# Trailzerstörung Stuttgarter Wald



## StephanLG (16. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nach langen Jahren des stillen mitlesens hier angemeldet um meinem Ärger luftzumachen, ich Platze sonst gleich.....
Im Stuttgarter Wald sind mal wieder seitens des Forstes unumkehrbare Fakten geschaffen worden:
Die zwei Trails,die an der Unterführung beim Kulinarium an der L1187 endeten, sind nur noch eine Schlammwüste aus der zersplitterte Äste herausragen! Und an einigen anderen Trails sind schon weitere Fällungsmarkierungen an den Bäumen hingesprüht....
Ich hätte mich ja gar nicht so aufgeregt wenn nicht noch ein unedler Herr vom Forst aufgetaucht wäre der uns mit süffisanten Grinsen mit Mist vollgelabert hätte, sinngemäß:
Mtb-Fahren hier nur noch auf Schotterwegen;die anderen Trails sind auch noch dran; wir sollen doch dankbar sein daß man uns den einen legalen Trail in Degerloch zur Verfügung stellt ( einen!! für eine Großstadt wie Stuttgart, lachhaft, mach zehn draus und wir reden noch mal über Dankbarkeit).
Der langen  Rede kurzer Sinn: unsere Kalorienverbrennende Enduro-Runde, die es so seit ca 20 Jahren gab, ist tot und wir haben beschlossen daß wir jetzt andere Sachen verbrennen: Dieseltreibstoff auf der Autobahn!
Fahren wir halt Samstags andere "legale" Spots an, nehmen wir als Extrembeispiel die Freiburger Gegend an. 
Hin und zurück 400 km. Konservativ gerechnet ca. 20 L Diesel verbrannt,nur an einem Wochenende. Ökologisch sinnvoll?? Ganz und gar nicht, es ist aber offenbar so gewollt!!

Gruß
Stephan

Ps. Wer die Ironie und den Sarkasmus im letzten Absatz findet kann sie gerne behalten..


----------



## backinblack76 (16. März 2019)

Wenn möglich immer wieder aufbauen. Das zermürbt . Hilft bei Stöckchenlegern auch. Immer wieder rausklauben.
Ist natürlich dennoch Scheisse. Mein Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanLG (16. März 2019)

Rausklauben wird in diesem Fall nicht helfen: das ganze Geäst wurde  mit schwerem Gerät in den Boden eingearbeitet.
Da wird man sich nur verletzen. Da sieht es aus wie auf einem Panzerübungsplatz! Danke für dein Beileid!!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2019)

Nabu mal informieren, alles dürfen die auch nicht, gibt doch um Stuttgart genug Wald wo man bauen kann. Alles können die ja nicht um machen.
Ist aber immer ärgerlich


----------



## Stumpimario (16. März 2019)

Nun, das Problem was Ihr habt nennt sich "2 Meter Regel" und ist im Gesetz verankert. Die DIMB (www.dimb.de) kämpft da an erster Stelle für die Abschaffung dieser. 
Du und deine Kumpels haben da leider nicht sehr viel entgegen zu setzen. Gründet einen Verein und versucht in zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB einen Trail zu bauen. Das kann Jahre dauern!, kann aber klappen das beste Bsp. ist da wohl eben die ESNOS.

Viel Glück


----------



## Benedikt_Herre (17. März 2019)

Hallo Stephan,

ich verstehe Deinen Unmut über die Zerstörung der Kulinariums-Trails.

Ein paar Fakten vorweg. Dieser Bereich des Waldes gehört nicht mehr zu Stuttgart sondern zu Gerlingen. Die beiden Trails verliefen auf sog. Rückegassen, wie übrigens viele der nicht gebauten sondern "natürlich" entstandenen Trails rund um Stuttgart. Diese Rückegassen am Kulinarium wurden jetzt wieder ertüchtigt um den Abtransport des Holzes zu ermöglichen, welches dort geschlagen worden ist. Der Forsteinrichtungsplan sieht vor, dass alle 10 Jahre die Bäume aus dem Wald entnommen werden, die für die Holzwirtschaft interessant sind und die, von der Holzmasse her gesehen, innerhalb von 10 Jahren nachwachsen. Es wird also immer nur maximal so viel Holz entnommen wie nachwächst, das nennt sich Nachhaltigkeit. Jetzt ist der Bereich um das Kulinarium offensichtlich mal wieder dran.
Und als letztes dürfen wir nach wie vor nicht vergessen, dass es in Baden-Württemberg die 2-Meter-Regelung gibt, auch wenn sie im Großraum Stuttgart (noch) nicht durchgesetzt wird. Und dass wir durch den sog. Stuttgarter Bike-Frieden nur geduldet sind und uns daraus sicherlich bisher noch keine Rechte erwachsen sind, geschweige denn ein Bike- oder Freizeit-Konzept für den Wald um Stuttgart entstanden ist. Soviel zu den Fakten.

Wir von der MTB-Gruppe des DAV Schwaben
https://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/gruppen-stuttgart/mtb-gruppe/
stehen im Dialog mit den Vertretern vom Forst, auch mit dem Förster in Gerlingen, der sich als sehr zugänglich für unsere Anliegen gezeigt hat, deshalb bin ich sehr verwundert über die Aussage des Forstmitarbeiters Dir gegenüber. Was können wir Biker tun? Wir MTBler müssen uns mehr vernetzen und besser organisieren um wahrgenommen und gehört zu werden. Wenn jeder von uns alleine im Wald vor sich hin agiert dann werden wir es nie schaffen, dass wir die Dinge in unserem Sinne beeinflussen können und evtl. irgendwann ganz legal, vielleicht sogar auf offiziell gebauten Trails, im Wald um Stuttgart unterwegs sein können.

Wenn Du also Lust hast, Dich zu engagieren und Dich für die Zukunft der Biker in Stuttgart einzusetzen, dann hättest Du beim DAV Schwaben neben vielen anderen Aktivitäten (gemeinsame Ausfahren, regelmäßige Bike-Treffs, Schrauber-Kurse, Bike-Fitness) dafür die Möglichkeit.

Happy Trails

Benedikt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. März 2019)

Geislingen die Alternative


----------



## StephanLG (17. März 2019)

Hallo Benedikt,

da Ihr so guten Kontakt zum Forst habt, würde es mich mal interessieren was die dazu zu sagen haben.
Ich kenne nämlich jemanden der beruflich einen Harvester fährt. Seine Aussage ist:
Man kann tonnenweise Holz bei Schlammwetter rausholen und die Pfade sind im Frühjahr genauso befahrbar wie im Jahr davor. Wenn Cheff allerdings sagt,weg damit,dann bleibt vom Trail nichts übrig....

Wenn ich sehe wie lange schon über dieses "Gesetz" diskutiert wird und wie schnell andere Gesetze mal eben geändert werden können dann weis ich: man will daran nichts ändern. Punkt. 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

Ich war heute mal dort und habe mir ein Bild gemacht. Die Art der Eingriffe und die Art des Holzrückens ist massiv. Tiefe Rinnen kreuz und quer, zudem eine breite Trasse LKW-tauglich geradezu in den Wald gefräst.

Das beschriebene Verhalten vom Forstbeamten vor Ort ist zudem auch unter aller Sau und leider kein Einzelfall. Statt Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, sollten auch die Förster ein Interesse an Deskalation haben.

Ob das ein Gerlinger oder der berüchtigte Stuttgarter Förster aus dem angrenzenden Revier war, wäre noch interessant. Ich glaube, dass genau da die Grenze zwischen Gerlingen und Stuttgart ist.



StephanLG schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie lange schon über dieses "Gesetz" diskutiert wird und wie schnell andere Gesetze mal eben geändert werden können dann weis ich: man will daran nichts ändern. Punkt



Verständliche Einschätzung und Haltung, wäre dennoch toll wenn sich mehr Biker für die Anliegen und Rechte engagieren würden. -> der DAV Schwaben ist da in Stuttgart die richtige Anlaufstelle und die DIMB kann auf Bundes- und Landesebene unterstützen.  

Einen Hebel haben wir an dieser speziellen Stelle, denn die beiden Wege werden nicht nur immer mal wieder als Rückegasse genutzt, sondern sind auch als Wanderwege markiert (der eine mit einem blauen, der andere mit einem roten Kreuz). Die Wege müssten also eigentlich vom Forst wieder gerichtet werden. Wenn das aber keiner einfordert, bleibt es dabei.

Ich war wie gesagt heute da und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Lade ich später mal hoch.


----------



## StephanLG (17. März 2019)

Ich kenne die Herschaften vom Forst nicht, es war ein älterer Herr, welcher mit geschultertem Gewehr im Unterholz unterwegs war...

Die Wanderwegsschilder kenne ich auch. Daß die Wanderwege nach Forstarbeiten wieder gerichtet werden sollen/müssen wußte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht. Wo und wie kann das eingefordert werden?? Wäre ja zu geil wenn die das zähneknirschend wieder richten müssten.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

Hier mal Bilder von heute.

Erst der mit blauem Kreuz markierte Weg, der westlich des Taleinschnitts zum Kulinarium runter führt. Die Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge auf dem Weg von unten nach oben aufgenommen, Blick teils nach oben, teils nach unten:

     

Hier dann oben noch mal eine Stelle, die von einem Schotterweg abgeht und wo schon die Einfahrt tief zerfurcht ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

Und schließlich Bilder von dem mit rotem Kreuz markierten Weg, der östlich vom Taleinschnitt runter zum Kulinarium geht. Diese Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge auf dem Weg von oben nach unten aufgenommen, Blick teils nach oben, teils nach unten:
           

Ich bin mir übrigens sicher, dass das auch für Wanderer unerfreulich ist. Zumal es ja markierte Wanderweg sind.


----------



## McBaren (17. März 2019)

Da stehen wirklich im Wald Bäume........


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. März 2019)

In Stuttgart haben sich doch Gruppen gebildet um gegen die Landschaftszerstörung der Forstarbeiten zu arbeiten mit Petitionen etc. Sogar im kommenden Wahlkampf wird das mit Sicherheit ausgeschlachtet werden.
https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...ust.6857ee45-b02b-47cf-bd9a-8f2afde7ac84.html
https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...men.5ac24ee0-3eb7-40e1-b13e-2a91787f159a.html
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-im-naturschutzgebiet-rot-und-schwarzwildpark
Ich würde empfehlen, mich mit denen zu vernetzen und noch weitere Präsenz gegen diese Machenschaften aufzubauen, also auf der Welle mitsurfen ist gut, weil da schon Energie in Bewegung ist.


----------



## McBaren (17. März 2019)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Herschaften vom Forst nicht, es war ein älterer Herr, welcher mit geschultertem Gewehr im Unterholz unterwegs war...
> 
> Das sieht eher danach aus, dass euch der Jäger dumm angemacht hat - die haben gegen alle uns alles was in "ihrem" Revier.
> Wo Holz gemacht wird, rumpelts halt - das ist kein Streichelzoo.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2019)

Die Wege am Hang parallel zur Straße, vom Schattengrund aus sind ja auch zu. Lohnt es die wieder freizuräumen oder kommt da auch noch der Harvester?


----------



## Benedikt_Herre (17. März 2019)

Hallo Stephan,

ich habe demnächst sowieso mit dem zuständigen Förster zu tun, dann werde ich das mal ansprechen. Bei dem Mann mit dem Gewehr könnte es sich auch um den örtlichen Jagdpächter handeln. Oder hat er sich als Mitarbeiter des Forstamts ausgewiesen bzw. hat der Dienstkleidung getragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (17. März 2019)

Eine effektive Strategie ist es, für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen. 
Dazu muss man sich organisieren und es kostet einiges an Arbeit, dafür hat man Abwechslungsreiche Trails und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommen Forst und Jäger automatisch auf die MTBler zu. 
Dann kann man VIELLEICHT auch einen sinnvollen Kompromiss finden und muss sich nicht einfach nur abspeisen lassen. 
Ist zwar schade, aber scheint fast der einzige Weg zu sein, Veränderung herbeizuführen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## StephanLG (17. März 2019)

Der Jäger hatte sich uns nicht vorgestellt und wir haben dann auch nicht nach seinem Namen gefragt. Nicht daß er auf die Idee kommt nach unseren zu fragen....


----------



## Votec Tox (17. März 2019)

Das ist natürlich verständlicherweise ärgerlich und tut mir für Euch leid aber ich bin immer froh, daß unsere illegalen Trails in B.W. in einem Nutzwald und nicht in einem Naturschutzgebiet o.ä. sind, somit leben wir mit den Forstarbeiten und sie "befreien" uns beim Biken ein wenig vor dem vorauseilenden schlechten Gewissen


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich verständlicherweise ärgerlich und tut mir für Euch leid aber ich bin immer froh, daß unsere illegalen Trails in B.W. in einem Nutzwald und nicht in einem Naturschutzgebiet o.ä. sind, somit leben wir mit den Forstarbeiten und sie "befreien" uns beim Biken ein wenig vor dem vorauseilenden schlechten Gewissen



Das ist dort Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Eine effektive Strategie ist es, für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen.
> Dazu muss man sich organisieren und es kostet einiges an Arbeit, dafür hat man Abwechslungsreiche Trails und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommen Forst und Jäger automatisch auf die MTBler zu.
> Dann kann man VIELLEICHT auch einen sinnvollen Kompromiss finden und muss sich nicht einfach nur abspeisen lassen.
> Ist zwar schade, aber scheint fast der einzige Weg zu sein, Veränderung herbeizuführen.
> ...



Du kennst die Situation in Stuttgart nicht, oder? Das läuft hier ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

McBaren schrieb:


> Da stehen wirklich im Wald Bäume........



Wie gesagt: wurde immer wieder als Rückegasse benutzt, wächst wieder zu, wird wieder zum Trail, ganz nomal, wenn auch jedes Jahr immer heftiger, mit immer schwereren Maschinen und Fremdvergabe an Firmen, die gar keinen Sinn mehr für die Kollateralschäden haben. Aber selbst dann könnte man als Biker sagen: Ball flach halten.

Allerdings wird einem in Stuttgart ernsthaft von Forst, Presse und Bevölkerung vorgeworfen, dass wir nicht nur die Tiere erschrecken und die Pflanzen mit unseren grobstolligen Reifen zermalmen, sondern auch dass wir den Boden verdichten und Wege kaputt fahren.

Und dann ist auch irgendwann mal gut.


----------



## McBaren (17. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Allerdings wird einem in Stuttgart ernsthaft von Forst, Presse und Bevölkerung vorgeworfen, dass wir nicht nur die Tiere erschrecken und die Pflanzen mit unseren grobstolligen Reifen zermalmen, sondern auch dass wir den Boden verdichten und Wege kaputt fahren.


Den Spass hab ich schon seit 30 Jahren: Kletterverbote wegen.....Rauchverbote in Kneipen wegen.....der Kaminfeger schreibt dir die Scheitgröße vor wegen...und zum Schluss fahren wir kleine Kinder über den Haufen.
Es hilft nur sich organisieren - und korrigiert mich bitte - ist der Themenstarter nicht. Zumindest bin ich schon 30 Jahre in der Sektion Schwaben.
Und nochmals: Das was ich auf den Bildern sehe, sieht nicht anders aus als das Flächenlos, das wir gerade bearbeiten....der tägliche Wahn.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. März 2019)

Ich verstehe den Unmut des TE. Bin auch Biker in Stuttgart. Auf den Bildern sieht es für mich jedoch so aus, wie wenn man ganz normal eben Holz gemacht hätte. Leider ohne Rücksicht auf Trails, aber Vorsatz unnötiger Zerstörung kann ich auf den Bildern zumindest nicht erkennen. Eher Kolateralschäden. Leider werden eben die Trail als illegal/unerwünscht betrachtet, da bräuchte es schon viel guten Willen, dass die darauf Rücksicht nehmen. Ist schade, aber ist leider so.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> In Stuttgart haben sich doch Gruppen gebildet um gegen die Landschaftszerstörung der Forstarbeiten zu arbeiten mit Petitionen etc. Sogar im kommenden Wahlkampf wird das mit Sicherheit ausgeschlachtet werden.
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...ust.6857ee45-b02b-47cf-bd9a-8f2afde7ac84.html
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...men.5ac24ee0-3eb7-40e1-b13e-2a91787f159a.html
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-im-naturschutzgebiet-rot-und-schwarzwildpark
> Ich würde empfehlen, mich mit denen zu vernetzen und noch weitere Präsenz gegen diese Machenschaften aufzubauen, also auf der Welle mitsurfen ist gut, weil da schon Energie in Bewegung ist.


Da würde ich mich nicht unbedingt dranhängen. Ich vermisse eine objektive Darstellung des Themas. Man schein einfach nur auf weniger Abholzen zu pochen. Mir liegen da gleich folgende Fragen auf der Zunge: Wie wird der Verlust ausgeglichen? Wo kommt das Holz dann her anstelle dessen und ist das dann besser? Ist es tatsächlich so schädlich den Wald wirtschaftlich zu nutzen? Etc etc.. Mir sieht das ziemlich nach kurzsichtigem Protest aus. Hauptsache mal dagegen. Und gegen Kapitalismus und Naturausbeutung das geht ja immer.


----------



## nightwolf (18. März 2019)

StephanLG schrieb:


> (...) Ökologisch sinnvoll?? Ganz und gar nicht, es ist aber offenbar so gewollt!! (...)


Ich habe seit langem das Gefuehl, dass unser Staat von der freiheitlichen Demokratie zu einer DDR-2.0 mit der Staatsform eines 'automobilen Sozialismus' degeneriert ist.

Als linientreuer Buerger gibst Du die paar Kroeten, die Dir die Sozialversicherung uebrig laesst, fuer das Auto aus und findest das alles toll.

Ich als jemand, der mit dem Rad zur Arbeit faehrt und das Rad natuerlich auch sonst als Ausgleichssport usw. nutzt, fuehle mich jedenfalls seit langem nur noch als zahlender Trottel fuer autofahrende Rentner.

Trailzerstoerung ist natuerlich nur *ein* so ein Aspekt des 'Gesamtkunstwerks'.

Man kann das paranoid nennen, aber wenn sie es aktiv vorhaetten, alle 'Andersdenkenden' _(vgl. mit siehe oben)_ fertigzumachen, dann wuerden sie es genau nicht einen halben Pups anders machen als sie es heute tatsaechlich tun.

_Aber dann wieder Sonntagsreden halten vom Klimaschutz  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2019)

Hm...

@StephanLG
Ob das ein Jäger oder ein Förster war, macht natürlich schon einen ziemlich großen Unterschied: 
der Jäger kann viel erzählen, wenn aber der Förster erzählt, dass jetzt bald auch "alle anderen Trails" dran sind, wäre das etwas anderes. 
@Benedikt_Herre wird das ja beim Forst ansprechen. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Abgesehen von dieser Aussage des Jägers/Försters sehe ich die Aktion jedenfalls auch nicht als gezielte Kampfansage an Biker. Es handelt sich um Wanderwege, die über die Jahre immer mal wieder auch zum Holzrücken verwendet wurden. Nicht um Biker zu ärgern, sondern um Holz zu rücken.

Was in solchen Diskussionen übrigens gerne vermischt oder vergessen wird: es handelt es sich in diesem Fall eben nicht um "illegal angelegt MTB-Trails", sondern um beschilderte, seit langem bestehende, naturnahe Wald- und Wanderwege (das allein macht ja schon die Aussage des Jäger/Försters fragwürdig)

Ob man diese Wanderwege dann a) nach der Holzernte wieder instand setzen sollte und ob das b) insgesamt gut für Wald und Boden ist, wenn dabei so massiv und mit so schwerem Gerät vorgegangen wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Die Frage a) könnte die Anfrage beim Forst, evtl. in Abstimmung mit dem zuständigen Wanderverein klären und das Thema b) sehe ich auch am besten bei der Bürgerinitiative Zukunft Stuttgarter Wald aufgehoben.

@Nightfly.666 und @McBaren 
Die Sorge, dass die Bürgerinitiative das Thema zu naiv und waldromantisch angeht, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber wenn man sich mal mit denen unterhält, kann man erkennen, dass die durchaus die Notwendigkeit einer funktionierenden Holzwirtschaft erkennen. Die stellen v.a. die Frage, ob der Stadtwald eines Ballungsraums, der doppelt und dreifach von diversen Naturschutz-Gebieten überlagert ist, geeignet für eine solche Form der Holzwirtschaft ist (zur Info: es handelt sich fast ohne Ausnahmen um Staats- und Stadtwald, nicht um Privatwald) oder ob Naherholung und Naturschutz in diesem Gebiet nicht stärker berücksichtigt werden sollten. 

Diese Überlegungen Holwirtschaft vs. Naherholung vs. Naturschutz können für uns Biker gut oder schlecht ausgehen. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass wir uns mit der Bürgerintiative vernetzen und auch in dem Waldbeirat vertreten sind, von dem die Rede ist.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2019)

Es wäre daher so oder so gut, wenn sich ein paar mehr Biker als bisher organisiert für die Interessen der Biker einsetzen würden, damit die Stimme der Biker mehr Gewicht erhält und man auch noch in weiteren 20 Jahren naturnahe MTB-Runden drehen kann, die nicht nur auf gebauten Strecken à la Woodpecker und Co stattfinden.

Gleichzeitig spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen, dass diese beiden Wege "aufgeräumt" werden. So kann man z.B. Äste, die liegen geblieben sind, zur Seite räumen und sich dabei überlegen, ob man die eher nach links oder rechts räumt. Ganz zufällig können dabei sehr schöne Kurven-Kombinationen entstehen.

Und wenn man es positiv betrachten möchte, hinterlässt so eine Holzrückemaschine ja einen wunderbaren Singletrail der links und rechts von zwei Drainage-Rinnen gesäumt wird.

Den Rest erledigt die Zeit, die Begehung und Befahrung sowie die Vegetation.


----------



## wenus (18. März 2019)

Zumindest sind die Wege jetzt breiter als 2 Meter ! Und wenn man ein wenig aufpasst sollte das ja auch so bleiben.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @Nightfly.666 und @McBaren
> Die nachvollziehbare Sorge, dass die Bürgerinitiative das Thema zu naiv und waldromantisch angeht, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber wenn man sich mal mit denen unterhält, kann man erkennen, dass die durchaus die Notwendigkeit einer funktionierenden Holzwirtschaft erkennen. Die stellen v.a. die Frage, ob der Stadtwald eines Ballungsraums, der doppelt und dreifach von diversen Naturschutz-Gebieten überlagert ist, geeignet für eine solche Form der Holzwirtschaft ist (zur Info: es handelt sich fast ohne Ausnahmen um Staats- und Stadtwald, nicht um Privatwald) oder ob Naherholung und Naturschutz in diesem Gebiet nicht stärker berücksichtigt werden sollten.
> 
> Diese Überlegungen Holwirtschaft vs. Naherholung vs. Naturschutz können für uns Biker gut oder schlecht ausgehen. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass wir uns mit der Bürgerintiative vernetzen und auch in dem Waldbeirat vertreten sind, von dem die Rede ist.



Danke für die Info! Diese habe ich nicht gefunden, als ich auf Facebook darauf aufmerksam wurde.


----------



## RC7 (18. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich habe seit langem das Gefuehl, dass unser Staat von der freiheitlichen Demokratie zu einer DDR-2.0 mit der Staatsform eines 'automobilen Sozialismus' degeneriert ist.


Ja Ja, die DDR bestand aus der Mauer und innen drin saß die böse Stasi und hat alle unterdrückt.... was für ein Schwachsinn. Die Probleme die wir heute haben sind eben genau das Gegenteil von "Sozialismus": Alles wird Profitinteressen untergeordnet, wer nicht über großes Vermögen und somit Macht und Einfluss verfügt, hat nicht wirklich was zu melden. Die Wälder, sowie generell Grund und Boden gehören nicht der Allgemeinheit und es kann daher auch nicht demokratisch darüber bestimmt werden wer dort was darf, wie mit der Natur umgegangen wird etc., sondern von den Besitzern, bzw. Behörden die quasi keine Rechenschaft schuldig sind. Das nennt sich eben Kapitalismus und es gibt sogar noch weit schlimmere Folgen dieses Systems.
Verändert werden kann tatsächlich nur etwas, wenn das gemacht wird, was eigentlich die Grundlage des Sozialismus ist: Dass die Menschen für ihre Interessen eintreten, sich organisieren und sich gegen die durchsetzen die die Interessen der Allgemeinheit nur juckt wenn Wahlen anstehen.
Im Prinzip wurde das richtige ja auch schon gesagt: Trails wieder herstellen, gegebenenfalls neue anlegen und Initiativen unterstützen die versuchen auch politisch was zu erreichen, für unser Recht in der Natur Sport zu betreiben und gegen die Zerstörungen durch rücksichtslosen Holzschlag .

Den Trail von dem glaube ich die Rede ist (im Prinzip ein langer Trail von den Bärenseen bis ins Krumbachtal, mit nur ein paar Unterbrechungen über Waldwege), bin ich übrigens gestern erst gefahren. Das Stück das wirklich extrem zerstört war (es sah lange so aus, als ob dort irgendwelche Wahnsinnigen mit Panzern ein paar Stunden exzessiv gezielt den Wald zerstört hätten), ist zumindest wieder komplett auf dem Rad fahrbar, wenngleich von dem Trail an sich kaum noch was übrig ist. Das macht letztlich aber nur einen kleinen Teil des gesamten Trails aus.


----------



## nightwolf (18. März 2019)

RC7 schrieb:


> (...) Die Probleme die wir heute haben sind eben genau das Gegenteil von "Sozialismus": (...)


Ja das glauben viele ... weiss ich schon. Die irren sich aber alle. Tut mir leid 

Bringt aber nix ueber dieses Thema zu diskutieren, denn im Sozialismus wurde bekanntlich kein Wald abgeholzt


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. März 2019)

In Sasbachwalden funktioniert's, in Freiburg funktionert's und in Hegensberg auch. Verein gründen und anfragen. Vielleicht klappt es ja. Allerdings shapen die auch. Ist mit Zeit und Geld verbunden. Ist die Frage, ob man das will.


----------



## Trekjosch (18. März 2019)

Hi Jungs.
Nicht nur ihr habt mit dem Forstamt zu kämpfen. Bei uns im Ruhrgebiet Essen Kettwig haben ein paar Jungs einen Mini Bikepark errichtet, der richtig Spass gemacht hat und von vielen Bikern genutzt wurde. Vor kurzem rückte eine Kompanie vom THW im Auftrag der Stadt an und hat das Gelände mit schwerem Gerät dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Der Leitende sagte was von Versicherungsschutz Verletzungsgefahr blablabla - er macht auch nur was ihm aufgetragen wurde. Dann gehen die Kids eben halt wieder Handtaschen klauen.....
Der Wald war nicht zugemüllt und habe auch nie gehört das sich jemand ernsthaft verletzt hatte.
Mal schauen ob sich sich die Erbauer noch einmal an die Arbeit machen.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich verständlicherweise ärgerlich und tut mir für Euch leid aber ich bin immer froh, daß unsere illegalen Trails in B.W. in einem Nutzwald und nicht in einem Naturschutzgebiet o.ä. sind, somit leben wir mit den Forstarbeiten und sie "befreien" uns beim Biken ein wenig vor dem vorauseilenden schlechten Gewissen



Schlechtes Gewissen brauchst du nicht haben. Auch in BW gibt es praktisch keine illegalen Trails. Illegal sind in der Regel nur Gebaute.
Die üblichen sind wie ingesamt in Deutschland im Normalfall nicht durch MTBler entstanden. So lange ein Weg als solcher erkennbar ist darf in Rest-Deutschland auch benutzt werden - leider außer in BW. Dem Besitzer des Grundstück steht es frei derartige wild entstandene Wege zu sperren oder zu re-naturieren. Dem Benutzer kann solange aber kein Vorwurf gemacht werden, oder eine Strafe auferlegt (außer Naturschutzgebiet)
Somit braucht man selbst im Naturschutzgebiet unter dem Aspekt "Zerstörung" kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Nicht der Trail ist illegal nur per Gesetz das Befahren.
Aber bitte nicht Missverstehen - natürlich sollte man sich im Naturschutzgebiet trotzdem zurückhalten, denn es gibt genug andere Gründe wieso auch Fußgängern nur gestattet ist, ausgewiesene Wege zu benutzen. Aber Zerstören tut man nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (18. März 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Zumindest sind die Wege jetzt breiter als 2 Meter ! Und wenn man ein wenig aufpasst sollte das ja auch so bleiben.



Genau das ist der Ansatz für BW. Jeder Trail wird jetzt ohne Veränderung der eigentlichen Linie auf 2m erweitert und darf damit legal befahren werden. 
Der Stihl Umsatz in der Region wird sich vervielfachen.


----------



## Vogelsito (18. März 2019)

Mein Beileid, die Ecke kann ich ja von Besuchen in der alten Heimat ganz gut. Ist aber wohl wie schon geschrieben Kollateralschaden der Holzwirtschaft. Im Grunde kann man ja dafür Verständnis haben, dass die das Holz aus dem Wald holen. Aber...
Ich frage mich ja immer wieder wieso man für 2 oder 3 Bäume gleich mit dem großen Gefährt ranmuss, ohne Harvester XXL geht es wohl nicht mehr. Bei uns hier im Ebersberger Forst und auch in anderen Wäldern passiert das auch öfters. Letztes Jahr haben sie ca. 300 Meter vom Wanderweg, also offiziell und ausgeschildert, zerstört. Mal sehen, ob das wieder gerichtet wird. Und an der Stelle ist Naturschutzgebiet.
Und es hätte auch andere Wege gegeben, um die paar Bäume abzufahren. 
Da könnten die Förster auch mal drauf achten, dass man bei solchen Aktionen einigermaßen verhältnismäßig vorgeht.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2019)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Da könnten die Förster auch mal drauf achten, dass man bei solchen Aktionen einigermaßen verhältnismäßig vorgeht.



Situation in Stuttgart: Fremdvergabe an Fremdfirmen + keine Kappa für die Kontrolle der beauftragten Firmen


----------



## Trekjosch (19. März 2019)

Darüber wundere ich mich auch immer wieder das für eine Hand voller Bäume mit schwerem Gerät der Wald zerstört wird. Rückepferde wären doch in solchen Fällen angebracht.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (19. März 2019)

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...gel.d449df53-6db3-41c4-bb0c-e988b8a708cf.html

Man will in BW den Anteil der Wegstrecken für MTB unter Beobachtung von 2,5% auf 10% erhöhen.


----------



## Meta79 (19. März 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Komm hier vorbei, da musst nicht soviel Diesel verbrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (19. März 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...gel.d449df53-6db3-41c4-bb0c-e988b8a708cf.html
> 
> Man will in BW den Anteil der Wegstrecken für MTB unter Beobachtung von 2,5% auf 10% erhöhen.



Das war vor 6 Jahren. Und das ist dabei rausgekommen.
https://dimb.de/presse/presse-artikel/916-28112017-ausweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert

Deshalb muss zum einen die 2 Meter Regel weg. Wir sind da weiterhin am Thema dran. Die Widerstände sind hoch, aber es gibt durchaus auch Entwicklungen die in die richtige Richtung gehen.
Auf der anderen Seite haben wir um Ballungsräume auch eine Nachfrage nach gebauten MTB Strecken. Das hat nicht unbedingt mit der 2 Meter Regel zu tun. Auch in anderen Bundesländern kann man nicht einfach einen Trail anlegen, sondern das muss in Absprache mit dem Forst laufen.
Denn das Katz und Maus Spiel, zwischen zerstörten Trails und der immer wieder kehrenden Neuanlage, ist keine gute Lösung. Sie macht uns nur ein schlechtes image. Ich glaube es ist Zeit, dass Mountainbiker aus dem "Outlaw" Image rauskommen müssen.

Ich kann euch letztlich nur empfehlen euch einem Verein anzuschliessen damit ihr entsprechend Gehör findet. Wir können sagen, dass es in z.B. in Freiburg, Karlsruhe, Heidelberg und Heilbronn gute Fortschritte gibt, weil sich dort die Mountainbiker zu einem Verein zusammengefunden haben und in Kontakt zu den Forstbehörden sind. MTB Freiburg hat über 1000 Mitglieder. Da kann der Vorstand ganz anders argumentieren, als wenn er nur 50 Biker vertritt.

In Stuttgart ist bei den Behörden irgendwie der Wurm drin. Das sieht man ja auch an den ewigen Diskussionen bis der Woodpecker genehmigt war. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich nicht, dass die Biker bislang bei euch bereit waren sich in grösserer Zahl zu organisieren.

Die DAV Sektion Schwaben ist aktuell sehr aktiv bei euch. Wir sind in Kontakt. Überlegt euch, ob ihr dort nicht eintretet und auch aktiv werden wollt.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das war vor 6 Jahren. Und das ist dabei rausgekommen.
> https://dimb.de/presse/presse-artikel/916-28112017-ausweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert



Danke für die Erläuterung und den Einsatz seitens der DIMB - die Mogelpackung von dem damaligen Forstminister Bonde war und ist nun wirklich nicht die Lösung, sonst beschäftigen wir uns noch in weiteren 6 Jahren mit Genehmigungsverfahren für einzelne Ausnahmen. Die Freigabe der bestehenden Waldwege für Radfahrer sollte die Regel sein und nicht die Ausnahme => Die 2-Meter-Regel muss weg!

Und das merkt man gerade dann wieder, wenn man sich für lokale MTB-Konzepte engagiert, denn spätestens da kommt dann von den lokalen Behörden: "Wir können wegen der 2-Meter-Regel keine allgemeine Freigabe erteilen, das ist Landessache." (könnten sie schon, denn Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel sind durchaus möglich, auch für Flächen/Bezirke/Regionen. Und ein Schild an jedem Parkplatz "Hier sind Fußgänger und Radfahrer auf allen Wegen willkommen, aber bitte vertragt Euch!" à la Graubünden wäre eh das einfachste, aber das traut sich halt kaum einer oder sie wollen es eh nicht und schieben die 2mR nur vor...).



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite haben wir um Ballungsräume auch eine Nachfrage nach gebauten MTB Strecken.



Das stimmt sicher, aber bezeichnend in diesem konkreten Fall ist doch, dass die beiden hier betrauerten Wege ganz normale, naturnahe Wege waren. Keine illegal angelegte MTB-Strecken! Keine gebauten Sprünge oder Anlieger, sondern einfach durch jahrzehntelange Begehung, Befahrung und Holzernte (sic!) geformte Wege, die eben trotzdem oder gerade deshalb auch für Biker sehr attraktiv zu fahren waren! Es braucht nicht immer und überall extra gebaute Strecken! In Stuttgart gibt es sehr viele solcher normalen Wege, die für Biker auch ohne Anlieger, Kicker und Co attraktiv sind.

Zusätzlich gibt es in Stuttgart natürlich schon auch noch ein paar gebaute Strecken, aber jetzt nur die zu legalisieren, wäre zu kurz gesprungen. Ich will doch nicht immer nur auf Schotter zu den immer gleichen Trails fahren, sondern von der Haustür aus in alle Himmelsrichtungen schöne und abwechslungsreiche Rundtouren durch den Wald fahren können. Wenn da dann ab und zu ein spezieller MTB-Trail mit Anliegern und vielleicht auch Sprüngen dabei ist - prima - aber das ist eben nicht alles. Nicht alle Biker gehören der Gravity-Fraktion an, geschätzte 80% der Biker in Stuttgart sind mehr oder weniger Trail-Tourenfahrer, die nicht nur Thrill, sondern auch Naturerlebenis suchen.

Wir sollten uns also nicht auf "legale Strecken extra für Biker" beschränken lassen, sondern weiterhin auch die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel fordern.

Peace out.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. März 2019)

Auf meiner Tour heute sah es  auch nicht toll aus....
Dort waren mal echt sehr schöne Trails....
In dem Bild der Mitte sieht man ja noch die Wanderschilder aufm Boden.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2019)

Na, da würde ich doch mal sagen: _wo Holz gemacht wird, rumpelts halt, sieht nicht anders aus als ein ganz normales Flächenlos, also halt so wie wenn man ganz normal Holz macht._ 

Wo is’n das? Wäre z.B. auch ein Fall für Es war einmal ein Trail.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. März 2019)

Auf der schönen Ostalb 
Na ja darüber kann man jetzt streiten/diskutieren...
Weg war einmal im ganzen zwischen nem Meter und 1,50Meter breit grob.
Wie er jetzt aussieht,bzw wie lange es dauert bis er falls überhaupt mal wieder so wird...


----------



## Deleted 78298 (20. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Weg war einmal im ganzen zwischen nem Meter und 1,50Meter breit
> grob.



Also illegal befahrbar , lauter Verbrecher hier in BW


----------



## hfly (20. März 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die DAV Sektion Schwaben ist aktuell sehr aktiv bei euch. Wir sind in Kontakt. Überlegt euch, ob ihr dort nicht eintretet und auch aktiv werden wollt.



OT: 
apropos DAV. Wie sieht es allgemein im DAV aus mit der akzeptanz von MTB? Sprich z.b DAV Schwarzwald?


----------



## Svenos (20. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 839917 Anhang anzeigen 839918 Anhang anzeigen 839919 Auf meiner Tour heute sah es  auch nicht toll aus....
> Dort waren mal echt sehr schöne Trails....
> In dem Bild der Mitte sieht man ja noch die Wanderschilder aufm Boden.



So sieht es bei uns im Taunus auch regelmäßig aus. Als Naturfreund kann man da eingentlich nur verzweifeln, weil es in der Bevölkerung kaum einen juckt. Wenn dann in der Presse gegen die Biker zu Felde gezogen wird, melden sich dann die "Umweltschützer" und hauen drauf.
Man muss es praktisch sehen: Wo Holz bemacht wird, bleibt i.d.R. viel "Baumaterial" liegen


----------



## Deleted 78298 (20. März 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> OT:
> apropos DAV. Wie sieht es allgemein im DAV aus mit der akzeptanz von MTB? Sprich z.b DAV Schwarzwald?



Bei uns gibt es eine MTB Abteilung im DAV. Allerdings sind das eher Marathonisties.
https://www.alpenverein-baden-baden.de/
Enduristies sind in Vereinen wie https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/ organisiert.
Vielleicht kommen irgendwann noch andere Orte wie Baiersbronn,Freudenstadt usw dazu. Wäre wünschenswert.

(Ziel ein Trailnetz wie z.B. Nauders/Reschen... (sehr übertrieben, aber vorstellbar(https://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/seilbahn-hoch-zur-hornisgrinde-ist-noch-zukunftsmusik))).


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Wie sieht es allgemein im DAV aus mit der akzeptanz von MTB? Sprich z.b DAV Schwarzwald?



Kurze Antwort: gut! 

Lange Antwort:


> Das Mountainbiken wird im *DAV allgemein* neben Bergsteigen, Klettern etc. als gleichberechtigte Kernsportart anerkannt und entsprechend gefördert.
> 
> Im *DAV Schwarzwald* gibt es ein größeres Touren-Angebot für Mountainbiker und wenn man sich die Art der Touren anschaut, sind zumindest in der Sektion auch nicht nur "Marathonisti" unterwegs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleyoop (20. März 2019)

Mein Beileid an den TE, kenne das.


----------



## DerPUCK (21. März 2019)

Mein Beileid auch.

Wobei bei euch Holz gerückt wurde. Trotzdem schade. Bei uns hat Mal der Forst einen Offiziellen Wanderweg zerstört. (Kulmbach, Stadtsteinacher Raum, Forstmeistersprung) da waren einfach die ersten 300 m am Traileinstieg mit einem Harvester kaputt gefahren und Stämme über den Weg gelegt. Und jetzt kommt es noch besser. Es wurde kein einziger Stamm gefällt. 
Wieso das gemacht wurde weiß keiner. Zumindest in der Stadtverwaltung und im Frankenwald bzw Wanderer Verein. Aber dann haben wir uns einige Zeit genommen den Trail wieder einigermaßen befahrbar zu machen. Und siehe da ca. 1 Jahr später ist der Weg wieder befahrbar in Form eines pumptrack ähnlichen Trails. Auch die hartnäckigen Wanderer in unserer Gegend trampeln den Trail wieder platt seit dem. Ente gut, alles gut.

Bis Denne,

Johannes


----------



## paulimax (21. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder von heute.
> 
> Erst der mit blauem Kreuz markierte Weg, der westlich des Taleinschnitts zum Kulinarium runter führt. Die Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge auf dem Weg von unten nach oben aufgenommen, Blick teils nach oben, teils nach unten:
> Anhang anzeigen 838906 Anhang anzeigen 838905 Anhang anzeigen 838904 Anhang anzeigen 838903 Anhang anzeigen 838902 Anhang anzeigen 838900
> ...


Ich würde mich da nicht so aufregen. habe schon schlimmeres gesehen. Bei uns in den Isarauen finden wir das nach einer Holzentnahme immer so vor.
Für diese Saison ist der Trail zwar hin, aber nächstes Jahr geht er wieder zu befahren. Das regelt sich von selbst.
Übrigens Förster, die so etwas Rückbauen, kamen mir noch nie zu Gesicht.


----------



## ufp (22. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja das glauben viele ... weiss ich schon. Die irren sich aber alle. Tut mir leid
> 
> Bringt aber nix ueber dieses Thema zu diskutieren, denn im Sozialismus wurde bekanntlich kein Wald abgeholzt


Willst du dich nicht in night watchman state statt _nightwolf_ umbenennen?
Ziehmlich krude Verschwörungstheorien die du da hast .
Oder bist du auch der Forumsteilnehmer R.C. mit dem Aluhut?
Dann wäre alles klar .


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Willst du dich nicht in night watchman state statt _nightwolf_ umbenennen?
> Ziehmlich krude Verschwörungstheorien die du da hast .
> Oder bist du auch der Forumsteilnehmer R.C. mit dem Aluhut?
> Dann wäre alles klar .



Jetzt haben sich alle schwer zusammengerissen und auf den OffTopic-Ausflug der beiden gar nicht erst reagiert und jetzt kommst Du...


----------



## ufp (22. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sich alle schwer zusammengerissen und auf den OffTopic-Ausflug der beiden gar nicht erst reagiert und jetzt kommst Du...


Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders.
Aber du hast Recht.

Das mit der Trailzerstörung ist echt ärgerlich.
Ich wäre auch dafür, sich mit ein paar Kollegen zusammen zu tun, und einen Weg, abseits der zerstörten Wege, "machen". 
Dh entweder mit Schaufel und Spitzhacke nachhelfen, oder öfters Mal querfeldein durchs Gemüse zu pflügen. Notfalls auch mit eBikes.
Hauptsache es entsteht wieder ein schöner Singletrail.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders.
> Aber du hast Recht.







ufp schrieb:


> Das mit der Trailzerstörung ist echt ärgerlich.
> Ich wäre auch dafür, sich mit ein paar Kollegen zusammen zu tun, und einen Weg, abseits der zerstörten Wege, "machen".
> Dh entweder mit Schaufel und Spitzhacke nachhelfen, oder öfters Mal querfeldein durchs Gemüse zu pflügen. Notfalls auch mit eBikes.
> Hauptsache es entsteht wieder ein schöner Singletrail.



Wobei das natürlich eine Eskalation ist, zumal hier eben gar nicht gezielt ein MTB-Trail zerstört wurde, sondern zwei Wanderwege bei der Holzernte unter die Räder gekommen sind. Massiv zwar, aber nicht um Biker zu ärgern. 

Tatsächlich wird ein bisschen Aufräumen und die Zeit das richten. Wie so oft.

Die Aggro-Ansage von dem Herrn mit Gewehr halte ich mittlerweile für Wichtigtuerei eines Jägers und nicht die Ansage des Forstes.

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2019)

Benedikt_Herre schrieb:


> das nennt sich Nachhaltigkeit.



Ich lach mich schlapp ....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Aggro-Ansage von dem Herrn mit Gewehr halte ich mittlerweile für Wichtigtuerei eines Jägers .



Wie wäre es den Herren einfach mal anzuzeigen,dann verliert er nämlich ganz schnell die Erlaubnis sein metallenes Potenzrohr mitzuführen!
Mal schauen ob der dann ohne immer noch so mutig ist ...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (31. März 2019)

Kauf dir einfach nen Motocrosser, mach ne Helmcam ran und ladt die Videos bei Youtube hoch


----------



## ciao heiko (1. April 2019)

Die Junge Liste Stuttgart greift das Thema MTB im Stuttgarter Wald auf.
https://www.jungelistestuttgart.de/programm-2019/wald/

Ganz gut wäre es, wenn ihr das Thema in den angehenden Kommunalwahlkampf tragt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... zumal hier eben gar nicht gezielt ein MTB-Trail zerstört wurde, sondern zwei Wanderwege bei der Holzernte unter die Räder gekommen sind. Massiv zwar, aber nicht um Biker zu ärgern.
> 
> Tatsächlich wird ein bisschen Aufräumen und die Zeit das richten. Wie so oft.


Bei uns wurde von eingen jahren auch ein schöner wanderweg/singletrail durch forstarbeiten total zerstört. Zwei jahre drauf war er sauber aufgeräumt und hergerichtet und war eigentlich als trail noch besser als zuvor. Manche dinge brauchen etws zeit.


----------



## ufp (2. April 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde von eingen jahren auch ein schöner wanderweg/singletrail durch forstarbeiten total zerstört. Zwei jahre drauf war er sauber aufgeräumt und hergerichtet und war eigentlich als trail noch besser als zuvor. Manche dinge brauchen etws zeit.


Und wer (und wie) hat das gemacht?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Und wer (und wie) hat das gemacht?


Das weiß ich nicht. So wie es aussah, war es im wesentlichen der forst. Den rest hat im zweifelsfalle der sav gemacht. Mountainbiker waren eher nicht beteiligt. Allerdings wird von seiten der gemeinde(n) durch die sparte tourismus viel für die zukunft im bereich mtb geplant.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2019)

Hier in Stuttgart ist es meistens die Trailfee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier in Stuttgart ist es meistens die Trailfee.



Ne, die ist stinkig. 
Hat am Sonntag mit der Akkukettensäge einen Trail freigeräumt und wurde von einer Bikerin angemotzt, die anstatt zu helfen die Äste beiseite zu schaffen sich lieber darüber aufgeregt, daß die Umfahrung des umgestürzten Baum durch die Fee kurzzeitig blockiert wurde....


----------



## Svenos (3. April 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ne, die ist stinkig.
> Hat am Sonntag mit der Akkukettensäge einen Trail freigeräumt und wurde von einer Bikerin angemotzt, die anstatt zu helfen die Äste beiseite zu schaffen sich lieber darüber aufgeregt, daß die Umfahrung des umgestürzten Baum durch die Fee kurzzeitig blockiert wurde....



Undank ist der Welt Lohn
Es gibt aber auch positive Beispiele für "spontane Gruppendynamik"


----------



## systemgewicht (3. April 2019)

Zwischen Bärenschlössle und dem Bernhardsbach gab es immer so einen netten trailartigen Abschnitt, der eigentlich nur von Bikes genutzt wurde. Nur rd. 300m lang.

Den haben sie jetzt von beiden Seiten her systematisch zerstört: Und zwar durch 50cm tiefe Harvester-Fahrspuren.
Und da wo man trotzdem noch hätte vorbeifahren können wurde Schnittgut (also bis zu 20cm starke Bäume und Sträucher) großflächig am Boden verteilt.

Also lieber den Wald ruiniert bevor man Bike dulden muss.


----------



## Athabaske (6. April 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ne, die ist stinkig.
> Hat am Sonntag mit der Akkukettensäge einen Trail freigeräumt und wurde von einer Bikerin angemotzt, die anstatt zu helfen die Äste beiseite zu schaffen sich lieber darüber aufgeregt, daß die Umfahrung des umgestürzten Baum durch die Fee kurzzeitig blockiert wurde....


...Feen können auch anders. Vielleicht lässt Du Dich von der last-minute-Fee aus dem Touché der TAZ inspirieren?


----------



## hulster (8. April 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ne, die ist stinkig.
> Hat am Sonntag mit der Akkukettensäge einen Trail freigeräumt und wurde von einer Bikerin angemotzt, die anstatt zu helfen die Äste beiseite zu schaffen sich lieber darüber aufgeregt, daß die Umfahrung des umgestürzten Baum durch die Fee kurzzeitig blockiert wurde....



Nicht wahr, ne? Hätte da nicht mal die Kettensäte zufällig leicht an den Reifen kommen können. 
Leute gibts


----------



## ufp (8. April 2019)

Äste beiseite schaffen .

Was machen die alle bei einer Wuzel, bei einem Stein(derl/chen), Grasbüschl  ?

Aufrüsten mit 200mm vorne und hinten, 29 Zoll und 3-4 Zoll breite Reifen ?


----------



## Athabaske (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Äste beiseite schaffen


...damit sie keiner in Schaltwerk oder Speichen bekommt?


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2019)

Trail statt Trial und für den Flow und eine schöne Linie räume ich sehr gerne mal einen Ast beiseite.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Äste beiseite schaffen .
> 
> Was machen die alle bei einer Wuzel, bei einem Stein(derl/chen), Grasbüschl  ?
> 
> Aufrüsten mit 200mm vorne und hinten, 29 Zoll und 3-4 Zoll breite Reifen ?



Naja, wenn der Trail durch einen umgestürzten Baum blockiert ist, dank der Äste auch nicht per Häschensprung zum überspringen ist und Umfahrung einfach nur scheiße ist und die Geschwindigkeit komplett rausnimmt, ist wegräumen schon besser wie irgendwelche smilies Posten......


----------



## rhnordpool (8. April 2019)

Ich frag mich, was das für Trails sind, die durch nen Harvester o.ä. Forstmaschinen zerstört werden können. Ich dachte bisher, das wären eher schmale Pfade, auf denen man bestenfalls noch mit nem Quad durchkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was das für Trails sind, die durch nen Harvester o.ä. Forstmaschinen zerstört werden können. Ich dachte bisher, das wären eher schmale Pfade, auf denen man bestenfalls noch mit nem Quad durchkommt.




Tja, die Realität zumindest hier in der Gegend ist, dass viele sogenannte Trails mal Rückegassen waren bzw. Wege, die auch mal zum Holz rücken verwendet wurden und werden. D.h. der mehr oder weniger schmale Trail bzw. Weg befindet sich auf einem Absatz im Hang oder einer Trasse der/die mehr als 3 Meter breit ist. Mit der Zeit bildet sich durch das Befahren mit Mountainbikes, aber auch das Begehen durch Spaziergänger wieder eine schmale, verdichtete Spur, während von links und rechts Gras, Büsche und Zweige in die Trasse hineinwachsen und so einen gefühlt schmalen Weg/Trail entstehen lassen.

In dem Sinne kann durch das gezielte Räumen von Ästen und sonstigen Holzernte-Resten gerade auch auf einem langweiligen, breiten Absatz wieder eine feine Singeltrail-Linie mit schönen Kurven entstehen. Ein Grund, warum Äste zur Seite zu räumen, nicht ganz so überflüssig ist, wie oben dargestellt. Egal wie viel Federweg man zur Verfügung hat.

Das funktioniert natürlich nicht im wirklich steilen Gelände. Da wird das Holz auch eh anders gerückt und die Rückeschäden enstehen eher quer zum Trail als längs.


----------



## ufp (8. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...damit sie keiner in Schaltwerk oder Speichen bekommt?


Ist ein Argument, stimmt.
Aber so oft kommt das nun auch nicht vor.
Und mit Rohloff oder Pinion auch kein Problem mehr .



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Trail statt Trial und für den Flow und eine schöne Linie räume ich sehr gerne mal einen Ast beiseite.


Der Trend geht offensichtlich weiter zu Trailcenter, Flowtrails, Murmelbahnen .


> Das mit den 200mm ist aber eh eher ironisch gemeint, oder?


Teilweise.
180 sind bei Enduros schon großteils die Regel.



RomainK schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Trail durch einen umgestürzten Baum blockiert ist,


Ein Baum ist etwas anderes.
Zumindest ein Dicker.
Über den ein oder anderen kann man schon mal drüber fahren; auch wenn man es mehr schlecht als recht schafft und nur irgendwie drüber kommt, aber irgend wann einmal wird man es schon schaffen.


> dank der Äste auch nicht per Häschensprung zum überspringen ist und Umfahrung einfach nur scheiße ist und die Geschwindigkeit komplett rausnimmt, ist wegräumen schon besser wie irgendwelche smilies Posten......


Ich kann die smilies auch weglassen, schließlich habe ich das ganze ernst gemeint.

Es spricht nichts dagegen, dicke Bäume oder Baumstämme wegzuräumen oder zu zersägen.

Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass manche entweder nicht fahren können oder wollen bzw einen Ast nicht als fahrtechnische Herausforderung sehen. Und wenn immer mehr Murmelbahnen und glattgebügelte Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecken (Flow) gebaut werden sowie ein fahren ohne Unterstützung (eBike) schon gar nicht mehr vorstellbar ist , dann wundert mich so eine Einstellung eh nicht mehr. 

Ich finde es halt schade und bedauernswert, dass man diese "Hindernisse" unbedingt wegräumen bzw gewisse Strecken begradigen muss . Und nicht einmal die Sichtweise *versucht* zu ändern, indem man eben diese Hindernisse als *Herausforderung* sieht .


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es halt schade und bedauernswert, dass man diese "Hindernisse" unbedingt wegräumen bzw gewisse Strecken begradigen muss . Und nicht einmal die Sichtweise *versucht* zu ändern, indem man eben diese Hindernisse als *Herausforderung* sieht .


Das kann ich voll unterschreiben.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Es spricht nichts dagegen, dicke Bäume oder Baumstämme wegzuräumen oder zu zersägen.
> 
> Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass manche entweder nicht fahren können oder wollen bzw einen Ast nicht als fahrtechnische Herausforderung sehen. Und wenn immer mehr Murmelbahnen und glattgebügelte Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecken (Flow) gebaut werden sowie ein fahren ohne Unterstützung (eBike) schon gar nicht mehr vorstellbar ist , dann wundert mich so eine Einstellung eh nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde es halt schade und bedauernswert, dass man diese "Hindernisse" unbedingt wegräumen bzw gewisse Strecken begradigen muss . Und nicht einmal die Sichtweise *versucht* zu ändern, indem man eben diese Hindernisse als *Herausforderung* sieht .


Seh ich ähnlich. 
Wenn ich nach jedem Sturm anfangen würde, alle Äste aus dem Weg zu räumen, die dann auf unseren Trails so rumliegen, wärs ne reine Stopp-and-go-Tour. 
Querliegende Bäume/Äste bis ca. 15 cm Dicke kann man - eigene Erfahrung - selbst mit nem 26" HT, 120 mm Federweg und 44er Kettenblatt ohne Feindberührung überfahren, da brauchts keinen Bunnyhop.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2019)

Ihr seid mir so Helden.


----------



## Athabaske (8. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir so Helden.


...alle (zumindest männlichen) Mountainbiker sind Helden - wußtest Du das nicht?


----------



## rhnordpool (8. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...alle (zumindest männlichen) Mountainbiker sind Helden - wußtest Du das nicht?


Volle Zustimmung. Endlich sagts mal einer.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist ein Argument, stimmt.
> Aber so oft kommt das nun auch nicht vor.
> Und mit Rohloff oder Pinion auch kein Problem mehr .
> 
> ...




Mit begradigen hat das nichts zum tun - wenn der Weg zu ist, dann kann ich entweder links oder rechts Umfahren, oder wenn das nicht vernünftig geht, dann wird der halt weggeräumt. Der Trail, an dem ich den umgestürzten Baum freigesägt habe ist so ein schöner Trail, den man mit viel Tempo fahren kann, wenig anspruchsvoll, aber spaßig. Worum soll ich mir den Spaß nehmen lassen. Alternativ, für die Super-Trial-Techniker bietet sich der parallele Hundeausführpfad an.....

Und ja, wenn ich Lust habe, dann fahre ich auch mal quer durch den Wald und suche neuen Linien - und Herausforderungen.


----------



## airgrabber (8. April 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich.
> Wenn ich nach jedem Sturm anfangen würde, alle Äste aus dem Weg zu räumen, die dann auf unseren Trails so rumliegen, wärs ne reine Stopp-and-go-Tour.....



Es ist dann einmal eine Stop-and-go-Tour und den Rest der Saison kann man ohne Hindernisse fahren. 
Mir bricht da kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn ich mal anhalte und ein bisschen Trailplege betreibe, in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (8. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist ein Argument, stimmt.
> Aber so oft kommt das nun auch nicht vor.
> 
> ....



Entweder du wohnst in einer Gegend, in der andere vor dir die Wege frei gemacht haben, wo nie ein Wind weht oder Holz geerntet wird oder fährst nur in Bikeparks?

Bei uns sind regelmäßig Wege blockiert, meist durch Windbruch oder durch Forstarbeiten. Und in den wenigsten Fällen sind kleinere Bäume, die man einfach als Herausforderung sehen kann, sondern es sind viele kleine Äste, die den Weg blockieren und in erster Linie Gefahr fürs Material darstellen. Erst letzte Woche habe ich ein dickeres, kurzes Aststück in die Speichen bekommen (den hab ich unterm alten Laub kaum gesehen), die Speiche habe ich austauschen müssen und das Rad ist noch im Zentrierständer. 

Man kann sich allerdings auch so manches Schönreden/als Herausforderung abtun, um von seinem Ross nicht absteigen zu müssen (kennt man auch von echten Reitern)


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt schade und bedauernswert, dass man diese "Hindernisse" unbedingt wegräumen bzw gewisse Strecken begradigen muss


...darum geht es nicht. Mit Holz wegräumen meinte zumindest ich, kleine Äste und Wipfelstücke. Es gibt aktuell bei uns Wege die sind flächendeckend mit Kleinzeug bedeckt. Spätestens wenn es trocken ist, fliegt einem das Zeug in die Speichen. Größere "Brocken" werden selbstverständlich als Herausforderung angenommen. Dazu kommt dann bei uns ein Förster der gerne vor Wanderwege ca. 1 m hohe Wälle aus Wipfelholz vom Holzeinschlag aufbaut. Garniert mit Brombeerabschnitten damit man nicht so gerne darübersteigt oder das Gestrüpp anfassen will. Wird dann aber doch immer wieder weggeräumt oder eine Schneise geschlagen. 

Begradigen ist für mich ein Sakrileg. Leider gibt es zu viele Sportskollegen, die offenbar nur geradeaus fahren können. Da kann der eine oder andere Baum Wunder wirken. Aber auch hier kommt "mein" Förster ins Spiel. Der baut auf eindeutig 2 m breiten alten Forstwegen mit Vorliebe kleine Eibenanpflanzungen die massiv eingezäunt werden und verengt damit den eigentlich legalen Weg auf unter 2 m. Nebeneffekt ist dann aber die nette Kurvenlinie die anschließend um seine Einzäunungen führt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. April 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ne, die ist stinkig.
> Hat am Sonntag mit der Akkukettensäge einen Trail freigeräumt und wurde von einer Bikerin angemotzt, die anstatt zu helfen die Äste beiseite zu schaffen sich lieber darüber aufgeregt, daß die Umfahrung des umgestürzten Baum durch die Fee kurzzeitig blockiert wurde....


Klarer Hinweis auf fehlende Beischlafpartner. Die Trailfee hätte darauf hinweisen müssen, dass die Dame zur Bevölkerungsgruppe der sogenannten "Drycunts" zugehörig scheint. :-D


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2019)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Klarer Hinweis auf fehlende Beischlafpartner.


...oder, wärend Du Deinen Beischlaf-Träumen nachgehangen hast, hat er (die Trailfee @RomainK ) Dir den Weg freigeräumt, damit Du den aufgebauten Frust auf dem Bike rausfahren konntest?


----------



## wastl59 (10. April 2019)

Das ist nicht weit von Stuttgart entfernt, dort könnt ihr euch austoben.

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...der.94a3d38b-848a-4f6f-b470-765d3544dd76.html


----------



## ufp (10. April 2019)

Wie es scheint, hat die Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung also weder etwas für Radfahrer in der Stadt, noch für Mountainbiker übrig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2019)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht weit von Stuttgart entfernt, dort könnt ihr euch austoben.
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...der.94a3d38b-848a-4f6f-b470-765d3544dd76.html


...wenn alle Hundehalter hier in der Gegend ihre Süßen ausschließlich auf Hundetrainingsgelände laufen lassen, dann werde ich ausschließlich auf legalisierten Wegen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (10. April 2019)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht weit von Stuttgart entfernt, dort könnt ihr euch austoben.
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...der.94a3d38b-848a-4f6f-b470-765d3544dd76.html



Von Stuttgart aus 45min mit dem Auto. Unser grüner Ministerpräsident würde wahrscheinlich den Hubschrauber nehmen.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (10. April 2019)

Das es nach Holzabfuhr nicht überall so aussehen muss, kann man hier (Thüringen) sehen. Wenn Harvester und LKW auf den Wegen waren, werden sie anschließend wieder befahrbar hergestellt.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

Bevor die naturnahen Wege, von denen hier eigentlich die Rede war, auf diese Weise „wiederhergestellt“ werden, nämlich zu Waldautobahnen geschottert, räume ich sie lieber selber auf.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Mit begradigen hat das nichts zum tun - wenn der Weg zu ist, dann kann ich entweder links oder rechts Umfahren, oder wenn das nicht vernünftig geht, dann wird der halt weggeräumt. Der Trail, an dem ich den umgestürzten Baum freigesägt habe ist so ein schöner Trail, den man mit viel Tempo fahren kann, wenig anspruchsvoll, aber spaßig. Worum soll ich mir den Spaß nehmen lassen.



100% Zustimmung. Und das hat eben auch nicht unbedingt mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, sondern mit unterschiedlichen Präferenzen auf unterschiedlichen Strecken.



RomainK schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn ich Lust habe, dann fahre ich auch mal quer durch den Wald und suche neuen Linien - und Herausforderungen.



Das wiederum machen leider in Stuttgart und Umgebung zu viele, an zu vielen Stellen. Irgendwann kippt die Stimmung. :-/


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das wiederum machen leider in Stuttgart und Umgebung zu viele, an zu vielen Stellen. Irgendwann kippt die Stimmung. :-/


...wohin soll die noch kippen, bzw. inwiefern schlechter werden?

Es scheint legitim zu sein, dass zu jedem Jagdstand ein Steig angelegt wird (bei uns sogar regelmäßig gekehrt und sauber gemacht).
Dass Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Grilleure auf Holzsuche und anderer Fußgänger Trampelpfade anlegen ohne die Wucht des behördlichen Zorns auf sich zu ziehen oder die Kritik anderer Waldbesucher. Warum nicht als Mountainbiker zum Fußgänger werden, Pfad anlegen und anschließend befahren. So wie das seit Generationen alle anderen die in den Wald gehen auch machen. Mir ist bewußt, dass dieser Gedanke provokativ sein mag und man sollte sich gut überlegen wo man sich das "leisten" kann. Als ideal sehe ich hier Rückegassen und alte aufgelassene Wanderwege an, hier wird kein weiterer Schaden am Wald verursacht.Man sollte den Wert der Erhaltung eines Kulturgutes, die der Pfade und Wege im Wald nicht geringschätzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass manche entweder nicht fahren können oder wollen bzw einen Ast nicht als fahrtechnische Herausforderung sehen. Und wenn immer mehr Murmelbahnen und glattgebügelte Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecken (Flow) gebaut werden sowie ein fahren ohne Unterstützung (eBike) schon gar nicht mehr vorstellbar ist , dann wundert mich so eine Einstellung eh nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde es halt schade und bedauernswert, dass man diese "Hindernisse" unbedingt wegräumen bzw gewisse Strecken begradigen muss . Und nicht einmal die Sichtweise *versucht* zu ändern, indem man eben diese Hindernisse als *Herausforderung* sieht .



„Dein Eindruck“ hört sich sehr pauschal und nach einer ziemlich starren Sichtweise an. Die Wirklichkeit ist da oft etwas komplexer. Zumal wenn man unterschiedliche Situationen vor Ort hat. 

Mal als Beispiel die oben genannte Vorstellung, dass Stöckchen wegräumen einen Trail weichspült und daher Teufelszeug ist.

Es gibt Trails, da macht es je nach Fahrtechnik tatsächlich keinen großen Unterschied, ob da ein Stöckchen liegt oder nicht. Aber es gibt auch Situationen da kommt es ziemlich übel wenn in einer Kurve oder nach einem Sprung ein Teppich aus Stöckchen-Gerümpel liegt.

Auch mit einer Gruppe über so eine Stöckchen-Strecke zu fahren, kann schnell zum Totalausfall von Bike und Biker führen, wenn ein Stöckchen vom Vordermann ungünstig hochgewirbelt wird.

Manchmal reichen dafür auch schon zwei von Profi-Stöckchen-Legern über Kreuz gelegte Stöckchen.

Ihr habt gar keine Profi-Stöckchen-Leger in Eurem Revier? Dann sei froh. 

Und zum Thema „Begradigen“ einfach noch mal der Hinweis auf meinen Beitrag oben, dass durch selektives Stöckchen-Räumen auf manchen, nach der Holzernte breiten Trassen die schönsten, kurvigen Linien entstehen können.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wohin soll die noch kippen, bzw. inwiefern schlechter werden?



Es gibt hier Hänge, in die 3-4 parallele Linien gefräst werden, die alle als Trail nicht nachhaltig sind und sein können, weil z.B. extrem Erosions-anfällig. So etwas meinte ich.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es übel aussieht und die Rückzugsräume zusätzlich in immer kleinere Stückchen schneidet, ruft es auch den Unmut und die Beschwerden anderer Waldnutzer auf den Plan. Die Stimmung kippt. Und wenn beim Forst der Stapel an Beschwerden eine gewisse Höhe überschreitet, kippt auch dort die Stimmung, er schickt seine Leute in den Wald und es werden absolut undifferenziert auch alte, etablierte, dem Wild vertraute und die Biker lenkende Trails abgerissen.


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Hänge, in die 3-4 parallele Linien gefräst werden, die alle als Trail nicht nachhaltig sind und sein können, weil z.B. extrem Erosions-anfällig. So etwas meinte ich.


...das ist Unsinn und sollte tatsächlich unterlassen werden.

Mir ging es um "Reaktivierung" von aufgelassenen und wenig benutzen Wegen oder um die Ergänung vorhandener um eben die Erosion zu veringern. Also Kurven- anstatt Stravaoptimiert. So hat sich in den letzten Jahren ein nettes Weglein "gebildet" das paralell zu einem aufgelassenen fastverwilderten Forstweg, der senkrecht zu den Höhenlinien ins Tal führt, läuft, diesen immer wieder kreuzt und damit mehr Wegstrecke generiert bei weniger benötigtem Bremseinsatz.

Es mag in Stuttgart allgemein etwas anderes sein. Aber in den Wäldern am Schurwald hat es teilweise Privatwege, von Jagdpächtern angelegt, die inzwischen als Bereicherung des Wegenetzes gelobt und benutzt werden. Da kann man schon auch selbst mal kreativ sein dürfen.

Natürlich ohne flächenweise den Wald zu verwüsten, wie immer Augenmaß ist nötig.


----------



## ufp (11. April 2019)

@Hockdrik 
Ich versteh dich schon bzw dein Anliegen und Sichtweise.
Und kann dafür auch Verständnis aufbringen.

Und, ich sehe es genau so wie @Athabaske:


Athabaske schrieb:


> Es scheint legitim zu sein, dass zu jedem Jagdstand ein Steig angelegt wird (bei uns sogar regelmäßig gekehrt und sauber gemacht).
> Dass Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Grilleure auf Holzsuche und anderer Fußgänger Trampelpfade anlegen ohne die Wucht des behördlichen Zorns auf sich zu ziehen oder die Kritik anderer Waldbesucher.





> Warum nicht als Mountainbiker zum Fußgänger werden, *Pfad anlegen und anschließend befahren*. So wie das *seit Generationen alle anderen* die in den Wald gehen *auch machen*.


Zumal dann dort, in der Regel, sich ohnehin sehr wenige nicht Mountainbiker (Wanderer, nordische Geher, etc) aufhalten werden.


> Mir ist bewußt, dass dieser Gedanke provokativ sein mag und man sollte sich gut überlegen wo man sich das "leisten" kann. Als ideal sehe ich hier Rückegassen und alte aufgelassene Wanderwege an, hier wird *kein weiterer Schaden am Wald verursacht*.Man sollte den Wert der Erhaltung eines Kulturgutes, die der Pfade und Wege im Wald nicht geringschätzen.




Wie gesagt, wenn eine Schneise oder Rückhaltegasse entstanden und nicht wieder in den Urzustand versetzt bzw rückgebaut wurde und ohne jetzt Jahre oder Jahrzehnte zu warten, bis sich das wieder gegeben hat, bin ich dafür, "Alternativrouten zu "erzeugen".

Sei es durch nachhelfen mit leichtem Arbeitsgerät(en) oder durch oftmaliges befahren (mit dem MTB; oder dem schweren Downhiller ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

Reaktivierung finde ich super. Neue Linien nicht.

Wir haben inkl. dem vorhandenen Netz naturnaher Wege unterschiedlicher Breite wahrlich paradiesische Mountainbike-Verhältnisse in Stuttgart (Anzahl, Vielfalt, Qualität und Pflegezustand).

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns darauf konzentrieren, diesen Zustand zu erhalten statt mit immer neuen Linien zu gefährden und irgendwann - wenn die Stimmung vollends gekippt ist - auf ein paar wenige legale Trails beschränkt zu werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2019)

(Paradiesische Verhältnisse mal abgesehen von der Illegalität, die städtisch und landespolitisch gewollt ist.)


----------



## wastl59 (11. April 2019)

Nicht nur in der Gemeinde Beilstein und Oberstenfeld finden Biker inzwischen ein offenes Ohr, in Bietigheim Bissingen gibt es inzwischen in einem Wald sauber angelegte Trails (ist übrigens ein Staatswald), diese sind etwas Abseits der allgemeinen Wanderwege und auch dort gilt immer ein freundliches Wort löst die meisten Probleme. Dieser Wald ist schlechthin der absolute Sportwald, zwar ein in die Jahre gekommener Trimm dich Pfad aber jede Menge Lauftreffs mit und ohne Stöcke. Wie gesagt, ich bin dort sowohl zum laufen wie auch mit dem Bike unterwegs und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (11. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. Und das hat eben auch nicht unbedingt mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, sondern mit unterschiedlichen Präferenzen auf unterschiedlichen Strecken.
> 
> 
> 
> Das wiederum machen leider in Stuttgart und Umgebung zu viele, an zu vielen Stellen. Irgendwann kippt die Stimmung. :-/




Ich bin seit 40Jahren im Wald unterwegs, mit dem Rad, zu Fuß, mit den Schneeschuhen - das wird mir keiner nehmen können.
Beim Querfeldein fahren geht es nicht darum einen neuen dauerhaften Trail zu schaffen, sondern einfach nur darum sich abseits der Wege zu bewegen.

Rückzugsräume für Tiere sind ein Erfindung der Forstwirtschaft/Jäger/andere Lobby
Ein Beispiel ist der Feldberg, Skipisten sind ganz toll, aber hey jetzt brauchen wir Rückzugsräume für die armen Rebhühner.

Ich sehe Rehe, Füchse auf der Tour durch den Wald , da rennt keines in Panik davon.Wenn der Jäger die aber abfüttert und später abschießt ist das ganz toll....

Diese „Stimmung“, das sind einfach Privilegien von Jagd und Co. , die diese nicht teilen wollen


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2019)

Sooo... wie fing dieser Thread noch mal vor einem knappen Monat an?





StephanLG schrieb:


> Die zwei Trails (...) sind nur noch eine Schlammwüste aus der zersplitterte Äste herausragen!



Ich war heute mal vor Ort und kann berichten, dass zumindest der westliche von den beiden Wegen wieder gut fahrbar ist. Oben muss man sich zwar an 1-2 Stellen noch zwischen verschiedenen Treckerspuren entscheiden, aber unten war schon wieder eine eindeutige und feste Linie reingefahren. Und zwar von Bikern, nicht von Harvestern. Vielleicht hat dort zwischenzeitlich sogar jemand 1-2 zersplitterte Äste weggeräumt, wodurch der Weg jetzt natürlich für echte Helden des Geländradsports absolut uninteressant und unwürdig ist. Aber befahrbar ist er jetzt wieder.

Ganz interessant war die Begegnung mit ein paar Leuten samt Motorsägen im oberen Teil, die dort einen Holzlese-Schein haben: wegen der extrem tiefen Treckerspuren, können sie das Holz nicht mit dem Geländewagen (!) rausholen, sondern müssen so eine Art leichten Anhänger mit Allradantrieb verwenden. Sie hoffen, dass der Forst noch mal kommt und alles “einebnet” - so könne man das ja nicht lassen. Ob das eine gute oder schlechte Nachricht ist, werden wir sehen.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## DerHackbart (13. April 2019)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Nicht nur in der Gemeinde Beilstein und Oberstenfeld finden Biker inzwischen ein offenes Ohr, in Bietigheim Bissingen gibt es inzwischen in einem Wald sauber angelegte Trails (ist übrigens ein Staatswald), diese sind etwas Abseits der allgemeinen Wanderwege und auch dort gilt immer ein freundliches Wort löst die meisten Probleme. Dieser Wald ist schlechthin der absolute Sportwald, zwar ein in die Jahre gekommener Trimm dich Pfad aber jede Menge Lauftreffs mit und ohne Stöcke. Wie gesagt, ich bin dort sowohl zum laufen wie auch mit dem Bike unterwegs und kann mich nicht beschweren.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. 
Im Forst in BiBi herrscht ein absolut korrektes Miteinander und es gibt tolle, wenn auch kurze, Trails. 

Selbst die gebauten Sachen werden belassen und gepflegt. 

Hier eine kleine Impression




 



 

Wer also mal was anderes fahren will, sollte hier fündig werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
> Im Forst in BiBi herrscht ein absolut korrektes Miteinander und es gibt tolle, wenn auch kurze, Trails. Selbst die gebauten Sachen werden belassen und gepflegt.



Weißt du, wie das gelungen ist? Also wie haben sich Biker und Verwaltung darauf verständigt? Ist es geduldet oder legalisiert? Gibt es einen Verein? Würde mich sehr interessiern, denn dieser ewige Teufelskreis aus Abriss und Aufbau ist ja auch keine Lösung.

(Wobei es sich in dem hier vom OT beschrieben Fall einfach um Kollateralschäden der aktuell üblichen Form der Holzernte auf einem ganz normalen naturnahen Wanderweg handelt und keine Abriss-Aktion gegen Biker bzw. deren illegal angelegte Trails.)


----------



## DerHackbart (13. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie das gelungen ist? Also wie haben sich Biker und Verwaltung darauf verständigt? Ist es geduldet oder legalisiert? Gibt es einen Verein? Würde mich sehr interessiern, denn dieser ewige Teufelskreis aus Abriss und Aufbau ist ja auch keine Lösung.
> 
> (Wobei es sich in dem hier vom OT beschrieben Fall einfach um Kollateralschäden der aktuell üblichen Form der Holzernte auf einem ganz normalen naturnahen Wanderweg handelt und keine Abriss-Aktion gegen Biker bzw. deren illegal angelegte Trails.)



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine Duldung der Trails handelt. 
Ich war mal mit dem Förster im Wald zu Fuß unterwegs und er sagte sinngemäß, dass wenn niemand belästigt wird und alle miteinander auskommen, es keinen Grund gäbe, die Trails zu entfernen.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine Duldung der Trails handelt.
> Ich war mal mit dem Förster im Wald zu Fuß unterwegs und er sagte sinngemäß, dass wenn niemand belästigt wird und alle miteinander auskommen, es keinen Grund gäbe, die Trails zu entfernen.




Das bestätigt meinen Eindruck, dass der Stuttgarter Forst im Vergleich einfach anders drauf ist als im Rest des Landes. Auch die Freiburger und Heilbronner Lösung basiert ja - mal abgesehen von gut organisierten Bikern und Bike-Vereinen - ganz wesentlich auf Forstämtern, die von Anfang an einer echten Lösung interessiert waren und entsprechend kooperativ und ernsthaft an die Sache herangegangen sind. Auf der Basis kann man zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpacePirat78 (22. April 2019)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Bei uns hat Mal der Forst einen Offiziellen Wanderweg zerstört. (Kulmbach, Stadtsteinacher Raum, Forstmeistersprung) da waren einfach die ersten 300 m am Traileinstieg mit einem Harvester kaputt gefahren und Stämme über den Weg gelegt



Wollte den Weg Ende Februar fahren - unmöglich, umgefallene Baumstämme, nur mit schwerem Gerät zu entfernen. Mittlerweile ist der Bereich um den Forstmeistersprung auch wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt.

Ergänzung:
Die Abzweigung runter zur Schranke ist auch seit mehr als zehn Jahren nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## wastl59 (22. April 2019)

Auch bei uns im Stromberg liegen jede Menge Bäume auf verschiedenen Trails, besonders der Rittersprung ist mit 5 Bäumen insgesamt immer wieder verblockt und zwingt einen zum absteigen und Bike drüberheben. Werde mal bei sachlechtem Wetter das Fichtenmoped auspacken und dort bissle Platz machen.


----------



## ufp (23. April 2019)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Auch bei uns im Stromberg liegen jede Menge Bäume auf verschiedenen Trails, besonders der Rittersprung ist mit 5 Bäumen insgesamt immer wieder verblockt und zwingt einen zum absteigen und Bike drüberheben. Werde mal bei sachlechtem Wetter das Fichtenmoped auspacken und dort bissle Platz machen.


Ein Vorher Nachher Vergleich wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2019)

Nur so als Idee: bevor Ihr Bäume zersägt, vielleicht mal beim örtlichen Forst nachfragen, ob die noch abgeholt werden. Manchmal ist das ja unklar. Wäre schade um gute Bäume, wenn die nur zum Weg freiräumen zersägt werden.

Evtl. ist es für den Forst ja auch interessant, dass da jemand Bäume fällt, um Wege zu blockieren. Falls sie es selbst nicht waren.

Oder mal beim örtlichen Wanderverein fragen, wie die das finden. Ist ja auch für Wanderer beschwerlich über Bäume zu steigen.

Durch so eine Kontaktaufnahme kann ein konstruktiver Dialog vor Ort entstehen.

Und wenn nicht, hat man es wenigstens versucht.


----------



## franzam (23. April 2019)

Selbst in Bayern, wo man ein freies Betretungsrecht der Natur hat besteht kein Anspruch auf hindernisfreies Betreten / Befahren


----------



## --- (25. April 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Selbst in Bayern, wo man ein freies Betretungsrecht der Natur hat besteht kein Anspruch auf hindernisfreies Betreten / Befahren


Schon gar nicht darf man fremdes Eigentum zersägen. Wenn man so etwas macht muß man sich eigentlich nicht wundern wenn es Ärger gibt. Wenn da etwas im weg liegt dann ist das eben so. Ihr könnt es melden oder einfach ignorieren. Aber daran "arbeiten" und womöglich noch denken das man dem anderen einen Gefallen damit tut ist nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (10. Mai 2019)

Es gibt weitere Initiativen die sich um den Erhalt des Stadtwaldes kümmern. Ob die Interessen der MTBler dabei immer positiv wahrgenommen, ist schwer einzuschätzen. Ich ordne diese Aktivitäten sehr positiv ein.

Stuttgarter Zeitung, Nordrundschau von heute (08.05.)


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Mai 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Ich ordne diese Aktivitäten sehr positiv ein.




Kann man in diesem Fall auch. Die MTB-Gruppe im DAV Schwaben und die Interessengemeinschaft um Herrn Noetzl stehen im guten Kontakt. Das sind keine reinen Waldromantiker, die wollen auch die Erholungsnutzung und haben kein Problem mit Bikern.


----------



## xalex (3. Juli 2019)

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.wildwuchs-in-stuttgarts-waeldern-mountainbiker-sollen-auf-legale-strecken-zurueck.86db2e31-191b-43da-ba69-6f9d2fcd40f4.html?fbclid=IwAR0Td7cHhXWyhYqWtxOa6VKWL1DCrjhXDafjghdNPXxrTj3x9ZHiHDdnNf8


----------



## coastalwolf (3. Juli 2019)

xalex schrieb:


> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.wildwuchs-in-stuttgarts-waeldern-mountainbiker-sollen-auf-legale-strecken-zurueck.86db2e31-191b-43da-ba69-6f9d2fcd40f4.html?fbclid=IwAR0Td7cHhXWyhYqWtxOa6VKWL1DCrjhXDafjghdNPXxrTj3x9ZHiHDdnNf8



Habe ich beim Frühstück ebenfalls erfreut gelesen. Bleibt nur die Frage nach welchen Kriterien die zu legalisierenden Trails ausgewählt werden. Hoffentlich gehören die hoch frequentierten Klassiker dazu. Dann sehe ich sehr gute Erfolgsaussichten.

Und mal ehrlich. Die aktuellen Erdbewegungen an der Dischinger Burg gehen zu weit. Das ist kein Bikepark. Ich bin über 1,90 groß und kann aus einer der Gruben gerade noch halbwegs rausschauen.


----------



## flashmatic (3. Juli 2019)

Hab den Artikel heute auch gelesen und ein bißchen Hoffnung geschöpft. Vielleicht geht ja doch noch was für unseren Sport in Stutgart.
Muss mal wieder an die Dischinger Burg fahren und gucken wies da jetzt aussieht.
Die Trails vom TS habe ich damals mit einem Freund auch befahren und war echt schockiert, da ging gar nix mehr. Die eher flache Fahrt runter zum steilen Teil war echt topp zum Einrollen für den schwierigeren Steilteil.  Wir dachten noch, da könnte man aus den sehr tiefen Spuren vielleicht schöne Anlieger bauen.


----------



## RC7 (3. Juli 2019)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Hab den Artikel heute auch gelesen und ein bißchen Hoffnung geschöpft. Vielleicht geht ja doch noch was für unseren Sport in Stutgart.
> ...



So wie ich den Artikel verstanden habe und es mir generell bei den entsprechenden Leuten vorstellen kann soll es auf folgendes hinauslaufen: Ein paar reguläre "Wanderwege" für Radfahrer die dann auch frei von Sprüngen und sicher auch anderen technisch interessanten Stellen gehalten werden (Stichwort Angst vor Haftung bei Unfällen). Intensives Vorgehen gegen alle weiteren Strecken (wenn zwei Leute dafür bezahlt werden sind da schon einige Kapazitäten da, was man wirklich nicht unterschätzen sollte). Für die die gerne technischer fahren (wie es eben bisher auf den meisten Trails rund um Stuttgart möglich ist) der Woodpecker als Alibi - was allerdings aus verschiedenen Gründen völlig wahnsinnig ist: z.B. die Überlastung zu Stoßzeiten, die eigentlich vergleichsweise öde Strecke etc. 
Oder mit den Worten der Planer: Radfahren in den Stuttgarter Wäldern, nur noch für die die für sie die „durchschnittlichen Freizeit-Mountainbiker“ darstellen, dazu noch Woodpecker für die die es gerne etwas sportlicher haben wollen.

Ich glaube Panik ist da eher angebracht als Hoffnung. Wenn sich diese Konzeption durchsetzt, wird aus einer Region mit wirklich guten Trails, wovon zahlreiche Menschen profitieren - Kids die in die Natur gehen, statt vor der Playstation zu sitzen, generell Leute die sich lieber beim Sport austoben als zu versacken oder ihre Energie in schlechteres zu stecken, Radläden etc. - eine Ödlandschaft die hauptsächlich noch ältere Freizeitradler (für die es ja schon Radlthon etc. gibt) interessieren dürfte.


Ich glaube es wäre wirklich sinnvoll dass wir uns diesbezüglich organisieren und ordentlich Rabatz machen, je mehr diese Planungen fortgeschritten sind, desto schwieriger wird es vermutlich dagegen noch was zu machen.



PS: Der Technik-Bürgermeister Dirk Thürnau ist übrigens ein SPDler - kann diese Dreckspartei nicht endlich mal endgültig verschwinden (und alle rechts davon am besten auch)?!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2019)

Hat mit Parteipolitik glaube ich herzlich wenig zu tun, bei dem Thema tun sich alle Parteien nicht viel, ABER:


RC7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wäre wirklich sinnvoll dass wir uns diesbezüglich organisieren und ordentlich Rabatz machen, je mehr diese Planungen fortgeschritten sind, desto schwieriger wird es vermutlich dagegen noch was zu machen.



Absolut! Bei dem Thema schon lange aktiv und auch im Kontakt mit der Stadtverwaltung ist die MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart des DAV Schwaben, die mit noch mehr Mitgliedern sicherlich noch mehr Druck machen könnte. 

Organisiert Euch!


----------



## McBaren (3. Juli 2019)

RC7 schrieb:


> PS: Der Technik-Bürgermeister Dirk Thürnau ist übrigens ein SPDler - kann diese Dreckspartei nicht endlich mal endgültig verschwinden (und alle rechts davon am besten auch)?!


???? - Dann geh doch zu Netto.......


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2019)

Rabatz machen, sich engagieren, aber wie? 

An anderer Stelle wurde vorgeschlagen, dass jeder Stuttgarter Biker einfach mal seinen Stadtrat, Bezirksrat und/oder direkt den OB, vielleicht noch den Leiter vom Sportamt und vom Forstamt anschreibt und klar macht, dass da gerade die persönliche Feierabendrunde zur Debatte steht bzw. immer wieder abgerissen wird. Einfach mal Gesicht zeigen. Deutlich machen, dass es hier nicht nur um ein paar DH-Kiddies geht, sondern Papas, leitende Angestellte, Beamte, Rentner, Frauen und Männer, die komplette Bandbreite und dass wir verdammt viele sind (und wie heute Abend wieder zu sehen, die deutliche Mehrheit im Wald).

Auch damit die das Thema nicht immer nur von den gleichen Schreibtisch-Spaziergängern als Beschwerde auf den Tisch kriegen, sondern mal das Potential von MTB für Stuttgart erkennen.


----------



## StephanLG (5. Juli 2019)

Als ich den Artikel in der Leonberger Zeitung gelesen hatte mußte ich gleich an meine Begegnung mit dem " Jäger " denken (siehe erster Post).
Ich glaube der Herr wußte schon im Frühjahr daß da was im Busch ist....

Ich wäre für ordentlich Rabatz machen!!
Wenn wir im Wald unerwünscht sind dann fahren wir halt in der Stadt, ganz einfach.
Der MTB-Flashmob taucht auf... im Berufsverkehr... zb die Weinsteige runter.....oder am Pragsattel.....
Solange bis die hohen Herren auf unsere Bedürfnisse eingehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorCal (7. Juli 2019)

Hier gehts in die richtige Richtung. Mountainbike Stuttgart auf Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/362632644438227/

Ein von allen bisherigen Organisationen unabhängiger Verein wie in Freiburg. Das wäre doch der perfekte Weg


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. Juli 2019)

werden dann passend dazu Umfragen auf Facebook gestartet, welche Wege für Fußgänger geeignet sind und auf welche man gegebenenfalls verzichten kann?

Und ja, bitte alle Trails der Stadt melden - keinen vergessen. Da kann der Forst dann schön mit arbeiten.

Kippt die 2m Regel und alles ist gut. Es gibt genügend kleine Wege.

Man muß ja sich klar unterscheiden, zwischen der Nutzung schmaler Pfade/Wege und dem Bau von Sprüngen oder solchen "Monstern" wie an der Dischinger Burg.


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juli 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> werden dann passend dazu Umfragen auf Facebook gestartet, welche Wege für Fußgänger geeignet sind und auf welche man gegebenenfalls verzichten kann?
> 
> Und ja, bitte alle Trails der Stadt melden - keinen vergessen. Da kann der Forst dann schön mit arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Steht an der Dischinger noch was? Gestern gehört das wieder viel platt gemacht wurde.

Offtopic: In Esslingen wurde auch einiges platt gemacht..Kickstarter & Esnos 4.0 sind jetzt ohne Anlieger und Sprünge.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2019)

NorCal schrieb:


> Hier gehts in die richtige Richtung. Mountainbike Stuttgart auf Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/362632644438227/
> 
> Ein von allen bisherigen Organisationen unabhängiger Verein wie in Freiburg. Das wäre doch der perfekte Weg



Den Verein gibt es bereits:
MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart im explizit MTB-freundlichen DAV Schwaben

Einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen und zumindest untereinander abstimmen, was die vorhaben und was die neue Facebook-Gruppe plant?


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Juli 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Steht an der Dischinger noch was? Gestern gehört das wieder viel platt gemacht wurde.
> 
> Offtopic: In Esslingen wurde auch einiges platt gemacht..Kickstarter & Esnos 4.0 sind jetzt ohne Anlieger und Sprünge.



Dischinger Burg ist komplett platt. Rund um Botnang wurden Strecken schon fast gefährlich zurückgebaut. Die neue Line am Birkenkopf ist ebenfalls zerstört.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Dischinger Burg ist komplett platt. Rund um Botnang wurden Strecken schon fast gefährlich zurückgebaut. Die neue Line am Birkenkopf ist ebenfalls zerstört.



An der Dischinger war ich noch nicht, aber insgesamt wurde zumindest bei den anderen Strecken sehr “sensibel” vorgegangen. Die Strecken sind allesamt gut fahrbar, es wurden v.a. Sprünge abgebaut und die Anlieger in der Höhe reduziert. Das sah in den vergangenen Jahren auch schon ganz anders aus und ist schnell repariert. Trotzdem natürlich ärgerlich und fraglich, warum die Stadt ausgerechnet jetzt so flächendeckend wie nie zuvor abreißt, wenn sie doch gleichzeitig in der Zeitung von einem MTB-Konzept spricht. Vielleicht eine Machtdemonstration. Vielleicht auch einfach nur doofes Timing der jährlichen Routine-Abrisse.


----------



## flashmatic (7. Juli 2019)

Komplett platt finde ich nicht, es fehlt allerdings einiges, war gestern erst wieder dort. War aber auch vor ca. 9 - 10 Monaten das letzte mal da. 
Und direkt an der Burg selbst war ich auch (mein Junior wollte sie mal anschauen): da sind jede Menge Steine rausgebrochen worden, einige liegen im Wald, z.t. sehr schwere Brocken (ich war mal Landschsftsgärtner und kann das Gewicht ganz gut schätzen ohne sie zu heben). Sollte jemand die Steine zum Zwecke des Streckenbaus rausgebrochen haben fände ich das ziemlich dämlich. Wenn es Mtbler*innen waren muss ich dieses Vorgehen komplett ablehnen. Ich hoffe es waren irgendwelche sonstigen Randalierer.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. Juli 2019)

NorCal schrieb:


> Hier gehts in die richtige Richtung. Mountainbike Stuttgart auf Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/362632644438227/
> 
> Ein von allen bisherigen Organisationen unabhängiger Verein wie in Freiburg. Das wäre doch der perfekte Weg



Diese Gruppe ist eine Unverschämtheit.

Keinerlei Informationen zu den Betreibern.
Sind ganz toll vernetzt.....
Richtig seriös aufgezogen.

Und warum sollen jetzt einige Trails legalisiert werden und andere nicht. 
Wer bestimmt das? Eine anonyme Gruppe?
So von Gottes Gnaden?

Na dann liefere ich euch doch mal die Koordinaten meines Lieblingstrails: 

Aber die behaupten ja, dass die Stadt das Trailnetz besser kennt wie mancher Lokal.
Mag sein, momentan werden ja viel blockiert, selbst  Wege ohne Bebauung.
Aber warum dann der Aufruf?


Wenn ihr wirklich was für den MTB Sport machen möcht, dann setzt euch für die Abschaffung der 2m/3m Regel ein.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2019)

Das eigentlich Ansinnen ist sicherlich gut gemeint, aber die Gruppe kommt auf jeden Fall sehr unbedarft und arrogant rüber. Wenn solche Leute, die offenbar auf den Rest der Bike-Szene und das bereits vorhandene Engagement pfeifen, für die Biker mit der Stadt verhandeln wollen, könnte es übel werden.

Lustig ist tatsächlich, dass sie „offenes Visier“ fordern und gerne öffentlich von jedem die Lieblingstrails genannt bekommen wollen, aber selbst maximal anonym bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Juli 2019)

NorCal schrieb:


> Ein von allen bisherigen Organisationen unabhängiger Verein wie in Freiburg. Das wäre doch der perfekte Weg


Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. ist Mitglied in der DIMB 








						Trailnews 2017
					

Read Trailnews 2017 by Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




					issuu.com
				




Die Freiburger Lösung muss man aber über die neu gebauten Trails hinaus im Zusammenhang sehen. Die Trails sind super für die abfahrtsorientierten Bikern. Mountainbike Freiburg zeigt, dass Biker Verantwortung übernehmen, legale Strecken betreuen und ist als kompetenter Ansprechpartner verfügbar. Das die Genehmigungen relativ problemlos laufen liegt an einem sehr offenen Forstamt. Auch der Schwarzwaldverein ist in Freiburg kooperativ. Und auch sonst ist Freiburg als Studentenstadt recht weltoffen und lebensfroh.
Und nicht zuletzt verfügt Freiburg über ein hervorragendes Wegenetz aus kleinen Pfaden die, seit es MTB gibt, von Touren-Bikern befahren werden. Die 2 Meter Regel wird dabei von allen Seiten ignoriert.
Es gibt ein auch paar einzelne Wegsperrungen, die nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar sind, aber sich noch in Grenzen halten.

Das Alles zusammen ist das "Freiburger Modell". Nur die gebauten Trails zu sehen würde zu kurz greifen. Es ist ein Gesamtkonzept, welches auch davon abhängt welches Wegeangebot es darüber hinaus gibt und wie die Stakeholder miteinander umgehen.

Letztlich ist die Beobachtung: Überall da wo es einen mitgliederstarken und engagierten Verein gibt, auch die Behörden und Verwaltungen sich dem Thema MTB öffnen. Deshalb ist jede Art der Organisation von Mountainbikern in einem Verein zu begrüßen. Aber bevor man in Gespräche mit der Verwaltungen geht, sollten die Positionen unter den Bikevereinen abgestimmt sein. Sonst wird man ganz schnell gegeneinander ausgespielt.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2019)

NorCal schrieb:


> Hier gehts in die richtige Richtung. Mountainbike Stuttgart auf Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/362632644438227/
> 
> Ein von allen bisherigen Organisationen unabhängiger Verein wie in Freiburg. Das wäre doch der perfekte Weg




Hallo @NorCal,

weißt Du denn genauer, was oder wer hinter dieser Gruppe steckt? Bzw. steckte, denn der Admin und Ersteller der Gruppe samt seiner Beiträge hat sich über Nacht aufgelöst. 


Ist jetzt aber auch nicht weiter dramatsich, denn das grundsätzliche Ansinnen, kann man dennoch weiterverfolgen:

- ein starker MTB-Verein, der die Interessen der Stuttgarter Biker vertritt
-> dafür könnte man auch einfach DAV oder RSV beitreten und sich dort engagieren, die jeweilige MTB-Abteilung weiter ausbauen und muss sich dafür nicht den organisatorischen Aufwand und zeitlichen Verzug einer Vereins-Neugründung geben

- es ist auch gut und richtig, dass ein MTB-Konzept nur funktionieren wird, wenn die Menge und Art der Trails zumindest annähernd dem Bedarf der Biker gerecht wird (und das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit nicht immer nur als Problem dargestellt wird etc.)
-> wie man dahin kommt und ob man in Stuttgart (Einstellung der Stadtverwaltung, Menge und Dichte der Naturschutzgebiete) jemals eine bedarfsgerechte und offizielle Lösung findet, muss man sehen. Wenn man sich das mehr als 10 Jahre andauernde Ringen um den Woodpecker (und das in seiner Wirkung und Nebenwirkung fragwürdige Ergebnis) anschaut, kann man da durchaus skeptisch sein.

- letztlich ist es eine Spitzen-Idee, die Biker untereinander besser zu vernetzen und auch die hiesigen Bike-Firmen stärker einzubinden
-> so eine Vernetzung muss man aber auch haben oder bereit sein, sie aufzubauen. Wenn man die Vernetzungsangebote der bestehenden Organisationen ausschlägt, ist das ein zumindest ungewöhnlicher Einstieg. DAV und RSV sind bereits vernetzt, sicherlich ausbaufähig, aber auch jetzt über ihre eigenen Kreise hinaus.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Juli 2019)

...als Interessensvertretung kommt dabei meiner Meinung nach nur der DAV in Betracht. Weil der überregional organsiert und interessiert ist.

Die regionalen Radsportvereine kochen dann doch sehr ihr regionales Süppchen oder sind an einer Verteidigung "gewachsener" Wege wenig bis gar nicht interessiert.

Am allerwichtigsten ist, das gebetsmühlenhafte Informieren von Mitmenschen. Es würde mich ernsthaft interessieren wie hoch der Anteil an "Wissenden" über die Thematik Mountainbike tatsächlich ist.


----------



## NorCal (8. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hallo @NorCal,
> 
> weißt Du denn genauer, was oder wer hinter dieser Gruppe steckt? Bzw. steckte, denn der Admin und Ersteller der Gruppe samt seiner Beiträge hat sich über Nacht aufgelöst.
> 
> ...



Habe nur den Flyer gesehen


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2019)

NorCal schrieb:


> Habe nur den Flyer gesehen



Es gibt bereits einen Flyer? Also nicht nur die Facebook-Gruppe? Wo gibt es diesen Flyer?


----------



## McFox (9. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits einen Flyer? Also nicht nur die Facebook-Gruppe? Wo gibt es diesen Flyer?


Ich hab einen am Airizonatrail gesehen, an einen Baum genagelt... Ist im Prinzip nur Werbung für die FB Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (9. Juli 2019)

McFox schrieb:


> ...an einen Baum genagelt...


Guter Start in einen Dialog


----------



## Deleted 326763 (9. Juli 2019)

Ist eh gelöscht


----------



## Mischpoke (10. Juli 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Steht an der Dischinger noch was? Gestern gehört das wieder viel platt gemacht wurde.
> 
> Offtopic: In Esslingen wurde auch einiges platt gemacht..Kickstarter & Esnos 4.0 sind jetzt ohne Anlieger und Sprünge.



Bzgl. der EsNos 4.0: ich dachte diese Strecke wäre offiziell abgesegnet? Falls ja, wieso wurde dann hier zurück gebaut? 

Ich werde den Beitritt zu einem der organisierten Vereine jetzt auch angehen. Diese Situation in BaWü ist doch nicht mehr haltbar. 

Wir wollen doch alle nur Radfahrern


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juli 2019)

Die EsNos 2.0 ist - nach ewig langem Genehmigungsverfahren, vielen Schikanen und erschreckend hohen Koste für Gutachten etc., die der Verein tragen muss- legal. 

Mit EsNos 4.0 ist die Reinkarnation bzw Variante der EsNos 1.0 gemeint.


----------



## Mischpoke (11. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die EsNos 2.0 ist - nach ewig langem Genehmigungsverfahren, vielen Schikanen und erschreckend hohen Koste für Gutachten etc., die der Verein tragen muss- legal.
> 
> Mit EsNos 4.0 ist die Reinkarnation bzw Variante der EsNos 1.0 gemeint.



Zur EsNos 2.0: genau,  Haken dran. Kenne ich und fand es umso cooler, die EsNos 4.0 zu haben, da ich diese um Welten besser zu fahren finde, als die 2.0.

Zur 4.0 (1.0): Soweit mir bekannt, ist die 4.0 eine offizielle Strecke,  vom gleichen Verein angelegt, wie die 2.0 und somit beide auch legal. Das trifft ja so nicht auf die 1.0 zu, auch wenn diese an gleicher Stelle verläuft. 
Deshalb frage ich mich auch, wie man an der 4.0 kurz nach der Offizialisierung bereits wieder "entschärft". Zumal die Anlieger/Sprünge weit weg von schwierigen Bikeparkhindernissen sind. Verstehe auch nicht, warum immer alles nur anfängergerecht gebaut sein muss. Damit entzieht sich die Stadt ja wieder ihrer selbstgewählten Verantwortung,  den MTB Fahrern genug Freiraum für ihr Hobby einzuräumen. Es gibt doch ausreichend Waldautobahnen. Die D.Burg wurde auch nicht von Anfängern aufgebaut. D.h. wir brauchen mehr Strecken für erfahrene Piloten (lässt sich ja eh vereinen mit alternativen Chickenways).


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juli 2019)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> D.h. wir brauchen mehr Strecken für erfahrene Piloten (lässt sich ja eh vereinen mit alternativen Chickenways).


...gerade auf der offiziell genehmigten EsNos gab es keine tables, alle Sprünge waren nach dem Motto "spring oder stirb". Das widersprach der Philosophie die bei der wildgebauten EsNos diese so populär gemacht hatte. Eine Strecke für alle Levels. Und jeder kann sich an die Sprünge herantrauen und wachsen. Es gab eine Stelle mit einem höheren Drop wo ein Chickenway bestand und alles andere auf einer Linie.

Wie die Zustände an der Dischinger mittlerweile sind/waren kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2019)

die Stadt will sicherlich möglichst wenig Verantwortung
was wir bräuchten und was die Verwaltung will oder darf, ist halt öfters weit auseinander, leider
ich kenn mich mit der Nummerierung der einzelnen EsNos-Varianten nicht so aus, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass @adsiebenaz mit 4.0 eine der offiziellen Strecken gemeint hat
und die 1.0 ist nach meinem Verständnis die ursprüngliche, illegale Strecke und die war schon ein Stück weit weg von der 2.0 (EsNos Insider bitte melden und aufklären)


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> die Stadt will sicherlich möglichst wenig Verantwortung
> was wir bräuchten und was die Verwaltung will oder darf, ist halt öfters weit auseinander, leider
> ich kenn mich mit der Nummerierung der einzelnen EsNos-Varianten nicht so aus, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass @adsiebenaz mit 4.0 eine der offiziellen Strecken gemeint hat
> und die 1.0 ist nach meinem Verständnis die ursprüngliche, illegale Strecke und die war schon ein Stück weit weg von der 2.0 (EsNos Insider bitte melden und aufklären)



Die Esnos 4.0 ist quasi die ganz alte illegale Esnos neu aufgebaut.

Die Esnos 2.0 ist die legal gebaute Strecke.


----------



## Mischpoke (11. Juli 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Die Esnos 4.0 ist quasi die ganz alte illegale Esnos neu aufgebaut.
> 
> Die Esnos 2.0 ist die legal gebaute Strecke.



Es fehlt immer noch ein wichtiger Zusatz: die EsNos 4.0 ist auch legal

EsNos Enduroline (4.0)

Deshalb frage ich mich immer noch, warum dort zurück gebaut wurde...?


----------



## Athabaske (12. Juli 2019)

Die Enduroline der TV-Hegensberg-EsNos ist eine Variante der bestehenden Strecke und zweigt ungefähr nach der Hälfte ab. Beide Strecken und die Trailvarianten sind hier:








						EsNos 2.0 Trail at Esslingen
					

One of the first legal trails in the region - EsNos 2.0 . The old illegal EsNos 1.0 was so good that it had to be destroyed by local authorities. EsNos 2.0 is a well visited...




					www.trailforks.com
				




Das hat nichts mit den Baumaßnahmen im Bereich der alten, legendären, von der Stadt Esslingen zerstörten EsNos zu tun. Diese war/ist in einem vollkommen anderen Waldstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juli 2019)

@Mischpoke: ich glaube es ist hilfreich zu erkennen, dass wenn zwei Biker "4.0" schreiben, sie nicht unbedingt die gleiche Strecke meinen.


----------



## Tomz (12. Juli 2019)

Ich war am Dienstag mal am Arizon&Indiana da wurden ein Sprung eingeebnet und die Baumstämme aus den Anliegern entfernt.
Mal abwarten wie es weiter geht. Bisher war es noch gut zu fahren.
Am Birkenkopf ist mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Juli 2019)

Hi McBaren




McBaren schrieb:


> Und nochmals: Das was ich auf den Bildern sehe, sieht nicht anders aus als das Flächenlos, das wir gerade bearbeiten....der tägliche Wahn.



Ja, das ist hier in den nicht zu extrem steilen Waldbereichen leider auch immerwieder so mit den Fahrspuren und den tiefen Matschrinnen. Auch die Wanderer werden das sicher nicht schön finden, aber machen kann man nichts. Ist heute eben die effektive und schnelle Form der Holzernte. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## coastalwolf (12. September 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> An der Dischinger war ich noch nicht, aber insgesamt wurde zumindest bei den anderen Strecken sehr “sensibel” vorgegangen. Die Strecken sind allesamt gut fahrbar, es wurden v.a. Sprünge abgebaut und die Anlieger in der Höhe reduziert. Das sah in den vergangenen Jahren auch schon ganz anders aus und ist schnell repariert. Trotzdem natürlich ärgerlich und fraglich, warum die Stadt ausgerechnet jetzt so flächendeckend wie nie zuvor abreißt, wenn sie doch gleichzeitig in der Zeitung von einem MTB-Konzept spricht. Vielleicht eine Machtdemonstration. Vielleicht auch einfach nur doofes Timing der jährlichen Routine-Abrisse.



Weißt Du wer diesmal am Arizona zurückgebaut hat? Sensibel war es definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## i-gee (12. September 2019)

Zumal auf dem Arizona Trail nicht ein einziger Sprung war oder sonst irgendwas gefährliches. 
Und Fussgänger haben sich da auch keine hinverirrt...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2019)

Nein, keine Ahnung, aber die Hinweise, die ich an anderer Stelle gelesen habe, deuten daraufhin, dass das eine Aktion vom Stuttgarter Forst und/oder im Auftrag des Stuttgarter Forsts war. Aber ich war (noch) nicht vor Ort, also auch bei mir nur Hörensagen.

Ich wundere mich ebenfalls, denn dort wurden ja jetzt gerade auch nach der letzten Abbaumaßnahme, keine neuen krassen Schanzen o.ä. gebaut, sondern relativ "flach" repariert.

Vielleicht hatten die sich gedacht, dass der Abbau dazu führt, dass da gar keiner mehr fährt, aber das funktioniert so halt nicht... gegen den nun mal vorhanden Bedarf wird man kaum gegen an abreißen können.


----------



## coastalwolf (12. September 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ebenfalls, denn dort wurden ja jetzt gerade auch nach der letzten Abbaumaßnahme, keine neuen krassen Schanzen o.ä. gebaut, sondern relativ "flach" repariert.



Könnte aber diesmal auch ein anderer Auftraggeber gewesen sein. Am Indiana Jones wurden ebenfalls nachgearbeitet. Und da hatte sich seit der letzten Aktion überhaupt nichts verändert. Nicht mal "flach" ausgebessert.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Und da hatte sich seit der letzten Aktion überhaupt nichts verändert. Nicht mal "flach" ausgebessert.



Joah... sagen wir so, da wurde extra dezent gearbeitet.


----------



## ufp (13. September 2019)

Ist zwar schade für euch und bedauerlich, aber auf zu neuen Strecken zu befahren oder errichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (11. Oktober 2019)

Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB Gegner...

Stuttgarter Nachrichten: Downhill in Stuttgart-Degerloch - Draufgänger nerven ihre Mitbürger.


			https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.downhill-in-stuttgart-degerloch-draufgaenger-nerven-ihre-mitbuerger.f21bfcfc-84b5-4a6b-bc76-9cbfe0e23d7f.html


----------



## flashmatic (11. Oktober 2019)

Leider steckt in dem Artikel auch viel Wahrheit drin. Arschlöcher gibt's halt überall, ich habe solche Hirnis auch schon mehrfach beobachtet. Unter andrem direkt an den beschriebenen Stellen. 
Allerdings fehlen auch ein paar Sachen, so ist der 13 jährige wohl in einen gespannten Draht gefahren. Auf einer offiziellen Strecke! Steht leider nicht im Artikel. 
Und solche älteren Herrschaften kennt wohl auch jeder: ich klingel mir den Daumen wund und die hören es trozdem nicht. Was soll's, ich merke das ja, dann mach ich eben langsam. Freundlich grüssen kommt auch immer gut 
Der Artikel ist aber trotzdem wohl nicht förderlich für das mtb fahren in Stuggi.


----------



## write-only (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Situation könnte man sicher entschärfen wenn man nicht nur eine einzige Strecke für 600k Einwohner hat...


----------



## Sprudler (5. November 2019)

Aktuelles im Nachbarkreis BB

Scheinbar wurde es mehrfach angekündigt seitens der Army, jetzt wurde geliefert. Die Jumpline an der Kaserne ist nun ne Flatline. Der ganze Bereich ist mit Flatterband abgesperrt und so gut wie alles ist eben. Unten steht noch ein bischen was, sieht aber schwer so aus als käme alles weg.


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (5. November 2019)

Schade, waren schöne Sprünge und Anlieger.
Hat viel Herzblut drin gesteckt.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2019)

Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen:
_"Daher ist die Bevölkerung auch zukünftig angehalten den Truppenübungsplatz, alle Waldstrecken innerhalb dieses Raumes und nicht nur die eingezäunten Bereiche, nicht zu betreten", heißt es. Das Musberger Sträßle bleibt während der Übung weiterhin für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich._
https://www.krzbb.de/krz_154_111786728-13-_Zweiwoechige-Grossuebung-der-US-Streitkraefte-in-Boeblingen.html

D.h. auch im nicht-eingezäunten Bereich darf das Übungsgelände nur auf dem Mußbergersträßle durchquert werden. Gilt auch für Fußgänger. Warum das jahrenlang klein Thema war und jetzt zum Problem wurde, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (6. November 2019)

Möglich. Und/oder die Straßenbaumaßnahmen um die Kaserne rum. Die Trailzufahrt von oben ist mit Flatterband zugehangen. Mit Visitenkärtchen vom VBV. Seis drum . Schade jedenfalls.

SZ


> Zuerst gebaut wird jedoch am Hintereingang der Panzerkaserne. Aus Richtung Schönaich wird ein Linksabbiegestreifen für das Back Gate gebaut. Denn das Tor öffnen die US-Soldaten zuweilen, um das Gedrängel am Haupteingang abzufedern. Diese Kreuzung erhält außerdem eine Ampel, die bei Bedarf angeschaltet wird. Durch die Maßnahme werde der Hintereingang leistungsfähiger...


----------



## ciao heiko (6. November 2019)

Diskussionsrunde am Donnerstag mit Elisabeth Brandau zur 2 Meter Regel.

Unterstützt Elisabeth mit eurer Anwesenheit bei der Diskussionsrunde.

"Beim SZ/BZ-Stammtisch können alle Interessierten am Donnerstag, 7. November, ab 19.30 Uhr im Verlagsgebäude der SZ/BZ in der Böblinger Straße 76 in Sindelfingen mitdiskutieren. Eine Anmeldung ist nicht nötig."









						SZ/BZ-Stammtisch  zur 2-Meter-Regel
					

Mountainbike: Am Donnerstag mit Elisabeth Brandau...




					www.bbheute.de


----------



## coastalwolf (23. November 2019)

Ich bin heute an der Dischinger Burg auf ein Einsatzkommando der Stadt getroffen:

1) Wie kann man das samstags um 11 Uhr machen?
2) Wieso schickt die Stadt Jugendliche ohne Arbeitskleidung und -schuhe mit Pickel und Schaufel in den Wald?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2019)

warum weiß ich auch nicht, aber sie macht es jetzt scheinbar alle paar Monate :-/


----------



## flashmatic (23. November 2019)

War gestern vormittag kurz an der Burg und hab mir noch gedacht das es langsam wieder wird dort. Kurzer Spaß offensichtlich.
Steckt da jetzt ein Plan dahinter?
Ich denke Samstag morgens auch deshalb, dass die Chance das es viele Biker *innen mitkriegen Größe größer ist. Sozusagen ein Exempel statuiert und möglichst viele sollen es sehen.
Traurig und peinlich für die Stadt, aber leider ziemlich typisch.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. November 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Ich bin heute an der Dischinger Burg auf ein Einsatzkommando der Stadt getroffen:
> 
> 1) Wie kann man das samstags um 11 Uhr machen?
> 2) Wieso schickt die Stadt Jugendliche ohne Arbeitskleidung und -schuhe mit Pickel und Schaufel in den Wald?



Haben die Jugendlichen vielleicht aus Versehen Sprünge gebaut statt zerstört?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2019)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Haben die Jugendlichen vielleicht aus Versehen Sprünge gebaut statt zerstört?



Nein, tatsächlich werden da scheinbar Jugendliche gegen Jugendliche eingesetzt.


----------



## flashmatic (24. November 2019)

Weiß jemand wer, wie, wo das organisiert (wird)? Auf wessen Mist das gewachsen ist? Wer sind diese Jugendlichen? Naturfreaks? Waldschrate*innen? Kinder vom Förster? Mtb Hasser*innen? Ich frag mich das ernsthaft.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2019)

Nun, da oben ja steht, dass es eine Aktion „der Stadt“ war, würde ich mal beim Stuttgarter Forstamt nachfragen.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (25. November 2019)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wer, wie, wo das organisiert (wird)? Auf wessen Mist das gewachsen ist? Wer sind diese Jugendlichen? Naturfreaks? Waldschrate*innen? Kinder vom Förster? Mtb Hasser*innen? Ich frag mich das ernsthaft.



Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab läuft das unter "begeleiteter gemeinnütziger Arbeit" durch Jugendliche StraftäterInnen vom Seehaus in Leonberg. Hab die Info aber auch nicht aus erster Hand, also keine Garantie, dass das so stimmt.  









						Begleitete gemeinnützige Arbeit - Sozialstunden - Leonberg Altensteig Calw
					

Begleitete gemeinnützige Arbeit. Sozialstunden für Straffällige. Wiedergutmachung in Form von gemeinnütziger Arbeit. Seehaus. Leonberg, Altensteig, Landkreis Calw, Landkreis Böblingen




					seehaus-ev.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (25. November 2019)

bikebabo0711 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab läuft das unter "begeleiteter gemeinnütziger Arbeit" durch Jugendliche StraftäterInnen vom Seehaus in Leonberg. Hab die Info aber auch nicht aus erster Hand, also keine Garantie, dass das so stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich. Ich wollte den Verdacht in Richtung Seehaus oder vergleichbarer Einrichtungen hier nicht äußern. Aber nach meinem Gespräch mit den beiden Jugendlichen hatte ich spontan bereits in diese Richtung gedacht. Die standen da im Wald und waren von Ihrer Arbeit alles andere als überzeugt. Man spürte förmlich, dass sie diesen Job nur bedingt freiwillig machen und sich nicht darauf beworben haben.
Umso verantwortungsloser sie mit Freizeitklamotten in den Wald zu schicken. Eigentlich müsste man beim zuständigen Amt eine Stellungnahme einfordern.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2019)

Wenn das stimmen sollte, könnte man das zuständige Amt (und das Seehaus) auch gleich noch fragen, ob sie davon überzeugt sind, dass diese Art von destruktiver und offensichtlich sinnloser Tätigkeit tatsächlich gut geeignet ist, um die Wiedereingliederung in die Gesellschaft zu fördern.


----------



## coastalwolf (26. November 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen sollte, könnte man das zuständige Amt (und das Seehaus) auch gleich noch fragen, ob sie davon überzeugt sind, dass diese Art von destruktiver und offensichtlich sinnloser Tätigkeit tatsächlich gut geeignet ist, um die Wiedereingliederung in die Gesellschaft zu fördern.



Gesagt getan. Meine Mail von heute an [email protected] & [email protected]

Betreff: Städtische Mitarbeiter im Wald ohne Arbeitskleidung

Sehr geehrter Herr Schirner,

ich verfolge schon länger die Aktivitäten im Stuttgarter Wald im Zusammenhang mit den Mountain Bike Trails. U.a. ist mir dieser Artikel vom Juli 2019 in Erinnerung geblieben.



			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.wildwuchs-in-stuttgarts-waeldern-mountainbiker-sollen-auf-legale-strecken-zurueck.86db2e31-191b-43da-ba69-6f9d2fcd40f4.html
		


Am letzten Samstag (23.11.2019) sind mir um 11 Uhr im Waldgebiet Dischinger Burg zwei Jugendliche mit Schaufel und Pickel in vollkommen unpassender Kleidung aufgefallen (u.a. Trainingshose und Turnschuhe). Ich bin mit den beiden Herren ins Gespräch gekommen und sie haben mir erzählt, dass die Stadt Stuttgart sie angewiesen hat die MTB-Strecken an der Dischinger Burg zurückzubauen. Gegen 13 Uhr habe ich die beiden Herren im Bereich Oberer Kirchhaldenweg/Forsthaus Botnang nochmals gesehen.

Als verantwortlicher Leiter des Garten-, Friedhofs- und Forstamts würde ich Sie um eine Stellungnahme bitten. Wie kommt die Stadt Stuttgart dazu zwei Arbeitskräfte ohne passende Arbeitskleidung (Sicherheitsschuhe etc.) am Samstag in den Wald zu schicken? 

Vielleicht können Sie auch noch die Frage beantworten, ob die ganze Aktion im Zusammenhang mit dem Seehaus bzw. vergleichbaren Einrichtungen steht.









						Begleitete gemeinnützige Arbeit - Sozialstunden - Leonberg Altensteig Calw
					

Begleitete gemeinnützige Arbeit. Sozialstunden für Straffällige. Wiedergutmachung in Form von gemeinnütziger Arbeit. Seehaus. Leonberg, Altensteig, Landkreis Calw, Landkreis Böblingen




					seehaus-ev.de
				




Vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung bis Ende der Woche. Sollte ich keine zeitnahe Rückmeldung erhalten, werde ich aufgrund meiner arbeitsrechtlichen Bedenken weitere Schritte in Erwägung ziehen. Nicht auszudenken was passiert, wenn einer der Jugendlichen mit dem Pickel seinen Turnschuh trifft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## huzzel (27. November 2019)

https://fragdenstaat.de/
?

wäre noch eine anderer Weg, um an Infos zu kommen


----------



## coastalwolf (29. November 2019)

Ich habe tatsächlich ein Stellungnahme bekommen. Die Stadt hat die "Abbau-Tätigkeiten" bei einem externen Dienstleister beauftragt. Mir wurde bestätigt, dass Schutzausrüstung selbstverständlich zu tragen ist. Im ersten Schritt sei dafür der Arbeitgeber, sprich Dienstleister, verantwortlich. Aber selbstverständlich werde man meinen Hinweisen nachgehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2019)

Interessant... und danke, dass Du nachgefragt hast!

Haben die auch geschrieben, wozu diese Abbau-Tätigkeiten dienen sollen?


----------



## coastalwolf (30. November 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Interessant... und danke, dass Du nachgefragt hast!
> 
> Haben die auch geschrieben, wozu diese Abbau-Tätigkeiten dienen sollen?



Nein. Dazu haben sie nichts geschrieben.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (1. Dezember 2019)

Heute auf einem der Heslacher Trails:




Da wurde vor einem Baustamm einfach ein Loch gegraben, dass der Drop nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Das ist nicht nur gefährlich sondern grenzt meiner Meinung nach schon an Fallen stellen. Zudem wurden einige Kurven so heftig aufgelockert, dass es quasi nur noch riesige Matschlöcher sind, zumal das eigentlich ein offizieller Weg ist der auch von FußgängerInnen genutzt wird.

Einfach nur zum kotzen was da aktuell abgeht.


----------



## flashmatic (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich sehe sowas z.Zt. öfters, fahre meistens im Westen, Botnang, Büsnau etc. Zum kotzen.
Im Frühjahr hab ich mich in einem Loch, das meiner Meinung nach gebuddelt war und perfekt mit Laub verdeckt war, ziemlich heftig abgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benedikt_Herre (2. Dezember 2019)

Grundsätzlich ist zu den Abrissaktionen folgendes zu sagen:
Das Amt für Sport und Bewegung der Stadt Stuttgart will eine Dauergenehmigung für die Downhillstrecke "Woodpecker" erreichen. 
Eine Bedingung für die Dauergenehmigung ist, dass der MTB-Traffic in der Fläche zurück geht, so wie es damals bei der Einrichtung vom Woodpecker dem Amt für Umweltschutz der Stadt Stuttgart versprochen wurde. Das Amt für Umweltschutz ist die maßgebliche Behörde für die Genehmigung. Das Amt für Umweltschutz hat nun das Garten-, Friedhofs- und Forstamt um Amtshilfe gebeten. Das Forstamt ist aufgrund diese Amtshilfeersuchens jetzt ca. alle drei Monate am Trails abreißen. Dabei werden die Trails nicht komplett unfahrbar gemacht, sondern es werden lediglich Einbauten wie Anlieger, Sprünge, etc. abgerissen. In der Hoffnung, das die Trails dadurch unattraktiv zum fahren werden, und mehr Biker auf dem Woodpecker unterwegs sind.
Man könnte auch sagen, es werden hier die Tourenbiker und Endurofahrer gegen die Downhiller ausgespielt und umgekehrt. Das Dilemma lässt sich nicht so leicht auflösen, da es auch einen gewissen politischen Druck gibt der Downhillstrecke endlich eine Dauergenehmigung zu verschafften.
Alles in allem ist die Situation rational betrachtet von einer gewissen Albernheit geprägt, weil sich die Ämter gerade gegenseitig blockieren bzw. vor sich her treiben. Ich versuche gerade als Leiter der MTB-Gruppe in der DAV Sektion Schwaben und als Mitglied des Waldbeirates der Stadt Stuttgart einen Gesprächstermin zu organisieren an dem alle drei Ämter teilnehmen, in der Hoffnung so eine Lösung herbeizuführen oder einer solchen zumindest näher zu kommen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Dezember 2019)

Benedikt_Herre schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist die Situation rational betrachtet von einer gewissen Albernheit geprägt,


Sorry, aber das trifft auf das gesamte Land mit seiner 2-Meter-Regel und Teile seiner Bevölkerung, die sich überall auf der Welt auf diese berufen, zu.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Dezember 2019)

Wollte am Sonntag mal wieder die Panzertrails befahren. Da waren jetzt aber Schilder, die das Betreten verbieten, zumindestens am Eingeng des Trails bei der Kaserne. Gut, teilweise wurden Bäume gefällt - die aber auch schon wieder überfahrbar gemacht wurden. 

weiß Hier jemand was genaueres? Temporär gesperrt wegen einer Übung oder dauerhaft?


----------



## Sprudler (3. Dezember 2019)

Die Übung ist rum. Da wurde zwar auch temporär gesperrt mit Aufstellern, Posten und Presseaufruf, das war aber im Nov. Im Anschluss wurde der "Park" gecleant und mit Flatterband gesperrt. Ebenso die Trailzufahrt mit Karte der Staatlichen Vermögens- und Hochbauverwaltung dran. Die Nummer hängt vermutlich eher mit der Verkehrsplanung zusammen. (da kommt ne Abbiegespur, Ampel, Radweg)

Das Betreten des Geländes ist ja schon "immer" verboten, aber ungehindert möglich. Aktuell sind grad Forstarbeiten im Mittelteil ca. beim Downhill. Da waren recht viele Bäume markiert. Muss umfahren werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2019)

@RomainK 
Ganz so klar ist mir das leider auch nicht, aber der Artikel unten und meine persönliche Begegnung mit (sehr freundlichen) Rangern vor Ort deuten daraufhin, dass sie den Rucksack-Trail nicht nur für die Übung neulich, sondern dauerhaft für die Öffentlichkeit „sperren“ wollen. Ob und wie das gelingt - keine Ahnung. 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen:
> _"Daher ist die Bevölkerung auch zukünftig angehalten den Truppenübungsplatz, alle Waldstrecken innerhalb dieses Raumes und nicht nur die eingezäunten Bereiche, nicht zu betreten", heißt es. Das Musberger Sträßle bleibt während der Übung weiterhin für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich._
> https://www.krzbb.de/krz_154_111786728-13-_Zweiwoechige-Grossuebung-der-US-Streitkraefte-in-Boeblingen.html
> 
> D.h. auch im nicht-eingezäunten Bereich darf das Übungsgelände nur auf dem Mußbergersträßle durchquert werden. Gilt auch für Fußgänger. Warum das jahrenlang klein Thema war und jetzt zum Problem wurde, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Dezember 2019)

Komisch. Am Trailstart war ein Schild (da wo der kleine Park war). Weiter hinten, wenn man vom Football Feld herkommt (also an den Hunden vorbei). Da war nichts.
Bei den gefällten Bäumen wurden schon „Umfahrungen eingerichtet. 
An den Feldwegen stehen jetzt teils auch Schilder.
Bin einigen Wanderern und Joggern begegnet. Die wußten auch nichts genaues.

Wenn man die Strecke sperren würde, wäre das schon sehr schade. Wobei, wie will man das machein, da müßte ja alles eingezäunt werden.
Aber klar - Militärisches Sperrgebiet.

Leider findet man auf der Panzerhomepage keine Telefonnummer für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
ich probiere mal die Range Control. Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (3. Dezember 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Leider findet man auf der Panzerhomepage keine Telefonnummer für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> ich probiere mal die Range Control. Bin gespannt


Einfach machen.
Also trails bauen bzw erfahren. Dann kommen die eh von selbst ;-).
Bzw nach 3 Monaten kommt der Abrißtrupp.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Dezember 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Einfach machen.
> Also trails bauen bzw erfahren. Dann kommen die eh von selbst ;-).
> Bzw nach 3 Monaten kommt der Abrißtrupp.



Junge -das ist Militärisches Übungsgelände der US-Army. Wenn das gesperrt ist, dann macht es vielleicht Sinn, dies zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Junge -das ist Militärisches Übungsgelände der US-Army. Wenn das gesperrt ist, dann macht es vielleicht Sinn, dies zu akzeptieren.


...warum?

Weil es Militär ist? Amerikaner?

Militärisches Übungsgelände ist normalerweise eingezäunt und somit nicht zugänglich.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt dort einen kleineren eingezäunten und einen größeren nicht eingezäunten Bereich. Beides zu Übungszwecken überlassen drumrum. 

Warum man sich dort - mal ganz unabhängig vom Thema Radfahren - plötzlich nur noch auf einem Weg durchbewegen darf, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.

War bisher auch kein Problem und kein Thema.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich war heute mit ein paar Jungs aus den Kelly Baracke unterwegs.
Es ist wohl so, daß die Wege nicht wegen Radfahren usw. gesperrt sind. Sondern aus Sicherheitsgründen für die Kaserne und militärischen Anlagen. Es gibt ja Sportanlagen, Kindergarten und natürlich die Shooting Ranges. Dort sollen sich in Zukunft keine Zivilisten mehr aufhalten.
Ist kein offenes Gelände und somit schlecht zu überwachen  - Stichwort: Anschläge.
Wie lange die Situation andauert weiß man nicht. Aktuell wird noch freundlich reagiert, da wird aber später härter durchgegriffen.
Und ja, an die Schlaumeier. Das ist Militärgelände, ob eingezäunt oder nicht. Lest mal die Schilder genau durch.
Das kann auch gefährlich werden, da verstehen die dann keinen Spaß. Besonders bei Dämmerung sollte man da auf keinen Fall mehr unterwegs sein. Und nein, militärisches Übungsgelände muß nicht zwangsläufig eingezäunt sein. Das sind dort die Shooting Ranges, auch nur zum Teil komplett umzäunt, und andere Anlagen wo scharf geschossen wird.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Dezember 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...warum?
> 
> Weil es Militär ist? Amerikaner?
> 
> Militärisches Übungsgelände ist normalerweise eingezäunt und somit nicht zugänglich.



ganz einfach. Das Gelände wurde den Amerikanischen Streitkräften zur Verfügung gestellt. Terrorgefahr und damit einhergehend die Gefahr von Anschlägen steigt. Hier will man sich wohl schützen. Und um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen. Wenn Du Spaß haben willst, machst einfach mal einen Nightride dort..... Vielleicht darfst Du dann deinen Standpunkt direkt mit den Leuten vor Ort ausdiskutieren. Die - Achtung weniger Lustig - mit scharfen Waffen ausrücken.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Dezember 2019)

Wie war das noch einmal mit der Souveränität der Bundesrepublik?

Und nein, ich werde nicht mit einer nächtlichen Befahrung provozieren. Und subjektives Empfinden zur Terrorgefahr werde ich auch nicht ausdiskutieren. Aber ich darf mich wundern über die Begründung.

Nicht eingezäunte, ungesicherte Schießbahnen kann ich mir dann aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (4. Dezember 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie war das noch einmal mit der Souveränität der Bundesrepublik?
> 
> Und nein, ich werde nicht mit einer nächtlichen Befahrung provozieren. Und subjektives Empfinden zur Terrorgefahr werde ich auch nicht ausdiskutieren. Aber ich darf mich wundern über die Begründung.
> 
> Nicht eingezäunte, ungesicherte Schießbahnen kann ich mir dann aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


Eine Trainings Anlage ist tatsächlich auf einer Seite offen. Wird aber nur für „Trockenübungen“ genutzt.
Und um die die geht es primär auch nicht.
Es geht um den Schutz der Anlagen.
Aber wie auch immer - außer dem Schnellradweg, Mussberger Sträßle wie hier nichts mehr gehen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (4. Dezember 2019)

So, Rückmeldung bekommen:

—————————————————
Dear Sir, Madam,

i loved to bike on the Ruck March Trail nearby the Panzer.
As many other bikers too. It’s a great trail, and I was thankful that civilian was allowed to use this trail.

Last week, I noticed that signs were now being set up to ban entry.

Is this now permanent or was it just in the course of an exercise?

I would be very happy about a reply.

Thanks and best regards
——————————————————-

I'm sorry to inform you that this will be permanent. The U.S. Army will continue to inform the public.  The public is urged to stay out of the training area and understand the Federal Land Owner provided the local training area to the U.S. Forces exclusively for military training.

Auszug aus der Pressemitteilung:

"Weiter ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Standortübungsplatz den US-Streitkräften von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zur ausschließlichen Nutzung für militärische Zwecke zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Daher ist die Bevölkerung auch zukünftig angehalten den Standortübungsplatz nicht zu betreten. Dies gilt insbesondere für Spaziergänger, Ausflügler, Fahrradfahrer und Mountainbiker. Dies beinhaltet alle Waldstrecken innerhalb des Standortübungsplatzes und nicht nur die eingezäunten Bereiche.  Das Musberger Sträßle bleibt weiterhin für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich. "

Thank you,

v/r
Angelika Aguilar
Public Affairs Specialist
United States Army Garrison Stuttgart
Public Affairs Office/Pressestelle
Media Relations/Community Relations


----------



## PanKas (4. Dezember 2019)

Ja das war abzusehen.
Schade, speziell für die Leute in und um Böblingen\Sindelfingen die nur einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (4. Dezember 2019)

PanKas schrieb:


> Ja das war abzusehen.
> Schade, speziell für die Leute in und um Böblingen\Sindelfingen die nur einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg haben.


War es das? Die Army hat doch dort selbst XC Rennen veranstaltet, zumindest war dort mal was ausgeschildert.


----------



## PanKas (4. Dezember 2019)

Naja, nachdem vor einiger Zeit die ersten Berichte in den lokalen Blättern aufgetaucht sind, denke ich schon (ok, zumindest ICH hatte diesen Gedanken ).


----------



## Deleted 326763 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ja sehr schade, war ja bisher so ne Art Schutzraum für Biker vor der unsäglichen 2m Regel.

Das Betretungsverbot gilt übrigens auch für die Leute aus den Kasernen, also in der Freizeit. Die bekommen richt9g Ärger, wenn sie erwischt werden....


----------



## Sprudler (4. Dezember 2019)

War aber auch manchmal arg viel los am Startplatz. Mit und ohne Auto. Auffälliger gehts kaum. Dann noch das wiederkehrende Nagelfallendrama und der regelmäßige Besuch der MXer. Irgendwann schlägts Wellen. Trotzdem, wo ist jetzt der Unterschied? War illegal, bleibt illegal. Evtl. wirds zurechtgeforstet, aber ne Mauer wird da nicht kommen.


----------



## flashmatic (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich war da früher (in den späten 80 ern) ab und zu mit der Enduro. Also Motorrad. Auch da gabs schon manchmal Ärger, hat sich aber meistens wieder gelegt. Hoffen wir daß es sich dieses mal auch wieder beruhigt und das Gelände irgendwann wieder befahrbar ist. Ohne Lebensgefahr.


----------



## gigawatt (4. Dezember 2019)

Die Jungs von Hpaf Baller$ fragen morgen intern in der Kaserne nach. Die Vermutung ist aktuell, dass es sich bei der Sperrung nur um den ersten kleinen Teil handelt und nicht um den hinteren großen Teil des Trails.


----------



## coastalwolf (5. Dezember 2019)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Hpaf Baller$ fragen morgen intern in der Kaserne nach. Die Vermutung ist aktuell, dass es sich bei der Sperrung nur um den ersten kleinen Teil handelt und nicht um den hinteren großen Teil des Trails.



Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden. Es wäre wirklich sehr schade um den Trail.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (5. Dezember 2019)

Laut den Jungs von den Kelly Baracks - und den Schildern vor Ort zufolge - sind alle Streckenteile betroffen. 
Oben bei der Kaserne/Sportplätze. Die Rauf/Runter-Strecke, Flowtrail und auch die Abschnitte weiter hinten im Tal


----------



## Ydrah (5. Dezember 2019)

die Folge werden noch mehr illegale Trails sein. Das ist so wie wenn du im Garten versuchst durch blasen eine Pusteblume zu beseitigen. Ich kann es ökologisch leider nicht vertreten ständig mit dem Auto zu legalen Trails zu fahren. Finanziell ist es zudem sicher günstiger ab und zu mal ein Ticket zu kassieren, falls es so weit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (5. Dezember 2019)

Ydrah schrieb:


> die Folge werden noch mehr illegale Trails sein. Das ist so wie wenn du im Garten versuchst durch blasen eine Pusteblume zu beseitigen. Ich kann es ökologisch leider nicht vertreten ständig mit dem Auto zu legalen Trails zu fahren. Finanziell ist es zudem sicher günstiger ab und zu mal ein Ticket zu kassieren, falls es so weit kommt.


Nur bei den Amis würde ich aufpassen. Vor allem wenn es sich um Militärgelände handelt.
Die schießen oft schneller als sie nachfragen...  
(Ich weiß, amerikansiches Klischee)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Dezember 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie war das noch einmal mit der Souveränität der Bundesrepublik? ...


Weißt du das immer noch nicht?


----------



## gigawatt (6. Dezember 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden. Es wäre wirklich sehr schade um den Trail.



Ok also es ist nur der erste Teil mit den Sprüngen bearbeitet worden und der zweite lange Teil steht und wird auch nicht bearbeitet werden, weil die den für Übungen (Rucksack)  brauchen. Die Schilder stehen und bleiben auch. Es gibt keine Aussage dazu, wie das was auf den Schildern steht, durchgesetzt wird. 

Meine Meinung: Ich glaube dass das heißer aussieht, als es gegessen wird. Solange die das nicht absperren, oder jemand Fotos macht und Strafzettel verteilt ist alles gut. Dass irgendjemand dort mit schärferen Maßnahmen oder gar Gewalt auch nur droht halte ich aufgrund des dann folgenden öffentlichen Echos für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Also - lasst uns weiter entspannt und aufmerksam den Trail fahren und freundlich Platz machen, wenn uns jemand auffordert das Gelände zu verlassen.


----------



## write-only (6. Dezember 2019)

Statt Strafzöllen auf Daimler & Co gibts jetzt halt Sanktionen die die Stuttgarter wirklich treffen.


----------



## Madmarde (6. Dezember 2019)

The lightning is to hit them while shitting


----------



## McFox (24. Februar 2020)

der Fasanentrail ist auch hinüber. Hier gabs aber auch einige Sturmschäden. Ich hoffe mal, dass nach deren kompletter Beseitigung wieder was aufgebaut werden kann. An dieser Stelle gabs wohl bis dahin ein geregeltes Miteinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247804 (25. Februar 2020)

Was hat denn bitte schön die Angebliche Souveränität der BR Deutschland mit der Sperrung eines Grundstückes zu tun? Lasst doch bloß mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die Liegenschaft ist der US Army zur Nutzung überlassen. Seht es wie ein Grundstück im Privatbesitz. Da darf auch nicht jeder rauf gegen den Willen des Eigentümers.
Nebenbei gesagt StOÜbPl der Bundeswehr darf auch nicht jeder Betreten wie er will. Der Übungsbetrieb birgt halt auch ein paar Gefahren........


----------



## GG71 (25. Februar 2020)

davice schrieb:


> ein paar Gefahren...


Besonders seit dem bei Amis die Landminen wieder in sind.


----------



## bashhard (9. April 2020)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Gesagt getan. Meine Mail von heute an [email protected] & [email protected]
> 
> Betreff: Städtische Mitarbeiter im Wald ohne Arbeitskleidung
> 
> ...


Habe den Thread erst jetzt gefunden, daher jetzt erst Ergänzungen zu dem Thema:

Ja, es ist das Seehaus Leonberg, das dort beauftragt wird. Die stehen oft mit ihrem VW Touran mit "Seehaus Leonberg" Aufschrift an den Trails, die sie abreißen. Habe die schon an mehreren Trails angetroffen und auch schon das Gespräch gesucht. Einer der Betreuer meinte beim zweiten Antreffen, bei dem ich ihm die Frustration der Biker über den Abriss erklärte, dass er es auch für unnötig hält, sie aber eben diesen Auftrag bekommen. Sie könnten da nix machen, man solle sich an die Stadt wenden.
Auf die Frage, worin denn die gemeinnützige Aktivität beim Abriss besteht, kamen nur Verweise auf die Stadt. Dass Sport und damit diese Trails für Jugendliche wichtig sind, gerade auch damit sie nicht nur auf der Straße rumhängen und im Seehaus landen, hat er zwar verstanden, wollte aber nicht länger reden.
Die Jugendlichen tun einem Leid. Die schlagen teilweise ohne Verstand mit Vorschlaghämmern auf Erdhügel ein (wirklich so gesehen), mit quasi keinem Effekt. Daher kommt dann auch die große Zahl an Arbeitsstunden, die von der Stadt für den Abriss an der Burg verbucht wurde.

Hoffen wir, dass mit dem Verein jetzt etwas passieren wird.


----------



## WaldfreundX (19. April 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Eine effektive Strategie ist es, für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen.
> Dazu muss man sich organisieren und es kostet einiges an Arbeit, dafür hat man Abwechslungsreiche Trails und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommen Forst und Jäger automatisch auf die MTBler zu.
> Dann kann man VIELLEICHT auch einen sinnvollen Kompromiss finden und muss sich nicht einfach nur abspeisen lassen.
> Ist zwar schade, aber scheint fast der einzige Weg zu sein, Veränderung herbeizuführen.
> ...



Für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen ist gewiss der falsche Weg. Erstmal sollte man sich im Klarten sein, daß nicht genehmigte bauliche Maßnahmen, das sind auch, daß Anlegen von extra geschaffenen Wegen, das Bauen von Rampen etc. gegen die entsprechenden Forstgesetze verstoßen, zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da nicht genehmigt, darstellen, das ist eben mal so. Dazu kommt noch die mögliche Gefährdung von Wanderern, und Ruhestörung der Tiere im Wald. Nicht zu unterschätzen sind auch die Errosionsschäden, bei entsprechend starker Frequentierung des Trails.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. April 2020)

WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen ist gewiss der falsche Weg. Erstmal sollte man sich im Klarten sein, daß nicht genehmigte bauliche Maßnahmen, das sind auch, daß Anlegen von extra geschaffenen Wegen, das Bauen von Rampen etc. gegen die entsprechenden Forstgesetze verstoßen, zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da nicht genehmigt, darstellen, das ist eben mal so. Dazu kommt noch die mögliche Gefährdung von Wanderern, und Ruhestörung der Tiere im Wald. Nicht zu unterschätzen sind auch die Errosionsschäden, bei entsprechend starker Frequentierung des Trails.


Wie oft willst Du Deinen Text noch loswerden? Nicht sehr glaubhaft, sich dafür extra anzumelden...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. April 2020)

WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen ist gewiss der falsche Weg. Erstmal sollte man sich im Klarten sein, daß nicht genehmigte bauliche Maßnahmen, das sind auch, daß Anlegen von extra geschaffenen Wegen, das Bauen von Rampen etc. gegen die entsprechenden Forstgesetze verstoßen, zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da nicht genehmigt, darstellen, das ist eben mal so. Dazu kommt noch die mögliche Gefährdung von Wanderern, und Ruhestörung der Tiere im Wald. Nicht zu unterschätzen sind auch die Errosionsschäden, bei entsprechend starker Frequentierung des Trails.





Wendo schrieb:


> Du bist n Depp. Sonst nix.


----------



## Epic-Treter (19. April 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Eine effektive Strategie ist es, für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei neue anzulegen.
> Dazu muss man sich organisieren und es kostet einiges an Arbeit, dafür hat man Abwechslungsreiche Trails und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommen Forst und Jäger automatisch auf die MTBler zu.
> Dann kann man VIELLEICHT auch einen sinnvollen Kompromiss finden und muss sich nicht einfach nur abspeisen lassen.
> Ist zwar schade, aber scheint fast der einzige Weg zu sein, Veränderung herbeizuführen.
> ...



Klar kommen die auf Dich zu, im Zweifelsfall mit Schadenersatzklagen


----------



## WaldfreundX (20. April 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


>




Ne ist schon klar, weil das was ich schreibe nicht gefällt. Es ist nun mal fakt, daß man in Wäldern nicht machen kann was man wozu man gerade Lust hat, nur um "den Kick" zu haben. Diesem Kick liegt viel Egoismus zugrunde. Radfahren ist druchaus gesund für den menschlichen Körper, für die Natur, die Fauma und Flora nicht immer, auch nicht für die Menschne welche sich als Fußgänger durch den Wald bewegen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. April 2020)

WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Ne ist schon klar, weil das was ich schreibe nicht gefällt. Es ist nun mal fakt, daß man in Wäldern nicht machen kann was man wozu man gerade Lust hat, nur um "den Kick" zu haben. Diesem Kick liegt viel Egoismus zugrunde. Radfahren ist druchaus gesund für den menschlichen Körper, für die Natur, die Fauma und Flora nicht immer, auch nicht für die Menschne welche sich als Fußgänger durch den Wald bewegen


Aha.
Und die Deutungshoheit darüber, was erlaubt, gesund und gefährlich ist hast du .
Und das, ohne je von den Landeswaldgesetzen oder sonstigen Rechtsnormen auch nur gehört zu haben .


----------



## WaldfreundX (20. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du Deinen Text noch loswerden? Nicht sehr glaubhaft, sich dafür extra anzumelden...



Ich werde meinen Text deshalb los, weil es offensichtlich notwendig ist, daß auch sportbegeisterte Bürger mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen, und auch über die Porblematik ihres Handelns nachdenken. In etlichenRegionen ist das Anlegen nicht genehmigter Trails ein echtes Problem geworden. Es muß och nicht erst so weit kommen, daß die se Sache juristische Konsequenzen hat. Zumal es ganz offizielle MTB-Trails gibt, wogegen eben der illegale Bau von Trails Widerstand in etlichen Berteichen erzuegt und das muß nicht sein, meine ich jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. April 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Aha.


Was machst du, außerhalb des KTWR  ?
Hier herrschen andere bzw überhaupt, Regeln.
Also, etwas konkstruktives Beizutragen wäre mal zur Abwechslung recht nett, hilfreich, sinnvoll...



> Und die Deutungshoheit darüber, was erlaubt, gesund und gefährlich ist hast du .


Nein.
Auch du nicht.
Sondern, der Gesetzgeber.
Gesetze, Verordnungen, Richtlinien, und all dies, auf Basis der Rechtstaatlichkeit.

Und, daher hat WaldfreundX auch Recht:


WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Erstmal sollte man sich im Klarten sein, daß nicht genehmigte bauliche Maßnahmen, das sind auch, daß Anlegen von extra geschaffenen Wegen, das Bauen von Rampen etc. gegen die entsprechenden Forstgesetze verstoßen, zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da nicht genehmigt, darstellen, das ist eben mal so.
> [...]
> Es ist nun mal fakt, daß man in Wäldern nicht machen kann was man wozu man gerade Lust hat


Nichts desto trotz kann ich diejenigen verstehen, die auf Grund des mangelnden Angebots oder der Uneinsichtigkeit (das Bedarf vorhanden ist) der Politik(er) bzw Behörden, trotzdem etwas in die Landschaft bzw den Wald zimmern oder bauen.

Je nachdem wie "gewagt" diese Konstrukte sind. Ein paar werden den Kohl wohl auch nicht fett machen; sprich, dass Fass zum Überlaufen zu bringen. Je mehr und je höher bzw gefährlicher...



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Klar kommen die auf Dich zu, im Zweifelsfall mit Schadenersatzklagen


Also, so schnell schießen die Preußen nicht.
Wenn ich als völlig Ahnungsloser eine Strecke befahre bzw nicht hinsehe, was hinter der nächsten Kurve, Baumstamm oder (Mini-)Sprungschanze (!) kommt, dann trifft mich schon mal eine Mitschuld.

Mimimi: die haben einen Erdwall gebaut und ich bin nicht drüber gekommen, wo doch sonst jede Ameise darüber kommt. Frechheit. Klage. Mimimi .


----------



## Epic-Treter (20. April 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Also, so schnell schießen die Preußen nicht.
> Wenn ich als völlig Ahnungsloser eine Strecke befahre bzw nicht hinsehe, was hinter der nächsten Kurve, Baumstamm oder (Mini-)Sprungschanze (!) kommt, dann trifft mich schon mal eine Mitschuld.
> 
> Mimimi: die haben einen Erdwall gebaut und ich bin nicht drüber gekommen, wo doch sonst jede Ameise darüber kommt. Frechheit. Klage. Mimimi .



Irgendwie hast Du mich nicht richtig verstanden. Ich meinte, dass die Waldbesitzer Schadenersatz haben wollen.


----------



## write-only (20. April 2020)

Wäre auf jeden Fall mal ein interessantes Verfahren wenn sie nachweisen müssten was für einen Schaden ein 50cm breiter Weg in ihrem Wald anrichtet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wäre auf jeden Fall mal ein interessantes Verfahren wenn sie nachweisen müssten was für einen Schaden ein 50cm breiter Weg in ihrem Wald anrichtet.


Und wer genau den Schaden angerichtet hat!


----------



## bashhard (21. April 2020)

WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Zumal es ganz offizielle MTB-Trails gibt,


Hahaha offizielle MTB-Trails in Stuttgart? In welchem Stuttgart lebst du?
Hier gibt es einen einzigen, sehr schlechten, offiziellen MTB-Trail.


----------



## stengele (21. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hahaha offizielle MTB-Trails in Stuttgart? In welchem Stuttgart lebst du?
> Hier gibt es einen einzigen, sehr schlechten, offiziellen MTB-Trail.


Und ich vermute mal, dass der wegen Corona gerade zu ist. ?


----------



## Yeti666 (21. April 2020)

WaldfreundX schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Text deshalb los, weil es offensichtlich notwendig ist, daß auch sportbegeisterte Bürger mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen, und auch über die Porblematik ihres Handelns nachdenken. In etlichenRegionen ist das Anlegen nicht genehmigter Trails ein echtes Problem geworden. Es muß och nicht erst so weit kommen, daß die se Sache juristische Konsequenzen hat. Zumal es ganz offizielle MTB-Trails gibt, wogegen eben der illegale Bau von Trails Widerstand in etlichen Berteichen erzuegt und das muß nicht sein, meine ich jedenfalls.


So, so es gibt offizielle MTB-Trail! Wie viele gibt es denn und wo sind diese Trails zu finden? Bist du aus Stuggi-Benz-Town oder möchtest du nur rumlabern?


----------



## ciao heiko (21. April 2020)

Vorsicht, in Stuttgart wird kontrolliert!

Nach meinen Informationen werden von den kontrollierten Fahrern die Personalien aufgenommen. Das Forstamt wird dann später entscheiden, ob es ein Bußgeldverfahren einleitet.
Es ist wichtig bei einer Kontrolle sich richtig zu verhalten. Oft ist es besser nur die Personalien anzugeben und keine unüberlegten Aussagen zum Sachverhalt zu machen, die einem später zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden können.


----------



## McBaren (21. April 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Vorsicht, in Stuttgart wird kontrolliert!


Haben die wirklich nichts besseres zu tun? Manchmal wundert man sich schon, mit was Steuergelder und die Ressourcen der Polizei verschwendet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2020)

"Strafanzeige"!? Wegen was?
Dachte bisher immer, das Befahren verbotener Wege ist eine OWI...

Btw. ist es so oder so immer richtig, sich als Beschuldigter NICHT zur Sache zu äußern.
Angabe von Vor-, Familien- oder Geburtsnamen, den Ort oder Tag seiner Geburt, seinen Familienstand, seinen Beruf, seinen Wohnort, seine Wohnung oder seine Staatsangehörigkeit reicht völlig um dem Gesetz folge zu leisten.
Keine Antwort geben auf woher, wohin, was ist im Rucksack, woher haben Sie Ihr Fahrrad oder sonst irgendwas!

Hilft übrigens auch bei Polizeikontrollen.


----------



## ufp (22. April 2020)

Müßt ihr dort auch unbedingt fahren?
Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt  .


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Vorsicht, in Stuttgart wird kontrolliert!
> 
> Nach meinen Informationen werden von den kontrollierten Fahrern die Personalien aufgenommen. Das Forstamt wird dann später entscheiden, ob es ein Bußgeldverfahren einleitet.
> Es ist wichtig bei einer Kontrolle sich richtig zu verhalten. Oft ist es besser nur die Personalien anzugeben und keine unüberlegten Aussagen zum Sachverhalt zu machen, die einem später zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden können.


Naja, wer auf dem gesperrten Woodpecker fährt ist selber schuld. Warum sollen da für Mountainbiker andere Regeln gelten wie für alle anderen?


----------



## GG71 (22. April 2020)

Wer fur aufm Woodpecker? 
Es ist zur Zeit überall sehr viel los, zehnmal mehr als normal, das war abzusehen.


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Wer fur aufm Woodpecker?
> Es ist zur Zeit überall sehr viel los, zehnmal mehr als normal, das war abzusehen.


Fahr mal einfach den Waldweg neben dem Woodpecker hoch, am besten an einem sonnigen Sams- oder Sonntag, da kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen, wieviel Deppen da unterwegs sind. Und der Auslauf ist ja prädestiniert solche Leute unten abzufischen.


----------



## derHector (22. April 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Fahr mal einfach den Waldweg neben dem Woodpecker hoch, am besten an einem sonnigen Sams- oder Sonntag, da kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen, wieviel Deppen da unterwegs sind. Und der Auslauf ist ja prädestiniert solche Leute unten abzufischen.


Das Bild an sich sieht aber eher nach dem Ausgang vom Klabuster aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2020)

Stimmt, steht ja auch so unter dem Bild. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die ab und zu auch an der Dornhalde stehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2020)

Jup, immer gut, hier alles aufzuzählen. Das hilft der Exekutive! 

Wollt ihr nicht auch noch Flugblätter drucken? Incl. GPS-Koordinaten?

Hatten doch schon die Aktionen der DIMB die Hilfssheriffs mit 'Wissen' versorgt und auf den Plan gerufen.

Euch ist aber auch nicht zu helfen.


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jup, immer gut, hier alles aufzuzählen. Das hilft der Exekutive!
> 
> Wollt ihr nicht auch noch Flugblätter drucken? Incl. GPS-Koordinaten?
> 
> ...



Nur mal für dich Besserwisser, der Woodpecker ist ein offizieller Trail, der mit Fördermitteln der Stadt Stuttgart angelegt wurde und als öffentliche Sportanlage gilt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Nur mal für dich Besserwisser, der Woodpecker ist ein offizieller Trail, der mit Fördermitteln der Stadt Stuttgart angelegt wurde und als öffentliche Sportanlage gilt.


Wieso kommt dann ein Post nach dem der gesperrt sein soll?

Edit: ist gesperrt! https://www.stuttgart.de/downhill


----------



## derHector (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wieso kommt dann ein Post nach dem der gesperrt sein soll?


Wegen COVID natürlich... und zu deinem vorherigen Post - sie kennen ihn dem Bild nach zu urteilen wohl eh schon.... bitte das nächste Mal kurz nachdenken bevor man Leute angeht


----------



## GG71 (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jup, immer gut, hier alles aufzuzählen. Das hilft der Exekutive!


Du glaubst sie brauchen Forenbeiträge um die Trails zu finden?
Sonst alles klar am Ammersee?


----------



## Yeti666 (22. April 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Du glaubst sie brauchen Forenbeiträge um die Trails zu finden?
> Sonst alles klar am Ammersee?


Ich weiß nicht wen du mit sie meinst aber bei uns ist das schon vorgekommen. Leute haben Trails veröffentlicht/darüber diskutiert, noch dazu die ganzen Strava-Poser und kurze Zeit danach gab es Ärger der mit 100% Sicherheit auf solche Beiträge zurückzuführen war! Da ich beide Seiten kenne und auch schon mit beiden Seiten Auseinandersetzungen hatte bin ich mir da auch 100% sicher.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2020)

derHector schrieb:


> Wegen COVID natürlich...


Natürlich! Da haben wir's in Bayern besser: wir dürfen (und lt. Söder: sollen auch!) unseren Sport machen.


----------



## Horstelix (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Natürlich! Da haben wir's in Bayern besser: wir dürfen (und lt. Söder: sollen auch!) unseren Sport machen.


Servus Robert,

Sport machen ja, aber auch net überall. Sport- und Spielplätze sind auch bei uns gesperrt. 
Treibt seltsame Blüten, z.B. sind auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad in FFB sämtliche Stationen am Wegesrand abgesperrt und mit Hinweisschildern versehen. Joggen auf dem Pfad ist ok, aber z.B. Klimmzüge an den da stehenden Geräten nicht


----------



## McBaren (22. April 2020)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Klimmzüge an den da stehenden Geräten nicht


Das macht schon Sinn - weil sonst müsstest die Klimmzugstange nach jeder Benutzung desinfizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Das macht schon Sinn - weil sonst müsstest die Klimmzugstange nach jeder Benutzung desinfizieren.


Könnte man bei dem gesperrten Trail doch auch gut machen: nach jedem Biker desinfizieren.

Vielleicht merkt's der eine oder andere geneigte Mitleser: erschliesst sich mir noch nicht, wieso wg. Corona Trails gesperrt werden,


----------



## Yeti666 (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Könnte man bei dem gesperrten Trail doch auch gut machen: nach jedem Biker desinfizieren.
> 
> Vielleicht merkt's der eine oder andere geneigte Mitleser: erschliesst sich mir noch nicht, wieso wg. Corona Trails gesperrt werden,


Das ist so eine Art von Aktionismus um uns dummes Volk in Sicherheit zu wiegen und uns zu zeigen "Wir schaffen das"!


----------



## McBaren (22. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Vielleicht merkt's der eine oder andere geneigte Mitleser: erschliesst sich mir noch nicht, wieso wg. Corona Trails gesperrt werden,


Trails erschliesst sich mir auch nicht - Klimmzugstangen schon eher - aber es wird sehr OT gerade


----------



## dopero (22. April 2020)

Die meisten angelegten Trails sind als Sportstätten eingestuft (angeblich aus Haftungsgründen).
Und Sportstätten sind im Moment halt geschlossen bzw. gesperrt.


----------



## GG71 (22. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wen du mit sie meinst


Siehe mein Zitat: Die vom Vorredner angesprochene "Exekutive".
Die Polizei ist auf unsere Beiträge hier sicher nicht angewiesen und die machen das auch bestimmt nur, weil jemand sie per Anzeige o.Ä. dazu gezwungen hat und nicht weil es ihnen langweilig ist (siehe Beiträge noch weiter vorne).


----------



## StephanLG (23. April 2020)

Es ist wirklich schlimm was zur Zeit im Wald abgeht!!! Diese komplett verblödeten Menschenmassen ......
Ich rechne ernsthaft mit einem kommenden Betretungsverbot der Wälder...... Warum? 
"Der ganze Müll den ich fallenlasse verrottet bestimmt bald. Mein Hund muß nicht an die Leine, er hört gut und darf deswegen im Unterholz rumrennen. Mein neues e-bike fährt voll schnell; aus dem weg Leute. Krass; e-Enduro,  wir bauen zu einem bestehenden(geduldeten!) Trail eine neue Jumpline im Kreuzungsverkehr. Wass soll denn schon groß passieren wenn ich meine glimmende Kippe einfach fallen lasse."  Hoffentlich dürfen diese ganzen Flodders und Heinblöd´s bald wieder in Ihrem ursprünglichen Biotop abhängen...


----------



## updike (24. April 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Mein Hund muß nicht an die Leine, er hört gut und darf deswegen im Unterholz rumrennen.


Muss er ja auch nicht (meistens)... 

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir aber recht, die Streckenplanung wird immer komplizierter.


----------



## bashhard (25. April 2020)

Momentan ist wieder das Seehaus Leonberg an Arizona und Indiana zugange. Momentan wird das ganze echt forciert, so häufig wie abgerissen wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2020)

Forciert... Kann man wohl sagen! 

Aktuell wird angeblich nicht mehr 'nur' alle drei Monate abgerissen, sondern alle zwei Wochen. Und was der Forst damit genau bezwecken will, ist wohl auch denen nicht ganz klar. 

Keine Ahnung, ob das eine Reaktion auf die vielen Buddel-Kids sein soll, die aktuell in Siedlungsnähe den Wald umgraben. Blöd nur, dass man diese Jungs damit gar nicht erreicht, weil ja weiterhin vor allem die etablierten Trails im Westen abgerissen werden, die immerhin eine gewisse Kanalisierungs-Funktion für Bau- und Bike-Aktivitäten hatten. 

Entsprechend  - und nochmal verstärkt durch die Polizei-Kontrollen der letzten Tage - sind erste Ausweichbewegungen der Bau- und Bike-Aktivitäten zu erkennen, womit wir wieder beim Thema sind: 
die wissen gar nicht, was sie da tun! 

Das ist einfach nur stumpf, ohne Sinn und Verstand und letztlich absolut kontraproduktiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (26. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Forciert... Kann man wohl sagen!
> 
> Aktuell wird angeblich nicht mehr 'nur' alle drei Monate abgerissen, sondern alle zwei Wochen. Und was der Forst damit genau bezwecken will, ist wohl auch denen nicht ganz klar.
> 
> ...


Wenn du von "vielen Buddel-Kids sprichst" sind sie dir dann bekannt und würde es Sinn machen die Leute anzusprechen? Und warum wissen die nicht, was sie tun?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn du von "vielen Buddel-Kids sprichst" sind sie dir dann bekannt und würde es Sinn machen die Leute anzusprechen?



Ja, ich spreche die Buddel-Kids an, wenn ich sie antreffe und erkläre ihnen, warum das so nicht ideal ist. Manche gucken überrascht, andere sagen “Fahr’ weiter, alter Mann, Sie stehen auf unserer Linie.” (das mit dem Siezen trifft mich immer besonders hart  )

Ansonsten entwickelt man mit den Jahren einen Blick für die Bauwerke von Kids und von denen, die mit etwas mehr Erfahrung bauen.



Yeti666 schrieb:


> Und warum wissen die nicht, was sie tun?



Nun, ich hoffe, dass der Forst diese Form von Maßnahmen (Abriss, Kontrollen) nicht wählen würde, wenn er wüsste, was er damit bewirkt: Bau- und Stimmungs-Eskalation, d.h. jeder Wiederaufbau fällt höher, weiter und krasser aus, als das zuvor Abgerissene und jetzt wieder vermehrt Ausweichbewegungen in Form von neuen Linien im Nachbarhang.

Zumal wenn es seit Jahren das Angebot der Biker gibt, zusammen eine konstruktive Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Yeti666 (26. April 2020)

Und warum dann nicht mal die zuständigen Beamten hinschicken wenn die Gören dort sind, dann klärt sich das ganz schnell. Die Eltern freuen sich bestimmt wenn sie Post vom Amt bekommen.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Forciert... Kann man wohl sagen!
> 
> Aktuell wird angeblich nicht mehr 'nur' alle drei Monate abgerissen, sondern alle zwei Wochen. Und was der Forst damit genau bezwecken will, ist wohl auch denen nicht ganz klar.
> 
> ...


Ja, dass das völlig kontraproduktiv ist, habe ich der Stadt auch schon mehrfach über die "Gelbe Karte" mitgeteilt. Überall schießen neue Trails aus dem Boden. Überhaupt kein Wunder bei dem rabiaten, dummen Vorgehen der Stadt. 
Und wenn die Strecken der Buddel-Kids, die viele Stunden in ihre Sprünge stecken, zerstört werden, dann interessiert die das auch nicht lange. Es sind inzwischen so viele, dass innerhalb weniger Tage die Lines wieder aufgebaut werden und zusätzlich neue entstehen. Ich kann die Kids da völlig verstehen. Jump lines sind auch einfach spaßig. Dass nicht nur "normale" Trails, sondern auch Spots zum buddeln von Nöten sind, ist eindeutig.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Und warum dann nicht mal die zuständigen Beamten hinschicken wenn die Gören dort sind, dann klärt sich das ganz schnell. Die Eltern freuen sich bestimmt wenn sie Post vom Amt bekommen.


Ich denke nicht, dass dieses Vorgehen auch nur ansatzweise die Problematik verbessert. Dass Kids/Jugendliche gerne Sprünge bauen und den Adrenalinkick suchen, ist völlig normal und nachvollziehbar. Es besteht eben ein Bedarf an Sprüngen. Solange der nicht legal gedeckt wird, wird illegal gebuddelt. Und jetzt innerhalb der Biker auch noch die Kids anzuschwärzen, ist doch echt daneben!


----------



## flashmatic (26. April 2020)

Sagt mal, kann es sein dass an der Burg sehr viel gebuddelt wurde? War gestern seit längerem mal wieder da und etwas erstaunt ob der vielen Kicker etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (26. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nun, ich hoffe, dass der Forst diese Form von Maßnahmen (Abriss, Kontrollen) nicht wählen würde, wenn er wüsste, was er damit bewirkt: Bau- und Stimmungs-Eskalation, d.h. jeder Wiederaufbau fällt höher, weiter und krasser aus, als das zuvor Abgerissene und jetzt wieder vermehrt Ausweichbewegungen in Form von neuen Linien im Nachbarhang.





bashhard schrieb:


> Ja, dass das völlig kontraproduktiv ist, habe ich der Stadt auch schon mehrfach über die "Gelbe Karte" mitgeteilt. Überall schießen neue Trails aus dem Boden. Überhaupt kein Wunder bei dem rabiaten, dummen Vorgehen der Stadt.
> Und wenn die Strecken der Buddel-Kids, die viele Stunden in ihre Sprünge stecken, zerstört werden, dann interessiert die das auch nicht lange. Es sind inzwischen so viele, dass innerhalb weniger Tage die Lines wieder aufgebaut werden und zusätzlich neue entstehen.


Es ist halt die Frage, wer zuerst resigniert.
Die Behören haben, mehr oder weniger, ja nichts anderes zu tun.

Und höher, weiter, krasser dauert halt auch seine Zeit.
Und ob die Kids diese Zeit auf Dauer haben (werden)?

Was wenn der Forst, die Behörden vielleicht auf die Idee kommt, nach dem Abriss, gleich am nächsten Tag wieder zu kommen; um allfällige Aufbauten im Keim zu ersticken?


> Ich kann die Kids da völlig verstehen. Jump lines sind auch einfach spaßig. Dass nicht nur "normale" Trails, sondern auch Spots zum buddeln von Nöten sind, ist eindeutig.





bashhard schrieb:


> Dass Kids/Jugendliche gerne Sprünge bauen und den Adrenalinkick suchen, ist völlig normal und nachvollziehbar. Es besteht eben ein Bedarf an Sprüngen. Solange der nicht legal gedeckt wird, wird illegal gebuddelt.


Ich kann die Kinder/Jugendlichen auch verstehen.
Sowie den Forst. Wenn es nicht zu viele sind bzw nicht gefährlich gegenüber den anderen (Wanderern), sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Und dass der Forst (ua laut Gesetz) handeln muss, sobald er Kenntnis erlangt, ist auch verständlich.

Allerdings, auch wenn es Bedarf und Nachfrage gibt oder Sympathie für die Buddel Kids, so ist es doch verboten.
Dass muss denen schon klar gemacht werden.


----------



## Yeti666 (26. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass dieses Vorgehen auch nur ansatzweise die Problematik verbessert. Dass Kids/Jugendliche gerne Sprünge bauen und den Adrenalinkick suchen, ist völlig normal und nachvollziehbar. Es besteht eben ein Bedarf an Sprüngen. Solange der nicht legal gedeckt wird, wird illegal gebuddelt. Und jetzt innerhalb der Biker auch noch die Kids anzuschwärzen, ist doch echt daneben!


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit anschwärzen zu tun, sie gefährden aber durch ihre unsinnigen Bauten den Ruf aller Biker die auf "normalen" Wegen unterwegs sind, das würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Wenn es eben keine Hüpfburgen gibt, gibt es keine und man hat sich mit dem zu begnügen was vorhanden ist. Immer nur wollen, wollen das ist anscheinend immer mehr eine Unsitte.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Allerdings, auch wenn es Bedarf und Nachfrage gibt oder Sympathie für die Buddel Kids, so ist es doch verboten.
> Dass muss denen schon klar gemacht werden.


So ist auch das Befahren sämtlicher Trails in Stuttgart verboten. Muss uns das auch klar gemacht werden, unterstützt du also das Vorgehen der Stadt?


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> So ist auch das Befahren sämtlicher Trails in Stuttgart verboten. Muss uns das auch klar gemacht werden, unterstützt du also das Vorgehen der Stadt?



Du hast die Nazikeule vergessen


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit anschwärzen zu tun, sie gefährden aber durch ihre unsinnigen Bauten den Ruf aller Biker die auf "normalen" Wegen unterwegs sind, das würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Wenn es eben keine Hüpfburgen gibt, gibt es keine und man hat sich mit dem zu begnügen was vorhanden ist. Immer nur wollen, wollen das ist anscheinend immer mehr eine Unsitte.


Über den Sinn der Bauten zu diskutieren, macht mit dir wohl keinen Sinn. Trotzdem: Ich nutze gerne auch größere Sprünge, da sie mir Spaß bereiten. Und bei unserem Hobby geht es nunmal um Spaß, also ergeben sie wohl doch einen Sinn. Im übrigen beschäftigen sich Jugendliche im Wald, an der frischen Luft statt in Parks, vorm PC oder der Stadt rumzuhängen. Macht es keinen Sinn, den Kids dies zu ermöglichen?
Wenn es keine Trails mehr gibt, weil alle durch die Stadt unfahrbar gemacht wurden, begnügst du dich dann auch damit was vorhanden ist? Also >2m breiten Schotterwegen?


----------



## write-only (26. April 2020)

Womit wir wieder beim Grundproblem mit der 2m Regel wären. Wenn eh alles verboten ist interessiert es keinen wenn es irgendwo besonders verboten ist (Naturschutzgebiet etc.) Wenn grundsätzlich alles erlaubt ist bis auf die Ausnahmen wo es wirklich der Natur/den Anwohnern/wem auch immer schadet würden dort die Verbote auch akzeptiert werden.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Du hast die Nazikeule vergessen


Ich bevorzuge die Schweinekeule


----------



## Yeti666 (26. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Über den Sinn der Bauten zu diskutieren, macht mit dir wohl keinen Sinn. Trotzdem: Ich nutze gerne auch größere Sprünge, da sie mir Spaß bereiten. Und bei unserem Hobby geht es nunmal um Spaß, also ergeben sie wohl doch einen Sinn. Im übrigen beschäftigen sich Jugendliche im Wald, an der frischen Luft statt in Parks, vorm PC oder der Stadt rumzuhängen. Macht es keinen Sinn, den Kids dies zu ermöglichen?
> Wenn es keine Trails mehr gibt, weil alle durch die Stadt unfahrbar gemacht wurden, begnügst du dich dann auch damit was vorhanden ist? Also >2m breiten Schotterwegen?


Ja gut, dann macht mal schön so weiter, ich werde bei unserem Gebiet jedenfalls nicht tatenlos zuschauen wenn einige wenige Ignoranten das Image der Biker zerstören. In solchen Fällen gibt es bei uns geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen!


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann macht mal schön so weiter, ich werde bei unserem Gebiet jedenfalls nicht tatenlos zuschauen wenn einige wenige Ignoranten das Image der Biker zerstören. In solchen Fällen gibt es bei uns geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen!


1. Es sind nicht wenige. Wenn man an gewissen Spots vorbeischaut, dann sind das doch ziemlich viele.
2. Das Image der Biker wird nicht unbedingt dadurch zerstört, dass Sprünge gebaut und gefahren werden. Ich habe an solchen Spots auch schon sehr nette Gespräche mit Fußgängern aller Altersklassen geführt, die von dem Können mancher Biker beeindruckt waren.
Das Image wird meiner Ansicht nach hauptsächlich durch Rücksichtslosigkeit mancher Biker verschlechtert. 
Ob das jetzt durch einen 15 jährigen passiert, der auf seinen Sprung zufährt, obwohl Fußgänger im Weg sind, oder durch einen 50 jährigen, der mit Vollgas durch eine Familiengruppe auf ner Forstautobahn fährt, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## GG71 (27. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, ich spreche die Buddel-Kids an, wenn ich sie antreffe und erkläre ihnen, warum das so nicht ideal ist. Manche gucken überrascht, andere sagen “Fahr’ weiter, alter Mann, Sie stehen auf unserer Linie.” (das mit dem Siezen trifft mich immer besonders hart  )


Das habe ich auch schon 1001mal versucht, leider 0,00 Einsicht. 
"Jungs, lass das, es sind schon genug Spuren, Sprünge, usw. hier, das wird zu viel."
Ergebnis wie bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (27. April 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon 1001mal versucht, leider 0,00 Einsicht.
> "Jungs, lass das, es sind schon genug Spuren, Sprünge, usw. hier, das wird zu viel."
> Ergebnis wie bei Dir.



Versuchs mal anders.
Hab erst gestern paar Jungs hier im Wald darauf hingewiesen keine neuen Linien/Sprünge zu bauen, sondern bereits bestehende Elemente zu pflegen. Ich stieß damit auf offene Ohren, besonders nachdem ich den Jungs über die Abrisse und Vollsperrungen einiger nahe gelegenen Strecken informierte.

Ne Stunde später wurde dann ein Anlieger repariert und der neu entstandene Sprung war wieder weg.


----------



## GG71 (27. April 2020)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Ne Stunde später wurde dann ein Anlieger repariert und der neu entstandene Sprung war wieder weg.


Die waren wohl intelligenter.


----------



## muddymartin (27. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Momentan ist wieder das Seehaus Leonberg an Arizona und Indiana zugange. Momentan wird das ganze echt forciert, so häufig wie abgerissen wird.



Bin beides gestern gefahren und persönlich hat es mich fast gefreut, dass jemand die ganzen Kicker rausgenommen hat, ich finde die haben den Flow doch eher gestört (liegt natürlich auch an meinen Sprung-Skills). Beide Trails sind von Natur aus schon ziemlich gut, da kann man doch extra Elemente einfach auch weglassen.
Die schönen Anlieger haben sie ja bislang nicht zerstört.


----------



## bashhard (27. April 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Bin beides gestern gefahren und persönlich hat es mich fast gefreut, dass jemand die ganzen Kicker rausgenommen hat, ich finde die haben den Flow doch eher gestört (liegt natürlich auch an meinen Sprung-Skills). Beide Trails sind von Natur aus schon ziemlich gut, da kann man doch extra Elemente einfach auch weglassen.
> Die schönen Anlieger haben sie ja bislang nicht zerstört.


Ja, zum Glück besteht wohl jetzt die Ansage, Anlieger stehen zu lassen.
Mir haben die kleinen Sprüngchen zwar Spaß gemacht, kann aber drauf verzichten, flowig ists trotzdem.
Von Natur aus war der Trail aber anders, ohne Anlieger ist der nicht so schön flowig


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2020)

„von Natur aus“


----------



## cmmaier (28. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wen mich der eine oder andere gern zereißen würden...heute kommt ein Artikel in der STZ, die allerdings
oft nicht ganz "fair" berichtet.



			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.historisches-gemaeuer-in-stuttgart-weilimdorf-auf-der-raeuberburg-herrschen-vandalen.f2288990-3244-409e-8ea5-8a3c6e6068a8.html
		


Ich selbst bin seit über 30 Jahren mit dem MTB meistens auch auf diesen per Gesetz in BW als illegal
bezeichneten Trails unterwegs...die letzten Jahre nicht mehr ganz so heftig...wer rechnen kann ahnt
warum. Aber wenn dem so ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, dann sind die Aktionen der Stadt Stuttgart
zum Teil nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich so sehe was da im Wald an der Weidacher Höhe, ums Truppenübungs-
gelände, im Schönbuch zwischen Herrenberg und Waldorfhäslach so gebaut wird, kann man nur staunen.
Aber in der Tat ist es eben auch so dass es hier im Ballungsraum S/BB/ES/Tü/ quasi nichts gibt...und 
es gibt eben unter den MTBlern/Freerider/Trailer auch welche die nicht ganz rictig ticken...wie Autofahrer, 
Motoradfahrer und und und... Ist natürlich auch schwierig etwas zu organisieren. Ich fühle mich weder beim 
ADFC noch im DAV gut aufgehoben, aber ne Organisation um diese Interessen durchzudrücken fehlt einfach

Viele Grüsse macht was draus...


----------



## muddymartin (28. April 2020)

cmmaier schrieb:


> ... Ich fühle mich weder beim
> ADFC noch im DAV gut aufgehoben, aber ne Organisation um diese Interessen durchzudrücken fehlt einfach
> 
> Viele Grüsse macht was draus...



Dem kann geholfen werden:





						Sportverein | Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. | Stuttgart
					

Der Sportverein Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. richtet sich an alle, die Spaß am Biken haben – vom Anfänger bis hin zum Profi. Für uns steht neben dem Zusammenhalt und Ausbau der MTB-Community in Stuttgart das gemeinsame Interesse an legalen Trails in der Region an vorderster Stelle.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com


----------



## GG71 (28. April 2020)

Was Vandalismus betrifft: Ist leider so, auch vollkommen unabhängig von Downhill- oder e-MTBs. Das jetzt zu vermischen ist IMHO nicht angebracht. Dischinger (bei mir vor der Haustür) ist aktuell leider eine "Party-Meile", die Gründe wurden genannt.


----------



## cmmaier (28. April 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Dem kann geholfen werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp...gut zu wissen. Das werde ich mir in der Tat übelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2020)

cmmaier schrieb:


> Aber wenn dem so ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, dann sind die Aktionen der Stadt Stuttgart
> zum Teil nachvollziehbar.



Ja, nachvollziehbar, ABER:

der Abriss, so wie er jetzt stattfindet, führt zu einem Teufelskreis aus Abriss und Wiederaufbau und nicht zu einer Lösung, im Effekt sind mehr Leute öfter und an mehr Stellen sowie besser koordiniert mit Klappspaten im Wald unterwegs, bauen höher und krasser als zuvor. Wenn das nicht die Absicht der Stadt ist, sollte sie sich einen Strategie-Wechsel überlegen.
überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar ist für mich, warum man die Biker, die sich seit Jahren um legale Lösungen bemühen und dafür der Stadt immer wieder konkrete Angebote vorgelegt haben, am langen Arm verhungern lassen hat. Man hätte viel Zeit gewinnen und auch der Natur den ein oder anderen Umbau ersparen können, wenn man darauf eingegangen wäre. Jetzt eskaliert es. Schade, dass es immer erst soweit kommen muss.


----------



## muddymartin (28. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, nachvollziehbar, ABER:
> 
> der Abriss, so wie er jetzt stattfindet, führt zu einem Teufelskreis aus Abriss und Wiederaufbau und nicht zu einer Lösung, im Effekt sind mehr Leute öfter und an mehr Stellen sowie besser koordiniert mit Klappspaten im Wald unterwegs, bauen höher und krasser als zuvor. Wenn das nicht die Absicht der Stadt ist, sollte sie sich einen Strategie-Wechsel überlegen.



Warum wird durch ständiges Abreißen höher/krasser gebaut als davor? Erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich glaube eher, dass Dinge wie mehr Federweg, Motorisierung der Bikes, mehr Verfügbarkeit an Mitteln (schon krass, mit was selbst die Kids teilweise unterwegs sind) und die ständige Reizüberflutung durch Influencer in Youtube etc. mit Shred/Drift/Baller- Videos der Hauptantrieb sind. Wie Du ja selbst sagst, bekommt man die Leute quasi nicht eingefangen, die Leben im hier und jetzt (vermutlich waren wir mit 16 auch so). 
Auch wenn ich gerne kleine Einbauten wie Anlieger oder Kicker mitnehme, bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung, dass sowas auf geteilten Wegen nichts verloren hat. Insbesondere, wenn der Weg auch tatsächlich von anderen Gruppen genutzt wird - Dischinger ist ein gutes Beispiel, hier habe ich schon oft Fußgänger oder sogar Kindergartenausflüge getroffen, da bin ich ja fast froh, wenn das Forstamt hier ab und zu wieder den Resetknopf drückt.
Vermutlich wäre es da Beste (aber solange es die 2mR gibt illusorisch), wenn sich die MTB-Gemeinde (oder MTB Stuttgart) selbstregulierend dem Thema annimmt und Ausuferungen rücktbaut, dann geschieht es wenigstens mit Sachverstand und man hat vielleicht zumindest einen Teil der Stakeholder hinter sich. So wie sich der SAV oder DAV halt auch um die Wegpflege kümmert.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Warum wird durch ständiges Abreißen höher/krasser gebaut als davor?



Alles was Du schreibst, trägt sicherlich auch zu dem höher/krasser/weiter bei, aber ich beobachte halt, dass Trails nach Abriss-Aktionen eher "wachsen" als "schrumpfen". Das kenne ich nicht zuletzt auch aus meinem erweiterten Bekanntenkreis, dass man, wenn man schon mal zum Reparieren im Wald steht, die Sachen auch gleich noch ein bisschen "optimiert".  Alle Erkenntnisse, dass man wenn schon dann doch bitte nur dezent reparieren sollte, weil man so im übertragenen wie wörtlichen Sinne weniger Angriffsfläche bietet, sind in dem Moment scheinbar vergessen.

Der andere Punkt ist, dass Leute die bisher überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen sind, selbst Hand anzulegen, sich plötzlich organisieren und Wiederaufbauarbeiten koordinieren, weil man sich an die vielen schönen Trails gewöhnt hat und ja "was tun muss". 

Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass es nicht zuletzt durch die Abriss-Aktionen mittlerweile auch Ausweichbewegungen zu Spots gibt, wo bisher noch keine Linie war. Da ensteht dann was Neues, solange es dem Forst noch nicht bekannt ist. Wenn wir das Spiel so weiter spielen, ist irgendwann der ganze Wald umgegraben.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2020)

Du sprichst noch einen sehr interessanten Knackpunkt an:


muddymartin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gerne kleine Einbauten wie Anlieger oder Kicker mitnehme, bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung, dass sowas auf geteilten Wegen nichts verloren hat. Insbesondere, wenn der Weg auch tatsächlich von anderen Gruppen genutzt wird



Es gibt ja durchaus Biker, die sich darüber aufregen, dass Spaziergänger und Trailrunner auf "ihren Trails" rumrennen (oder Pedelecer ihnen entgegenkommen). Auch wir Biker haben also teilweise diese Anspruchshaltung, dass Teile des Walds nur uns gehören. 

Ich denke darin liegt eines der Hauptprobleme, denn wir haben einfach nicht genug Platz dafür, jedem seine eigene Infrastruktur im Wald zu bieten. Es muss daher zum Großteil auf 'shared trails' hinauslaufen und wir Biker müssen dort auf Sicht fahren. Zusätzlich findet sich dann vielleicht noch Platz (zwischen den ganzen Schutzgebieten) für ein paar separate Strecken wie in Freiburg (aber Achtung: andere Topographie! (und anderes Forstamt)) oder auch 2-3 Dirt Jump Plätze außerhalb des Waldes, wo sich die "Buddeln-um-des-buddeln-Willens"-Fraktion austoben kann.


----------



## bashhard (29. April 2020)

Der Artikel zur Dischinger Burg ist ehrlich gesagt ne Sauerei. Denn wenn man den Titel liest 
"Historisches Gemäuer in Stuttgart-Weilimdorf
Auf der Räuberburg herrschen Vandalen",
und sich dazu das erste Bild anschaut, dann sollte der Grund für den Artikel ja die Entfernung von Steinen aus den Burggemäuern sein.
Im ersten Absatz wird das auch weiter behandelt.
Aber jetzt das Problem:


cmmaier schrieb:


> Aber wenn dem so ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, dann sind die Aktionen der Stadt Stuttgart
> zum Teil nachvollziehbar.


Genau das ist nicht der Fall. Diese Steine, die Ursache des Artikels, werden ziemlich sicher nicht durch Biker herausgerissen. Die Trails verlaufen nicht an den Gemäuern vorbei und die bösen bösen Downhiller halten sich hauptsächlich um den Step-Up auf, wo sie leider auch teilweise Party mit Musik und co machen.
Die Steine werden vermutlich durch Gruppen von Jugendlichen herausgerissen, die man dort Abends häufiger sehen kann, wie sie kleine Feuer in der Ruine machen und sich augenscheinlich betrinken. Oder evtl auch durch Kinder, die dort tagsüber herumklettern.

Dadurch, dass von den Steinen ein fließender Übergang zu den Downhillern besteht und 3/4 des Textes dann von den "rücksichtslosen" Downhillern handelt, wird hier eindeutig Meinung gegen die Biker gemacht, die mit den "mutwilligen Beschädigungen" der Mauern wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun haben. 

Dass gegen rücksichtlose Biker dort geschrieben wird ist das eine. Aber dass, wie auch schon vor Jahren, die Biker mit der Zerstörung der Ruine in Verbindung gebracht werden, halte ich für eine Zumutung, für die jede Begründung fehlt.


----------



## flashmatic (29. April 2020)

Also ich habe in den Kickern und Schanzen auf der Burg schon behauene Steine gesehen, die waren garantiert nicht aus der Natur. Die waren rechteckig behauen und z.t. sogar bossiert. 
Vielleicht wurden diese Steine (groß, geschätzt ca. 40 kg, ich war mal Landschaftsgärtner, weiß also wie schwer so ein Stein ist) auch extra aus Weilmdorf oder Feuerbach oder sonst woher raufgeschleppt.
Bestimmt war es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (29. April 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Also ich habe in den Kickern und Schanzen auf der Burg schon behauene Steine gesehen, die waren garantiert nicht aus der Natur. Die waren rechteckig behauen und z.t. sogar bossiert.
> Vielleicht wurden diese Steine (groß, geschätzt ca. 40 kg, ich war mal Landschaftsgärtner, weiß also wie schwer so ein Stein ist) auch extra aus Weilmdorf oder Feuerbach oder sonst woher raufgeschleppt.
> Bestimmt war es so.


Ja, solche habe ich dort auch schon gesehen. Das Problem ist nur, dass das noch lange nicht heißt, dass Biker die aus der Burg genommen haben. Denn: ich musste in den Jahren die ich dort schon immer wieder gefahren bin, mindestens 3 Mal Steinen ausweichen, die von Kids von oben heruntergerollt wurden. Dass Jugendliche, die sich mit der Burg und behauenen Steinen wenig beschäftigen, diese herumliegenden Steine dann in Kickern verbauen, kann ich nachvollziehen, da die Form sich natürlich anbietet. 
Ich habe schon gesehen, wie nach Abrissaktionen dann solche Steine, wahrscheinlich aus der Burg stammend, 50m weiter unten am Hang lagen. Wenn die Abreißer die Steine also den Hang runterrollen, und sie dann unten von ahnungslosen Kids verwendet werden, dann ist das natürlich nicht optimal. Aber über die Jahrzehnte sind sicherlich einige Steine der Burg über die Hänge verteilt worden, ohne dass da unbedingt Biker zugange waren.
Ich schließe damit nicht aus, dass es evtl. auch vereinzelte Biker gab, die wirklich Steine aus der Burg genommen haben. Aber bei den meisten verbauten Steinen war das sicher nicht der Fall


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Also ich habe in den Kickern und Schanzen auf der Burg schon behauene Steine gesehen, die waren garantiert nicht aus der Natur. Die waren rechteckig behauen und z.t. sogar bossiert.
> Vielleicht wurden diese Steine (groß, geschätzt ca. 40 kg, ich war mal Landschaftsgärtner, weiß also wie schwer so ein Stein ist) auch extra aus Weilmdorf oder Feuerbach oder sonst woher raufgeschleppt.
> Bestimmt war es so.



Es könnte ja auch durchaus sein, dass die einen die Steine runterwerfen und die anderen sie einbauen. ;-)


----------



## Yeti666 (29. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es könnte ja auch durchaus sein, dass die einen die Steine runterwerfen und die anderen sie einbauen. ;-)


Wenn man nur etwas nachdenkt, würde man solche Steine erst gar nicht verbauen, sind die Leute dort eigentlich komplett bescheuert?


----------



## ufp (29. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur etwas nachdenkt, würde man


die Burg in's _Sprünge, Sprungschanzen, Gap_ *Konzept *mit *einbinden*.
Was gibt es herrlicheres, als über die alten Gemäuer zu jumpen, gapen, loamen, dirten, ballern, springen etc .


----------



## bashhard (29. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur etwas nachdenkt, würde man solche Steine erst gar nicht verbauen, sind die Leute dort eigentlich komplett bescheuert?


Wie gesagt sind hier sehr viele Jugendliche Unterwegs, teilweise ziemlich jung. Dass die unter Umständen nicht so weit denken und ihnen die Problematik nicht bewusst ist, ist denke ich nicht darauf zurückzuführen, dass sie "komplett bescheuert" sind, sondern auf ihr Alter.
Aber ja, du hast in diesem Alter bestimmt jede Aktion erstmal auf Konflikte mit anderen Interessensgruppen  durchgängig geprüft. Korrekt?


----------



## Yeti666 (29. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Wie gesagt sind hier sehr viele Jugendliche Unterwegs, teilweise ziemlich jung. Dass die unter Umständen nicht so weit denken und ihnen die Problematik nicht bewusst ist, ist denke ich nicht darauf zurückzuführen, dass sie "komplett bescheuert" sind, sondern auf ihr Alter.
> Aber ja, du hast in diesem Alter bestimmt jede Aktion erstmal auf Konflikte mit anderen Interessensgruppen  durchgängig geprüft. Korrekt?


Korrekt, sonst hätte man uns gleich im Wald die Fresse poliert. Die Waldarbeiter bei uns waren da etwas "rustikaler"zu meiner Jugendzeit.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> (...)





ufp schrieb:


> (...)



Sagt mal, wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt Ihr beiden nicht aus Stuttgart. Könnt Ihr Euch nicht mit Euren eigenen Themen beschäftigen? Bitte? Bisher war nämlich bei Euren Beiträgen nichts Hilfreiches dabei. Nur irgendwelche Vermutungen, Fragen und Meinungen. Dafür gibt es bestimmt bessere Threads. Danke!


----------



## PanKas (30. April 2020)

Nicht direkt in Stuttgart aber im Umkreis (Böblingen):

https://www.bbheute.de/nachrichten/...l-strecke-und-beschaedigen-bruecke-29-4-2020/


----------



## dopero (30. April 2020)

Warum diskutiert ihr dann nicht in eurem Stuttgarter Intranet, anstatt im Internet?


----------



## bashhard (30. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Warum diskutiert ihr dann nicht in eurem Stuttgarter Intranet, anstatt im Internet?


Wenn hilfreiche, sinnvolle Beiträge von Usern außerhalb Stuttgarts kommen, hat damit keiner ein Problem. Aber Personen wie yeti666 pöbeln hier nur rum und beleidigen Jugendliche, das hat hier nix zu suchen und man kann dabei auch kaum von Diskussionen reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Warum diskutiert ihr dann nicht in eurem Stuttgarter Intranet, anstatt im Internet?



Es war lediglich eine Bitte.


----------



## cmmaier (7. Mai 2020)

Wieder mal lustiges...wer ist wo für was zuständig 



			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.standortuebungsplatz-bei-boeblingen-schaden-mountainbiker-der-natur.2edf44bb-dbe4-4254-a75b-89733a2e7b7d.html
		


Aber in der Tat gibt es da inzwischen einen richtigen Tourismus und es bleibt abzuwarten bis unsere amerikanischen Freunde den Track (wieder mal) schliessen. War ja vor drei Jahren während der Winterzeit schon mal blockiert. Aber da waren uneinsichtige Biker schuld die in der Winterzeit abends und Nachts mit ihren Strahler unterwegs waren...inzwischen sind dort Crossfahrer mit E-Motocross Bikes unterwegs. Sowohl Amerikaner selber, aber auch andere ...


----------



## Sprudler (7. Mai 2020)

Hab da bislang nur Verbrenner gesehen. Ein Truppenangehöriger der meint er befindet sich auf US Boden und Kartoffeln somit nichts zu melden haben und 2 deutsche Penner welche auch nur wo fahren möchten. Kennzeichen natürlich umgeklappt.


----------



## cmmaier (7. Mai 2020)

Na ja, mit dem "nichts zu melden haben" ist ja das Motto einiger die da im Auftrag der
von Gott berufenen Nation unterwegs sind. Konflikte gibt es inzwischen genug. Nicht auf 
dem Trail....es bleibt spannend wie "die" dort weitermachen.


----------



## bashhard (11. Mai 2020)

Nach dem gestrigen Vorfall wird sicher wieder abgerissen:
https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...-an.46ca2f41-985d-46ea-be56-c8d4e622b96b.html


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Mai 2020)

Gute Besserung dem Kerl.

Vermutlich hast du Recht auch weil den offiziellen wohl auch gar keine andere Wahl bleibt


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Mai 2020)

Nein, denen bleibt keine Wahl, sonst sind die (wieder, immer wieder, immer noch) voll in der Haftung.

ABER es blieb und bleibt ihnen die Wahl, vor und/oder nach dem Abriss endlich die Gesprächsangebote und Vorschläge der Biker anzunehmen, gemeinsam über eine wirkungsvolle und am Bedarf (Freizeit, Natur, Holzwirtschaft) orientierte Lösung zu reden. Dazu könnte z.B. gehören, an der Dischinger einen gemäßigten Trail ohne große Einbauten zu legalisieren und dafür in der Nähe ein Grundstücke/Waldfläche anzubieten, auf dem wie in einem Dirtpark gebuddelt werden darf.

Möglich wäre das, man muss es nur endlich wollen.


----------



## flashmatic (11. Mai 2020)

Habs im Radio gehört mit dem Unfall. Gute Besserung dem Verunfallten!

Heute sind auch schon wieder ein paar Leserbriefe in der StZ als Reaktion auf die Vorstellung des MTB Vereins, da drehts mir fast den Magen um...


----------



## StephanLG (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute morgen war ein Artikel in der Leonberger Kreiszeitung zum Thema Mountainbiking.
Kurze Zusammenfassung: Jeden Tag gehen Leserbriefe von Leuten ein die sich von den Mountainbikern auf den Trails belästigt fühlen. Die Stadt will nun 160.000 Euro in die Hand nehmen um zu prüfen ob es weitere legale Strecken geben soll. Bis dahin gilt die 2m-Regel und Polizei und Ordnungsamt werden in der nächsten Zeit die Einhaltung der Regeln im Wald kontrollieren!

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (11. Mai 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Heute morgen war ein Artikel in der Leonberger Kreiszeitung zum Thema Mountainbiking.
> Kurze Zusammenfassung: Jeden Tag gehen Leserbriefe von Leuten ein die sich von den Mountainbikern auf den Trails belästigt fühlen. Die Stadt will nun 160.000 Euro in die Hand nehmen um zu prüfen ob es weitere legale Strecken geben soll. Bis dahin gilt die 2m-Regel und Polizei und Ordnungsamt werden in der nächsten Zeit die Einhaltung der Regeln im Wald kontrollieren!
> ...



Wegen Corona sind immer mehr Fußgänger auf den Trails unterwegs, weil sie die Hauptwege meiden. Zumindest hier im Osten.

Und beschweren sich dann über die Radler.


----------



## bashhard (11. Mai 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Die Stadt will nun 160.000 Euro in die Hand nehmen um zu prüfen ob es weitere legale Strecken geben soll


160.000 Euro für die Prüfung? Wird ja immer lustiger


----------



## bashhard (11. Mai 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Wegen Corona sind immer mehr Fußgänger auf den Trails unterwegs, weil sie die Hauptwege meiden. Zumindest hier im Osten.
> 
> Und beschweren sich dann über die Radler.


Ja, darin sehe ich auch die Ursache für die Beschwerden. Mir kommen in letzter Zeit echt häufig Leute auf den Trails entgegen, wo sonst quasi nie jemand unterwegs war. Und selbst wenn man dann abbremst und grüßt, wird man häufig nur verachtend angeschaut


----------



## Deleted 326763 (11. Mai 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Vorfall wird sicher wieder abgerissen:
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...-an.46ca2f41-985d-46ea-be56-c8d4e622b96b.html



Die Leute, die dort und woanders im Wald ihre Bikeparks buddeln sind auch Idioten, die nicht wirklich das Image der MTBler verbessern.

Das eine ist eine dem Gelände folgende Linie und das andere sind große Sprünge, Kicker usw.


----------



## malice (11. Mai 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Die Leute, die dort und woanders im Wald ihre Bikeparks buddeln sind auch Idioten, die nicht wirklich das Image der MTBler verbessern.
> 
> Das eine ist eine dem Gelände folgende Linie und das andere sind große Sprünge, Kicker usw.



Sagt sich so leicht und auch wenn ich dir heute zustimmen würde was diese Bauten angeht hab' ich in der Jugend mangels alternativen auch mal gebuddelt. Hat sich allerdings schnell erledigt und die Energie floss irgendwann in das was jetzt das Panzergelände in RT ist.

Mir sind naturbelassene Trails auch weit lieber und wenn ich was gebautes will dann bitte auch halbwegs fachmännisch erbaut, sprich ab in den Bikepark. Habe schon genug Leute sich wegen sich selbst beim überfahren auflösender Kicker etc. im Schmutz liegen sehen. Daher unterstütze ich auch den MTB Stuttgart Verein in der Hoffnung da Abhilfe schaffen zu können.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Mai 2020)

malice schrieb:


> Sagt sich so leicht und auch wenn ich dir heute zustimmen würde was diese Bauten angeht hab' ich in der Jugend mangels alternativen auch mal gebuddelt.


So ist es leider häufig. Die "Baumeister" sind oft Jugendliche, denen einfach die Mittel fehlen, mal eben das Bike ins Auto zu werfen und in den nächsten Bikepark zu fahren.
Allerdings sollte man in Corona-Zeiten soviel Verstand haben, dass es an einem sonnigen Sonntag nicht unbedingt cool ist, mit Karacho die Trails abzufahren.
Bin ja mal gespannt, was aus der Initiative des Verkehrsministers wird, hoffentlich nicht nur ein paar Verkehrsmarkierungen in der City
STZ von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (12. Mai 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Die Leute, die dort und woanders im Wald ihre Bikeparks buddeln sind auch Idioten, die nicht wirklich das Image der MTBler verbessern.


Das sehe ich genauso.
Allerdings ist die Dischinger Burg seit ich denken kann ein beliebtes Bikerevier und einfach ein recht steiler 100hm Abhang im Wald wo man sich auch ohne gebaute Schanzen oder ähnliches übel verletzen kann.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Mai 2020)

Umfrage der FVA Freiburg zur urbanen Waldwirtschaft:

Wo sind eure schönsten Plätze und Wege in:

Stuttgart und Gerlingen
Tübingen sowie Städte und Gemeinden rings um den Naturpark Schönbuch
Böblingen, Sindelfingen, Leinfelden-Echterdingen und Filderstadt
Renningen und Magstadt






						Urbane Waldwirtschaft
					






					www.fva-bw.de
				




Ich denke es ist sinnvoll wenn möglichst viele Locals daran teilnehmen, um den Bedarf an attraktiven Wäldern aufzuzeigen. Ich hätte auch keine Sorge die eigenmächtig angelegten Strecken anzugeben. Dem Forst sind diese sowieso bekannt.


----------



## GG71 (13. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist sinnvoll wenn möglichst viele Locals daran teilnehmen, um den Bedarf an attraktiven Wäldern aufzuzeigen. Ich hätte auch keine Sorge die eigenmächtig angelegten Strecken anzugeben. Dem Forst sind diese sowieso bekannt.


Also ich habe mir das mal angeschaut und ich habe da schon Bedenken meine Hometrails in Heatmaps einzutragen, das auch mit Name und Adresse, auch wenn ich sie nicht angelegt habe.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2020)

@ciao heiko Bist du sicher, dass das nicht für einen großen Rundum-Schlag gegen die Mountainbiker herangezogen wird? Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht daran, dass aus dieser Umfrage ein möglicher neuer Bikepark im Raum Stuttgart entstehen wird.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Mai 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> as auch mit Name und Adresse, auch wenn ich sie nicht angelegt habe.



Ich sehe nicht dass man Name und Adresse angeben muss. 



zerg10 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das nicht für einen großen Rundum-Schlag gegen die Mountainbiker herangezogen wird?



Die Strecken sind, zumindest in Stuttgart, offiziell bekannt. Zeigt sich ja daran, dass diese regelmäßig zerstört werden. Und diese Zerstörung ist ja schon der Rundumschlag. 

Und man kann bei den Aktivitäten ja auch einfach "Sport" auswählen. MTB ist interessanterweise gar nicht als eigene Option vorgesehen, sondern das müsste man extra im freien Feld eintragen.

Die FVA Freiburg ist die forstliche Forschungseinrichtung in BW. Die beschäftigen sich u.a. mit dem Thema Wald und Gesellschaft. Ich denke es wären wichtige Daten, wenn aufgezeigt wird, wie der Wald von der Bevölkerung tatsächlich wahrgenommen und genutzt wird. Dann sollte die Forstpolitik diese Erkenntnisse mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Daniel1893 (20. Mai 2020)

Indiana Jones ist gerade am Eingang abgesperrt und der Bus vom Seehaus steht davor...Bin dann nicht weitergefahren


----------



## write-only (20. Mai 2020)

Was will man denn da noch abreißen?


----------



## muddymartin (20. Mai 2020)

Ne komplette Renaturierung wäre die nächste Eskalationsstufe....


----------



## bashhard (20. Mai 2020)

Wurde am Arizona schon was gemacht?
Sprünge waren ja weder aufm Arizona noch Indiana zuletzt.
Ich dachte nur noch Sprünge werden zerstört?


----------



## Daniel1893 (20. Mai 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Wurde am Arizona schon was gemacht?
> Sprünge waren ja weder aufm Arizona noch Indiana zuletzt.
> Ich dachte nur noch Sprünge werden zerstört?



Da war nichts und sah für mich auch normal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Was will man denn da noch abreißen?



Suche keine Logik, wo kein Sinn ist. ??


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2020)

Mal als einigermaßen fundierte Annahme aus eigener Beobachtung über die letzten Jahre gemischt mit ein bisschen bestätigendem Hörensagen: alles was einen in die Luft bringt, wird abgerissen: Kicker, Drops, Gaps, etc.

Wenn man solche Sachen weglässt, gibt es weniger abzureißen und die Trails haben Chancen auf eine längere Halbwertzeit.

Bitte gerne in die buddelnden Kreise weitertragen.


----------



## bashhard (20. Mai 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mal als einigermaßen fundierte Annahme aus eigener Beobachtung über die letzten Jahre gemischt mit ein bisschen bestätigendem Hörensagen: alles was einen in die Luft bringt, wird abgerissen: Kicker, Drops, Gaps, etc.
> 
> Wenn man solche Sachen weglässt, gibt es weniger abzureißen und die Trails haben Chancen auf eine längere Halbwertszeit.
> 
> Bitte gerne in die buddelnden Kreise weitertragen.


Ja, alle Kicker werden abgerissen. In der Vergangenheit häufig auch zusätzlich noch die Anlieger.
Wobei ja der Verein dort erwirkt haben soll, dass die Anlieger nicht mehr zerstört werden sollen.

Aber ich muss gestehen, dass zb der Arizona ohne die kleinen Wellen von denen man abziehen konnte, etwas an Fahrspaß eingebüßt hat. Aber muss man wohl leider mit leben.


----------



## Laym3 (23. Mai 2020)

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.gefaehrliche-abfahrt-in-stuttgart-degerloch-downhill-rowdys-verunsichern-anwohner.ba62ce65-3c6d-4e83-a29b-4225d57733ee.html
		


Mhm, die Stimmung scheint schlechter zu werden. Klar gibt es ein paar halbstarke auf Downhillern in Stuttgart, kann mir das geschriebene aber trotzdem nicht so vorstellen.


----------



## GG71 (23. Mai 2020)

Laym3 schrieb:


> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.gefaehrliche-abfahrt-in-stuttgart-degerloch-downhill-rowdys-verunsichern-anwohner.ba62ce65-3c6d-4e83-a29b-4225d57733ee.html


Aber echt, es wird allmählich albern 
Treppenfahren als Ordnungswidrigkeit...


----------



## flashmatic (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin die Treppe auch schon gefahren. Muss so zwischen 1981 und 1984 gewesen sein mit dem Klapp- oder Dreigangrad, ich bin da unterhalb aufgewachsen. Und alle anderen in der Ecke sind wir auch gefahren.  Das gibt's also schon länger. Ich denke die Masse macht's und dann auch noch das schlechte Benehmen einzelner.
Mein Sohn (11) liebt das Treppenfahren auch schon immer und es war einiges an Aufklärung notwendig um ihm beizubringen wo er wann runterkann. Inzwischen weiß er das, allerdings würde ich nicht die Hand für ihn ins Feuer legen wenn er mit (älteren) Kumpels unterwegs ist, da will er vielleicht besonders cool sein, keine Ahnung.
Und das mit der Haltestelle nervt sogar mich wenn mir da einer im manual oder Wheelie entgegen kommt. Warum steigen die nicht ab oder fahren wenigstens langsam und defensiv. Hirnis.
Stimmungsmässig alles eher schlecht für unseren Sport hier in Stuttgart.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Mai 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Aber echt, es wird allmählich albern
> Treppenfahren als Ordnungswidrigkeit...


Die übliche Anwohner-Polemik gemischt mit Corona-Verdruß und dazu einige echt blöde Radfahrer wird wohl noch einige solcher Artikel hervorbringen.


----------



## McBaren (24. Mai 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Die übliche Anwohner-Polemik gemischt mit Corona-Verdruß und dazu einige echt blöde Radfahrer wird wohl noch einige solcher Artikel hervorbringen.


Solche Artikel gehören zur Taktik. Es muss im Volk ankommen dass MTB Fahrer böse sind - dann erst kann man unter allgemeinen Applaus verbieten.


GG71 schrieb:


> Aber echt, es wird allmählich albern
> Treppenfahren als Ordnungswidrigkeit...


Wenn oben and Treppe Zeichen 239 angebracht ist, dann ist das wohl eine Ordnungswidrigkeit - da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, ausser ob das Schild weg kann.
Kostet: €15,- und mit Gefährdung €25,- und mit Sachbeschädigung €30,-


----------



## bashhard (24. Mai 2020)

"Die Anlage ... befindet sich *unweit des* *Woodpecker-Trails, der *seit März aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie *gesperrt ist.

Offenbar reicht es manchen Sportlern nicht, auf der offiziellen Downhill-Strecke zu heizen*. Sie suchen den Kick auf der Treppe – zum Leidwesen der Fußgänger. *„Ich verstehe nicht, dass sie direkt neben dem Trail fahren“,* sagt Ulrich Nanz.

Muss man dazu noch etwas sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2020)

Ist da wirklich schon mal jemand runter gefahren? Kann eigentlich gar nicht sein, denn so schlimm wie bekanntermaßen MTB Reifen für die Flora sind, dürfte auf dem Foto kein einziger Grashalm mehr zu sehen sein...


----------



## flashmatic (29. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte heute auch eine Begegnung der unangenehmen Art: Am Beginn des Birkenkoptrail hat mir eine Hundebesitzerin hinterhergerufen warum ich das machen würde, also das mit dem Natur zerstören und so. Ich habe dann eine Diskussion mit ihr gestartet in deren Verlauf ich mich mehrfach persönlich daherbeleidigen lassen musste (Sie sind nicht intelligent; blöd; doof; asozial etc.). Auf die erste Beleidigung,  die mit der Intelligenz, habe ich noch reagiert und sie gebeten mich nicht zu beleidigen, nur weil ich eine andere Meinung habe wie sie.
Sie hat ein durchweg negatives Bild vom mtb Sport. Sie würde öfters fast umgefahren, beleidigt, beschimpft, Stinkefinger bekommen etc.
Ich habe ihr gesagt,  dass das natürlich nicht in Ordnung ist.
Allen Argumenten, z.B. warum der Woodpecker in einer Stadt mit 600.000 Einwohnern nicht reicht,  dass es sehr viele mtbler *innen gibt, dass sie diesen Sport nicht stoppen kann, war sie nicht zugänglich. Sie reiche häufig Beschwerden bei der Stadt ein, man müsse das verbieten und wir sollen dahin gehen wo es erlaubt ist und keine 2m Regel gibt. Dass es diese nur in BW gibt hat sie sichtlich gefreut.
Sie hat noch alle Ereignisse die in der Zeitung standen zitiert (toter Hund,  Treppe in Degerloch, überfahrene Amphibien etc.) und wollte sie als selbst erlebt verkaufen. Schade dass ich auch Zeitung lese und ihr das auch sagte. Hat sie nicht gekümmert.
Sie sagte auch sie seien viele, die Mehrheit, sie wollen aktiv werden und uns anzeigen, blabla.
Dann kam die Rede auf die Burg und die vielen Einbauten dort, die ich auch kritisch sehe, was ich ihr auch gesagt habe. Ihre Aussage war: "...zum Glück ist jetzt mal einer verunglückt...".
Ich habe sie aufgefordert diese Formulierung nochmal zu überdenken, schliesslich sei ein Mensch schwer verunglückt. Sie hat sie genüsslich grinsend wiederholt und gesagt der wäre ja selbst schuld.
Daraufhin habe ich die Diskussion abgebrochen und ihr mitgeteilt dass ich das absolut pietätlos und total daneben finde und deshalb jetzt wieder weiterfahre.
Die war dermaßen voll Hass und Ablehnung, unglaublich.
Zum Glück sind mir sonst heute nur noch freundliche Menschen, mit und ohne Hund, beim Radeln begegnet.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Mai 2020)

Da ist das Fallenstellen nicht weit.

Ansonsten: nicht verwunderlich, dass diese Person viele negative Erfahrungen macht.


----------



## flashmatic (30. Mai 2020)

Sie selbst war nicht so der Typus Fallensteller, eher der "... ich kenne meine Rechte und werde alles dafür tun diese in meinem Sinne durchzusetzen..." Typus. Ich weiß gar nicht was ich schlimmer finde. Pest oder Cholera. 
Aber trotzdem ist die Stimmung, aus diversen Gründen, gefühlt leider gerade sehr schlecht.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Mai 2020)

Nun, wenn sie sagt, sie sind viele und wollen aktiv werden und sich selbst nach Rückfrage darüber freut, dass ein Biker verunglückt ist, ist auch das Fallenstellen nicht weit. Auch wenn sie es nicht persönlich macht. :-/


----------



## DonArcturus (2. Juni 2020)

Am Besten mal das Handy rausschmücken und sagen "Ich möchte dieses Gespräch zur Sicherung aufnehmen". Jede Beleidigung kann dann zur Anzeige gebracht werden, genauso wie die herzlose Schadenfreude letztendlich gegen die Dame arbeiten wird.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt merkt man schon, ob der Gegenüber mit sich reden lässt oder nicht. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, würde ich keine Zeit mit den Leuten verschwenden, denn die ist verschwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (4. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand gerade auch den Beitrag zum Mountainbiken im SWR gesehen?
Da bekommt man ja wieder die Krise, wie engstirnig die Interviewten Nicht-Mountainbiker sind.
Die interviewten Mountainbiker pochen auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme,
die Vertreter der Albvereins pöbeln wie rücksichtlos die Mountainbiker seien und die 2m-Regel Sinn mache.

Interessant auch der Vorschlag, dass wir Mountainbiker doch unsere eigenen Wege anlegen sollen. Da könnten wir dann auch machen, was wir wollen.
Der Forst freut sich ja bekanntlich sehr über die ganzen neu angelegten Trails in Stuttgart...


----------



## flashmatic (4. Juni 2020)

Welche Sendung?


----------



## bashhard (4. Juni 2020)

Hier kann man es in der Mediathek anschauen


----------



## flashmatic (4. Juni 2020)

Boah.
Harter Tobak zum Teil.
Wobei ich dem "wild and free" Menschen durchaus teilweise recht geben würde bzgl. Klingeln. Mich ärgert das auch wenn (E) Radler ohne Ankündigung an mir vorbeiballern, egal ob ich aufm Rad oder zu Fuß unterwegs bin. So eine Klingel am Rad schadet nicht, finde ich. Oder ein lauter Freilauf.


----------



## PanKas (5. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam zu machen ist ja schön und gut, allerdings finde ich es eine Frechheit das Leute die sich über vorbeifahrende Biker beschweren oft solche Leute sind die meinen der Weg (und ich spreche nicht mal von Trails) gehöre ihnen ganz alleine und meinten sie müssten mittendrin laufen, dann noch Schlangenlinien ziehen und oft auch noch halb taub sind da sie entweder nicht mehr gut hören oder eben laute Musik durch ihre Kopfhörer jagen. Solche Leute brauchen sich am Ende des Tages nicht beschweren wenn man dann einfach an ihnen vorbei zieht. Sorry aber irgendwo hört’s auf.

Erst neulich wieder passiert. Weg am Waldrand, mehr als zwei Meter breit und zwei ältere Damen meinten die müssten sich mit ihren Gehstöcken dermaßen ausbreiten das man ohne genug Sicherheitsabstand nicht dran vorbei kommt. Trotz lautem Freilauf, Aufmerksam machen durch Ansprechen von hinten, keine Reaktion. Also sehr langsam in Schrittgeschwindigkeit an den Damen vorbeigefahren. Die eine scheint sich dermaßen erschreckt zu haben das ich mir was anhören durfte. Es hat in mir wirklich gebrodelt aber ich hab die Schnauze gehalten und bin einfach weitergefahren weil es mit genau solchen Leuten absolut nix bringt sich zu unterhalten. Traurig aber wahr.

Würde ein Großteil der Leute da draußen einfach etwas mitdenken und genseitigen Respekt walten lassen (sowohl Wanderer als auch Biker), müssten wir nicht solche sinnlosen Diskussionen führen sondern könnten uns um die wirklich wichtigen Themen im Leben kümmern.


----------



## Keddenkloppa (6. Juni 2020)

PanKas schrieb:


> ...allerdings finde ich es eine Frechheit ...


Ohne Häme, aber wem 10 Gramm Klingel am Rad zuviel sind, sollte zuerst sich selbst hinterfragen.


----------



## PanKas (6. Juni 2020)

Nichts für ungut aber ne Klingel kommt bei mir schon aus Prinzip nicht ans Mountenbike. Die hat da meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren und sieht auch völlig daneben aus. Das kannst du gern handhaben wie du möchtest aber so seh ich das zumindest. Von der Klingel zum Ständer und  zum Fuchsschwanz ist es dann auch nicht mehr weit   

Ganz im Ernst, bisher hatte ich mit meinem Freilauf zum Großteil kaum Probleme da mich allein dadurch die meisten kommen hören. Bei den speziellen Exemplaren unserer Gattung (siehe Beispiel meines vorherigen Posts) hilft auch ne Klingel nicht weiter wenn man meint sich auf Wegen so zu verhalten als wäre man da ganz alleine unterwegs. Das ist genauso wenn Leute im Supermarkt mit ihrem Einkaufswagen mitten im Weg stehen bleiben und alles blockieren, sorry da sollte man schon ein wenig das Hirn einschalten und nachdenken.

Du fährst doch auf der Autobahn in der Regel auch nicht dauerhaft zwischen zwei Spuren. Dort ist es ja völlig normal das andere Teilnehmer von hinten kommen und schneller sind, somit an dir vorbei wollen. Das selbe sollten sich mal so einige Wanderer beim Spazierengehen aneignen und endlich kapieren das da auch mal ein Rad, ein Jogger, ein Bär (ja gut nicht unbedingt in unseren Breitengraden) oder was auch immer kommen kann und sich schon bewusst einfach seitlich einordnen anstatt die volle Breite auszunutzen.

Just my two cents.


----------



## flashmatic (6. Juni 2020)

Ich finde meine Klingel hübsch, passend und zweckmäßig. Aber soll jede*r für sich selbst entscheiden. Und ein laut knatternder Freilauf hilft ja auch, erschreckt aber die Leute deutlich mehr als eine Klingel, mich auch.
Und ja, die (Alters)tauben nerven ein wenig, deutlich mehr nerven mich die Kopfhörerträger.


----------



## McFox (6. Juni 2020)

PanKas schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber ne Klingel kommt bei mir schon aus Prinzip nicht ans Mountenbike.


Und wahrscheinlich laufen manche Wanderer nur aus Prinzip auf der ganzen Breite des weges. 
Diese Aussage von dir finde ich ein wenig engstirnig wenn man gleichzeitig von Toleranz und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme spricht.


----------



## PanKas (6. Juni 2020)

Unter Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme verstehe ich das auch Wanderer usw. sich einfach bewusst sind das sie da draußen nicht alleine sind, ganz einfach. Oder findest du das so verkehrt? Man sollte von seinem hohen Ross runterkommen und akzeptieren das neben einem selbst sich diverse andere "Objekte"  auf nem Weg aufhalten können und manchmal eben schneller sind als man selbst. Da sollte man sich nicht künstlich aufregen wenn man jemanden nicht hören kommt und von so einem Individuum "überholt" wird. Sich da zu erschrecken ist das eine, dann aber noch anfangen zu meckern setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf.

Sollen sich jetzt auch Jogger, Kinder auf Inline Skates usw. ne Klingel an den Finger hängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWhite (6. Juni 2020)

Eine Klingel ist ein nützliches Teil und dient der normalen Kommunikation. Ich finde es besser, wenn ganz sanft auf die Ankunft des Rades hingewiesen wird. Vielleicht sind diese "Fussgänger" eben durch rücksichtslose Biker verschreckt worden und reagieren so. Wir sollten uns da mehr Gedanken machen. 
FG
Red


----------



## bashhard (6. Juni 2020)

Ich habe auch keine Klingel mehr am Bike, da es meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Vorteil bringt. Klingelt man, wird man häufig absichtlich ignoriert und der Weg nicht freigemacht.
Ich rufe inzwischen immer möglichst freundlich "Achtung", und nähere mich langsam, falls die Leute mal wieder nicht reagieren. Das funktioniert meistens problemlos. Aber teilweise sind die selbst bei Rufen aus 2m noch taub und dann ganz erschrocken, wenn man vorbeifährt. Solchen Leuten ist auch einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## dopero (6. Juni 2020)

Keddenkloppa schrieb:


> Ohne Häme, aber wem 10 Gramm Klingel am Rad zuviel sind, sollte zuerst sich selbst hinterfragen.


Vielleicht auch mal hinterfragen wann man eine Klingel überhaupt einsetzen darf (genau darf, ein muss gibt es nämlich nicht):


> StVO
> §16 Warnzeichen
> (1) Schall- und Leuchtzeichen *darf* nur geben,
> 1. wer außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften überholt (§ 5 Absatz 5) oder
> 2. wer sich oder Andere gefährdet sieht.


Bei 2. besteht laut StVO §5 (3) 1. eine unklarer Verkehrslage, bei der man nicht Überholen darf. Wenn man sich daran hält, gibt es auch keinen Grund zu Klingeln.

Wozu soll ich jetzt also eine Klingel am Rad benutzen?


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Juni 2020)

Darum habe ich sowas am Bike....https://fahrradklingel-shop.de/swisstrailbell/1776/swisstrailbell-collector-black-mit-weissem-mountainbiker?c=25

Da erschrecken sich die Leute nicht, die freuen sich sogar und finden diese Art Klingel gut.


----------



## RedWhite (6. Juni 2020)

Ähhh...und das hübsche Mädchen auf dem Gehweg.......verdient die nicht mal mit Glockenklingeln veraufmerksamt zu werden. )
FG
Red

P.S zu meiner Jugendzeit gab es noch "Sturmklingeln" fürs Fahrrad....mann sind a die Fussgänger zur Seite gehüpft! Heute sind die meisten "resigniert"!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal hinterfragen wann man eine Klingel überhaupt einsetzen darf (genau darf, ein muss gibt es nämlich nicht):
> 
> Bei 2. besteht laut StVO §5 (3) 1. eine unklarer Verkehrslage, bei der man nicht Überholen darf. Wenn man sich daran hält, gibt es auch keinen Grund zu Klingeln.
> 
> Wozu soll ich jetzt also eine Klingel am Rad benutzen?



Die Strassenverkehrsordnung auf dem Trail, aha. Immer wenn man denkt, es kann nicht dümmer kommen.....


----------



## Yeti666 (7. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal hinterfragen wann man eine Klingel überhaupt einsetzen darf (genau darf, ein muss gibt es nämlich nicht):
> 
> Bei 2. besteht laut StVO §5 (3) 1. eine unklarer Verkehrslage, bei der man nicht Überholen darf. Wenn man sich daran hält, gibt es auch keinen Grund zu Klingeln.
> 
> Wozu soll ich jetzt also eine Klingel am Rad benutzen?


Seit wann gilt die StVo im Wald auf Typischem MTB-Gelände???


----------



## Andy_29 (7. Juni 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die StVo im Wald auf Typischem MTB-Gelände???


"Typisches MTB-Gelände" ist nicht der Wald, sondern ein BikePark.

Wald ist in D erst einmal zur Holzproduktion da. (Schutzgebiete ausgenommen)
Danach kommt die Erholung der Menschen.
Das Spaziergänger nebeneinander laufen ist normal, die wollen doch quatschen, das geht im Gänsemarsch nur schlecht.
Und solange die dabei niemanden behindern spricht auch nichts dagegen.
Das manche Zeitgenossen nicht auf die Umgebung achten sieht man an der Unfallstatistik im Strassenverkehr.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. Juni 2020)

McFox schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich laufen manche Wanderer nur aus Prinzip auf der ganzen Breite des weges.
> Diese Aussage von dir finde ich ein wenig engstirnig wenn man gleichzeitig von Toleranz und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme spricht.



So ist es.

also bitte, wenn wir mit der Familie im Wald sind, dann laufen wir auch nebeneinander, Der Wald dient der Erholung und ist keine Rennstrecke.
und wer wer das Maul beim begegnen nicht aufbekommt, der braucht halt eine Klingel.
An unseren Rädern ist keine, heranfahren und wenn die Fußgänger den Freilauf nicht hören dann gibt es halt ein Hallo, Grüß Gott, Tschuldigung und dann ein Dankeschön. bevor man wieder Gas gibt. Ist das Nebeneinander denn so schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (7. Juni 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Ich finde meine Klingel hübsch, passend und zweckmäßig. Aber soll jede*r für sich selbst entscheiden. Und ein laut knatternder Freilauf hilft ja auch, erschreckt aber die Leute deutlich mehr als eine Klingel,


Eine Klingelgeräusch kommt halt plötzlich.
Ein einigermaßen lauter Freilauf ist jedoch schon von weiten zu hörenund erschrickt die Leute weniger.
Und manche reagieren auf Klingeln halt provokant, unfreundlich oder machen erst recht den Platz nicht frei.


bashhard schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Klingel mehr am Bike, da es meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Vorteil bringt. Klingelt man, wird man häufig absichtlich ignoriert und der Weg nicht freigemacht.
> Ich *rufe *inzwischen immer möglichst freundlich "Achtung", und nähere mich langsam, falls die Leute mal *wieder nicht* reagieren. Das funktioniert meistens problemlos. Aber *teilweise *sind die selbst bei Rufen aus 2m noch *taub *und dann ganz *erschrocken*, wenn man vorbeifährt. Solchen Leuten ist auch einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.


Stimmt, leider.
Ich rufe immer: _Gestatten _und beim Vorbeifahren noch *Danke*, Dankeschön . Manchmal halt auch nur  zähneknirschend. Denn vor allem die Wanderer sind es, die man sich nicht zu "Feinden" machen soll. Die prägen dann die Stimmung oder machen Stimmung gegen MTB bzw leiten ihre Wut, Agression, unverständnis und unmut dann an die Behörden weiter.



Andy_29 schrieb:


> Das Spaziergänger nebeneinander laufen ist normal, die wollen doch quatschen, das geht im Gänsemarsch nur schlecht.
> Und solange die dabei niemanden behindern spricht auch nichts dagegen.


Sehe ich auch so.
Da geht eine Familie oder Freunde im Wald spazieren, denkt sich, man ist alleine und kann dementsprechend nebeneinander gehen. Und wenn dann doch jemand schnellerer kommt, hört man ihn oder nimmt ihn ohnehin wahr. Weil es eben normal ist (von der Geschwindigkeit).
Ungewohnt (und daher abnormal ) sind eben Mountainbiker (mit hoher Geschwindigkeit; uns selbst wenn sie nicht schnell fahren, sind sie immer noch schneller als ein Fußgeher). Und da kann ich schon verstehen, dass man sich erschreckt. Oder nicht gerade erfreut ist, wenn dann, schon wieder einer oder eine Horde an MTB kommt. Nirgends hat man seine Ruhe .

Und als wäre das für den Spaziergeher oder ältere Menschen nicht schon schlimm genug, nein, dann kommen auch noch die elektro Biker, die zum Teil noch schneller (vorbei)fahren bzw noch schneller von hinten herankommen.


----------



## matt017 (7. Juni 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Eine Klingelgeräusch kommt halt plötzlich.
> Ein einigermaßen lauter Freilauf ist jedoch schon von weiten zu hörenund erschrickt die Leute weniger.



Hm, ich weiß nicht. Hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Freilaufgeräusch automatisch als etwas eher aggressives wahrgenommen wird (allein vom Geräusch selbst, aber auch weil fast nur sportlich bewegte Räder überhaupt einen lauten Freilauf haben). 
Klingel kommt plötzlich, das stimmt. Aber auch Omas und Kinder klingeln. Und klingeln wird eigentlich von allen mit Fahrrad assoziiert. 
Ein lautes Freilaufgeräusch erzeugt manchmal eher Erschrecken und Angst (und wird nicht unbedingt als Fahrrad erkannt, sondern als 'Kettensäge'). 

Deshalb glaube ich, dass die Reputation der Biker auch nicht besser wird, so lange es noch genug von uns gibt, denen eine Klingel zu uncool ist.


----------



## dopero (7. Juni 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Strassenverkehrsordnung auf dem Trail, aha. Immer wenn man denkt, es kann nicht dümmer kommen.....


Auch wenn es viele nicht verstehen, es kommt wirklich nur auf die Öffentlichkeit eines Weges an. Dann gilt dort die StVO. Öffentlich ist alles was nicht wirksam abgesperrt (Zaun, Tor, Drehkreuz, ...) ist. Ein Verbotsschild, egal ob offiziell oder selbst gebastelt, reicht da nicht aus.

Nachzulesen z.B. hier im Forum oder auf den diversen Seiten der Regelungen einzelner Bundesländer bei der DIMB. z.B. Rheinland-Pfalz:
"Betrachtet man das Ganze und vor allem die verwendeten Wegebegriffe dagegen zusätzlich auch im Kontext der Rechtsordnung und berücksichtigt, *dass auf Wegen (egal ob Wald- oder Fußwege) auch die StVO gilt*, ..."
oder z.B. auf dieser Webseite:
"Das Befahren von Feldwegen/Waldwegen unterliegt keinen besonderen Regeln, wenn es sich um einen öffentlichen Weg handelt. Dann *gilt für alle, die Wald- und Feldwege befahren wollen, die StVO (Straßenverkehrsordnung)*."


----------



## bashhard (7. Juni 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Stimmt, leider.
> Ich rufe immer: _Gestatten _und beim Vorbeifahren noch *Danke*, Dankeschön . Manchmal halt auch nur  zähneknirschend. Denn vor allem die Wanderer sind es, die man sich nicht zu "Feinden" machen soll. Die prägen dann die Stimmung oder machen Stimmung gegen MTB bzw leiten ihre Wut, Agression, unverständnis und unmut dann an die Behörden weiter.



Ja, ich bedanke mich dann auch immer. Wobei das echt schwer fällt, wenn die Fußgänger nicht zur Seite gehen wollten und einen nur grimmig anschauen. Aber ich hoffe immer, dass ich damit zu einer posittiveren Wahrnehmung der Biker beitrage.



matt017 schrieb:


> Klingel kommt plötzlich, das stimmt. Aber auch Omas und Kinder klingeln. Und *klingeln wird eigentlich von allen mit Fahrrad assoziiert.*


Das ist leider mit der Grund, warum man dann ignoriert wird. Es gibt genug Fußgänger, die so kontra Fahrradfahren sind, dass sie Biker absichtlich blockieren. Kündigt man sich also als Fahrradfahrer an, dann bleiben sie erst Recht stehen.


----------



## PanKas (7. Juni 2020)

Schwieriges Thema aber ich seh das relativ einfach. Solange man nicht auf expliziten Fußgänger-, Wanderwege usw. unterwegs ist wo es z.B. wirklich "verboten" ist auf dem Rad zu sitzen, muss auch der ordinäre Mensch der da zu Fuß unterwegs ist einfach einsehen das er da nicht alleine unterwegs ist und "jederzeit" von hinten jemand kommen könnte der an einem vorbei will. Was natürlich nicht geht ist an Fußgängern vorbeizuschießen usw..

Mal ehrlich wenn wir mit dem Bike auf einer Straße unterwegs sind, erwarten wir doch auch nicht das die Autos von hinten hupen wenn sie an uns vorbei wollen und die Autogeräusche nehmen wir doch in dem Fall auch nicht als "aggressiv" war. Und auch wir fahren da an der Seite und nicht mitten auf der Straße (von ein paar Ausnahmen mal abgesehen).

Ich erwate auch nicht das Familien usw. "hintereinander" laufen aber wenn man schon schon die volle Bandbreite ausnutzt dann sollte man nicht so ignorant sein und sich dann auch noch unnötig aufregen wenn da doch mal ein Radfahrer oder was auch immer mit moderater Geschwindigkeit an einem vorbei will.

Und nein es sind nicht alle so (mit den allermeisten Begegnungen gab es meinerseits auch nie Probleme da jeder weis wie er sich dem anderen gegenüber respektvoll zu verhalten hat) aber es gibt hier so eine spezielle Gruppe die man getrost als ignorant einstufen kann. Und oft sind das auch die die dann in irgendwelchen Sendungen, Interviews usw. zu Wort kommen.

An Gottes Willen zu appellieren und sich zu fragen wo der jetzt auf einmal herkam ist dermaßen fehl platziert wenn man in einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft lebt. Aufwachen, man ist da draußen nicht alleine unterwegs und sofern man sich auf Wegen aufhält wo ein Mischbetrieb auch offiziell erlaubt ist hilft es nicht sich künstlich aufzuregen solange alles gesittet von statten geht.


----------



## flashmatic (7. Juni 2020)

Das mit den Füßgängern geht so weit, daß ich mich, wenn ich mit meiner 6 jährigen Tochter auf dem Gehweg fahre, anmachen lassen muss daß ich das nicht dürfe. Da fühle ich mich dann aber schon bemüßigt die Leute aufzuklären, daß ich als Begleitperson sehr wohl auf dem Gehweg mit menem Kind fahren darf. Kommt zum Glück aber selten vor.
Und tatsächlich sind die meisten Fußgänger uns Radler*innen eher wohl gesonnen, zumal wenn man freundlich grüßt und sich bedankt, was ich selbstverständlicherweise auch mache. Die paar Handvoll, die Stunk wollen, die machen den auch, egal wie man sich verhält, egal wo man fährt, egal ob Klingel, Freilauf, rufen..., die sind halt auf Krawall gebürstet. Wäre interessant zu wissen wie sich so jemand sonst im Leben so verhält!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (7. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal hinterfragen wann man eine Klingel überhaupt einsetzen darf (genau darf, ein muss gibt es nämlich nicht):
> 
> Bei 2. besteht laut StVO §5 (3) 1. eine unklarer Verkehrslage, bei der man nicht Überholen darf. Wenn man sich daran hält, gibt es auch keinen Grund zu Klingeln.
> 
> Wozu soll ich jetzt also eine Klingel am Rad benutzen?


Es ist aber Pflicht eine Klingel am Rad zu haben laut.......... https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/strassenverkehrszulassungsordnung/64a-stvzo/


----------



## Clickschuh (7. Juni 2020)

Ich komme selbst ursprünglich aus Stuttgart und eigentlich bietet sich die Kessellage hervorragend zum Biken.

Das Thema und die ewigen Streitereien können mMn nur dann geklärt werden, wenn für alle die Benefits klar sind und jeder weiß wie er davon profitiert - darum geht es ja leider in der heutigen Zeit.

Um alle an einen Tisch zu bekommen müssen Biker gesammelt mit einer Stimme sprechen und jeder seine Interessen vertreten kann. Für die Stadt Stuttgart wäre eigentlich das Biken ein super Aushängeschild und lässt sich hervorragend vermarkten und damit werben.

Es gibt inzwischen einen Mountainbikeverein in Stuttgart https://www.mtb-stuttgart.com/ - ich finde diese Initiative sehr gut und ich denke über diesen Weg lässt sich vieles Bewegen und Verwalten. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag für ein Jahr ist nicht besonders hoch und ich denke so können die Interessen gebündelt werden.

Ich selbst merke wie sich hier in Tirol alles langsam bewegt und das Potential des Bikesports wird immer mehr erkannt. Trails anzulegen und instand zu halten kostet viel Arbeit und Geld und alles muss organisiert werden - das bedarf vieler Freiwilliger und n haufen Geld. Die Stadt Stuttgart wird das erst bezuschussen wenn der Nutzen für die Stadt ersichtlich wird.

Der Bikeverein in Beilstein wie ich finde schon echt was erreicht und das glaube ich ist der richtige Weg. Unterstützt die Jungs in Stuttgart!


----------



## dopero (7. Juni 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Es ist aber Pflicht eine Klingel am Rad zu haben laut.......... https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/strassenverkehrszulassungsordnung/64a-stvzo/


Habe auch nie was anderes behauptet. Nur zu was soll ich die denn nun benutzen? Wenn ich mich an alles andere in der StVO halte, wohl gar nicht.


----------



## robzo (7. Juni 2020)

PanKas schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema aber ich seh das relativ einfach. Solange man nicht auf expliziten Fußgänger-, Wanderwege usw. unterwegs ist wo es z.B. wirklich "verboten" ist auf dem Rad zu sitzen, muss auch der ordinäre Mensch der da zu Fuß unterwegs ist einfach einsehen das er da nicht alleine unterwegs ist und "jederzeit" von hinten jemand kommen könnte der an einem vorbei will. Was natürlich nicht geht ist an Fußgängern vorbeizuschießen usw..


Also ehrlich, meinst Du diesen Stuss ernst?
Dann gehst Du hoffentlich auf jedem Geweg mit Deiner Frau/Freundin/Deinen Kindern usw. immer schön im Gänsemarsch, denn es könnte jederzeit von hinten ein Läufer, Jogger, Skater, schnellerer Fußgänger kommen, der da sein darf und Platz braucht.


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juni 2020)

Es gibt schöne unauffällige Klingeln die einem in 90% aller Fälle keinerlei Probleme bereiten.
Wer ohne fährt und auch noch "Achtung" schreit suggeriert doch gradezu die Gefahr die da auf den Wanderer zukommt.

PS: Pankas schreibt sogar Mountainbike im MTB Forum falsch. Warum antwortet man solchen Trollen überhaupt?
Sind Ferien?


----------



## robzo (7. Juni 2020)

...und noch was zur Klingel:








						Bußgeldkatalog § 64a StVZO: Schallzeichen an Fahrrädern
					

Was droht beim Verstoß gegen § 64a StVZO? Alles Wichtige über Schallzeichen an Fahrrädern aus dem Bußgeldkatalog der Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung hier!




					www.bussgeldkatalog.net
				




Unter anderem steht da als Auszug

Die Fahrradklingel ist für Rennrad, Kinderfahrrad, Mountainbike und Co. *Pflicht!* Bei einem Verstoß gegen die Vorschriften zur Fahrradklingel drohen laut Bußgeldkatalog 15 Euro Verwarngeld. Zusätzlich müssen auch an Schlitten und entsprechenden Fahrzeugen Klingeln angebracht sein, wobei Handschlitten hier von der Regel ausgenommen sind


----------



## PanKas (7. Juni 2020)

@robzo:
zeige mir eine Stelle hier wo ich geschrieben habe das ich explizit erwarte das man im Gänsemarsch gehen soll?
Ich habe nur ein Problem mit Leuten die nicht im Gänsemarsch gehen und sich dann auch noch aufregen, selbst wenn man langsam an ihnen vorbeifährt.

Hättest du dir auch die Mühe gemacht meinen vorherigen Post genau zu lesen dann stand da z.B.:

_Ich erwate auch nicht das Familien usw. "hintereinander" laufen aber wenn man schon die volle Bandbreite ausnutzt dann sollte man nicht so ignorant sein und sich dann auch noch unnötig aufregen wenn da doch mal ein Radfahrer oder was auch immer mit moderater Geschwindigkeit an einem vorbei will._


@adsiebenaz:
Und du scheinst der Oberheld zu sein. Nur weil man jetzt einen kleinen Schreibfehler gefunden hat macht man hier so ein Wind. Schon mal daran gedacht das man sowas mal auch auf dem Smartphone tippt und sich hier und da kleine Rechtschreibfehler einschleichen, vor allem wenn man nen längeren Text schreibt und das einem halt auf dem kleinen Display nicht gleich auffällt?

Was soll ich dir sagen, ja scheinen tatsächlich Ferien zu sein wenn du genau so etwas findest das man scheinbar kritisieren kann.


----------



## robzo (7. Juni 2020)

PanKas schrieb:


> @robzo:
> zeige mir eine Stelle hier wo ich geschrieben habe das ich explizit erwarte das man im Gänsemarsch gehen soll?
> Ich habe nur ein Problem mit Leuten die nicht im Gänsemarsch gehen und sich dann auch noch aufregen, selbst wenn man langsam an ihnen vorbeifährt.
> 
> Hättest du dir auch die Mühe gemacht meinen vorherigen Post genau zu lesen dann stand da z.B.:



Egal, was Du dann später schreibst, liest sich genau das aus Deinem nachfolgenden Post heraus. Und alles was Du sonst noch von Dir gibst sowie Deine Wortwahl, bestärkt mich in dieser Auffassung.



PanKas schrieb:


> Irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam zu machen ist ja schön und gut, allerdings *finde ich es eine Frechheit* das Leute die sich über vorbeifahrende Biker beschweren oft solche Leute sind die meinen der Weg (und ich spreche nicht mal von Trails) gehöre ihnen ganz alleine und *meinten sie müssten mittendrin laufen*, dann noch Schlangenlinien ziehen und *oft auch noch halb taub sind da sie entweder nicht mehr gut hören oder eben laute Musik durch ihre Kopfhörer jagen* . Solche Leute brauchen sich am Ende des Tages nicht beschweren wenn man dann einfach an ihnen vorbei zieht. Sorry aber irgendwo hört’s auf.
> 
> Erst neulich wieder passiert. Weg *am Waldrand, mehr als zwei Meter breit und zwei ältere Damen meinten die müssten sich mit ihren Gehstöcken dermaßen ausbreiten* das man ohne genug Sicherheitsabstand nicht dran vorbei kommt. Trotz lautem Freilauf, Aufmerksam machen durch Ansprechen von hinten, keine Reaktion. Also sehr langsam in Schrittgeschwindigkeit an den Damen vorbeigefahren. Die eine scheint sich dermaßen erschreckt zu haben das ich mir was anhören durfte. Es hat in mir wirklich gebrodelt aber ich hab die Schnauze gehalten und bin einfach weitergefahren weil es mit genau solchen Leuten absolut nix bringt sich zu unterhalten. Traurig aber wahr.
> 
> Würde ein Großteil der Leute da draußen einfach etwas mitdenken und genseitigen Respekt walten lassen (sowohl Wanderer als auch Biker), müssten wir nicht solche sinnlosen Diskussionen führen sondern könnten uns um die wirklich wichtigen Themen im Leben kümmern.


----------



## muddymartin (7. Juni 2020)

Gehts raus und fahrt Fahrrad.....


----------



## robzo (7. Juni 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Gehts raus und fahrt Fahrrad.....


s'isch dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (7. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Habe auch nie was anderes behauptet. Nur zu was soll ich die denn nun benutzen? Wenn ich mich an alles andere in der StVO halte, wohl gar nicht.


Steht doch dabei!


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juni 2020)

PanKas schrieb:


> @adsiebenaz:
> Und du scheinst der Oberheld zu sein. Nur weil man jetzt einen kleinen Schreibfehler gefunden hat macht man hier so ein Wind. Schon mal daran gedacht das man sowas mal auch auf dem Smartphone tippt und sich hier und da kleine Rechtschreibfehler einschleichen, vor allem wenn man nen längeren Text schreibt und das einem halt auf dem kleinen Display nicht gleich auffällt?
> 
> Was soll ich dir sagen, ja scheinen tatsächlich Ferien zu sein wenn du genau so etwas findest das man scheinbar kritisieren kann.



Auf den Rest gehste nicht ein, war klar.
Ne Klingel wiegt nichts und es gibt sehr unauffällige und auch schöne. Dein Leben wird dadurch einfacher und das deiner Mitmenschen auch.
Der Vergleich mit dem Fuchsschwanz hinkt. Der is wirklich nur Deko.


----------



## bashhard (8. Juni 2020)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Auf den Rest gehste nicht ein, war klar.
> Ne Klingel wiegt nichts und es gibt sehr unauffällige und auch schöne. Dein Leben wird dadurch einfacher und das deiner Mitmenschen auch.
> Der Vergleich mit dem Fuchsschwanz hinkt. Der is wirklich nur Deko.


Mein Leben wurde durch eine Klingel auf jeden Fall nicht einfacher.
Meine Mitmenschen sind durchschnittlich häufiger zur Seite gegangen, als ich freundlich gerufen habe.
Beim Klingeln wird man von einigen absichtlich ignoriert und das sind meiner Erfahrung nach mehr, als wenn ich rufe.
Im Übrigen hat das nichts mit "schreien" zu tun, so wie du das bezogen auf meinen Kommentar geäußert hast.
Ich rufe betont freundlich und bedanke mich im Anschluss. Damit suggeriere ich nicht mehr eine Gefahr, als wenn ich klingle.


----------



## adsiebenaz (8. Juni 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Mein Leben wurde durch eine Klingel auf jeden Fall nicht einfacher.
> Meine Mitmenschen sind durchschnittlich häufiger zur Seite gegangen, als ich freundlich gerufen habe.
> Beim Klingeln wird man von einigen absichtlich ignoriert und das sind meiner Erfahrung nach mehr, als wenn ich rufe.
> Im Übrigen hat das nichts mit "schreien" zu tun, so wie du das bezogen auf meinen Kommentar geäußert hast.
> Ich rufe betont freundlich und bedanke mich im Anschluss. Damit suggeriere ich nicht mehr eine Gefahr, als wenn ich klingle.



Dann triffst du wohl leider auf ignorantere Menschen als ich.
Ich fahre gern Touren mit dem Enduro. Ohne Klingel wären die Touren eine reine Tortour.
Bisher hatte ich genau ein mal das Problem das mir jemand nicht aus dem Weg gehen wollte und er sich belästig fühlte, das war übrigens auf einem Weg unter 2 Meter breite auf der Schwäbischen Alb wo man ohne Probleme hätte passieren können. Der Mann hatte schlichtweg keine Lust auf SEINEM Wanderweg Platz zu machen, hatte also nur bedingt mit der Klingel zu tun.


----------



## Daniel1893 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich war zeitweise auch mal ohne Klingel unterwegs und habe eindeutig öfter zu hören bekommen wieso ich keine Klingel hätte (trotz vorherigem bemerkbar machen) als andersherum Leute wegen der Klingel nicht Platz gemacht hätten.


----------



## GG71 (8. Juni 2020)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> andersherum Leute wegen der Klingel nicht Platz gemacht hätten.


Meine Erfahrung:
Sie erschrecken vom Klingeln mehr, drehen sich um und bleiben stehen, wie Bowling Figuren oder springen ohne Not kreuz und quer, nach der Muster der/die/das links war nach rechts, der/die/das rechts war nach links, Hundeleine nun quergespannt.

Je blöder die sie sind, umso größer und selbstüberzeugter die Töne, egal ob man geklingelt hat oder nicht.

Vernünftige und intelligente Leute belagern dagegen nicht die volle breite und man kommt ohne Probleme vorbei, ohne was sagen/klingeln zu müssen.


----------



## ufp (9. Juni 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Strassenverkehrsordnung auf dem Trail, aha. Immer wenn man denkt, es kann nicht dümmer kommen.....





Yeti666 schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die StVo im Wald auf Typischem MTB-Gelände???





dopero schrieb:


> Auch wenn es viele nicht verstehen, es kommt wirklich nur auf die Öffentlichkeit eines Weges an. Dann gilt dort die StVO. Öffentlich ist alles was nicht wirksam abgesperrt (Zaun, Tor, Drehkreuz, ...) ist. Ein Verbotsschild, egal ob offiziell oder selbst gebastelt, reicht da nicht aus.
> 
> Nachzulesen z.B. hier im Forum oder auf den diversen Seiten der Regelungen einzelner Bundesländer bei der DIMB. z.B. Rheinland-Pfalz:
> "Betrachtet man das Ganze und vor allem die verwendeten Wegebegriffe dagegen zusätzlich auch im Kontext der Rechtsordnung und berücksichtigt, *dass auf Wegen (egal ob Wald- oder Fußwege) auch die StVO gilt*, ..."
> ...





robzo schrieb:


> ...und noch was zur Klingel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wer hat jetzt Recht?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (9. Juni 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung:
> Sie erschrecken vom Klingeln mehr, drehen sich um und bleiben stehen, wie Bowling Figuren oder springen ohne Not kreuz und quer, nach der Muster der/die/das links war nach rechts, der/die/das rechts war nach links, Hundeleine nun quergespannt.
> 
> Je blöder die sie sind, umso größer und selbstüberzeugter die Töne, egal ob man geklingelt hat oder nicht.
> ...



Du fährst dann auf dem Trail auch immer ganz rechts, trotz Ideallinie? 
Damit schnellere Radler an Dir ohne Klingeln vorbeikommen.


----------



## backinblack76 (9. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich ein wichtiges Thema aber hier wird 2 Seiten über Sinn / Unsinn und rechtliches zum Thema Klingeln diskutiert.
Ihr seid Deutschland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (9. Juni 2020)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein wichtiges Thema aber hier wird 2 Seiten über Sinn / Unsinn und rechtliches zum Thema Klingeln diskutiert.
> Ihr seid Deutschland ?



halt doch einfach die finger still wenns dich nicht interessiert.

du bist troll (blödes smiley einfügen)


----------



## robzo (9. Juni 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Also wer hat jetzt Recht?


Na ja, die Stvo schreibt die Klingel vor. Ob die nun im Wald gilt, oder nicht, ist ja egal. Denn Du beginnst die Tour ja nicht auf dem Trail und fährst nur dort, sondern der Weg dorhin, ein Feldweg außerhalb des Waldes etc. sind ja immer dabei und dort gilt die dann. (Oder Du baust sie immer alle paar Meter dran und wieder weg, je nach Wegeverordnung   )
Es sei denn, Du fährst mit dem Rad ausschließlich im Bikepark.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2020)

Leute... einfach an die jeweilige Situation angepasst verhalten, niemanden gefährden oder erschrecken und nicht provozieren lassen.

Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder? 
Und völlig unabhängig von StVO&Co. ?

Einzelne Idioten einfach mit zuckersüßer Freundlichkeit kompensieren und sich die Laune davon nicht verderben lassen.


----------



## clemsi (11. Juni 2020)

Wie ist denn aktuell die Lage am Kubus- ist da alles fahrbar?


----------



## coastalwolf (11. Juni 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell die Lage am Kubus- ist da alles fahrbar?



Ist wie russisches Roulette. Man hört von Bikern in U-Haft. Trau Dich einfach


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juni 2020)

Wäre total nett, wenn jemand bei den Pfützen kurz den Stöpsel zieht und das Wasser ablässt, wenn er schon mal da ist. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (12. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Na ja, die Stvo schreibt die Klingel vor. Ob die nun im Wald gilt, oder nicht, ist ja egal. Denn Du beginnst die Tour ja nicht auf dem Trail und fährst nur dort, sondern der Weg dorhin, ein Feldweg außerhalb des Waldes etc. sind ja immer dabei und dort gilt die dann. (Oder Du baust sie immer alle paar Meter dran und wieder weg, je nach Wegeverordnung   )
> Es sei denn, Du fährst mit dem Rad ausschließlich im Bikepark.


Ich meinte (mit meinem Beitrag #384 )
@on any sunday und
@Yeti666 
für die das anscheinend so unverstellbar und abwegig war.
Vielleicht könnten sie ja dazu jetzt Stellung nehmen?

Oder war's vielleicht eh wieder nur das typische Forums"gerülpse/gerotze", also mal schnell etwas unbedachtes raushauen?


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Ich meinte (mit meinem Beitrag #384 )
> @on any sunday und
> @Yeti666
> für die das anscheinend so unverstellbar und abwegig war.
> ...


Einfach Klingel dranbauen und dranlassen und nach Bedarf und Gesetzeslage verwenden, ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## ufp (12. Juni 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Einfach Klingel dranbauen und dranlassen und nach Bedarf und Gesetzeslage verwenden, ist doch ganz einfach.


Ok, dann habe ich


Yeti666 schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die StVo im Wald auf Typischem MTB-Gelände???


wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## GG71 (12. Juni 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell die Lage am Kubus- ist da alles fahrbar?


Teilweise Weltmeisterboden, teilweise Pfützen und Schlamm.
Ab morgen regnet es wieder.


----------



## tont (20. Juni 2020)

Es ist einfach so schön Vorurteile zu haben  und null Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen. 



			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.interview-ein-solcher-trail-waere-eine-katastrophe.1f7529d5-e388-4740-b159-2f5f6803b15f.html


----------



## muddymartin (20. Juni 2020)

Leserbrief ist schon raus:
Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

meine Erwartungshaltung als Abonnent  das journalistische Niveau betreffend beim Lesen der Lokalteile ist schon extrem niedrig. Mit besagtem Interview über Mountainbikestrecken auf dem Kappelberg  ist die STZ leider endgültig auf Boulevardblattniveau angekommen. Hier dürfen zwei Jäger völlig undifferenziert Ihren offenbar außer Kontrolle geratenen Emotionen freien Lauf lassen und Zehntausende, die diesen Form des Radfahrens im Großraum Stuttgart friedlich und umweltfreundlich ausüben, als rücksichtslose Bambikiller darstellen. Hier wird in einer Zeit, in der sich aufgrund der Coronakrise einfach viele Menschen im Wald befinden und sich zwangsläufig begegnen, auf billigste Art und Weise Stimmung gegen eine Nutzergruppe gemacht, um sich in Bezug auf Themen, die der persönlichen Überzeugung nicht passen, in eine günstige Position zu bringen. Dass Kirrungen in der Regel angelegt werden, um Wild für den Abschuss anzulocken oder allein in Deutschland 200.000 Rehe im Straßenverkehr getötet werden, geschenkt!. Aber die Räuberpistole vom getöteten Reh aus dem Nachbarrevier so abzudrucken offenbart bei der Redakteurin das Fehlen jeglicher Objektivität und ist pure, reißerische Stimmungsmache.


----------



## BrotherMo (20. Juni 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Leserbrief ist schon raus:
> Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
> 
> meine Erwartungshaltung als Abonnent  das journalistische Niveau betreffend beim Lesen der Lokalteile ist schon extrem niedrig. Mit besagtem Interview über Mountainbikestrecken auf dem Kappelberg  ist die STZ leider endgültig auf Boulevardblattniveau angekommen. Hier dürfen zwei Jäger völlig undifferenziert Ihren offenbar außer Kontrolle geratenen Emotionen freien Lauf lassen und Zehntausende, die diesen Form des Radfahrens im Großraum Stuttgart friedlich und umweltfreundlich ausüben, als rücksichtslose Bambikiller darstellen. Hier wird in einer Zeit, in der sich aufgrund der Coronakrise einfach viele Menschen im Wald befinden und sich zwangsläufig begegnen, auf billigste Art und Weise Stimmung gegen eine Nutzergruppe gemacht, um sich in Bezug auf Themen, die der persönlichen Überzeugung nicht passen, in eine günstige Position zu bringen. Dass Kirrungen in der Regel angelegt werden, um Wild für den Abschuss anzulocken oder allein in Deutschland 200.000 Rehe im Straßenverkehr getötet werden, geschenkt!. Aber die Räuberpistole vom getöteten Reh aus dem Nachbarrevier so abzudrucken offenbart bei der Redakteurin das Fehlen jeglicher Objektivität und ist pure, reißerische Stimmungsmache.



Vielen Dank für den Leserbrief!

Ich hab mich heute als Reaktion auf diesen Artikel mit der ganzen Familie bei MTB Stuttgart e.V. als Mitglied angemeldet.

Wird Zeit das wir uns entsprechend organisieren damit wir den anderen Nutzergruppen nicht das ganze Lobby-Feld überlassen.


----------



## dopero (20. Juni 2020)

Nur mal als Anmerkung, um einordnen zu können wie solche Fragen/Antworten Interviews inzwischen bei einigen Zeitungen zustande kommen.
Mein Kollege, Experte in einem umfangreichen Fachgebiet, wurde von einer Zeitung angefragt ob er mit Ihnen ein solches Interview machen würde. Er hat eingewilligt und gebeten ihm vorab grob mitzuteilen um welche Fragestellungen es gehen soll. Antwort war dann: Da er sich ja so gut in dem Gebiet auskennt soll er doch bitte das wichtigste heraus greifen und der Einfachheit halber dem Redakteur als fertig formulierte Fragen mit den dazugehörigen Antworten zukommen lassen.


----------



## muddymartin (20. Juni 2020)

Trotzdem ist die Redaktion verantwortlich, dass der Schmarrn dann gedruckt/veröffentlicht  wird


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2020)

Liegt halt nicht zuletzt daran, dass wir mittlerweile ganz selbstverständlich davon ausgehen, dass wir alle Infos kostenlos online kriegen und immer weniger für guten Journalismus zahlen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (21. Juni 2020)

Nicht umsonst sitzen bei den Gesprächen mit den jeweiligen Vertretern, eben Menschen, die sich wirklich auskennen, sich mit dem Thema befasst haben, schon jahrelang Erfahrung haben usw.

Blöd ist halt nur, dass gegen MTB negative Stimmung gemacht wird. Sollte aber bei einem sachlichen und konstruktiven Gespräch ohnehin keine Rolle spielen. Politik wird Gott sei Dank, nicht von Bild, Blick, Österreich, Sun etc gemacht. Wobei, manchmal ist ein bischen Unterstützung von denen recht brauchbar.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2020)

Politik wird ganz wesentlich von der allgemeinen Stimmung beeinflusst, von dem was eine Mehrheit der Bürger erwartet bzw. was Ihnen gegenüber vermittelbar erscheint. Da spielt die Presse schon auch eine wichtige Rolle.

Ich befürchte, nein, weiß daher, dass es - zumindest bei unseren Themen (Streckenlegalisierung, 2-Meter-Regel) - oftmals nur am Rande um Sachargumente geht. Und auch nur dann, wenn sie zur vorgefassten Entscheidung passen.

Und das obwohl teilweise tatsächlich Leute mit Sachverstand an den diversen Tischen sitzen. Teilweise ist aber noch nichtmal das gegeben.

Beispiele:

am Runden Tisch, der als Reaktion auf die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel eingerichtet wurde, gab es irgendwann, nicht zuletzt aufgrund von Sachargumenten und Forschungsergebnissen, einen Konsens aller Waldnutzergruppen, dass die 2-Meter-Regel nicht sinnvoll und auch nicht wirksam ist und daher ersetzt werden sollte. Dieser Konsens, der im Rahmen einer Bürgerbeteiligung moderiert vom Forstministerium erreicht wurde, ist aber immer noch nicht umgesetzt und wird vom mittlerweile zuständigen Forstminister sogar durch öffentliche Aussagen untergraben.
im Schönbuch wurde trotz anderslautender Forschungsergebnisse ein Nutzungskonzept entwickelt, dass die Biker einseitig benachteiligt und deren Wünsche nur halbherzig und am Rande berücksichtigt. (die Forschungsergebnisse zeigten, dass Fußgänger und Biker das Wild gleichermaßen beunruhigen (teilweise Fußgänger sogar mehr), so dass eine Ungleichbehandlung zu Ungunsten der Biker nicht gerechtfertigt ist)
in Stuttgart muss man den zuständigen Amtsleitern teilweise immer noch erklären, dass „die Mountainbiker“ nicht nur „ein paar jugendliche Downhiller“ sind, die man mit verwaltungstechnischem Aussitzen mit der Zeit aus dem Wald hinaus ignorieren kann, obwohl die Zahlen für sich sprechen und die Biker aus allen Gesellschafts- und Altersgruppen kommen und überwiegend ganz normale Touren fahren (das wird halt nur nicht sichtbar, sichtbar werden vor allem die Probleme gemacht)

Und hier kommen wir zu einem Punkt, an dem die Biker sich ganz anders aufstellen müssten:

vernetzen und kollektiv klare Position beziehen
einseitige Darstellungen in der Presse konsequent und vehement ansprechen und die Gegenposition immer wieder mit klaren Argumenten anbieten
die Masse der Biker (s. Zahlen im Vergleich zum Fußball) auch in solchen Situationen spürbar machen
nicht mehr auf faule Kompromisse einlassen, nur weil man froh ist, als Biker überhaupt mal beteiligt zu werden

Unser Hauptvor- und Nachteil:

wir brauchen keine gebauten Sportanlagen, keine Umkleidekabinen und keine Duschen, keine Parkplätze und wir brauchen auch kein Budget im Stadthaushalt
weil wir das aber alles nicht brauchen und den allermeisten Mountainbikern die naturnahen Wege im Wald genügen und die ja auch mit größter Selbstverständlichkeit genutzt werden und genutzt werden können, ist der Handlungsdruck für jeden einzelnen Mountainbiker sich für seinen Sport zu engagieren nicht sonderlich hoch und für die Stadt - die v.a. in Vereinsstrukturen und Sportstättenbau denkt - nicht greifbar


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Liegt halt nicht zuletzt daran, dass wir mittlerweile ganz selbstverständlich davon ausgehen, dass wir alle Infos kostenlos online kriegen und immer weniger für guten Journalismus zahlen.


Ich habe eine früher journalistisch sehr angesehene Tageszeitung abonniert. Die Qualität ist trotz steigender Preise stetig gesunken, der Werbeanteil massiv angestiegen.
Das dann viele für angeblichen Qualitätsjournalismus nichts mehr zahlen wollen, sollte keinen wundern.


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Unser Hauptvor- und Nachteil:
> wir brauchen keine gebauten Sportanlagen, keine Umkleidekabinen und keine Duschen, *keine Parkplätze* und wir brauchen auch kein Budget im Stadthaushalt


Bei keine Parkplätze kann ich jetzt nicht zustimmen. Da darf man eben nicht nur von "den Mountaibikern" wie hier im Forum ausgehen, sondern muss auch Tourenfahrer etc. mitbetrachten. Da gibt es sehr viele, welche ganz gerne mal erst ein Stück von zu hause entfernt ihre Touren beginnen. Leider ist im ÖPNV sehr sehr oft die Fahrradmitnahme ein Stiefkind, weswegen man dann halt auf den PKW und einen Parkplatz angewiesen ist.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bei keine Parkplätze kann ich jetzt nicht zustimmen. Da darf man eben nicht nur von "den Mountaibikern" wie hier im Forum ausgehen, sondern muss auch Tourenfahrer etc. mitbetrachten. Da gibt es sehr viele, welche ganz gerne mal erst ein Stück von zu hause entfernt ihre Touren beginnen. Leider ist im ÖPNV sehr sehr oft die Fahrradmitnahme ein Stiefkind, weswegen man dann halt auf den PKW und einen Parkplatz angewiesen ist.



Aber dafür müssen nicht extra neue Parkplätze angelegt werden, oder? Meistens können wir vorhandene (Wander- oder Schneesport-)Parkplätze mitverwenden.

Außerdem geht es hier ja explizit um Stuttgart und welchen Stellenwert unser Sport bei der Stadtverwaltung hat: für den Woodpecker wurde kein einziger Parkplatz errichtet. Ebenso EsNos, Freiburg etc. Wozu auch? Für viele andere Sportstätte stehen Parkplätze sogar in den Bau-Auflagen.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2020)

Das Fellbacher Jäger-Interview ist jetzt bei FB kommentierbar:
Facebook Beitrag


----------



## bashhard (21. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Fellbacher Jäger-Interview ist jetzt bei FB kommentierbar:
> Facebook Beitrag


Hier klappt der link


----------



## cbtp (22. Juni 2020)

tont schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so schön Vorurteile zu haben  und null Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.interview-ein-solcher-trail-waere-eine-katastrophe.1f7529d5-e388-4740-b159-2f5f6803b15f.html



Bin gerade auch zufällig über Google auf diesen Artikel gestoßen und war sprachlos wie so ein Interview mit zahlreichen Halbwahrheiten und offensichtlichen Lügen veröffentlicht werden kann. Wundert mich, dass dieses Interview noch nicht für mehr Wirbel gesorgt hat – mehr Stimmung gegenüber MTBler kann man eigentlich gar nicht mehr machen ...


----------



## fastclimber (22. Juni 2020)

ich glaub ich muss doch langsam mein Zeitungsabo kündigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (22. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber dafür müssen nicht extra neue Parkplätze angelegt werden, oder? Meistens können wir vorhandene (Wander- oder Schneesport-)Parkplätze mitverwenden.
> 
> Außerdem geht es hier ja explizit um Stuttgart und welchen Stellenwert unser Sport bei ser Stadtverwaltung hat: für den Woodpecker wurde kein einziger Parkplatz errichtet. Ebenso EsNos, Freiburg etc. Wozu auch? Für viele andere Sportstätte stehen Parkplätze sogar in den Bau-Auflagen.


Das ist natürlich alles sehr ärgerlich.
Ua die Bau Auflagen.
Kenne ich auch vom Wohnungsbau. Da wurden früher auch verpflichtend (80%?) (Tiefgaragen) Parkplätze vorgeschrieben. Jetzt gibt es diese Bestimmung nicht bzw nicht in dieser Anzahl. 

Stattdessen ist jetzt verpflichtend ein Kinderspielplatz (Sandkasten, Rutsche, Schaukelpferd etc) verpflichtend vorgeschrieben.

Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

tont schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so schön Vorurteile zu haben  und null Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.interview-ein-solcher-trail-waere-eine-katastrophe.1f7529d5-e388-4740-b159-2f5f6803b15f.html



Wie kann man einem Reh die Wirbelsäule brechen, ohne selbst schwer zu stürzen? Mit einer Moto-Cross Maschine, ok. Aber mit dem Rad?

So ein Tier wiegt doch 30kg bei 80cm Schulterhöhe.


----------



## flashmatic (22. Juni 2020)

Ich musste spontan an ein Erlebnis aus früheren Tagen denken: ich habe mit meiner Guzzi aus Versehen mal einen Hasen überfahren. Ich hatte dabei Gesamtgewicht ca. 355 kg. Das hat richtig gerappelt und beinahe zum Sturz geführt. Auf ebener Straße, geradeaus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man ein Reh mit dem Fahrrad unbeschadet überfahren kann.
Und von Jägern vorgeworfen zu bekommen man quäle Tiere, das finde ich fast schon belustigend bizarr. Unglaublich.


----------



## write-only (22. Juni 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Und von Jägern vorgeworfen zu bekommen man quäle Tiere, das finde ich fast schon belustigend bizarr. Unglaublich.


Die Lösung Lösung ist doch naheliegend: Nächstes mal die Viecher einfach abknallen bevor man sie überfährt


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Wie kann man einem Reh die Wirbelsäule brechen, ohne selbst schwer zu stürzen? Mit einer Moto-Cross Maschine, ok. Aber mit dem Rad? So ein Tier wiegt doch 30kg bei 80cm Schulterhöhe.



So ist es und ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man die Spuren eines solchen Unfalls eindeutig einem Mountainbiker zuordnen kann (es sei denn, er liegt verletzt daneben und ist als Zeuge noch vernehmbar...). Ein Bike hinterlässt schließlich keine Schmauchspuren o.ä. und erkennbares, einem Biker zuordnenbares Reifenprofil auf der Decke des Tieres halte ich wiederum für Jägerlatein.

Und entsprechend ist es ja auch eher eine vage Vermutung, aber irgendwie hat es diese Vermutung als "angenommene Tatsache" in die Zeitung geschafft. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt. :-/

Genauso vage könnte man in den Raum stellen, dass es sich ja auch um einen sogenannten Krellschuss handeln könnte und die Jäger nur ihre mangelnde Treffsicherheit (sowie falsche Ansprache der führenden Ricke) vertuschen wollen, (aber das - also den schlecht sitzenden Schuss - könnte man dann bei einer Tierbeschau immerhin eindeutig nachweisen).

Aber es ist halt nicht sinnvoll und wie ich finde sogar grob fahrlässig solche Vermutungen dann auch noch in der Zeitung zu bringen, wenn es dafür gar keine belastbaren Hinweise oder gar Beweise gibt, denn am Ende heizt es nur die Stimmung weiter auf. Wir hatten ja schon ein paar Fallen im Wald. Wenn sich durch solche Veröffentlichungen die Falschen motiviert fühlen, haben wir demnächst auch noch verletzte Biker im Wald... :-(


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

Mal den Namen  Künsberg-Sarre googeln.

Und dann ist klar woher der Wind weht.

Aus Österreich ist der anderes gewohnt.

Und der zweite im Bunde, Herr Fakner ist wohl eher im Filmgeschäft tätig. 

Klar, da will man den Pöbel raus haben aus dem Revier. Damit man ungestört mit den Gästen jagen kann.....

Aber, hier zum Glück, sind wir nicht in Österreich meine Herren. 

Wahrscheinlich lag das arme Tier gerade, als Jäger halb besoffen vom Ansitzen mit seinem SUV drübergefahren ist.

Das Tier im Rausch noch ins Gebüsch gezerrt und ab durch die Mitte, wenn er überhaupt was mitbekommen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (22. Juni 2020)

Gleiche Protagonisten und die selbe Redakteurin und sogar hier ein Mountainbiker
Die beiden Jäger haben wohl ein Faible für Forensik und daraus abgeleitete Mutmaßungen


			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.unfall-in-fellbach-freilaufender-hund-beisst-rehkitz-zu-tode.efb93065-ca88-42f4-b357-ae6f04294474.html


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Mal den Namen  Künsberg-Sarre googeln.


Oh ja, es ist tatsächlich interessant, dass der Herr ganz offensichtlich das Thema Vermarktung beherrscht und sich auch mit überregionaler Presse- sowie Verbandsarbeit auskennt. Da ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so überraschend, dass er zielgruppengerecht das Wort 'Bambi' einstreut (obwohl ihm das als Jäger wahrscheinlich sonst nie über die Lippen kommt).



RomainK schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lag das arme Tier gerade, als Jäger halb besoffen vom Ansitzen mit seinem SUV drübergefahren ist.


Mit Vermutungen (Suff und SUV) sollten sich aus meiner Sicht beide Seiten zurückhalten. 



RomainK schrieb:


> Aus Österreich ist der anderes gewohnt.


Stimmt, die österreichische Herkunft (und die persönlichen Beziehungen zur Österreichischen Politik!) könnten seine Sicht auf mit dem Rad fahrende Erholungsuchende im Wald etwas verschoben haben.

(Zur Erinnerung: in Östereich darf man gar nicht mit dem Rad in den Wald fahren, auch nicht auf breiten Schotterwegen, es sei denn es ist eine Tourismus-Destination, in der das Biken dann nur auf bestimmten Strecken erlaubt ist. Vielleicht ist er darüber auch auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Biker Fellbach ja gar kein Geld bringen und deshalb nicht beachtet werden müssen...).


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Gleiche Protagonisten und die selbe Redakteurin und sogar hier ein Mountainbiker
> Die beiden Jäger haben wohl ein Faible für Forensik und daraus abgeleitete Mutmaßungen
> 
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.unfall-in-fellbach-freilaufender-hund-beisst-rehkitz-zu-tode.efb93065-ca88-42f4-b357-ae6f04294474.html



Zur Journalisitn: 




__





						Kunden | textkreationen
					





					textkreationen.de


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Zur Journalisitn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte sie sich mal mit ihren Kunden, dem Verband Region Stuttgart sowie dem Tourismus Marketing Baden-Württemberg, abstimmen, ob eine einseitig bike-feindliche Darstellung der Region im Sinne der weichen Standortfaktoren Freizeitangebot und Work-Life-Balance sind... 

Ich mein, klar, wenn man vor allem junge, qualifizierte Jäger als Mitarbeiter sucht, kann man das machen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es mehr bikende als jagende Ingenieure und IT-Spezialisten gibt...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Oh ja, es ist tatsächlich interessant, dass der Herr ganz offensichtlich das Thema Vermarktung beherrscht und sich auch mit überregionaler Presse- sowie Verbandsarbeit auskennt. Da ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so überraschend, dass er zielgruppengerecht das Wort 'Bambi' einstreut (obwohl ihm das als Jäger wahrscheinlich sonst nie über die Lippen kommt).
> 
> 
> Mit Vermutungen (Suff und SUV) sollten sich aus meiner Sicht beide Seiten zurückhalten.
> ...











						Jäger im Zwiespalt : „Keiner schießt gerne auf kleine Rehkitze“ - WELT
					

Jäger sind bei vielen Menschen unbeliebt und geraten häufig in Diskussionen. Dabei ist ihre Arbeit nicht nur ein Hobby. Sie argumentieren mit wichtigen Aufgaben: etwa der Fleischbeschaffung.




					www.welt.de
				





Streckenentwicklung Jagdfreundlicher Tiere in diesem Revier.
Der böse Fuchs wird dezimiert, damit mehr Bambis geschossen werden können.
Fuchs, Radfahrer und Fußgänger stören im Wald die Jagd......









						HEGERINGVERSAMMLUNG PDF Free Download
					

HEGERINGVERSAMMLUNG 2018 HR 4 FELLBACH, ZAHLEN DATEN FAKTEN BERND FRISCHLING, MARC DIETELBACH HEGERINGVERSAMMLUNG AGENDA Begrüßung Besprechung der Streckenlisten Jagdjahr 2017 / 2018 Veranstaltungen




					docplayer.org


----------



## ufp (22. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und entsprechend ist es ja auch eher eine vage Vermutung, aber irgendwie hat es diese Vermutung als "angenommene Tatsache" in die Zeitung geschafft.
> 
> Genauso vage _könnte_ man in den Raum stellen,


Das alle Jäger immer angesoffen (sturz betrunken) sind,
wehrlose kleine Bambis abknallen/abschlachten,
extrem übergewichtig sind,
nur mit dem Suff, ähm SUV/4x4, Geländewagen hoch kommen (wenn sie überhaupt noch kommen)
und in der Zeit stecken geblieben sind.

Ich hab das ehrlich gründlich recherhiert. Warum kann die DIMB oder gar die IBC Redaktion so etwas ver*ä*ffentlichen? Und nach einem Sscheiß ? Sturm der Erregung und Empörung, mit einer kleinlauten Stellungnahme zurück rudern.

Dann wären allen geholfen und das Gleichgewicht des Schreckens (und der Unwahrheiten) wieder hergestellt.

Und vielleicht wiedermal Rad Trutzburgen veranstalten.
Oder ist nich eh Mercedes in Stuttgart beheimatet?
Die müssen ja jetzt eh 170.000 weitere Diesel-Fahrzeuge zurück rufen.
Warum nicht einfach in den Wald damit fahren und abstellen?
Das wär mal Aktionismus.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

Ja, kann man machen, hilft aber nicht. Außerdem habe ich als hier bikender Anwohner ein ziemlich großes, durchaus egoistisches Interesse daran, dass sich die Wogen eher wieder glätten, statt sie hochzuschaukeln.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

In so einem Hegering sind gerne Einflußreiche Unternehmer.
Bzw. diese verschiedenen Hegeringe sind gut verknüpft. Sei es in der Industrie oder Politik. Die dann natürlich auch gerne ihre Vorstellungen durchsetzen wollen.
Und ja, Zeitungen sind genauso abhängig, wie der ein oder andere Journalist von. Und so kann es schon auch mal vorkommen, daß der ein oder andere Gefälligkeitsartikel erscheint.

Viele Jäger betrachten den Wald als ihr Eigentum, hätten gerne Österreichische verhältnisse von vor 1970.
Da durften selbst Fußgänger nicht in den Wald. Damit die Jäger an der Frischetheke, aka. Kirrplatz nicht gestört werden.

Das hätte die Journalistin durchaus prüfen können:
„Unsere Wildkamera zeigt auf dieser aktuellen Aufnahme, dass sich Menschen unerlaubt mitten im Unterholz tummeln. Übrigens nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern auch ganze Familien zu Fuß“

Das passt nicht zum Stand des Gesetzes.
Aber sehr wohl zum Verständnis des Pächters.


----------



## muddymartin (22. Juni 2020)

Sowohl Jounalistin (Freie Wähler) als auch der jagende Apotheker kommen beide aus Fellbach, vermutlich kennt man sich vom Tennis oder Kulturverein. Bei einem Viertele "Gert Aldinger" ist dann so ein Interview schnell geschrieben


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

Und damit sind wir wieder bei bei dem Punkt, dass sich die Biker anders aufstellen und ebenfalls viel engagierter ihre Interessen vertreten müssten, oder?

Die Politiker und Amstleiter werden wahrscheinlich täglich von etablierten, gut vernetzten Interessengruppen mit Wünschen und Forderungen bombadiert, nur von uns hören sie vermutlich kaum was, weil wir friedlich durch den Wald fahren und nicht an den einschlägigen Stammtischen oder beim Lyon Club& Co sitzen.

Bzw.: wenn wir da sitzen, geben wir uns nicht als Biker zu erkennen. 

Da hat die DIMB Kampagne "Wir sind Mountainbiker" schon einen guten Punkt, der aber leider von viel zu wenigen Bikern aufgegriffen wird. Wenn an jedem Ort die Unternehmer, Ärzte und Anwälte unter den Bikern stolz mit so einem Aufkleber auf dem Auto (statt oder zusätzlich zu Golf, Jagd, Tennis, Fußball) durch die Gegend fahren würden und ihren Ratsherren und Landtagsabgeordneten immer schön aufs Brot schmieren würden, dass sie bitte auch an die Interessen der Biker denken, würde das sicherlich schon mal einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir wieder bei bei dem Punkt, dass sich die Biker anders aufstellen und ebenfalls viel engagierter ihre Interessen vertreten müssten, oder?
> 
> Die Politiker und Amstleiter werden wahrscheinlich täglich von etablierten, gut vernetzten Interessengruppen mit Wünschen und Forderungen bombadiert, nur von uns hören sie vermutlich kaum was, weil wir friedlich durch den Wald fahren und nicht an den einschlägigen Stammtischen oder beim Lyon Club& Co sitzen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du beim Lions, Rotarier oder anderen Vereinigungen mit MTB im Wald kommst, da sitzt du ganz schnell alleine in der Ecke. Das ist kein Thema dort, interessiert keinen. 
Da wird sich eher durch die schiere Masse im Wald etwas ändern, zwangsläufig.
Zum Guten oder Schlechten. Aber Wsnderwege können nie gesperrt werden können....


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Lions oder anderen Vereinigungen mit MTB im Wald kommst, da sitzt du ganz schnell alleine in der Ecke.


...vielleicht weil sich die anderen Biker vornehm zurück halten und lieber von ihrem Handicap beim Golf als von ihrer Alpenüberquerung berichten? 

Oder weil wir Biker als hedonistische Individualsportler halt keinen Bock auf so Gruppen-Veranstaltungen haben und dort, aber auch in den Parteien und Gremien etc. schlicht unterrepräsentiert sind?

Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn wir nicht anfangen, uns dort zu Wort zu melden, ist es irgendwie auch kein Wunder, dass wir immer noch als "jugendliche Rowdies" unterschätzt und unser Bedarf unterbewertet wird, oder?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...vielleicht weil sich die anderen Biker vornehm zurück halten und lieber von ihrem Handicap beim Golf als von ihrer Alpenüberquerung berichten?
> 
> Oder weil wir Biker als hedonistische Individualsportler halt keinen Bock auf so Gruppen-Veranstaltungen haben und dort, aber auch in den Parteien und Gremien etc. schlicht unterrepräsentiert sind?
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn wir nicht anfangen, uns dort zu Wort zu melden, ist es irgendwie auch kein Wunder, dass wir immer noch als "jugendliche Rowdies" unterschätzt und unser Bedarf unterbewertet wird, oder?



Du hast recht, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen.

MTB, wie wir es betreiben ist so weit weg von den Leuten. Da fehlt es einfach am Verständnis. Da kommst mit Diskussionen über den besten Begleitservice noch weiter.

Schau, für die einen Parteien ist Wald ein Wirtschaftsfaktor, wo der Tourismus noch dazu zählt. Für die Umweltparteien vorrangig Natur, die wollen möglichst keine Trails.

Am besten hält man sich ans Geld. Beim Urlaub buchen hinterfragen was gemacht wird in Richtung MTB beim Fremdenverkehrsamt. Und dann auch mit der Begründung zu- oder absagen.
Das hilft noch am meisten, wenn die Biker mehr Geld vor Oet lassen, als andere.

Über die Politik das zu adressieren, da glaube ich nicht mehr an Erfolg und bin auch zu alt um hier ein Ergebniss in xxx Jahren abzuwarten,

Ich meine, der Wald gehört allen. Man benimmt sich, nimmt Rücksicht, baut keine großen Sprünge und Anlieger, ist unauffällig.
Dann klappt das.

Und Rehe und Füchse sehe ich genauso oft wie an manchen Tagen Feuersalamander. Da habe ich noch nie ein Tier überfahren und Rehe sind meistens entspannt. Besonders hier im Osten, da nicht bejagt.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2020)

Es gab scheinbar richtig viele Reaktionen seitens der Biker und auch dass diese Reaktionen von der Zeitung mit dem Absender "Aus der Redaktion" auszugsweise abgedruckt werden, finde ich ziemlich positiv:


----------



## muddymartin (23. Juni 2020)

Sehr schön!


----------



## bashhard (23. Juni 2020)

Sehr gut, weiter machen!
Das zeigt doch, dass sich das Engagement lohnt, auch wenn man häufig das Gefühl hat, es würde nur im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juni 2020)

Und hier mal wieder ein schlechtes Beispiel der Journaille. Eigentlich ging es um Ruhestörungen und Vermüllung an den Bärensee, aber der Seitenhieb auf die Mountainbiker darf da natürlich nicht fehlen...


----------



## flashmatic (29. Juni 2020)

Habe ich mir heute morgen beim Lesen auch gedacht. So ein undifferenzierter, aber vermutlich stark nachwirkender Nebensatz der wieder ein schlechtes Licht auf unseren Sport richtet. Mir ist fast das Frühstück wieder hochgekommen.


----------



## stengele (29. Juni 2020)

_Ironie an_ Kinder die Steine in den See werfen gehören eingesperrt  _Ironie aus_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashmatic (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, Steine in den See werfen sollte prinzipiell verboten werden. Unmöglich sowas. Vin Kindern sowieso. Wo kommen wir da hin.
Angeln hingegen sollte Volkssport werden.
Vielleicht könnten sich da auch einige Mountainbiker beteiligen, dann würden Sie nicht mehr so heftig im Wald rumrandalieren mit ihren Rädern.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass jede noch so kleine Nutzergruppe im Moment drauf aus ist soviel Lobbyarbeit wie möglich zu betreiben. Womöglich um sich ein möglichst großes und passgenaues Stück vom "NAherholungskuchen" zu sichern?
Manchmal fühl ich mich montagmorgens schon als müsste ich im Strahl... ach egal.


----------



## muddymartin (29. Juni 2020)

Die Ecke um die Bärenseen ist mein Homespot. Wer da Samstags nachmittags oder Sonntags meint, rumzuballern (und hier sind die Wege >2m potentiell konfliktreicher), braucht sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn das bei Fußgängern haften bleibt. Zumal es auf den Trails ein paar Meter weiter schon kaum mehr Fußgänger gibt. Von daher zu Stoßzeiten, wenn es unbedingt ein Bierchen am Bärenschlössle sein muss, langsames hin- und wieder zurückrollen. Leider gibt es bei uns halt doch viele Vögel, die dann meinen mit nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit im Fußgängerslalom blöd aufzufallen. 
Das mit den Anglern ist natürlich kompletter Mumpitz


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2020)

Klar, dass dem Stuttgarter Forst nur Law und Order als Antwort auf Probleme einfällt.
Der Begriff "Bügerbeteiligung" ist nur was fürs Standesamt, gell?! ?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (30. Juni 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die Ecke um die Bärenseen ist mein Homespot. Wer da Samstags nachmittags oder Sonntags meint, rumzuballern (und hier sind die Wege >2m potentiell konfliktreicher), braucht sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn das bei Fußgängern haften bleibt. Zumal es auf den Trails ein paar Meter weiter schon kaum mehr Fußgänger gibt. Von daher zu Stoßzeiten, wenn es unbedingt ein Bierchen am Bärenschlössle sein muss, langsames hin- und wieder zurückrollen. Leider gibt es bei uns halt doch viele Vögel, die dann meinen mit nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit im Fußgängerslalom blöd aufzufallen.
> Das mit den Anglern ist natürlich kompletter Mumpitz



Schon das Joggen ist Samstags/Sonntags Konfliktstoff unter den anderen Nutzern.
Da muß man echt nicht radeln, btw. dort g sogar die 3m Regel


----------



## cmmaier (2. September 2020)

Demnächst wird die Stadt Stuttgart wohl "aktiv" werden. Das wird bestimmt ein interessantes Katz & Maus Spiel. Ich habe da schon Kopfkino wie die Exekutive im Wald den säubert .









						Downhill-Strecken in Stuttgart: Polizei geht mit Bußgeldern gegen Biker auf illegalen Strecken vor
					

Die Stuttgarter Polizei nimmt illegale Downhill-Strecken ins Visier. Biker müssen sich in Zukunft auf Bußgelder gefasst machen, wenn sie auf unerlaubten Strecken erwischt werden.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				












						SWR Aktuell: Viele Downhillstrecken in Stuttgart illegal
					

In Stuttgart gibt es eine offizielle Downhillstrecke zwischen Degerloch und Stuttgart-Süd. Doch nac




					swr-aktuell-app.swr.de
				




Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was "die" für Vorstellungen haben. Ob sich da alles auf der einzigen offiziellen Strecke tummelt. Man meldet sich via Online Portal mittels schnellem Internet an (5G ist flächendenkend verfügbar ) an und holt sich ein Ticket wann man fahren darf

Keine Frage das einige hier und da den Bogen überspannt hat....aber Alternativen oder einen Ansatz zum Dialog scheint es auch nicht zu geben. B-W (vermutlich ganz D) ist eben bieder und extrem konserativ. Da muss ich jetzt aufhören zu schreiben sonst krieg ich nen Vogel...da wissen die "Jungen" dann gleich wie`s später im Leben läuft


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2020)

Wer die Bikes der "berittenen" Polizei kennt, wird wissen, dass die maximal an den Trailausgängen stehen werden.
Mich wundert allerdings der Zeitpunkt dieser Maßnahmen, in letzter Zeit wurde zumindest an den üblichen Spots wenig bis gar nichts gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigawatt (2. September 2020)

[...] "Downhill ist ist nur dort erlaubt, wo ein Weg mindestens zwei Meter breit ist."

Herrlich, wie die einfach mal so null Ahnung von unserem Sport haben.


----------



## write-only (2. September 2020)

gigawatt schrieb:


> [...] "Downhill ist ist nur dort erlaubt, wo ein Weg mindestens zwei Meter breit ist."


Ich kenne da eine gewisse Räuberburg, da ist der Downhill mindestens zwei Meter breit


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mich wundert allerdings der Zeitpunkt dieser Maßnahmen, ..,



Ja, auch weil man ja eigentlich „in Kooperation mit den Bikern“ an einem MTB-Konzept arbeiten wollte, das solche Situationen für die Zukunft möglichst überflüssig macht und sonderlich kooperativ wirkt das jetzt leider nicht.

Aber: es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Plan dahinter stecken. 
Es könnte auch einfach planloser Aktionismus sein.


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2020)

Planloser Aktionismus trifft es ganz gut. Eigentlich hätten die mobilen Sheriffs genug damit zu tun am Eckensee aufzupassen oder die Autofahrer in den Fahrradstraßen mal zu verwarnen, aber die ach so bösen und wilden Downhiller sind halt immer eine gute Zielscheibe...


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2020)

Ich vermute tatsächlich konkrete und vermehrt Beschwerden bei der Stadt. Der MTB-Verkehrsstau am Trailhead des Indie/Arizona nervt ja mich schon.... ;-)
Wir sind zu viele. Ohne Wegekonzept a la Freiburg wird das nix mehr


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Planloser Aktionismus trifft es ganz gut. Eigentlich hätten die mobilen Sheriffs genug damit zu tun am Eckensee aufzupassen oder die Autofahrer in den Fahrradstraßen mal zu verwarnen, aber die ach so bösen und wilden Downhiller sind halt immer eine gute Zielscheibe...



Das eine macht das andere ja nicht besser. Fakt ist: es fahren deutlich mehr rum von uns. Insbesondere die Trailausgänge halte ich für problematisch, da teilweise mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf den Forstweg gedropt/geslidet wird und es zudem zu Ansammlung vieler Biker (in Montour/FF etc.) kommt. Da ist es bei Oma mit Hund nicht mehr weit bis zur Beschwerde bei der Stadt. Vielleicht wäre hier mit einer sanften Ausleitung schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ich vermute tatsächlich konkrete und vermehrt Beschwerden bei der Stadt. Der MTB-Verkehrsstau am Trailhead des Indie/Arizona nervt ja mich schon.... ;-)
> Wir sind zu viele. Ohne Wegekonzept a la Freiburg wird das nix mehr


Das kann ich bestätigen. Letzte Woche hatte die Zacke eine Betriebsstörung und schon kam es am Marienplatz zu heftigen Diskussionen.
Allerdings glaube ich das im Gegensatz zu Freiburg in Stuttgart die Wanderer eine deutlich größere Lobby haben als wir Mountainbiker.


----------



## write-only (2. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube das im Gegensatz zu Freiburg in Stuttgart die Wanderer eine deutlich größere Lobby haben als wir Mountainbiker.


Aber nur weil sich die Mountainbiker bisher nicht wirklich organisiert haben. Wandern sieht man hier nämlich kaum jemanden. Dazu fährt man schön in den Schwarzwald oder auf die Alb.
Wenn man dann jetzt dank Corona doch ausnahmsweise mal zu Hause in den Wald geht ist es natürlich ärgerlich wenn da auf einmal auch andere unterwegs sind, und dann auch noch auf Fahrrädern!


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Aber nur weil sich die Mountainbiker bisher nicht wirklich organisiert haben. Wandern sieht man hier nähmlich kaum jemanden. Dazu fährt man schön in den Schwarzwald oder auf die Alb.
> Wenn man dann jetzt dank Corona doch ausnahmsweise mal zu Hause in den Wald geht ist es natürlich ärgerlich wenn da auf einmal auch andere unterwegs sind, und dann auch noch auf Fahrrädern!


Und wenn man auf der Alb wandernde Deppen trifft, sind die in der Regel auch aus Stuttgart ;-)


----------



## write-only (2. September 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Und wenn man auf der Alb wandernde Deppen trifft, sind die in der Regel auch aus Stuttgart ;-)


Falls man auf die 2mR hingewiesen wird kann man fast sicher sein wo sie herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2020)

Also ich bemerke seit Corona schon eine deutlich gestiegene Anzahl von Joggern und Wandern, gerade an heißen Tagen vermehrt in den Wäldern. Ich will ja auch niemandem sein Recht auf Freizeit absprechen, aber diese Einseitigkeit in der Berichterstattung nervt...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre hier mit einer sanften Ausleitung schon viel gewonnen.



Lustig, genau das wurde dem Forstamt vor ca. 6 Jahren u.a. für die Stelle vorgeschlagen, wo der Trail von der Hasi auf den Blauen Weg trifft. Einfach eine attraktive Ausleitung bauen, die etwas Tempo rausnimmt.

Die Reaktion war Achselzucken und man bräuchte da zuerst ein MTB-Konzept (das wir immer noch nicht haben...). So ein Quatsch: wenn man eine Gefahr erkennt, kann und muss man handeln und die Handlung kann und muss nicht immer nur Kontrollen sein. Da muss die Polizei jetzt die Drecksarbeit machen, die der Forst längst in Form eines Konzeptes hätte erledigen können.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Falls man auf die 2mR hingewiesen wird kann man fast sicher sein wo sie herkommen.


Wenn man in der Pfalz (!) auf die 2mR hingewiesen wird, weiß man auch genau woher die kommen.


----------



## systemgewicht (2. September 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> dem Redakteur als fertig formulierte Fragen mit den dazugehörigen Antworten zukommen lassen.


Genau so läuft das.
Am besten gleich komplett den Artikel schreiben hat beste Chancen auf gedruckt werden.


----------



## systemgewicht (2. September 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die Ecke um die Bärenseen ist mein Homespot. Wer da Samstags nachmittags oder Sonntags meint, rumzuballern (und hier sind die Wege >2m potentiell konfliktreicher), braucht sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn das bei Fußgängern haften bleibt.



Auch mein Homespot!  

Montag Morgens um 8 kann man da ohne einen Menschen zu sehen durchdonnern aber am WE gilt einfach: weiträumig umfahren oder Schrittschwindigkeit fahren. Und in 500m Entfernung von den Hauptwegen sind nur noch 5% der Besucher unterwegs.


----------



## Newtrails (2. September 2020)

Laut dieser Meldung soll verstärkt kontrolliert werden wer auf den Stuttgarter Trails fährt 






						Polizei geht mit Bußgeldern gegen Biker auf illegalen Strecken vor - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
					






					www-stuttgarter--nachrichten-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Ydrah (3. September 2020)

am kommenden Samstag soll es eine MTB Demo geben. Wahrscheinlich treffen sich alle am Woodpecker um dort zu fahren. Das wird lustig... genauere Infos hab ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2020)

An dem Woodpecker, an dem seit Wochen die linke Linie dicht ist? Und viel Spaß beim Anstehen an der Zacke...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> An dem Woodpecker, an dem seit Wochen die linke Linie dicht ist? Und viel Spaß beim Anstehen an der Zacke...



Nun, wenn es als Demo gedacht sein soll, wäre ein Stau wo auch immer ja im Sinne der Idee und nicht möglichst freie Fahrt zu haben und kurze Wartezeiten an der Zacke. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2020)

Unangemeldete Demos in Stuttgart haben leider seid den Querdenkern ein sehr schlechtes Image und ob man da als Mountainbiker beitragen möchte überlasse ich jedem selber


----------



## write-only (3. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Unangemeldete Demos in Stuttgart haben leider seid den Querdenkern ein sehr schlechtes Image und ob man da als Mountainbiker beitragen möchte überlasse ich jedem selber


Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das auch ein keines bisschen mit den Inhalten der Demos zu tun hat, aber wirklich nur ein kleines bisschen


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das auch ein keines bisschen mit den Inhalten der Demos zu tun hat, aber wirklich nur ein kleines bisschen


Naja, unangemeldet ist halt immer eine Garantie für Streß, dann das Ganze noch bis zum Marienplatz tragen ist für manche wie Öl ins Feuer um das Image der rücksichtslosen Biker zu schüren. Da finde ich einen Dialog den besseren Weg.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2020)

Bisher haben wir ja nur das hier erfahren:


Ydrah schrieb:


> am kommenden Samstag soll es eine MTB Demo geben. Wahrscheinlich treffen sich alle am Woodpecker um dort zu fahren. Das wird lustig... genauere Infos hab ich leider noch nicht.



von "unangemeldet" steht da erstmal nichts


----------



## Ydrah (3. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Unangemeldete Demos in Stuttgart haben leider seid den Querdenkern ein sehr schlechtes Image und ob man da als Mountainbiker beitragen möchte überlasse ich jedem selber


Die Demo ist beim Ordnungsamt angemeldet. Sind Demos jetzt grundsätzlich böse?


----------



## muddymartin (3. September 2020)

Wen juckt es, wenn sich 300 Biker auf dem Woody drängeln? Ich finde das Engagement ja super, aber das Thema ist ja die 2mR und der Konflikt mit anderen Benutzergruppen, da finde ich es sinnvoller, mit 300 zwischen Spaziergängern rumzufahren (schön klingeln, im Schritttempo,) oder einen beliebten Pfad unter 2m, das Bike schieben (siehe Trutzpartie in A)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ydrah (3. September 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Wen juckt es, wenn sich 300 Biker auf dem Woody drängeln? Ich finde das Engagement ja super, aber das Thema ist ja die 2mR und der Konflikt mit anderen Benutzergruppen, da finde ich es sinnvoller, mit 300 zwischen Spaziergängern rumzufahren (schön klingeln, im Schritttempo,) oder einen beliebten Pfad unter 2m, das Bike schieben (siehe Trutzpartie in A)


man muss ja nicht die Zacke nehmen. Die Weinsteige führt auch nach oben und darf mit dem Rad befahren werden. Zudem sollte da schon auch die Presse da sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2020)

Kam gerade per Newsletter vom Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. und soll geteilt werden:



> *SAVE THE DATE:
> 
> MTB-Demo in Stuttgart "Für ein legales MTB-Trailnetz in Stuttgart - Novellierung der sog. 2-Meter-Regel"
> 
> ...


----------



## write-only (3. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kam gerade per Newsletter vom Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. und soll geteilt werden:


✊


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kam gerade per Newsletter vom Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. und soll geteilt werden:


Ok, das hört sich schon besser an.


----------



## StephanLG (3. September 2020)

Ich hätte da noch eine Anmerkung zum Demo-Aufruf: Meiner Meinung nach fallen
die zum Mountainbikeoutfit gehörenden Helme, Brillen und Protektoren unter die Bezeichnung "Schutzwaffe".
Und sowas ist auf Demonstrationen verboten! Solche Sachen sollte man besser zuhause lassen um der mittlerweile komplett freidrehenden Staatsmacht keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten.


----------



## write-only (3. September 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Anmerkung zum Demo-Aufruf: Meiner Meinung nach fallen
> die zum Mountainbikeoutfit gehörenden Helme, Brillen und Protektoren unter die Bezeichnung "Schutzwaffe".
> Und sowas ist auf Demonstrationen verboten! Solche Sachen sollte man besser zuhause lassen um der mittlerweile komplett freidrehenden Staatsmacht keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten.


(Sehr) Theoretisch ja, praktisch wäre so eine Auslegung für die Stadt noch ein größerer Griff ins Klo als die Kontrollen an sich. Bei anderen Fahrraddemos werden die Leute auch nicht gezwungen keinen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## Ydrah (3. September 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Anmerkung zum Demo-Aufruf: Meiner Meinung nach fallen
> die zum Mountainbikeoutfit gehörenden Helme, Brillen und Protektoren unter die Bezeichnung "Schutzwaffe".
> Und sowas ist auf Demonstrationen verboten! Solche Sachen sollte man besser zuhause lassen um der mittlerweile komplett freidrehenden Staatsmacht keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten.



hör auf, ich verecke


----------



## Newtrails (3. September 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> "Schutzwaffe".


Die kloppen dir schon dahin wo es weh tut   
(Moppedfahrer haben ihre Helme auch an oder dabei bei Demos)


----------



## cmmaier (4. September 2020)

Na ja Samstag vorm Rathaus.....im Rathaus wird da wohl niemand sein. Und vorm Rathaus
ist da glaub Markt. Ne Demo muss ja auch ein wenig "weh" tun damit man ihr Aufmerksamkeit
schenkt. 

"Die" (anderen) lesen hier oder Komoot u.U. auch mit um zu erfahren wo was ist. Einige sind ja so 
blöd und stellen bei Komoot alles ein. Klar dass da Horden von MTBlern sogar mit dem Auto
angefahren kommen. Beispiel der Rucksack Trail in BB. Die meisten wohl rücksichtvoll, aber einige wahrscheinlich nicht.. da schieben jetzt sogar die Amis in Kürze einen Riegel vor.

Ein wesentlicher Punkt sind vermutlich auch die Medien wie STZ /Stgt Nachrichren/ SWR. Die
lassen sich da vor den Karren spannen und verbreiten / erzeugen eine Stimmung, produzieren
ein Bild vom rücksichtslosen MTB Fahrer/in. Da werden seiten der Interessensgruppen (wer auch
immer das sind) alle Knöpfe gedrückt. Von wegen Ruheraum für`s Wild, Zerstörug der boden-
nahen Vergetation. Ich habe noch nie einen MTBler gesehen der ein Stück Wild gerissen hat.
Zwar ist er freilaufen / -fahrend im Wald unterwegs aber....ihr wisst was ich meine. Noch
zu erwähnen wären die Schneissen die der MTBler in den Wald schlägt..mindestens einen Meter
breit. Da ist der Flächenverbrauch von Stgt 21 o.ä. ein Waisenkind dagegen. Sorry für den
Sarkasmus.

Also worum geht`s den Verantwortlichen wirklich ?? Wenn man in`s Nachbar Bundesland R-P
schaut kann man sehen wie es besser geht. Ganz zu schweigen davon wie toll es inzwischen
bei den Franzosen in den Vogesen läuft. Da kann sich der Schwarzwald mal ne fette Scheibe
abschneiden. Da setzt man eher auf Rentner mit Pedelec die in den Biergarten / Cafe fahren

Macht was draus


----------



## zerg10 (4. September 2020)

Heute nachmittag wurde übrigens an der Ausleitung vom Woodpecker noch heftig gearbeitet. Ich denke mal nicht, dass die 1,5 Leute (Hut ab übrigens vor deren Leistung) bis morgen damit fertig sind... 
Und eine große Gruppe Biker, die deshalb durch das Eiernest "rast" könnte schnell zur negativen Publicity werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag wurde übrigens an der Ausleitung vom Woodpecker noch heftig gearbeitet. Ich denke mal nicht, dass die 1,5 Leute (Hut ab übrigens vor deren Leistung) bis morgen damit fertig sind...
> Und eine große Gruppe Biker, die deshalb durch das Eiernest "rast" könnte schnell zur negativen Publicity werden.



Im Stau wird nicht gerast. ?


----------



## bashhard (5. September 2020)

Radsport in Stuttgart: Konflikte wegen Downhill spitzen sich zu
					

Aus Mangel an Alternativen bahnen sich Mountainbiker in Stuttgart immer wieder auch illegale Wege durch den Wald. Polizei und Stadt gehen aktuell dagegen vor. Die Downhiller sehen sich zu Unrecht an den Pranger gestellt.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				



Heute mal ein relativ neutraler Artikel über die momentane Problematik. Mit einem Spaziergänger, der den Abriss von Strecken mit dem Bagger kritisiert. Und leider Herrn Henzler als Ansprechpartner statt dem MTB-Stuttgart e.V., weshalb fast nur von Downhill geredet wird statt von dem Mountainbiken, das der Großteil ausübt. Die meisten Punkte sind dennoch gut.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2020)

@bashard 100% Zustimmung in allen Punkten.


----------



## ufp (5. September 2020)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Montag Morgens um 8 kann man da ohne einen Menschen zu sehen durchdonnern aber am WE gilt einfach: weiträumig umfahren oder Schrittschwindigkeit fahren. Und in 500m Entfernung von den Hauptwegen sind nur noch 5% der Besucher unterwegs.


Das ist sicher das Beste.
Wenn man es zeitlich schafft bzw so einrichten kann.

Andererseits, wenn es so viel auf den Hauptweg gefahren (und eben gegangen) wird, dann wäre es doch folgerichtig, auf die anderen Wege, die weit verzweigten kleineren Wege/Singletrails, auszuweichen.

Problem erkannt, Problem gelöst.
Tja, wenn da nicht diese komische 2 Meter Regel wäre.
Was zum nächsten Dilemma führt:
_Nun soll durchgegriffen werden: Fahren Biker weiterhin auf einer Strecke, die weniger als zwei Meter Breite hat, müssen sie mit einem Bußgeld von bis zu 40 Euro rechnen. Ist jemand an dem Bau einer Downhill-Strecke beteiligt, droht ein Bußgeld von bis zu 255 Euro._

Schwierig.
Was soll man machen?
Des Rätsels Lösung: Die Hauptwege noch weiter verbreitern. Bis zu weit über die 2 Meter Regel hinaus. Dann darf man legal fahren.
Leider ein zweifelhaftes Vergnügen, denn all zu genre wird man wohl kaum auf über 2 Meter breiten, meist Forststraßen, fahren wollen. Außer als Zubringung zum Bergabtrail...

Die Aktionen, abseits der Hauptwege, kleine Wege und Singletrails anzulegen, finde ich gut. Vielleicht könnte man die Erbauer dabei finanziell unterstützen. Wenn ich auf diesen Trails fahre, zahle ich ja "nur"  40 €. Die armen Jungs müssen, wenn sie erwischt werden, 255€ zahlen .
Aber vielleicht kann auch mtb-news.de zu einer Spenden- oder Unterstützungsaktion aufrufen .


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2020)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...warum?
> 
> Weil es Militär ist? Amerikaner?
> 
> Militärisches Übungsgelände ist normalerweise eingezäunt und somit nicht zugänglich.


Mir wäre nicht ein Gebiet außer den offiziellen Standort Schießanlagen bekannt! Auch im freien Gelände der Übungsplätze wird bis weilen scharf geschossen... Von Blindgänger nicht zu reden, auch eine nicht detonierte Übungsgranate kann Verletzungen führen...  Es hat schon einen Grund warum an allen offiziellen Zugängen Schilder stehen! Einzäunen kann man so ein Gebiet nicht! Mir ist zu meiner Zeit bei einer Übung auch Mal fast ein Jogger in eine sprengfalle mit ner Ügranate gelaufen...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2020)

Lief ganz gut:








						Demo in Stuttgart: Mountainbiker fordern legales Streckennetz
					

Die Stuttgarter Mountainbike-Community demonstrierte mit mehreren hundert Teilnehmern am Samstagmittag auf dem Stuttgarter Marktplatz. Es ging um ein Wegnetz – und um Kriminalisierung.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de
				




??


----------



## zerg10 (6. September 2020)

Aber leider auch typisch IBC, was da manche Leute, die weder die Situation in Stuttgart noch die Trails hier kennen, von sich geben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/mtb-demo-stuttgart-trailnetz/


----------



## bashhard (6. September 2020)

Stuttgarter-zeitung

Ein weiterer recht positiver Artikel über die gestrige Demo. Der momentan meistgelesene Artikel der Stuttgarter Zeitung. Gut, dass dort auch vernünftige Biker (zum Beispiel Vorstandsmitglieder) zu Wort kommen und mit ihrem guten, offenen Auftreten die Mountainbikeszene als vielfältig und naturverbunden repräsentieren


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2020)

Ebenfalls positiv:









						Mountainbiker wehren sich gegen bestehende Regeln
					

Hunderte Biker haben sich am Samstag in Stuttgart versammelt, um für ihr Recht im Wald zu kämpfen. Im Fokus: die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel.




					www.swr.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadicalRacer123 (16. September 2020)

Ein super Artikel in den SZ









						Radfahrer im Siebenmühlental: Mountainbiker fordern legales Streckennetz
					

Die Zahl der Radfahrer abseits der zulässigen Wege im Wald ist hoch. Die Stadtverwaltung von Leinfelden-Echterdingen überlegt, eine offizielle Downhillstrecke auszuweisen. Die würde das Problem aber nicht lösen, sagen die Mountainbiker.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## Sprudler (17. September 2020)

_Ein Bekannter_ wurde heute im Böblinger Wald von der MP mit Blaulicht angehalten. Die fahren offensichtlich regelmäßig (Quadspuren) rings um den Trail Streife per Quad. Der Officer war recht freundlich und hat Ihm erklärt, dass der Panzertrail im Übungsgelände sei und in Abstimmung mit der Forstbebörde dauerhaft closed wurde. Die Beschilderung wird noch angepasst werden, der Zaun wurde bereits erweitert. Es wurde dann einsichtig der Rückzug via Forstpiste angetreten.
Nur als Hinweis, muss keine Diskussion werden. Der Ein oder Andere wirds bei seiner Streckenwahl berücksichtigen möchten, ich geh weinen.


----------



## rotarran (17. September 2020)

Danke für die Info. Stand letztens vor dem Zaun am Eingang, der liess sich allerdings noch umfahren.


Sprudler schrieb:


> Der Ein oder Andere wirds bei seiner Streckenwahl berücksichtigen möchten, ich geh weinen.


Ja, das kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte nach ein paar Minten Anfahrt jede Menge Spaß dort, durch die "besondere" Lage unbehelligt von Spaziergängern und Wanderern. Ist schon bitter.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2020)

Und wieder ein ganz besonders neutraler und hervorragend recherchierter Artikel aus der Reihe Idiotenpresse:

Stuttgarter Zeitung 14.10.2020


----------



## cmmaier (14. Oktober 2020)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...StZ / StN   ist alles das Gleiche...Die Filderzeitung gehört glaub auch dazu. Abdrucker (fast hätte ich Handlanger geschrieben) der "verschiedenen" Pressemitteilungen diverser Einrichtungen und (Interessen) Verbände....  

So werden Stimmungen und Strömungen erzeugt. Mit Journalismus hat das nichts mehr zu tun. 

Aber mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen !


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2020)

Schreibt Leserbriefe:

aktuelle Situation Ausdruck der jahrelangen Versäumnisse der Stadtverwaltung
worum geht es dem Naturschutz wenn er die Schließung des Woodpecker fordert? Würde das der Natur helfen?
mal zur Abwechslung mit statt über Mountainbiker reden
auch in den Zeitungsartikeln (sind ja spätestens mit >1.000 Mitglieder Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. mittlerweile auch ansprechbar)
man kann 60.000 Stuttgarter Mountainbiker nicht weiter ignorieren
konstruktive, praxis- und bedarfsgerechte Lösungen sind gefragt
sozial- und naturverträgliche Angebote statt immer nur Verbote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schreibt Leserbriefe:
> 
> aktuelle Situation Ausdruck der jahrelangen Versäumnisse der Stadtverwaltung
> worum geht es dem Naturschutz wenn er die Schließung des Woodpecker fordert? Würde das der Natur helfen?
> ...


Mache ich mittlerweile schon standardmäßig bei solchen Artikeln. Und vorhin habe ich meine Mitgliedschaft beim NABU gekündigt, weil ich deren Standpunkt absolut bescheuert finde. (So ähnlich habe ich dann auch in den Kündigungsgrund geschrieben)...
Und wer glaubt, dass die bösen Mountainbiker die Erde verdichten und Insekten unwillig überfahren, dem empfehle ich einen Besuch auf den Fildern, wo gerade die neue ICE-Trasse angelegt wird.


----------



## flashmatic (14. Oktober 2020)

Mir ist auch fast das Frühstück wieder hochgekommen.
Unschlüssig war ich ob ich meine BUND Mitgliedschaft kündigen soll, da ich nicht einschätzen kann wie die agieren. Auf der einen Seite fordern sie Sperrung aller Trails, auf der anderen wollen sie ein Konzept erstellen. 
Aber ich denke dass es auf eine Kündigung rausläuft.


----------



## cmmaier (14. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mache ich mittlerweile schon standardmäßig bei solchen Artikeln. Und vorhin habe ich meine Mitgliedschaft beim NABU gekündigt, weil ich deren Standpunkt absolut bescheuert finde. (So ähnlich habe ich dann auch in den Kündigungsgrund geschrieben)...
> Und wer glaubt, dass die bösen Mountainbiker die Erde verdichten und Insekten unwillig überfahren, dem empfehle ich einen Besuch auf den Fildern, wo gerade die neue ICE-Trasse angelegt wird.


Ich habe auch nicht verstanden worum es eigentlich geht...schon in der Facebook Gruppe wurd versucht 
darüber zu diskutieren. Aber etwas Verwertbares kam da auch nicht rüber. Man erfährt so "nebenbei" dass man
 wohl den Kontakt zu Frau Noller erfolgreich hergestellt hat.  Aber wer wie wo mit wem über was spricht.....ein Geheimnis. Von einem Geklüngel zum nächsten....und ehrlich gesagt...durch reden allein ist in  im konserativen B-W noch nie etwas passiert oder hat sich geändert. Egal wer regiert hat. 

Man sollte schon regelässig mit unseren Themen in die Öffentlichkeit drängen. Und zwar so dass es auch in der Vordergrund tritt. Marktplatzdemo war bestimmt gut..aber man sollte es nicht bei einer einmaligen Aktion 
belassen. Da gäbe es schon (natürlich legale) Möglichkeiten auf sich Aufmerksam zu machen und Druck zu
erzeugen.

"Die" machen ja auch weiter und giessen ständig neues Öl nach. Haben aber (leider) den Vorteil dass "die" die Presse vor den Karren spannen können. 

Leserbriefe wandern vermutlich direkt in die runde Ablage.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2020)

Interessanterweise wurde ja letztes Wochenende am Woodpecker noch fleissig gearbeitet. Und die wussten nichts davon, dass sie da eigentlich "illegal" tätig waren.


----------



## bashhard (14. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise wurde ja letztes Wochenende am Woodpecker noch fleissig gearbeitet. Und die wussten nichts davon, dass sie da eigentlich "illegal" tätig waren.


Eigentlich müsste es ein Henzler aber auf jeden Fall aufm Schirm haben. Er schickte damals unliebsame Woodpecker-Unterstützer auf andere Trails (Burg bspw), die dann dort uns beim Vorbeifahren gezählt haben. Da hieß es, es sei genau für den Entlastungsnachweis, der jetzt wohl versäumt wurde.
Wenn der Woodpecker verschwindet, dann trauert ihm auch quasi niemand nach. Das ist einer der schlechtesten Trails überhaupt. Und dann kann wenigstens niemand mehr auf "die legale Downhillstrecke" verweisen, wenn er uns ausm Wald treiben will. Also bye bye Woodpecker


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2020)

Der Yannick hat die Streckenwartung doch schon vor einiger Zeit abgegeben. Und über den Sinn und Unsinn des Woodpeckers will ich hier garnicht diskutieren, ist halt leider bisher die einzige "legale" Strecke und da wäre es in meinen Augen ein ganz schlechtes Zeichen diese zu schließen...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise wurde ja letztes Wochenende am Woodpecker noch fleissig gearbeitet. Und die wussten nichts davon, dass sie da eigentlich "illegal" tätig waren.



Doch die wissen, dass man sie in der künstlichen Schwebe hält und dass die Probezeit rum, aber die Dauergenehmigung immer noch nicht erteilt ist. Man lässt die Biker im Ungewissen hängen, weil die Ämter nicht miteinander klar kommen und versuchen, die Situation auszusitzen.

Insgesamt antwortet die Stadt ja seit Jahren nicht oder nur aufschiebend auf die konstruktiven Angebote und beteiligt die Biker auch jetzt nicht wirklich, wo man ein Konzept erarbeiten soll. Wir Biker - und ausgerechnet auch die Biker, die sich wie z.B. Jannick Henzler über Jahre ehrenamtlich engagiert haben, die der Stadtverwaltung die Hand reichen und nach Lösungen suchen - werden von der Stadtverwaltung seit jeher absolut stiefmütterlich behandelt. Fragt mal die erste und zweite Generation der DH AG.

Denn: mit uns kann man es ja machen! Wir sind ja eh alle irgendwie illegal und eine militante Minderheit, wie Forstminister Hauck mal sagte.

Es wird Zeit, dass sich die gut gestellten, gut verdienenden Biker aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, oft Führungskräfte am Wirtschaftsstandort Stuttgart deutlich hörbar bei der Stadtverwaltung melden und fragen, ob die überhaupt noch was mitkriegen oder völlig den Kontext verloren haben.

Die Rentner, die selbst schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Wald spazieren waren, machen das und werden überproportional gehört.


----------



## tont (14. Oktober 2020)

Es wird ja bald ein neuer Bürgermeister gewählt. Vielleicht vor der persönlichen Wahlentscheidung mal nachhaken, wie der Wunschkandidat zum Thema steht


----------



## flashmatic (14. Oktober 2020)

tont schrieb:


> Es wird ja bald ein neuer Bürgermeister gewählt. Vielleicht vor der persönlichen Wahlentscheidung mal nachhaken, wie der Wunschkandidat zum Thema steht


Habe ich heute bei Frau Kienzle gemacht. Herr Rockenbauch kommt auch noch dran.


----------



## tont (14. Oktober 2020)

Rockenbauch geht gar nicht  das wäre der totale Stillstand für 8 Jahre in der Stadt. Kommunistische Utopien sind sicher das aller Letzte das Stuttgart gerade braucht. Gesucht wird eine Verwaltungsfachfrau / -mann, der/die weiß wie man Kompromisse findet, Gräben schließt und Lösungen effektiv umsetzt.

Ok, das ist jetzt OT und meine persönliche Meinung als Nichtstuttgarter, sondern Speckgürtelbewohner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2020)

Es geht munter weiter, diesmal hat einer von "Der Linken" genau die Fragen gestellt, auf die die alten Herren vom Umweltausschuss keine richtigen Antworten hatten:


----------



## flashmatic (15. Oktober 2020)

tont schrieb:


> Rockenbauch geht gar nicht  das wäre der totale Stillstand für 8 Jahre in der Stadt. Kommunistische Utopien sind sicher das aller Letzte das Stuttgart gerade braucht. Gesucht wird eine Verwaltungsfachfrau / -mann, der/die weiß wie man Kompromisse findet, Gräben schließt und Lösungen effektiv umsetzt.
> 
> Ok, das ist jetzt OT und meine persönliche Meinung als Nichtstuttgarter, sondern Speckgürtelbewohner


OFFTOPIC:
Ich denke, dass das auch eine Frage der Perspektive ist, ich bin aber auch kein wirklicher Freund von Herrn Rockenbauch. 
Gehört aber nicht hier her, sonst wird das noch eine Diskussion über die Bewohner des Speckgürtels....
ONTOPIC


----------



## RC7 (15. Oktober 2020)

tont schrieb:


> Rockenbauch geht gar nicht  das wäre der totale Stillstand für 8 Jahre in der Stadt. Kommunistische Utopien sind sicher das aller Letzte das Stuttgart gerade braucht. Gesucht wird eine Verwaltungsfachfrau / -mann, der/die weiß wie man Kompromisse findet, Gräben schließt und Lösungen effektiv umsetzt.
> 
> Ok, das ist jetzt OT und meine persönliche Meinung als Nichtstuttgarter, sondern Speckgürtelbewohner



Der Antikommunismus ist die Grundtorheit unserer Epoche
(Thomas Mann)


----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Es geht munter weiter, diesmal hat einer von "Der Linken" genau die Fragen gestellt, auf die die alten Herren vom Umweltausschuss keine richtigen Antworten hatten:
> Anhang anzeigen 1133449


Ja und statt Antworten gibt es Empörung. Sehr produktiv.


----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Der Antikommunismus ist die Grundtorheit unserer Epoche
> (Thomas Mann)


Da bin ich voll bei dir, aber es wäre schade wenn wir hier wegen nem unnötigen Einwurf zu stark vom Thema ankommen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Ja und statt Antworten gibt es Empörung. Sehr produktiv.


Ich denke mal, der hat die kalt erwischt. Mal sehen, ob es da wirklich eine zweite Runde geben wird und was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der hat die kalt erwischt. Mal sehen, ob es da wirklich eine zweite Runde geben wird und was dabei rauskommt.


Wäre schön, bezweifle ich aber weil die wissenschaftliche Grundlage halt nicht existiert.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2020)

Leider gibt es keine Vorher-Nachher-Bilder von dem Trail und der Rückbau-Aktion. Aber ich kenne die Ecke recht gut und da wurde echt mehr kaputt gemacht als nur das bisschen Trail...


----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine Vorher-Nachher-Bilder von dem Trail und der Rückbau-Aktion. Aber ich kenne die Ecke recht gut und da wurde echt mehr kaputt gemacht als nur das bisschen Trail...


Wäre doch mal ein nettes Projekt von den Traileingängen Fotos zu machen. Da sieht man dann auch gleich wie absurd die Argumentation der MTB Gegner ist.
Hab ich letztes Jahr mal bei meinen Hometrails gemacht, hier der wahrscheinlich meistbefahrene Trail des Stuttgarter Nordens:





Schlimm, diese Naturvernichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal ein nettes Projekt von den Traileingängen Fotos zu machen. Da sieht man dann auch gleich wie absurd die Argumentation der MTB Gegner ist.
> Hab ich letztes Jahr mal bei meinen Hometrails gemacht, hier der wahrscheinlich meistbefahrene Trail des Stuttgarter Nordens:
> 
> 
> ...


Guter Plan, allerdings lassen wir die Eingänge zu "unseren" Trails gerne etwas zuwachsen, das hält tatsächlich viele vom Betreten ab...


----------



## flashmatic (15. Oktober 2020)

Aber das ist doch klar: ein 50 - 100 cm breiter Singletrail mit natürlichem Boden zerstört selbstverständlich mehr Natur als eine 5 m breite Forstautobahn mit wassergebundener Schotterdecke, kapiert ihr das nicht?
Und ein laut anratterndes MTB, welches man auf 500 m hört erschreckt das Wild deutlich mehr, als ein sich anschleichender natürlicher Feind (Nachfahre des Wolfes = Hund).


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2020)

Und verdichtet den Boden auf Betonhärte und zerquetscht dabei alles was mindestens vier Beine hat. Ich weiß, das ist billige Polemik, aber ich bin gerade ziemlich genervt.


----------



## cmmaier (15. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Es geht munter weiter, diesmal hat einer von "Der Linken" genau die Fragen gestellt, auf die die alten Herren vom Umweltausschuss keine richtigen Antworten hatten:
> Anhang anzeigen 1133449


Hört sich zumindest mal nicht schlecht an, aber etwas Sarkasmus kann ich nicht verbergen. Wenn da steht "wir warten auf das Konzept des LRA...das derzeit erabeitet", dann dauert das wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich lange da Ämter im Regelfall verwalten aber nicht "ar...ten"  Aber der Vorstoss ist gut 👍


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2020)

Nichtsdestotrotz muss man jedoch erwähnen, dass zB im Bereich Solitude einige neue Trails entstanden sind. Der Grund hierfür ist m.E. nicht die 2m Regel und ich bin sicher auch ohne die wäre hier gebudelt worden. Das ist definitiv ein Problem, dass durch uns MTBler entsteht. Wie schlimm das jetzt für die Natur ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber wenn jeder jetzt anfängt seine eigenen Lines in den Wald zu ziehen, wie er gerade Lustig ist, nur weil (Coronabedingt) mehr Biker unterwegs sind, hilft das sicher nicht bei der Lösungsfindung.


----------



## bashhard (15. Oktober 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss man jedoch erwähnen, dass zB im Bereich Solitude einige neue Trails entstanden sind. Der Grund hierfür ist m.E. nicht die 2m Regel und ich bin sicher auch ohne die wäre hier gebudelt worden. Das ist definitiv ein Problem, dass durch uns MTBler entsteht. Wie schlimm das jetzt für die Natur ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber wenn jeder jetzt anfängt seine eigenen Lines in den Wald zu ziehen, wie er gerade Lustig ist, nur weil (Coronabedingt) mehr Biker unterwegs sind, hilft das sicher nicht bei der Lösungsfindung.


Ja da sind leider zwei neue Lines entstanden, warum auch immer jemand das für nötig gehalten hat. Das trägt natürlich nicht zum positiven Bild bei, aber ich kann den Frust der Trailbauer schon verstehen. Während Corona hat die Stadt entschieden, wieder Trails (teils mehrfach) abzureißen. Wenn deine alten Trails immer wieder abgerissen werden, hat man sicher wenig Lust die immer wieder aufzubauen. Da kann ich dann schon nachvollziehen, dass die Trotzaktion lautet, neue Trails zu erbauen, die dann wenigstens eine Zeit lang unbehelligt bleiben. Würde die Stadt endlich aufhören, bestehende Trails abzureißen und mit den Bikern ein Konzept erarbeiten, würden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Neubauten deutlich abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (15. Oktober 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch klar: ein 50 - 100 cm breiter Singletrail mit natürlichem Boden zerstört selbstverständlich mehr Natur als eine 5 m breite Forstautobahn mit wassergebundener Schotterdecke, kapiert ihr das nicht?


Es gibt eine Hierarchie bzw eine Wertungspyramide.
Selbst wenn der Umweltgedanke vor der MTB-Befahrung "zieht", so gibt es doch noch ein höheres, gewichtigeres "Killerargument": Die Wirtschaft.

Klar könnte man auch mit Pferden, den Wald bestellen (was übrigens in einigen Teilen Europas auch tatsächlich gemacht wird; trotzdem bleibt dies eine Minderheit).
Aber, wenn es um die Wirtschaft bzw Wirtschaftlichkeit geht, dann müssen andere Maßnahmen (= Geräte) aufgefahren werden.

Dh: 
4) freies _Befahrungs_recht für MTB - naja, kann man mal diskutieren, aber zuerst kommt da noch das
3) freie *Betretung*srecht (für Wanderer, Spaziergänger, nordische Geher, Läufer etc)
2) die Natur, der Naturschutzaspekt (Flora und Fauna)
1) die Wirtschaft

Derzeit streiten, kämpfen, argumentieren 2 "gegen" 1 (und nicht nur in Bezug auf den Wald, Stichwort FFF; Flug- und Schiffsverkehr usw usf).


----------



## ufp (15. Oktober 2020)

Im Rahmen der demokratischen Möglichkeiten, sollte natürlich zuerst versucht werden, mit den politischen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden bzw zu diskutieren.
Auch e-Mails, Telefonanrufe etc sind sinnvoll.

Noch besser ist halt, wie man es in Deutschland und Österreich gewohnt ist, das ganze von einer Interessensgruppe machen zu lassen.

Dabei erwarte ich mir eine ehrliche Antwort bzw Ablehnung (wir wollen MTB nicht; kein Bedarf an MTB Wegen; Umwelt-Natutrschut ist uns wichtiger; die Wirtschaft (Waldarbeiten etc) ist uns wichtiger; alles andere als MTB Wege freizugeben ist uns wichtiger usw usf.

Wenn aber dann nicht reagiert wird, ignoriert, Arroganz an den Tag gelegt wird oder die Probleme bzw Wünsche von vielen nicht gesehen wird, dann muss man das eben anderwertig *aufzeigen*:


muddymartin schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss man jedoch erwähnen, dass zB im Bereich Solitude einige *neue *Trails *entstanden* sind.





bashhard schrieb:


> Ja da sind leider *zwei neue *Lines entstanden, warum auch immer jemand das für nötig gehalten hat. Das trägt natürlich nicht zum positiven Bild bei, aber ich kann den Frust der Trailbauer schon verstehen.


Und bezüglich negativem oder positivem Bild. Das war vorher schon nicht da. Die neuen Wege, Lines, Trails etc werden ohnehin nur als weiteres Wasser auf deren Mühlen gesehen. Ist somit also eh schon egal. Als sachliches Argument kann das ohnehin nicht mehr dienen. Aber um Sachlichkeit geht es zum Teil auch gar nicht bzw nicht mehr , siehe oben.


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Würde die Stadt endlich aufhören, bestehende Trails abzureißen und mit den Bikern ein Konzept erarbeiten, würden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Neubauten deutlich abnehmen.



Genau das bezweifle ich.


----------



## bashhard (15. Oktober 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Genau das bezweifle ich.


Ich hab tatsächlich auf einem der älteren, sehr bekannten Trails schon einen Trailbauer bei der Arbeit getroffen. Er meinte, dass er sehr gerne die bestehenden Trails pflege und repariere, aber wenn alle 2 Monate alles kaputt gemacht würde, müsse man halt wo anders weiterbauen. 
Es gibt also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch neue Trails, weil die alten nicht mehr geduldet werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Genau das bezweifle ich.



Es würde schon einen Unterschied machen, allein schon weil angesichts guter legaler Angebote ein gewisser Sozial-Druck entstehen würde, keine neue Lines anzulegen. Es würde sicherlich noch gebaut, aber zumindest weniger.


----------



## dopero (15. Oktober 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss man jedoch erwähnen, dass zB im Bereich Solitude einige neue Trails entstanden sind. ... Das ist definitiv ein Problem, dass durch uns MTBler entsteht.


Nein, auf gar keinen Fall. Das sind nur ein paar wenige. Ein „Uns“ gibt es da einfach nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Nein, auf gar keinen Fall. Das sind nur ein paar wenige. Ein „Uns“ gibt es da einfach nicht.


Denjenigen, die buddeln, interessieren sich vielleicht wenig für "uns", aber diese Erkenntnis bringt uns nicht weiter.


----------



## dopero (16. Oktober 2020)

Aber „wir“ müssen nicht den Sprachgebrauch von MTB Gegnern übernehmen und „uns“ mit illegalem Treiben in einen Topf werfen lassen.


----------



## bashhard (17. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Aber „wir“ müssen nicht den Sprachgebrauch von MTB Gegnern übernehmen und „uns“ mit illegalem Treiben in einen Topf werfen lassen.


Naja aber sind wir ehrlich, quasi jeder Mountainbiker in Stuttgart nutzt diese illegal erbauten Trails. Wenn ihr euch so sehr über die Trailbauer aufregt, solltet ihr konsequenter Weise dann auch diese Trails nicht nutzen. Und meines Wissens sind so ziemlich alle Trails in Heslach, Botnang oder Weilimdorf illegal entstanden.


----------



## kopfkissen (17. Oktober 2020)

Das funktionierte früher auch schon frei nach dem hydra Prinzip, wenn 1 abgerissen wird wird woanders 2neue gebaut. Ich geh davon aus, dass in diesem Fall die Sache so ähnlich ist, Polizei kontrolliert auf trail X und y....also wird trail z gebaut.
Die Haltung der Stadt, Polizei und Presse führt zu einer art Radikalisierung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (20. Oktober 2020)

Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch: Für die dauerhafte Genehmigung fehlt noch ein Beweis
					

Nun kam heraus: Seit drei Jahren gibt es schon keine Genehmigung mehr für die Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch. Die Stadt würde sie gern verlängern, doch es gibt ein Problem.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de


----------



## GG71 (20. Oktober 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch: Für die dauerhafte Genehmigung fehlt noch ein Beweis
> 
> 
> Nun kam heraus: Seit drei Jahren gibt es schon keine Genehmigung mehr für die Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch. Die Stadt würde sie gern verlängern, doch es gibt ein Problem.
> ...


Und dazu:








						Downhill in Stuttgart-Degerloch: „Ich bin mit vielen Dingen nicht einverstanden“
					

Für die Downhiller-Szene in Stuttgart läuft es nicht rund. Das ist aus dem herauszuhören, was Jannick Henzler im Interview sagt. Er hat jetzt kundgetan, dass er sich als Streckensicherer für den „Woodpecker“ zurückzieht.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2020)

Allein die Tatsache, dass gerade so oft über das Thema geschrieben wird, bringt die Stadt in Handlungsdruck. Hoffentlich ziehen sie daraus die richtigen Schlüsse.


----------



## bashhard (21. Oktober 2020)

Und wieder ein Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung über die kürzliche Umfrage des Mtb-Stuttgart e.V.


----------



## matt017 (21. Oktober 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung über die kürzliche Umfrage des Mtb-Stuttgart e.V.


Gutes Interview, also im Sinne von 'tendenziöse Fragen mit leicht provozierendem Unterton mit sinnvollen Argumenten und Denkanstößen beantworten'. 
Lob an den (Vertreter vom) Verein!


----------



## write-only (23. Oktober 2020)

Die Ergebnisse sind da:





__





						OB-Wahl in Stuttgart | Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. | Stuttgart
					

Was sind unsere Ziele? Was habe ich von einer Mitgliedschaft? Warum ein Verein? Wann baut ihr die ersten Trails? Was ist die 2-Meter Regel? Und so weiter … wir beantworten ein paar elementare Fragen rund um das Thema Verein, Trails, Kultur, etc.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com
				




Von erschreckend ahnungslos bis überraschend positiv alles dabei.


----------



## Polyphrast (23. Oktober 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> mit sinnvollen Argumenten und Denkanstößen beantworten'.


Da muss ich ja teilweise widersprechen:
"Biken ist zudem ein Natursport, weil er keine Parkplätze und Infrastruktur wie Straßen etc. braucht"
Das Argument ist banane, es fahren ziemlich viele Leute mit dem Auto zum Biken.....Ob sie das auch in Stuttgart für die Feierabendrunde tun, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.
Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man das legal kanalisieren sollte und nicht immer mit dem oftmals unsinnigen Totschlagargument "Naturzerstörung" ankommt. Es sind ja i.d.R. doch Nutzforste und keine Nationalparks ohne Eingriffe in den Wald.

Ich hätte gerne so ein paar schöne Hügel direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## write-only (23. Oktober 2020)

Polyphrast schrieb:


> "Biken ist zudem ein Natursport, weil er keine Parkplätze und Infrastruktur wie Straßen etc. braucht"
> Das Argument ist banane, es fahren ziemlich viele Leute mit dem Auto zum Biken.....Ob sie das auch in Stuttgart für die Feierabendrunde tun, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.


Das ist doch genau der Punkt, in Stuttgart kann man so ziemlich von überall von der Haustüre losfahren und ist nach spätestens ner halben Stunde am ersten Trail.  Da dauert es länger das Auto zu beladen. 

Natürlich fahren auch Leute  aus Stuttgart in Bikeparks, aber es wären sicher bedeutend mehr wenn man nicht jede Menge Trails direkt vor der Haustüre hätte.


----------



## Polyphrast (23. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Da dauert es länger das Auto zu beladen.


Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt und sicher auch ein paar Leute, die das Rad in den Kofferraum werfen um zu einem etwas weiteren Trail zu kommen.  Daher ist das Argument etwas gefährlich, auch wenn ich denke dass der Großteil der Biker sich direkt daheim aufs Rad setzt 
Wie gesagt, ich bin diesbezüglich etwas neidisch auf euch Stuttgarter, aber vllt verschlägt es mich ja mal beruflich dort hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2020)

Polyphrast schrieb:


> ich bin diesbezüglich etwas neidisch auf euch Stuttgarter



Und das zu recht! 

Du hast in Stuttgart halt in drei Himmelsrichtungen richtig große zusammenhängende Waldflächen, die mehr oder weniger direkt am Innenstadtrand beginnen. Ab und zu muss man mal eine S-Bahn Linie oder Straße überqueren, aber Du musst eben nicht erst kilometerlang durch Gewerbegebiete hindurch fahren um "in die Natur" zu kommen.

Da profitieren wir heute noch von den Königen, der sich ihre stadtnahen Jagdreviere nicht haben zersiedeln lassen. Dazu kommt die Topografie (nicht nur die Kessellage der Innenstadt, sondern auch kleinere Kessel und Hänge, Klingen etc. rundum), die nicht nur richtig viel Höhenmeter auf kleinem Raum bietet, sondern sich auch nicht so leicht zubauen lässt, wie die Flächen rund um andere Städte. Ich fahre von der Haustür aus stadtnahe 30-40km Touren mit +/- 1.000hm und minimalem Asphalt-Anteil und vielen Trails und das geht vielen Bikern so, die im dichtbesiedelten Osten, Süden oder Westen der Stadt oder am entsprechenden Stadtrand wohnen (Vaihingen, Degerloch, Botnang etc.).

Da bleibt das Auto oft und gerne zu Hause und wie die Umfrage des Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. zeigt, halten das viele Stuttgarter Biker so.









__





						Auswertung der großen Mountainbike Stuttgart (Mitglieder-) Umfrage 2020
					

Wir haben in dieser Zusammenfassung die im Sommer 2020 gestellte Umfrage zum Thema Mountainbiken in und um Stuttgart ausgewertet. Wir erheben dabei keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, oder stringente Wissenschaftlichkeit, wir wollen die in unseren Augen wichtigen Aspekte hervorheben.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und das zu recht!
> 
> Da bleibt das Auto oft und gerne zuhause und wie die Umfrage des Vereins zeigt, halten das viele Stuttgarter Biker so.
> 
> ...



Ein Unterschied zu den Läufern übrigens, von denen fahren relativ viele abends oder am WE die Parkplätze an den Bärenseen an, da sie ein paar Kilometer von der Stadt halt nicht kurz überbrücken wollen/können. (Von den Spaziergängern ganz zu schweigen). Nichtsdestotrotz seh ich da (oder am Parkplatz Bergheimer Steige)  auch immer mal wieder Leute, die ihre MTBs aus den Kofferraum hieven.


----------



## zerg10 (23. Oktober 2020)

Würden sich die Verantwortlichen der Nahbereichsverkehrsbetriebe nicht so stur stellen, dann könnte man sein Bike auch viel bequemer in den Öffentlichen transportieren und sich die teilweise abenteuerlichen "Stadtquerungen" sparen...
Und wer schon mal zur Rushhour durch die City musste, der verzichtet gerne auf das Auto


----------



## din_format (23. Oktober 2020)

Dass viele mit dem Rad direkt von der Haustüre starten spricht doch eigentlich dafür, dass das ein naturverträglicher Sport ist. Hab mich oft schon gefragt, wie sehr die Fahrt mit dem Auto zum Wanderparkplatz den Wald schädigt. Vermutlich mehr als das befahren von bestehenden Wanderwegen und Trails 🤔


----------



## GG71 (23. Oktober 2020)

din_format schrieb:


> Wanderparkplatz


Wobei die bei uns zu 80% mit Hund-Gassi-Fahrerinen voll sind. 
Und die fahren 2x am Tag.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2020)

din_format schrieb:


> Dass viele mit dem Rad direkt von der Haustüre starten spricht doch eigentlich dafür, dass das ein naturverträglicher Sport ist.



Bevor wir hier auf ein schiefes Brett kommen:
Es gibt daran eigentlich auch keinen Zweifel. Und zwar auch schon unabhängig von der Frage nach dem Transport nicht.

Ich mein, niemand behauptet ernsthaft, dass wir auf unverhältnismäßige Weise die Natur (zer)stören, indem wir uns auf schmalen und breiten Wegen durch selbige bewegen. Zumindest nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Fußgänger. Das ist eher ein Image, ein öffentliches Bild, aber keine Tatsache.

Noch umweltfreundlicher wäre tatsächlich nur zu Hause zu bleiben und den Atem anzuhalten.

Und ich meine das absolut ernst: es gibt diverse deutsche und internationale Studien die belegen, dass wir in Sachen Erosion und Wildtier-Störung in einer Liga mit Fußgängern spielen, d.h. absolut vertretbar.
=> https://alt.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

OK, der Wildwuchs von inoffiziell angelegten Trails, die das Rückzugsgebiet von Wildtieren durchschneiden, ist nicht unbedingt umweltfreundlich, aber dagegen würde ja - wie bei Wanderwegen - ein legales Angebot helfen, um diesen Effekt in Grenzen zu halten. Klar, auch ein Bikepark ist jetzt nicht umweltfreundlich, aber 1. ist das nicht das tägliche Revier des durchschnittlichen Bikers, sondern eher eine Sache der Touristik-Destinationen und 2. ist eine Schotterpiste, ein Wanderparkplatz und ein Aussichtsturm auch nicht "umweltfreundlich", sondern bedeutet echte Bodenverdichtung bzw. auch Bodenversiegelung.

Vom Wintersport sind wir dann immer noch weit entfernt und bleiben das hoffentlich auch, weil wir eben keine breiten Pisten brauchen und auch den Vergleich mit Ballsportarten und ihrer Infrastruktur in jeder Stadt und jedem Dorf (Hallen, Spielfelder, Parkplätze, Duschen etc.) brauchen wir nicht zu scheuen. Golfen?! Schwimmbäder? Na also!

Nein, wir sind nicht umweltschädlich, wir sind einfach "die Neuen" und stören durch unsere Anwesenheit "die Alten". Der Golfer oder Fußballer stört niemanden, weil er seine legale Fläche hat und dort niemand anderem begegnet. Dass da mal ein kleiner Wald mit einem nettem Spazierweg war? Vergessen.

Wir hingegen können und wollen uns die vorhandenen Wege mit Spaziergängern teilen und teilen... tja teilen fällt halt immer schwer.

Manchmal denkt man, es wäre wirklich am besten, wenn wir ein komplett separates Trailnetz bekommen, aber das wäre dann tatsächlich ein umweltschädlicher und weitgehend unnötiger Flächenverbrauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (23. Oktober 2020)

Ok, passt, ich hab unsachgemäß das Verhalten der Stadt Esslingen auf Stuttgart projiziert. Leider behauptet die Stadt Esslingen mit voller Überzeugung, dass wir den Wald kaputt machen, Tiere zu Tode erschrecken und es regelmäßig zu beinaheunfällen mit Fussgänger auf Trails kommt.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2020)

din_format schrieb:


> Ok, passt, ich hab unsachgemäß das Verhalten der Stadt Esslingen auf Stuttgart projiziert. Leider behauptet die Stadt Esslingen mit voller Überzeugung, dass wir den Wald kaputt machen, Tiere zu Tode erschrecken und es regelmäßig zu beinaheunfällen mit Fussgänger auf Trails kommt.



Klar, das macht das Stuttgarter Umweltamt auch und der Förster lehnt sich aus seinem Dienstwagen und wirft mir Bodenverdichtung vor, während der BUND Vorsitzende der Zeitung was von Bodenerosion und tausenden Tierleichen am Trailrand vorjammert und die Jäger in Fellbach von überfahrenen Bambis berichten, die _vermutlich _ein Biker durchtrennt hat.

Aber die meinen das nicht wirklich ernst, die wollen uns einfach nur aus dem Wald haben.

Und wir müssen halt aufpassen, dass wir den ganzen Unsinn nicht auch noch annehmen, sondern zwischen den Sachen unterscheiden, die wirklich Mist sind (Trailwildwuchs, Leute erschrecken, so dass sie sich gefährdet fühlen, Blockierbremsungen auf empfindlichen Naturwegen, fahren wenn der Boden komplett aufgeweicht ist etc.) und wir entsprechend noch besser werden müssen, in den eigenen Reihen aufklären können etc. und den Sachen, die einfach nur übelste Anti-Bike-Propaganda sind. ✌


----------



## flashmatic (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab ja meine BUND Fördermitgliedschaft deswegen beendet. Sowas in der Zeitung zu verbreiten, das grenzt an Verleumdung 😆


----------



## write-only (23. Oktober 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> das *ist* Verleumdung 😆


Hab das mal für dich korrigiert.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2020)

Auf Facebook geklaut:

*Noch zwei Wochen bis zur OB-Wahl:*

_Der Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. hat eine Abfrage unter den Kandidaten zur Stuttgarter Oberbürgermeister-Wahl 2020 gemacht und die Antworten auf seiner Webseite veröffentlicht:








						Bald ist OB-Wahl: Wie stehen die  Kandidaten*innen zum Thema 2 M Regel oder legales Trailnetz?
					

Wir haben einen Fragebogen an die 14 Bewerber*innen verschickt und haben die  Antworten hier veröffentlicht.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com
				




Könnte für die anstehend Wahl interessant sein. 

Natürlich sollten sich auch Mountainbiker bei ihrer Wahl nicht allein am Thema ‚Mountainbike‘ orientieren, sondern sich ein vollständiges Bild von den Kandidaten und Kandidatinnen machen. Dazu können die Webseiten und Social Media Auftritte der Kandidaten dienen, aber z.B. auch der Kandidat-o-mat des SWR:








						OB-Wahl in Stuttgart: Kandidat-O-Mat jetzt online
					

Bei der Stuttgarter OB-Wahl treten am 8. November 14 Kandidatinnen und Kandidaten an. Wer steht für welche Politik? Antworten gibt der Kandidat-O-Mat der Landeszentrale für politische Bildung.




					www.swr.de
				



_


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Oktober 2020)

Wie viele Fäden zum Thema: Böser Radfahrer im Wald gibt es denn hier im Forum? 
Habe woanders schon meinen Senf abgegeben. Glücklicherweise ist es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm. Leider fehlen hier noch etwas höhere Berge, dann wäre es perfekt.
Deutschland ist eine Autofahrer- und Fussballnation. Und der böse Kampfradler auf der Straße kann im Wald nicht besser sein.
Sei einfach ist das erklärt. 
Ich hoffe nur, keiner von uns fährt mal in eine dieser fiesen Fallen von den kranken Erbauern.


----------



## mmo2 (30. Oktober 2020)

Naja, im Raum Heilbronn sieht das ganze schon wieder anders aus.........








						Wie schädlich ist Mountainbiken für die Natur?: Neuer Mountainbike-Bericht des SWR - MTB-News.de
					

„So schädlich ist Mountainbiken für die Natur“ – so ist das aktuelle Video des SWR betitelt und suggeriert damit eine eher MTB-unfreundliche Sicht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Mit durchaus differenzierten Wortbeiträgen beleuchtet der Bericht des Südwestrundfunks die MTB-Situation in Heilbronn.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bashhard (2. November 2020)

Mal wieder ein Artikel über Mountainbiker, der quasi nur von durch Mountainbiker entstehende Schäden berichtet, ohne dass irgendeine Reflexion stattfindet. Traurig sowas.

"Stadt duldet keine illegalen Strecken":
Canstatter Zeitung


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2020)

Üble Stimmungsmache. :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2020)

Was ich schon auch heftig finde, ist, dass diese einseitig negative Darstellung der Mountainbiker diesmal nicht von einem einzelnen Jäger oder Naturschutz-Vertreter kommt, sondern von einer offiziellen Sprecherin der Stadt Stuttgart.

Man muss den Eindruck haben, dass die Stadtverwaltung das ganze Thema überhaupt noch nicht verstanden hat, wenn sie dazu so unsensibel kommuniziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (2. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> "Stadt duldet keine illegalen Strecken":
> Canstatter Zeitung





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Man muss den Eindruck haben, dass die Stadtverwaltung das ganze Thema überhaupt noch nicht verstanden hat, wenn sie dazu so unsensibel kommuniziert.


_„Darüber hinaus wird versucht, den ursprünglichen Waldzustand wiederherzustellen.“ _

Was jetzt?
Einerseits dient der Wald als Wirtschaftsstandort/-produktion und Beschaffer für Arbeitsplätze.
Auf der anderen Seite ein Wald, den außer die Fauna und Flora, niemand betreten darf?

Was soll das?
Und in Zeiten wie diesen zeigt sich halt auch, dass die Menschen nicht nur daheim Playstation/X-Box/VR spielen können und wollen, sondern sich in der (frischen) Natur aufhalten wollen. Angebot und Nachfrage. Oder halt Nachfrage und Angebot...


----------



## muddymartin (2. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Was ich schon auch heftig finde, ist, dass diese einseitig negative Darstellung der Mountainbike diesmal nicht von einem einzelnen Jäger oder Naturschutz-Vertreter kommt, sondern von einer offiziellen Sprecherin der Stadt Stuttgart.
> 
> Man muss den Eindruck haben, dass die Stadtverwaltung das ganze Thema überhaupt noch nicht verstanden hat, wenn sie dazu so unsensibel kommuniziert.



Richtig, das geht denen komplett am ***** vorbei.


----------



## ufp (2. November 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Richtig, das geht denen komplett am ***** vorbei.


Deswegen gehört ihnen auch ein Tritt in selbigen.
Man muss ihnen auf den A gehen. Nicht vorbei .


----------



## matt017 (3. November 2020)

Die Aussage im Original ist ja sogar noch viel krasser:
„Die Waldeigentümerin, die Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, *duldet keine Mountainbikestrecken* oder Trails im Stadtwald“, sagt Stadtsprecherin Jasmin Bühler nach Rücksprache mit den Experten.

Damit steht das Ergebnis des in der Entwicklung befindlichen Freizeitkonzepts eigentlich schon fest.


----------



## matt017 (3. November 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> _„Darüber hinaus wird versucht, den ursprünglichen Waldzustand wiederherzustellen.“ _
> 
> Was jetzt?


Ich bin mir sicher in der Wahrnehmung dieser Leute ist das kein Widerspruch. Gemeint ist der Zustand bevor die Biker kamen. Bis dahin war ja alles gut... 

Genau dieser Mind Set (bzw. die deutlich eingeschränkte Sichtweise) ist unser Problem, neben den schwarzen bikenden Schafen natürlich.


----------



## ufp (4. November 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher in der Wahrnehmung dieser Leute ist das kein Widerspruch. Gemeint ist der Zustand bevor die Biker kamen. Bis dahin war ja alles gut...
> 
> Genau dieser Mind Set (bzw. die deutlich eingeschränkte Sichtweise) ist unser Problem, neben den schwarzen bikenden Schafen natürlich.


Ob sie uns mögen oder nicht, dass ist eine Seite.
Die andere ist, dass es eine (kleine, große, enorme ) Nachfrage gibt.
Und an die können sie nicht so ohne weiteres vorbei gehen.
Je nachdem, wie gut "man" aufgestellt ist. Dh organisiert ist bzw auftritt.
In den meisten Fällen gibt es dann Zugeständnisse. Oder aber auch nur Brotkrümeln oder Almosen.


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

Ich komme auch aus Stuttgart und bin richtig frustriert. Die Stadt macht einfach nichts, ich verstehe das nicht. Es gibt sooooo viele Biker, und die Stadt macht nichts!!!! Ich finde das ist eine absolute Frechheit. Und dann noch der Woodpecker, der ist überfahren. Man kann sich nicht nur einen Trail für mehr als 10k Biker bauen. Da muss mehr her!!


----------



## plattfusz (7. November 2020)

Grün wirkt. Ihr wolltet es so.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2020)

Ich habe gehört der Woodpecker ist aktuell wegen Corona geschlossen. Da sollte mal jemand beim Sportamt nachfassen. Die Trails in Sasbachwalden und Nagold sind nämlich offen, weil das die aktuelle Verordnung hergibt:

****Macht es einen Unterschied, ob die Freizeit- und Individualsportaktivität in der Halle oder im Freien stattfindet?*
_ 
Im Freizeit- und Amateursport dürfen Indoor-Sportanlagen von höchstens zwei Personen oder von Angehörigen eines gemeinsamen Haushalts gleichzeitig genutzt werden. *Weitläufige Sportanlagen oder Sportstätten im Freien wie z. B. Sportplätze, Leichtathletikstadien, Tennisanlagen, Golfplätze oder Reitplätze dürfen gleichzeitig von mehreren im Sinne des § 1 a der Corona-Verordnung individualsportlich aktiven Personen genutzt werden.* Dabei muss gewährleistet sein, dass keine Durchmischung der einzelnen Personengruppen erfolgt. Voraussetzung hierfür ist, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Personengruppen keine Umkleiden und Sanitäreinrichtungen teilen und sich auch ansonsten nicht begegnen, sodass die Abstandsregeln in jedem Falle eingehalten werden._









						CoronaVO Sport
					






					km-bw.de
				




Und:
_Demnach ist der Betrieb öffentlicher und private Sportanlagen und Sportstätten, einschließlich Fitnessstudios, Yogastudios, Tanzschulen und ähnlicher Einrichtungen sowie von Bolzplätzen für den Publikumsverkehr untersagt.* Ausgenommen hiervon ist die Nutzung für den Freizeit- und Amateurindividualsport allein, zu zweit oder mit den Angehörigen des eigenen Haushalts*, zu dienstlichen Zwecken (etwa Polizei und Feuerwehren), für den Schulsport, den Studienbetrieb (Hochschulen) sowie den Spitzen- und Profisport. _






						Sportbetrieb
					

Württembergischer Landessportbund e.V. - STARKE Vereine gestalten ZUKUNFT!




					www.wlsb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2020)

Wo steht, dass er geschlossen ist? Meiner Kenntnis nach ist er offen.


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass er geschlossen ist? Meiner Kenntnis nach ist er offen.


Jetzt aktuell is es glaub zu


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Jetzt aktuell is es glaub zu



Hm, soso, nun, ich _glaube_ das nicht und ich war heute dort und habe gerade auch nochmal auf der Woodpecker Facebook und Webseite nachgeschaut: keinerlei Anzeichen für eine Schließung. Nach dem 2.11. wurde von Jannick auch noch mal bestätigt, dass es im Rahmen des Lockdown Light diesmal keine Schließung gibt.

Daher die Frage, woher die Info kommt. 😉


----------



## write-only (7. November 2020)

Das würde man ja wohl kaum posten wäre die Strecke dicht


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hm, soso, nun, ich _glaube_ das nicht und ich war heute dort und habe gerade auch nochmal auf der Woodpecker Facebook und Webseite nachgeschaut: keinerlei Anzeichen für eine Schließung. Nach dem 2.11. wurde von Jannick auch noch mal bestätigt, dass es im Rahmen des Lockdown Light diesmal keine Schließung gibt.
> 
> Daher diie Frage, woher die Info kommt. 😉


Die Info kommt von der Instagram seit...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Die Info kommt von der Instagram seit...


EDIT
Nope, ich war gerade auf deren Instagram Seite. (...) Die Strecke war am 1. und 2. Oktober wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt. Das war es auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2020)

Wurde hier geäußert:



dasArt schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, die einzige legale Strecke in Stuttgart, ist aktuell gesperrt, Lockdownlight trifft auch hier voll ins Schwarze. Was denkt Stuttgart bei solchen Entscheidungen eigentlich? Öffentliche Sportanlage, schon klar, aber ob ich in Einer Gruppe Basketball spiele, oder ob ein paar Hansel auf Ihren Bikes sitzen, ist doch kaum miteinander vergleichbar!? Ich könnte mich schon wieder so herrlich aufregen ... ich brauche vermutlich ganz dringend mal wieder eine ordentliche Dosis Wald ...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wurde hier geäußert:


Wahrscheinlich weil es im 1. Lockdown so war. Aktuell darf man in BaWü Tennis und Golf spielen. Stichwort: weitläufige Sportanlagen.


----------



## GG71 (7. November 2020)

Gilt jetzt bei MTB die "zu zweit" Einschränkung oder nicht?
Ist ja keine Sportanlage


----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2020)

So funktioniert es in Tübingen, wenn Bürgermeister und Verein miteinander reden.


----------



## bashhard (7. November 2020)

plattfusz schrieb:


> Grün wirkt. Ihr wolltet es so.


Schau dir mal den letzten Post von @ciao heiko an. Hat mit Grün doch absolut nix zu tun. Oder hat sich die CDU bis 2011 für deine Belange als Mountainbiker eingesetzt? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2020)

Das Thema ist sehr schwer parteipolitisch festzumachen. Ich hatte kürzlich auch ein gutes Gespräch mit den Ortenauer Grünen








						Deshalb fühlen sich Mountainbiker in der Ortenau benachteiligt
					

Für Mountainbiker gelten in Baden-Württemberg strenge Regeln, wenn sie Waldwege nutzen wollen. Das sorgt bei ihnen für Verdruss. Die Grünen-Landtagsabgeordneten Boser und Marwein haben sich des Themas angenommen.




					www.bo.de
				




Festzuhalten ist, es gibt in allen Parteien i.d.R. Befürworten und Gegner. Unser Ziel muss es sein, dass die Befürworten in den Parteien die Mehrheit werden und sich dann eine Partei auch im Wahlprogramm positioniert.

Für die OB Wahl in Stuttgart hat dies MTB-Stuttgart mit der Umfrage gut gemacht.








						Bald ist OB-Wahl: Wie stehen die  Kandidaten*innen zum Thema 2 M Regel oder legales Trailnetz?
					

Wir haben einen Fragebogen an die 14 Bewerber*innen verschickt und haben die  Antworten hier veröffentlicht.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com
				




Wir von der DIMB werden das auch im Hinblick zur Landtagswahl 2021 bei den Parteien abfragen. Bis dahin kann jeder einzelne helfen, in dem er den Abgeordnete in seinem Wahlkreis darauf anspricht und um den Dialog bittet. So hat sich das auch in der Ortenau, aus dem Engagement eines privaten Bikers heraus, entwickelt. Ich unterstütze dann gerne.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Gilt jetzt bei MTB die "zu zweit" Einschränkung oder nicht?
> Ist ja keine Sportanlage


Aber öffentlicher Raum -> ja gilt.


----------



## GG71 (8. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber öffentlicher Raum -> ja gilt.


Ich komme gerade vom Solitude - was da abgeht (nicht nur MTB) macht die ganze Coronabeschränkungen passe. Auf der Königstraße ist bestimmt weniger los, die "erholungsuchende Autos" parken alles zu. Auch mit Fahrradheckträger aus RT und weiter weg. Stau auf dem Parkplatz...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Solitude - was da abgeht (nicht nur MTB) macht die ganze Coronabeschränkungen passe. Auf der Königstraße ist bestimmt weniger los, die "erholungsuchende Autos" parken alles zu. Auch mit Fahrradheckträger aus RT und weiter weg. Stau auf dem Parkplatz...


Hier im Wald heute auch, wo du sonst keine Sau gesehen hast musst jetzt Slalom fahren...


----------



## muddymartin (8. November 2020)

Solitude+Sonne+Sonntag, wer sich da wundert, wundert sich auch über Menschenaufläufe am Vorweihnachtssamstag auf der Königstrassse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fwmone (10. November 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Solitude - was da abgeht (nicht nur MTB) macht die ganze Coronabeschränkungen passe. Auf der Königstraße ist bestimmt weniger los, die "erholungsuchende Autos" parken alles zu. Auch mit Fahrradheckträger aus RT und weiter weg. Stau auf dem Parkplatz...



Das ist leider seit langem schon so, am Wochenende kannst du Solitude, Bärenschlössle und was dazu gehört komplett streichen. Ähnlich wie Max-Eyth-See, Ebnisee, beginnend auch Hanweiler Sattel und Buchenbachtal. Die Region ist einfach zu voll und bietet zu wenig Möglichkeiten der Naherholung. 

***

Es sieht ja nun so aus, als würde Frank Nopper neuer OB werden. Dessen Aussagen auf https://www.mtb-stuttgart.com/ob-wahl-stuttgart (vielen Dank dafür, Mountainbikeverein - großartige Arbeit die ihr leistet!) interpretiere ich zwar nicht grundsätzlich ablehnend, aber tendenziell schon eher zurückhaltend und damit wohl keine Verbesserung zu jetzt. Denn was die aktuelle Situation betrifft, hätte ich mir von einem grünen OB und einer grünen Landesregierung durchaus mehr Entgegenkommen erwartet.

Ganz allgemein empfinde ich das Mountainbiken bei uns in der Region zunehmend anstrengender, vermutlich auch getrieben durch die tendenziösen Medienberichte. Leider muss ich für mich auch feststellen, dass die Region Stuttgart die Freundlichkeit und das Miteinander nicht gerade mit Schöpflöffeln gefressen zu haben scheint, um es positiv zu formulieren. Statt eines Teilens ist es gefühlt ein täglicher Kampf um Vorherrschaft mit genervten Menschen. Egal, auf welchen Seiten man stehen mag.


----------



## trischi24 (10. November 2020)

fwmone schrieb:


> Leider muss ich für mich auch feststellen, dass die Region Stuttgart die Freundlichkeit und das Miteinander nicht gerade mit Schöpflöffeln gefressen zu haben scheint, um es positiv zu formulieren. Statt eines Teilens ist es gefühlt ein täglicher Kampf um Vorherrschaft mit genervten Menschen. Egal, auf welchen Seiten man stehen mag.



Das kann ich so auch bestätigen. In anderen Ländern und anderen Regionen in D begegnet man sich im allgemeinen deutlich freundlicher, nicht nur beim biken im Wald. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass das genervte eben auch gerade von der hohen Bevölkerungsdichte kommt, weil man eben immer im Stau steht, immer überall warten muss. So ist zumindest mein Eindruck.
Hoffe dass sich in Zukunft etwas tut hier. Und falls nicht, es wenigstens nicht schlechter wird als es ist.

Grüßle


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den letzten Post von @ciao heiko an. Hat mit Grün doch absolut nix zu tun. Oder hat sich die CDU bis 2011 für deine Belange als Mountainbiker eingesetzt? Hab ich was verpasst?



dont feed the troll. 
hofft wohl dass er wenn die afdeppen an der macht sind mit nem diesel-mtb durchn wald fahren darf.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2020)

Mal zurück zum Thema...

Leserbriefe schreiben lohnt sich eben doch 





War wohl laut dieses Facebook Beitrags heute in der Zeitung (StN evtl. auch StZ?).


----------



## PanKas (10. November 2020)

Ja andere Länder andere Sitten. Ist meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland extrem wie sich über alles und jeden ständig beklagt wird und vieles einfach nur schlecht geredet wird oder man sich nur schwer vom altbewährtem trennen kann und viele Änderungen nur schwer angenommen werden. 

Und für diejenigen die das in den falschen Hals bekommen, nein hier ist nicht alles schlecht aber manches halt🙂


----------



## fwmone (10. November 2020)

Vielen Dank an den Schreiber des Leserbriefs, der mehrere wichtige Dinge präzise auf den Punkt bringt. Die Kinder betreffend: Ich wohne direkt an einem Abenteuerspielplatz und beobachte mit großer Freude wie sich bei jedem Wetter zahlreiche Kinder aller Altersklassen mit ihren BMX/MTB/Pukys ;-) treffen, dort ihre Skills trainieren, damit ganz zwangsläufig ein entsprechendes Körpergefühl bekommen, und sich gegenseitig stundenlang Dinge beibringen. Zuletzt habe ich Kinder auf meinem "Heim"trail getroffen, die ihn mit großer Begeisterung ausgebessert haben. Wohin stecke ich die inkl. meinem Kleinen, wenn sie vom Ordnungsbeamten mit einem Strafzettel verwiesen worden sind? Eine Option sind die Egoshooter - die ja gleichfalls in schöner Regelmäßigkeit kriminalisiert werden, wenn es zu einem öffentlichen Vorfall kommt.


----------



## flashmatic (10. November 2020)

Der Leserbrief ist echt toll geschrieben. Hoffentlich liest ihn auch die Redaktion.
Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Toleranz der Spaziergänger*innen eher niedrig ist. Am letzten Freitag auf meiner Runde habe ich 6 Menschen, z.T. mit Hunden getroffen. Eine davon war sehr freundlich und hat sich für mein Anhalten/Platz machen bedankt, die anderen 5 waren extrem muffig, unfreundlich, haben nicht gegrüßt und mich mit feindseligen Blicken bedacht. Evtl. eine Folge der tendentiösen Berichterstattung in den StZ/StN? Oder weil sie halt Schwaben sind (net bruddeld isch gnug gloobd 😄)? Das bin ich aber auch und manchmal auch muffig, aber wenn mich jemand explizit grüßt, dann grüße ich eigentlich zurück (muss ja nicht überschwenglich sein, aber zurückgrüßen gehört sich einfach).
Das mit dem Strafzettel für meinen Sohn habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, da er sehr gerne mit 1-2 Freunden im Wald Trails fährt. Zum Glück gabs noch kein Ticket, ich halte die Jungs aber an immer vorausschauend zu fahren, langsam an Personen vorbei, keine Bremsung mit blockierenden Rädern, etc...
Es bleibt alles in allem interessant hier in Stuttgart, auch im Hinblick auf die OB Wahl. Da ist ja der ein oder andere für mich schon im Vorfeld aufgrund seiner Antworten auf die Umfrage direkt rausgefallen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. November 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so auch bestätigen. In anderen Ländern und anderen Regionen in D begegnet man sich im allgemeinen deutlich freundlicher, ...


Nicht, wenn man Wanderern aus BaWü begegnet ... Die nehmen die 2-Meter-Regel überall mit hin.


----------



## McBaren (10. November 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn man Wanderern aus BaWü begegnet ... Die nehmen die 2-Meter-Regel überall mit hin.


So siehts aus - die Franzosen im Elsaß feuern einen an und der deutsche Wanderer übernimmt die Deutungshoheit über das französische Staatsgebiet, und weisst drauf hin, dass das ein Wanderweg sei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fwmone (10. November 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> So siehts aus - die Franzosen im Elsaß feuern einen an und der deutsche Wanderer übernimmt die Deutungshoheit über das französische Staatsgebiet, und weisst drauf hin, dass das ein Wanderweg sei.....



Ja, in der Tat, so auch erlebt auf Mallorca.



oliver-j schrieb:


> Das bin ich aber auch und manchmal auch muffig, aber wenn mich jemand explizit grüßt, dann grüße ich eigentlich zurück (muss ja nicht überschwenglich sein, aber zurückgrüßen gehört sich einfach).



Ah jo. Gibt viele Tage, da grüßt vielleicht mal einer von zehn zurück, der Rest kuckt muffig oder gar böse zurück oder motzt einen an.


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. November 2020)

fwmone schrieb:


> Ja, in der Tat, so auch erlebt auf Mallorca.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah jo. Gibt viele Tage, da grüßt vielleicht mal einer von zehn zurück, der Rest kuckt muffig oder gar böse zurück oder motzt einen an.



auch in bikeparks in österreich erlebt.... hilflose hilfssheriffs. 
einfach auslachen und weiterfahren.


----------



## Xyz79 (10. November 2020)

Puh. Da bin ich wirklich froh in einer der waldreichsten Regionen Deutschlands zu leben. Da beschränken sich die Probleme meistens auf die Frischeluftschnapper im Umkreis von 2 km zu Wanderparkplätzen.


----------



## write-only (10. November 2020)

Ja, mit den zwei Metern nimmt man es hier sehr genau.
Außer wenn man mal nen Radfahrer überholt, da brauchen plötzlich alle nen Meterstab.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Toleranz der Spaziergänger*innen eher niedrig ist. Am letzten Freitag auf meiner Runde habe ich 6 Menschen, z.T. mit Hunden getroffen. Eine davon war sehr freundlich und hat sich für mein Anhalten/Platz machen bedankt, die anderen 5 waren extrem muffig, unfreundlich, haben nicht gegrüßt und mich mit feindseligen Blicken bedacht. Evtl. eine Folge der tendentiösen Berichterstattung in den StZ/StN? Oder weil sie halt Schwaben sind (net bruddeld isch gnug gloobd 😄)?



Geht mir ähnlich: aktuell mehr Diskussionen bei mancher Tour als sonst in einem Jahr.

An der hiesigen Mentalität liegt diese Steigerung eher nicht, denn die hat sich ja nicht verändert. Ich denke eher, dass diese aktuell verstärkte "Diskussionsfreude" drei Gründe hat:

- mehr Berichterstattung und damit ein Stück weit auch das Herbeischreiben eines Konfliktes, der mir in der Form und Menge im Wald nie begegnet ist (auch jetzt nicht)

- mehr Leute im Wald, denn irgendwann nervt es einfach, wenn einem der zehnte Fußgänger begegnet und der fünfte Radfahrer von hinten vorbeirollt, obwohl Du nur einen halben Schritt zur Seite gehen musst und obwohl die meisten rücksichtsvoll sind, es nervt trotzdem.

- neue Leute im Wald, die sich das irgendwie ganz anders vorgestellt haben: da geht man schon mal nach all den Jahren wieder in den Wald, man kann ja sonst nichts machen: Stadien, Kinos, Shopping Malls - alles dicht! Also man fährt raus zu dem einzigen Waldparkplatz den man halt kennt (Bärenseen oder so) und dann will man da auch seine Ruhe haben! Und zwar direkt ab dem Parkplatz. Dazu ist der Wald doch da, oder? Eh schon nervig genug, dass der Parkplatz so voll war! Da will man doch zumindest im Wald seine Ruhe haben! Wo bleibt da sonst die Waldromantik? Am Sonntag! Um 15.00 Uhr! Wenn schon mal schönes Wetter ist!


----------



## muddymartin (10. November 2020)

Auf die Gefahr, dass gleich Steine fliegen, ich fahre seit Frühjahr (außer Samstag vormittags vielleicht) am Wochenende lieber Rennrad, weil mir an den neuralgischen Punkten (Arizona, Klabuster) echt zu viele Biker sind, und sich das mit meinem Wunsch nach Ruhe und Naturerlebnis schlecht deckt. Hab mir sogar schon heimlich den Winter mit Temperaturen sub 0 Grad herbeigewünscht, in der Hoffnung, dass genügend Weicheier unter den "Neubikern" sind...  ;-)
Der Wanderer sieht das dann halt nochmal extremer, ein Stück weit kann ich den Unmut sogar verstehen. Wie schon oft gesagt, ohne 2m-Regel würde man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnen, dann wäre das alles viel entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (10. November 2020)

Alternative zur Trailzerstörung:


----------



## bashhard (10. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich: aktuell mehr Diskussionen bei mancher Tour als sonst in einem Jahr.


Ja, geht mir leider auch so.
Besonders unangenehm ist ein mittelalter Herr mit kleinem weißen Hund im Bereich Schillerhöhe, den ich dort schon mehrfach antreffen musste. Sieht er Biker (besonders junge), brüllt er durch den Wald, dass es illegal sei und man die Natur zerstöre, man solle sofort runter von den Trails. Die Höhe war, als ich diesen Typ in der Nähe eines Traileinstiegs auf einem breiten Weg traf, und er mir direkt das Trailfahren untersagt hat. Da ich mich auf die Diskussion (von meiner Seite sehr sachlich) eingelassen habe, ist der Mann immer vorwurfsvoller geworden. Das mündete sogar in der Drohung, ich solle den Mund halten, sonst lande ich noch dahinten im Gebüsch.
Also passt da etwas auf und lasst euch nicht auf Diskussionen ein, er wirkte eher aggressiv und uneinsichtig.


----------



## 20-36 (10. November 2020)

Schreibt die *DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth* gerade die Blaupause für das Legalisieren von illegalen Strecken?  Sieht ganz so aus, finde ich. Hier kann man lernen wie man sich organisiert, wie man vor Ort politisch arbeitet, wie man Ergebnisse erzielt und in der Praxis umsetzt.
Ich bin begeistert 🙂 🙂 🙂

Stuttgart hat mit der 2mR und den verschlafen-uneinsichtigen Behörden einen besonderen Klotz am Bein und wird noch so manche "Aufweckparty" feiern müssen. Aber auch dort fängt es an voran zu gehen. 
Die Mountainbiker organisieren sich. Na endlich!


----------



## fwmone (11. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Da ich mich auf die Diskussion (von meiner Seite sehr sachlich) eingelassen habe, ist der Mann immer vorwurfsvoller geworden.



Bei entsprechender Grundstimmung / -aggressivität auf der Gegenseite ist meiner Erfahrung nach echt das Beste, die Anfeindungen zu ignorieren, anstatt den Leuten eine Bühne auszubreiten. Meinem Eindruck nach geht es den Leuten nicht mal um Naturschutz oder andere altruistische Gründe, sondern eher darum, dass du auf *ihrem* Weg fährst und sie wegen *dir *Platz machen müssen, vielleicht sogar noch wegen *dir* ihren freilaufenden Hund in den Griff bekommen müssen.

Auch wieder so ein nettes Beispiel, hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten: ich fahre auf einem Feldweg (-> legal), weit vor mir zwei Frauen mit Hund an sehr langer Leine (10m? Richtig lang jedenfalls). Ich klingle und bremse entsprechend ab, keine Reaktion. Weiter klingeln, "Entschuldigung, vorsicht"-Ruf, wieder keine Reaktion. Kurz hinter ihnen bemerkt der Hund mich dann, rennt auf mich zu, ich weiche aus, aber er kriegt mich trotzdem und beißt mich unmittelbar ins Knie. Dann schreiten endlich auch die Besitzerinnen ein die das beobachtet haben, machen aber natürlich als erstes mich verantwortlich: Jaaaaa, wäre ich von vorne gekommen, dann... aber von hinten... überhaupt die Radfahrer... wo mich der Hund denn überhaupt gebissen haben soll - kein Scherz, die Frauen haben mich noch aufgefordert, meine Hose hochzukrempeln und die Bisswunde zu zeigen. Natürlich ist das nur ein Bruchteil der Leute, aber mit diesem Bruchteil lohnt auch keine Diskussion, da lohnen tatsächlich nur Fakten wie das Entfallen der 2mR. Die meisten finsteren Mienen lichten sich allerdings immerhin, wenn man sich "freundlich und herzlich" dafür bedankt, dass sie sich selbst oder die freilaufenden Hunde aus dem Weg geräumt haben ;-) Auf (legal befahrenen) Waldwegen wohlgemerkt.

Anders als oben angemerkt treffe ich auf Trails durchaus immer wieder mal Wanderer oder Trailrunner, da waren meine Erfahrungen bislang aber doch überwiegend positiv. Wie oben auch schon geschrieben kommen die Rufe und Anfeindungen meist an anderer Stelle.



20-36 schrieb:


> Die Mountainbiker organisieren sich.



Gott sei Dank und auch bislang echt überzeugend. Die Auftritte und Aktionen vom Verein gefallen mir echt gut.


----------



## bashhard (11. November 2020)

fwmone schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender Grundstimmung / -aggressivität auf der Gegenseite ist meiner Erfahrung nach echt das Beste, die Anfeindungen zu ignorieren, anstatt den Leuten eine Bühne auszubreiten. Meinem Eindruck nach geht es den Leuten nicht mal um Naturschutz oder andere altruistische Gründe, sondern eher darum, dass du auf *ihrem* Weg fährst und sie wegen *dir *Platz machen müssen, vielleicht sogar noch wegen *dir* ihren freilaufenden Hund in den Griff bekommen müssen.



Ich stand an einer Weggabelung neben dem Weg, sein Weg war 0,0 von mir eingeschränkt.
Aber ja, der Typ ist einfach ein schwieriger Fall. Da macht es keinerlei Sinn, zu diskutieren.

Zum Glück sind die allermeisten Leute, die ich im Wald treffe, deutlich freundlicher drauf.


----------



## 20-36 (12. November 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht  👍 
Die Stuttgarter Mountainbiker sind aufgewacht 👍👍
Sie organisieren sich, sie formieren sich, sie ergreifen klug das Wort 👍👍👍
... statt möglichst leise vor sich hinzubuddel.
Es tun sich was 🙂 Endlich!








						Mountainbiker in Stuttgart: Tatort zwischen Bäumen
					

In Stuttgart fehlen Mountainbike-Trails. Fußgänger ärgern sich über rasante Radler und umgekehrt. Ein besuch im Wald.




					www.kontextwochenzeitung.de


----------



## flashmatic (12. November 2020)

Das bestätigt mich mal wieder darin, dass es gut war meine BUND Mitgliedschaft zu beenden.
Der Herr vom BUND beschreibt imho einen falschen Weg, indem er zuerst die Trails sperren möchte und dann reden. Ich würde es andersherum gerne sehen, so rum geht das nicht.
Eins verstehe ich nicht: kapieren die nicht, dass es eher kontraproduktiv ist wenn sie Bäume etc. in den Weg legen? Ich weiß ja nicht wie andere das machen, ich fahre immer drum rum (kann leider nur 15 cm hoch Bunnyhoppen 😄) und so entstehen halt neue Wege um das Störobjekt herum. Das ist doch völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. November 2020)

"Das Problem ist, dass die Wege nicht befestigt sind", so der Naturschützer. Die Fahrten der rasanten MountainbikerInnen verdichten den Boden, was wiederum den Bäumen erschwert, an überlebenswichtigen Sauerstoff zu kommen. Das ist ein zusätzlicher Stress für die ohnehin schon gestressten Bäume. "Es würde Jahrzehnte dauern, bis sich der Boden wieder erholt", so Paul. 

Soviel Murks in so wenig Text - auch eine Leistung.


----------



## bashhard (12. November 2020)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mich mal wieder darin, dass es gut war meine BUND Mitgliedschaft zu beenden.
> Der Herr vom BUND beschreibt imho einen falschen Weg, indem er zuerst die Trails sperren möchte und dann reden. Ich würde es andersherum gerne sehen, so rum geht das nicht.
> Eins verstehe ich nicht: kapieren die nicht, dass es eher kontraproduktiv ist wenn sie Bäume etc. in den Weg legen? Ich weiß ja nicht wie andere das machen, ich fahre immer drum rum (kann leider nur 15 cm hoch Bunnyhoppen 😄) und so entstehen halt neue Wege um das Störobjekt herum. Das ist doch völlig sinnfrei.


Ja der Herr vom BUND tritt mal wieder unreflektiert auf. Klar ist für die Natur ein Trail nicht hilfreich, aber das gilt für jeden der den Wald betritt. Bei mir im Wald sind wieder Forstarbeiter unterwegs. Ehemals ruhige Waldgebiete sind wieder durch 3m breite Harvester-Spuren durchzogen. Fußgänger spazieren auf großen, teils asphaltierten Wegen durch den Wald. Den Mountainbiker da wieder ohne Sicht auf andere Naturnutzer als Teufel darzustellen, ist bescheuert.
Und auch wenn ich auch Bunnyhops über Baumstämme mache, ist das für Wanderer kontraproduktiv. Denn es werden einfach Sprünge daraus gemacht, wir freuen uns darüber.

Aber wirklich toll, wie sich Herr Och für die Mountainbiker einsetzt. Ich kenne ihn persönlich. Einen besseren Vertreter können wir uns nicht wünschen.


----------



## bashhard (12. November 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Das Problem ist, dass die Wege nicht befestigt sind", so der Naturschützer. Die Fahrten der rasanten MountainbikerInnen verdichten den Boden, was wiederum den Bäumen erschwert, an überlebenswichtigen Sauerstoff zu kommen. Das ist ein zusätzlicher Stress für die ohnehin schon gestressten Bäume. "Es würde Jahrzehnte dauern, bis sich der Boden wieder erholt", so Paul.
> 
> Soviel Murks in so wenig Text - auch eine Leistung.


Hallo, eine 3m breite, asphaltierte Fußgängerautobahn von der Wildparkstraße zum Bärenschlössle ist doch bekanntlich das Beste, was man für den Wald tun kann! Der Boden darunter ist bekanntlich reinster Mutterboden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (12. November 2020)

BUND, NABU und wie sie alle heißen haben ein großes gemeinsames Problem: Sie sehen vor lauter Trails die Harvesterspuren und Asphaltwege nicht mehr, die viel mehr Probleme auslösen als ein paar Trails.

Es ist auch viel zu einfach immer den Umweltschutz vorzuschieben wenn man allein im Wald sein will.
Diese ganzen Alte-Männer Vereine haben ihren Zenit längst erreicht.


----------



## 20-36 (12. November 2020)

Stimmt?
oder stimmt nicht?!
Das undifferenzierte Kritik nicht hilfreich ist, 
das stimmt auf jeden Fall.

Das die *ausufernde illegale Buddelei und das ständige Einfahren neuer Linien* auch zu Veränderungen in der Natur führt ist jedem klar. Ob das vernachlässigbar oder hinnehmbar ist, ob das relativ große oder kleine Schäden im Vergleich zu Harvesterspuren, Forstschotterpistenbau oder quer-durch-den-Wald-Pilze-suchen ist, das ist von Fall zu Fall wohl sehr verschieden, und darüber kann man endlos streiten.
Unbestritten ist jedoch; das Buddel und das Linien-ziehen führt immer öfter zu plattgemachten und gesperrten Strecken. 
Wer legalisieren will, der muss sich ein paar mehr Gedanken machen, als nur über die Tiefe der Harvesterspur. Die lenkt, egal wie tief sie ist, nur vom Problem ab und führt zu keiner Lösung.

Das manche Naturschützer den Schutz vorschieben um ihre ganz persönlichen Interessen zu schützen ist kein Geheimnis. Das als aussterbendes "Alte-Männer-Problem" abzutun ist ebenfalls nicht hilfreich. Gerade unsere Jungend engagiert sich wieder mehr für Naturschutz. Da könnten ein-zwei-drei-ganz-viele Jung-Männner-MTBvereine, die sich für Mountainbiken mit Naturschutz einsetzen deutlich mehr bringen.

Mountainbiker organisiert euch!
*Mountainbiker*innen in die Vereine*
und in die DIMB

Zum Hirschkäfer+Harvester *>>*


----------



## ufp (12. November 2020)

20-36 schrieb:


> Das die *ausufernde illegale Buddelei und das ständige Einfahren neuer Linien* auch zu Veränderungen in der Natur führt ist jedem klar.


So funktioniert nunmal der Lebens-/Naturkreislauf.
Die Natur paßt sich da schon an.
Und vor allem ist die Natur schon mit ganz anderen Sachen und Ereignissen fertig geworden.

Da wird sie die paar Bauwerke, Buddeleien, Spurrinnen, neue Linien etc durchaus verkraften.



> Das als aussterbendes "Alte-Männer-Problem" abzutun ist ebenfalls nicht hilfreich. Gerade unsere Jungend engagiert sich wieder mehr für Naturschutz.


Aber nur am Freitag  -> Friday For Future!


----------



## Black-Under (12. November 2020)

20-36 schrieb:


> Stimmt?
> oder stimmt nicht?!
> Das undifferenzierte Kritik nicht hilfreich ist,
> das stimmt auf jeden Fall.
> ...



Ein geschotterter Weg oder auch ein verdichteter Boden vom Harvester, zerstört die darunter liegenden Bodenpilze dauerhaft. Ein kleiner ausgefahrener Weg oder auch irgendwelche kleinen Buddelleien eher weniger (zumindest nicht dauerhaft).
Das ist es was mich ärgert, die biologischen Vorgänge im Waldboden sind mittlerweile gut erforscht nur die Forstwirtschaft und auch die Naturschützer nehmen das immer noch nicht ernst und suchen Wald-Feinde die keine sind.
Das Problem für unserem Wald ist die Klimaerwärmung und die Forstwirtschaft mit ihren Monokulturen.


----------



## cmmaier (13. November 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> So funktioniert nunmal der Lebens-/Naturkreislauf.
> Die Natur paßt sich da schon an.
> Und vor allem ist die Natur schon mit ganz anderen Sachen und Ereignissen fertig geworden.
> 
> ...


 Genau  ein Arbeitskollege meinte mal "die Erde hat Mensch...aber das geht vorüber"


----------



## zerg10 (13. November 2020)

Mittlerweile ist es wohl soweit, dass sich sogar schon die Wanderer untereinander anzicken. Ist halt auch ein Dilemma, da wird am Samstag ein Premiumwanderweg ausgelobt und am Montag liest man dann, das der völlig überlaufen war und das Ordnungsamt teilweise schlichten musste. Da war dann (ausnahmsweise) nichts mehr von den bösen Mountainbikern zu lesen...


----------



## Kofure (13. November 2020)

Ich bin zwar erst wieder seit wenigen Wochen zurück in meiner alten Heimat, aber was ihr hier so schreibt macht ja einem Angst. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich auf meinen wenigen Touren nur freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderer. Okay meine Fahrtechnik ist so bescheiden dass ich eh fast nie schnell unterwegs bin und auch mal 2 minuten warte bis der weg frei ist.
Da fande ich die meisten Mountainbiker unfreundlicher. Grüßen tun vielleicht 10% und unnötige vollbremsungen nach dem trail gehören eher zum guten Ton.
Ich war fast 9 Jahre weg und früher hat eigentlicher jede gegrüßt am Trail Eingang auch mal ein kurzes Schwätzchen gehalten aber okay mittlerweile sind da wohl mehr "optimierter" biker unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (13. November 2020)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst wieder seit wenigen Wochen zurück in meiner alten Heimat, aber was ihr hier so schreibt macht ja einem Angst.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich auf meinen wenigen Touren nur freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderer. Okay meine Fahrtechnik ist so bescheiden dass ich eh fast nie schnell unterwegs bin und auch mal 2 minuten warte bis der weg frei ist.
> Da fande ich die meisten Mountainbiker unfreundlicher. Grüßen tun vielleicht 10% und unnötige vollbremsungen nach dem trail gehören eher zum guten Ton.
> Ich war fast 9 Jahre weg und früher hat eigentlicher jede gegrüßt am Trail Eingang auch mal ein kurzes Schwätzchen gehalten aber okay mittlerweile sind da wohl mehr "optimierter" biker unterwegs.


Willkommen im Hier und jetzt
Klingt doof, is aber leider so.....

Leider lässt die Kinderstube bei manchen zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2020)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst wieder seit wenigen Wochen zurück in meiner alten Heimat, aber was ihr hier so schreibt macht ja einem Angst.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich auf meinen wenigen Touren nur freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderer. Okay meine Fahrtechnik ist so bescheiden dass ich eh fast nie schnell unterwegs bin und auch mal 2 minuten warte bis der weg frei ist.
> Da fande ich die meisten Mountainbiker unfreundlicher. Grüßen tun vielleicht 10% und unnötige vollbremsungen nach dem trail gehören eher zum guten Ton.
> Ich war fast 9 Jahre weg und früher hat eigentlicher jede gegrüßt am Trail Eingang auch mal ein kurzes Schwätzchen gehalten aber okay mittlerweile sind da wohl mehr "optimierter" biker unterwegs.


Das ist mir schon aufgefallen, als ich vor 20 Jahre nach Bonn gezogen bin, dass hier die Radler grundsätzlich verstockter waren / sind und ja es ist noch schlimmer geworden. Fährt man wieder mehr richtung Bergisches Land wird es wieder besser.

Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (18. November 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> _Ein Bekannter_ wurde heute im Böblinger Wald von der MP mit Blaulicht angehalten. Die fahren offensichtlich regelmäßig (Quadspuren) rings um den Trail Streife per Quad. Der Officer war recht freundlich und hat Ihm erklärt, dass der Panzertrail im Übungsgelände sei und in Abstimmung mit der Forstbebörde dauerhaft closed wurde. Die Beschilderung wird noch angepasst werden, der Zaun wurde bereits erweitert. Es wurde dann einsichtig der Rückzug via Forstpiste angetreten.
> Nur als Hinweis, muss keine Diskussion werden. Der Ein oder Andere wirds bei seiner Streckenwahl berücksichtigen möchten, ich geh weinen.



Update
2te Fahrkarte von der Range Control (auf der Forststraße zwischen den Segmenten, am Zaun entlang kuz vor der Musberger Straße)
Es gab nen ordentlichen Rüffel, wollte den Pass sehen, MP und P anfunken. 50€ würden fällig. Das ganze Gebiet ist Militäry use only. Betreten höchst gefährlich und absolut verboten. Heute wäre zudem Treibjagd und das KSK ist auch noch da. 
Nachdem er sich wieder beruhigt hatte gabs für heute lediglich einen Platzverweis und nochmals die (jetzt freundliche) Erinnerung-> Das ein Betreten absolut verboten sei. Only Musberger Sträßle. Mo-Fr jedenfalls. Am Wochende wärs zwar prinzipiell auch noch verboten, aber nicht mehr so gefährlich. Tell it to your friends <-


----------



## cmmaier (18. November 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren was die ausserhalb des umzäunten Gelände eigentlich machen. Ich bin da seit meiner Kindheit (60er Jahre Kind) unterwegs und habe so etwas noch nie erlebt....früher gab es ja den inneren Zaun nicht.  Der innere Bereich (die alten Jagdgänge) war besonders interessant. Zwar gab es da keine MTBs, aber das hat uns nicht daran gehindert. Inzwischen haben unsere Freunde dort ein kleines Dorf für das Häuserkampf Training gebaut. Das sehe ich ja ein....auf dem Rucksacktrail gab es schon MItte / Ende der 80er Radrennen (XCross). Aber ausserhalb findet ja fast nicht`s mehr statt. Manchmal auf der Paintball Anlage. Da trainieren auch diverse deutsche Polizeieinheiten. Wie auch immer. Ich glaube den Amis ist es langweilig weil das Brauhaus in BB zu hat und die Bowling Bahn und der Irish Pub überfüllt sind. In`s Monte Casino kann man auch nicht rein..also was tun ? Kein Volksfest, kein Oktoberfest, kein Neuschwanstein


----------



## Sprudler (18. November 2020)

Der wöchentliche Marsch mit Gepäck findet jedenfalls in größeren Abschnitten aufm Radweg statt. In 2er Reihen


----------



## bashhard (18. November 2020)

Edit: Edit: das Seehaus war wohl zu Dokumentationszwecken (mit der Digicam) am Arizona, der Trail ist bis jetzt aber unbeschädigt.


----------



## cmmaier (18. November 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Der wöchentliche Marsch mit Gepäck findet jedenfalls in größeren Abschnitten aufm Radweg statt. In 2er Reihen


So kenne ich das auch wenn ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre...da wird der Rad(schnell)Weg morgens von unseren Freunden als Laufstrecke genutzt. Das Schlimme...wenn man die von hinten anklingelt oder anruft dann hören die nichts weil die alle ihre Ohrstöpsel drin haben


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2020)

cmmaier schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was die ausserhalb des umzäunten Gelände eigentlich machen. Ich bin da seit meiner Kindheit (60er Jahre Kind) unterwegs und habe so etwas noch nie erlebt....früher gab es ja den inneren Zaun nicht.  Der innere Bereich (die alten Jagdgänge) war besonders interessant. Zwar gab es da keine MTBs, aber das hat uns nicht daran gehindert. Inzwischen haben unsere Freunde dort ein kleines Dorf für das Häuserkampf Training gebaut. Das sehe ich ja ein....auf dem Rucksacktrail gab es schon MItte / Ende der 80er Radrennen (XCross). Aber ausserhalb findet ja fast nicht`s mehr statt. Manchmal auf der Paintball Anlage. Da trainieren auch diverse deutsche Polizeieinheiten. Wie auch immer. Ich glaube den Amis ist es langweilig weil das Brauhaus in BB zu hat und die Bowling Bahn und der Irish Pub überfüllt sind. In`s Monte Casino kann man auch nicht rein..also was tun ? Kein Volksfest, kein Oktoberfest, kein Neuschwanstein




Magst Du das hier teilen:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Falls Du nicht bei FB bist, kann das sonst sicherlich auch jemand anderes übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Edit: Die Meldung, dass das seehaus am Arizona war, hat sichals falsch rausgestellt. Weder waren dort Autos des Seehaus noch irgendwelche Schäden am Trail zu sehen. Habe nur ein Auto der Bodenseewasserversorgung gesehen, evtl wurde das verwechselt



Bist Du sicher? Wird hier anders beschrieben:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Demnach gab es dort zumindest eine kleine Fotodokumentation. Was stimmt?


----------



## bashhard (18. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Wird hier anders beschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dann kamen da wohl neue Kommentare hinzu. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das Seehaus zum Abriss dort war, nachdem ich den Facebook-Beitrag heute morgen gesehen hatte. Da ich bei meiner Fahrt vorhin nichts am Arizona gesehen habe, dachte ich, dass es wohl ein Fehlalarm war.
Aber dann waren die wohl ohne Hacke dort, das kann sein.
Sry für die Falschinformation.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2020)

OK, aber sie reißen jetzt ja eh seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr „richtig“ ab, sondern nehmen nur noch eine gewisse Höhe ab.


----------



## bashhard (19. November 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, aber sie reißen jetzt ja eh seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr „richtig“ ab, sondern nehmen nur noch eine gewisse Höhe ab.


Jo das "Abreißen" hat den gleichen Effekt wie ein Monat im Sommer, in dem hundert Biker über die Anlieger gerutscht sind. Alles immernoch fahrbar und relativ schnell zu richten.


----------



## muddymartin (19. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Jo das "Abreißen" hat den gleichen Effekt wie ein Monat im Sommer, in dem hundert Biker über die Anlieger gerutscht sind. Alles immernoch fahrbar und relativ schnell zu richten.



Am besten beim Seehaus anfragen, ob sie das Laub noch gleich wegräumen können


----------



## bashhard (19. November 2020)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Am besten beim Seehaus anfragen, ob sie das Laub noch gleich wegräumen können


Noch besser, wir erzählen ihnen wo querfeldein im Wald ein Trail sei, und auf der Suche danach machen sie uns einen neuen Trail frei 😂


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. November 2020)

Man kann ja schon mal mit`m Ofenrohr rüber schauen:





So als Denkanstoß für die Landeshauptstadt.





						Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2
					

Morgen kann ich leider nicht und HTHanna ist verreist.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2020)

StephanLG schrieb:


> Im Stuttgarter Wald sind mal wieder seitens des Forstes unumkehrbare Fakten geschaffen worden:





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Den Rest erledigt die Zeit, die Begehung und Befahrung sowie die Vegetation.




1 1/2 Jahre später war ich mal wieder an dem genannten Spot und freue mich zu berichten, dass der damals zerstörte Trail wieder fahrbar und auf seine Weise auch durchaus wieder attraktiv geworden ist. Etwas anders als damals, ein paar ruppige Passsagen im unteren Drittel wurden leider dauerhaft eingeebnet und er kann auch gerne von den Seiten noch weiter zuwachsen, aber dafür hat er jetzt zwei kleine 'natürliche' Wallrides und eine der tiefen Spurrillen oben im 90° Rechtsknick ist zu einem amtlichen Anlieger geworden.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2020)

Anderes, ebenfalls potentiell positives Thema:
Neues Freizeitkonzept für Stuttgarter Stadtwald | Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart


----------



## bashhard (1. Dezember 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anderes, ebenfalls potentiell positives Thema:
> Neues Freizeitkonzept für Stuttgarter Stadtwald | Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart


"Erste Lösungsvorschläge wollen die Beteiligten bereits in den nächsten Monaten erarbeiten."
Und damit wissen wir auch mal wieder sicher, dass etwaige Veränderungen Jahre brauchen werden, wenn schon die Vorschläge Monate dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. Dezember 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> "Erste Lösungsvorschläge wollen die Beteiligten bereits in den nächsten Monaten erarbeiten."
> Und damit wissen wir auch mal wieder sicher, dass etwaige Veränderungen Jahre brauchen werden, wenn schon die Vorschläge Monate dauern.


Und so lange wird schon weiter das Standsackerl mit den Bußgeldern gegen Biker gefüllt, ist hier in der Bonner Gegend nicht anders! 7GB schon lange für uns Biker eigentlich Geschichte ... Kottenforst ist aktuell im Fadenkreuz.. Abrisse Kontrollen... Angeblich wird daran gearbeitet 1 in Worten einen Trail am Venusberg zu legalisieren... Ja der Wildwuchs hier nimmt aktuell ausmaße an die kann selbst ein Biker nicht mehr gutheißen, aber zu versuchen das über einen einzigen Trail einzudämmen ist sagen wir Mal extremst naiv... aktuell wird auf einen Dirtpark der nur als Vereinsmitglied befahren werden darf verwiesen, dieser ist aber für den normalen mtbler unfahrbar... 
Ist überall das gleiche... 🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## bashhard (4. Mai 2021)

So, die Stadt ist mal wieder auf Stress aus und hat einen der bekannten Trails am Schloss abgerissen.
Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass man viele tausend Biker nicht durch den Abriss von Trails aufhalten kann. Jedes Mal entstehen nach dem Abriss neue Trails. Einfach unverständlich


----------



## muddymartin (4. Mai 2021)

Weil jeder Trail in Stuttgart mit der Zeit Stück für Stück aufgeblasen wird und die Kicker und Anlieger bei jeder Befahrung wie von Geisterhand gewachsen sind? Ist doch absehbar, der Krug geht solange zum Mund bis er bricht....


----------



## Triple F (4. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> So, die Stadt ist mal wieder auf Stress aus und hat einen der bekannten Trails am Schloss abgerissen.
> Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass man viele tausend Biker nicht durch den Abriss von Trails aufhalten kann. Jedes Mal entstehen nach dem Abriss neue Trails. Einfach unverständlich


Solitude?


----------



## trischi24 (4. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> einen der bekannten Trails am Schloss abgerissen.


Schloss Solitude?
Das ist Gemeinde Gerlingen, nicht Stuttgart wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## bashhard (4. Mai 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Solitude?


Korrekt


----------



## bashhard (4. Mai 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Schloss Solitude?
> Das ist Gemeinde Gerlingen, nicht Stuttgart wenn ich mich nicht täusche.






Ist in Stuttgart


----------



## GG71 (4. Mai 2021)

Bis Giebel Stuttgart. Wo läuft im Wald die Gemarkungsgrenze?

Edit:
Bild wurde parallel gepostet.


----------



## bashhard (4. Mai 2021)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Weil jeder Trail in Stuttgart mit der Zeit Stück für Stück aufgeblasen wird und die Kicker und Anlieger bei jeder Befahrung wie von Geisterhand gewachsen sind? Ist doch absehbar, der Krug geht solange zum Mund bis er bricht....


Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auf keinen Trails immer größere Kicker abgesehen von genau einem bekannten Jumpspot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (4. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> So, die Stadt ist mal wieder auf Stress aus und hat einen der bekannten Trails am Schloss abgerissen.
> Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass man viele tausend Biker nicht durch den Abriss von Trails aufhalten kann. Jedes Mal entstehen nach dem Abriss neue Trails. Einfach unverständlich



Würden die es drauf anlegen würden die alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit platt machen, so schnell baut niemand.

Ist eigentlich fast überall das gleiche, solange es nur einfache Wege sind alles kein Problem aber wehe da steht auch nur 1 Sprung dann sehen die rot.


----------



## bashhard (4. Mai 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Würden die es drauf anlegen würden die alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit platt machen, so schnell baut niemand.
> 
> Ist eigentlich fast überall das gleiche, solange es nur einfache Wege sind alles kein Problem aber wehe da steht auch nur 1 Sprung dann sehen die rot.


Die haben in der Vergangenheit auch schon Trails ohne jeglichen Sprung abgerissen, in dem sie alle Anlieger platt gemacht haben. Und klar könnten die alles schneller kaputt machen, als sie es bis jetzt tun. Aber dann entstehen halt immer neue Trails an Stellen, die sie noch nicht kennen. Vllt nicht groß gebaute sondern natürlichere Kurventrails, aber es eskaliert nur immer weiter.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Die haben in der Vergangenheit auch schon Trails ohne jeglichen Sprung abgerissen, in dem sie alle Anlieger platt gemacht haben. Und klar könnten die alles schneller kaputt machen, als sie es bis jetzt tun. Aber dann entstehen halt immer neue Trails an Stellen, die sie noch nicht kennen. Vllt nicht groß gebaute sondern natürlichere Kurventrails, aber es eskaliert nur immer weiter.


Zur Eskalation brauchts aber auch mindestens zwei Seiten, die "Baufraktion" sollte sich da auch mal zurückhalten und keine Sprünge und Anlieger mehr bauen. Biken kann man auch ohne diese Features!
Und Stellen die die Stadt noch nicht kennt gibts nicht, die beobachten das Treiben nur. Wenn sich die Stuggie-Bonztown-Peoples eben nicht benehmen können kommt genau das dabei raus was gerade läuft!


----------



## GG71 (5. Mai 2021)

Streckenbenutzung am Soli ist aber seit Corona\Strava\Komot exponentiell nach oben gegangen.
Es waren Jahre lang fast unbekannte Trails (im Vergleich zu den Klassikern) ohne Publimkumsverkehr.
Die aufgeweichten Strecken wurden früher nicht\kaum befahren.
Das gilt für den letzten Winter nicht mehr, entsprechend schauen die Trails auch aus.
Und überall Abkürzungen, B-Lines, Hangabschnitte mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad abgetragen.
Parallel laufende Abholzung macht nicht weniger kaputt.
Stress war vorprogrammiert.


----------



## trischi24 (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Streckenbenutzung am Soli ist aber seit Corona\Strava\Komot exponentiell nach oben gegangen.
> ...
> Stress war vorprogrammiert.


Denke die Streckennutzung ist überall stark gestiegen, nich nur durch komoot/strava. Auch die weiter entfernt umliegenden Trails werden stark befahren, auch bspw. im Schwarzwald. Dass daraus irgendwann Probleme entstehen, ist denke ich klar. Wobei ich halt auch sagen muss, dass das Verhalten der Stadt stark widersprüchlich ist zu dem was ich meist im Wald erlebe. Dort sind alle in der Regel entspannt und freundlich. Und wenn die Radfahrer auf "ihren" Trails abfahren entschärft das den Konflikt mit der Wanderfraktion entscheidend und man teilt sich nur die breiten Forststraßen. Die MTB Trails wollen die Wanderer ja gar nicht laufen.
Ergänzung: Ich nutze die bekannten Strecken auch sehr gerne, und im Grunde bin ich froh dass es in der Region eine so große Auswahl an MTB Möglichkeiten gibt. Wenn auch nicht legal, ist das doch für mich eine große Bereicherung. 

Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2021)

Nur als Hinweis (nicht als (Be)Wertung):
die Stadt Stuttgart arbeitet gerade an einem Freizeitkonzept für den Stuttgarter Wald
Ein Freizeitkonzept für den Stuttgarter Wald | Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart

Die Mountainbiker sitzen mit am Tisch. Vielleicht gelingt es dort, eine Lösung für das ja auch hier in den Kommentaren beschriebene Problem zu finden: Abriss führt zu Wiederaufbau- und/oder Ausweich-Bewegungen, damit letztlich zu mehr/krasseren Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Streckenbenutzung am Soli ist aber seit Corona\Strava\Komot exponentiell nach oben gegangen.
> Es waren Jahre lang fast unbekannte Trails (im Vergleich zu den Klassikern) ohne Publimkumsverkehr.
> Die aufgeweichten Strecken wurden früher nicht\kaum befahren.
> Das gilt für den letzten Winter nicht mehr, entsprechend schauen die Trails auch aus.
> ...


Es ist während Corona echt ne absolute Katastrophe geworden. An amerikanisch klingenden Trails werden jeden Tag neue Abkürzungen reingefahren, egal wie oft wir die vorhandenen Abkürzungen zulegen. Das gleiche an der Solitude. Bei gutem Wetter musst inzwischen an den Trails anstehen. Wie oft ich in letzter Zeit angesprochen wurde, wo denn Trail xy sei, ist echt schlimm. Auf den Parkplätzen sieht man, dass Biker mit Autos aus nem Umkreis von 100km herkommen, um hier zu biken. Es funktioniert so einfach nicht mehr.
Und viele der neuen Biker haben eben weder ne ordentliche Fahrtechnik, noch Respekt vor den Trails. Die werden als selbstverständlich angenommen und wie du sagst kaputtgefahren. Wer auf reinem Lehmboden bei totaler Nässe Rinnen reinbremst, sollte echt mal nen Trailbaukurs mitmachen, um den Aufwand hinter den Reparaturen zu verstehen


----------



## Polyphrast (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> . Auf den Parkplätzen sieht man, dass Biker mit Autos aus nem Umkreis von 100km herkommen, um hier zu biken.


Das wars dann auch mit der Umweltfreundlichkeit des Hobbies MTB...

Aber das was in Stuttgart passiert, passiert auch in München an der Isar. Mitdenken, Rücksicht und Respekt fehlen einfach zu oft. Aber wehe es wird was verboten/geschlossen/platt gemacht, dann schreien diese Leute gleich.


----------



## ufp (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Und viele der neuen Biker haben eben weder ne ordentliche Fahrtechnik, noch Respekt vor den Trails. Die werden als selbstverständlich angenommen und wie du sagst kaputtgefahren.





Polyphrast schrieb:


> Mitdenken, Rücksicht und Respekt fehlen einfach zu oft. Aber wehe es wird was verboten/geschlossen/platt gemacht, dann schreien diese Leute gleich.


So ganz kann ich es nicht verstehen 🤔 .
Denn, ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass es hauptsächlich die Jüngeren betrifft.
Und die wiederum haben eine ganz andere Einstellung als die Alten/Älteren.
Mehr Gemeinschaft, mehr für die Umwelt, FFF, weniger böses über andere sagen, mehr Einhaltung von Umweltstandards oder Firmenregeln, umweltfreundlichere Ansichten, schnellere Empörung über anderes Verhalten oder mögliches Fehlverhalten usw usf.

Aber liegt es vielleicht auch darin begründet, dass man anderen alles zugesteht ? Also egal welche Religion, Geschlecht, Binär oder nicht, Ausländer, sexuelle Einstellung, Kleidungsstil, äußeres (Piercings, Tattoos, Brandzeichen, löcher im Gesicht usw), dass das heutzutage bzw bei den Jungen/Jugendlichen/Jüngeren, ganz normal bzw selbstverständlich ist.

Das diese dann so rücksichtslos sind oder sein sollen, paßt da(nn) irgendwie doch nicht in's Bild. Oder ?
Oder liegt es genau daran? Nachdem jeder machen kann und darf was er will, der Staat ist ja per so schon nicht gerade "gut" oder befugt, einem Vorschreibungen zu machen, kann man also machen was man will. 

Ergo, dort fahren wo man will und anscheinend auch, wie man will .

Wahrscheinlich wird halt auch einiges von Zeitschriften, Internetmedien, soziale Medien und Videos abgeschaut bzw verleiten diese, es gleich zu tun (zu ballern, shredden, loamen, scruben, fräsen, linen, brettern, rasen, blockierendes Hinterrad, spritzende Erde/Steine/Schlamm/Lehm/Gras etc).

Natürlich soll man nicht oder nicht nur diesen Medien bzw der Werbung die Schuld geben, aber ein bischen nachdenken und/oder aufklären, wo was und wie es erlaubt ist, wäre wohl angebracht. Wahrscheinlich fehlt es auch an diesem. Und daher entstehen wohl solche Probleme und Konflikte.


----------



## trischi24 (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Auf den Parkplätzen sieht man, dass Biker mit Autos aus nem Umkreis von 100km herkommen, um hier zu biken. Es funktioniert so einfach nicht mehr.


Ich denke, man muss hier auch ein bisschen tiefer schauen. Legale MTB Möglichkeiten sind rar, genau so wie Urlaub aktuell. Also macht man Tagesausflüge irgendwohin. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das umweltschädlicher ist, als 2 Wochen nach Finale zu fahren.
Und, man muss beim Umzug das KFZ Kennzeichen nicht "umziehen". Ich wohne westlich von Stuttgart, fahre aber mit Heilbronner Kennzeichen rum. Und in einer Metropolregion gibt's bestimmt noch mehr die das genau so handhaben.


----------



## muddymartin (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auf keinen Trails immer größere Kicker abgesehen von genau einem bekannten Jumpspot.


Das ist natürlich Ermessenssache. Anderseits, wo nichts gebaut und aufgetürmt ist gibts ja vermutlich auch nichts zum abreißen. Einen für dich kleinen Kicker sieht der nicht MTB fahrende Förster einfach mit anderen Augen.  Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, wenn sich das buddeln auf geländeintegrierende Maßnahmen beschränken würde und sich auf den Flow fokussiert. Ist aber - klar - Geschmackssache und liegt auch an meinen letztlich limitierten fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## muddymartin (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Es ist während Corona echt ne absolute Katastrophe geworden. An amerikanisch klingenden Trails werden jeden Tag neue Abkürzungen reingefahren, egal wie oft wir die vorhandenen Abkürzungen zulegen. Das gleiche an der Solitude. Bei gutem Wetter musst inzwischen an den Trails anstehen. Wie oft ich in letzter Zeit angesprochen wurde, wo denn Trail xy sei, ist echt schlimm. Auf den Parkplätzen sieht man, dass Biker mit Autos aus nem Umkreis von 100km herkommen, um hier zu biken. Es funktioniert so einfach nicht mehr.
> Und viele der neuen Biker haben eben weder ne ordentliche Fahrtechnik, noch Respekt vor den Trails. Die werden als selbstverständlich angenommen und wie du sagst kaputtgefahren. Wer auf reinem Lehmboden bei totaler Nässe Rinnen reinbremst, sollte echt mal nen Trailbaukurs mitmachen, um den Aufwand hinter den Reparaturen zu verstehen


Mich nervt das auch zusehens. Ich fahr am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter schon gar nicht mehr. Leider ist es bei vielen mit Anstehen am Traileingang nicht getan, nein, die Leute halten dann auch noch irgendwo mitten auf dem Trail zu 4 an um auf den den Rest der Kumpels zu warten. Die amerikanischen Trails sind wirklich zerbombt, aber klar, ich fahr den Trail maximal 2-3 mal die Woche und nur wenn es trocken ist. Leider glaube ich dass immer mehr Leute (nicht alle!),  dank e-Unterstützung das Ding offensichtlich 5-6mal hintereinander fahren, da hinterlässt der Nutzungsdruck halt Spuren. Aber klar, wenn hm uphill keine Rolle spielen und ich einfach meinen Spaß will, was juckt mich der Rest der Biker


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Natürlich soll man nicht oder nicht nur diesen Medien bzw der Werbung die Schuld geben, aber ein bischen nachdenken und/oder aufklären, wo was und wie es erlaubt ist, wäre wohl angebracht. Wahrscheinlich fehlt es auch an diesem.


Was das Aufklären angeht: Mache ich extrem häufig, wenn ich was mitbekomme. Aber da liegt eben auch das Problem. Wenn 1000 Leute pro Tag einen Trail fahren, wird es schwierig, diejenigen zu finden, die die Abkürzungen reinfahren. Aber erst kürzlich habe ich auf dem Az. an der 180° Schikane ein paar Kids "erwischt", wie sie die abgesperrten Shortcuts wieder freigeräumt haben. Habe sie gründlich über die Problematik aufgeklärt und zusammen die Abkürzung wieder zugelegt. Sie schienen einsichtig. Denke vielen neuen im Sport fehlt einfach jemand, der ihnen die Problematik erklärt. Die meisten Kids denken über ihren Einfluss auf die Natur nicht von selbst nach, aber scheinen nach Aufklärung Verständnis zu zeigen.

Ich will da jetzt gar nicht groß auf den Einfluss von Youtube, Insta und co eingehen. Das hat sicher einen negativen Einfluss was den Umgang mit den Trails angeht.


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Ermessenssache. Anderseits, wo nichts gebaut und aufgetürmt ist gibts ja vermutlich auch nichts zum abreißen. Einen für dich kleinen Kicker sieht der nicht MTB fahrende Förster einfach mit anderen Augen.  Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, wenn sich das buddeln auf geländeintegrierende Maßnahmen beschränken würde und sich auf den Flow fokussiert. Ist aber - klar - Geschmackssache und liegt auch an meinen letztlich limitierten fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten.


Ich verstehe was du meinst. Wenn man die meisten Trails betrachtet, dann sieht es für mich wie folgt aus: Anfangs sind die Trails meistens relativ natürlich. Bis auf ein paar Anlieger und kleine Sprünge über im Weg stehende Bäume/Baumstümpfe steht meistens nichts und alles hat einen schönen Flow. Mit der Zeit fahren immer mehr Leute die Trails, worunter auch viele die kleinen Anlieger oben abrutschen, sodass der Trail immer schlechter wird. Dann werden die Anlieger erhöht, so dass eben nicht jede Woche der kleine Anlieger wieder weggerutscht ist. Dann wird hin und wieder der Trail durchs Seehaus abgerissen und manche bauen ihn dann eben "erst Recht" größer wieder auf.
Tendenziell sehe ich aber bis auf 2 Ausnahmen fast nirgends Gaps die nicht rollbar sind und auch meistens aus bestehenden Wellen oder Baumstümpfen entstanden sind. Die Anlieger sind da sicher die weit größeren Eingriffe in die Natur


----------



## muddymartin (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Wenn man die meisten Trails betrachtet, dann sieht es für mich wie folgt aus: Anfangs sind die Trails meistens relativ natürlich. Bis auf ein paar Anlieger und kleine Sprünge über im Weg stehende Bäume/Baumstümpfe steht meistens nichts und alles hat einen schönen Flow. Mit der Zeit fahren immer mehr Leute die Trails, worunter auch viele die kleinen Anlieger oben abrutschen, sodass der Trail immer schlechter wird. Dann werden die Anlieger erhöht, so dass eben nicht jede Woche der kleine Anlieger wieder weggerutscht ist. Dann wird hin und wieder der Trail durchs Seehaus abgerissen und manche bauen ihn dann eben "erst Recht" größer wieder auf.
> Tendenziell sehe ich aber bis auf 2 Ausnahmen fast nirgends Gaps die nicht rollbar sind und auch meistens aus bestehenden Wellen oder Baumstümpfen entstanden sind. Die Anlieger sind da sicher die weit größeren Eingriffe in die Natur


Unterschreib ich zu  100%. Aber der Förster weiß nicht mal was rollbar ist, für den sieht das per se vermutlich immer gefährlich aus. 
Wenn die Trails offiziell wären, könnte man zumindest die Befahrung bei Nässe etwas einschränken (Schilder oder sogar Sperrung analog WP). So hast halt immer ein paar Honks, die "wenn sie schon mal da sind" auch im Matsch runterrollen. Das war dann dieses Jahr besonders toll, wenn es danach Frost gab und man nur noch die die Fahrrillen geholpert ist, obwohl ansich gefrorener Boden ja perfekt wäre.
Nervig sind übrigens auch die teils fetten Bremswellen vor den Kurven, aber klar, die Segmentzeit will ja verbessert werden


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2021)

Mal zum Thema Aufklärung und Kids:
auch hier wäre es im Sinne der Stadt und Natur positiv, wenn es legale Angebote gäbe auf denen die hiesigen Vereine auch Jugendangebote machen können.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass a) die Nachfrage nach Jugendangeboten riesig ist, aber gleichzeitig b) kaum ein Verein/Ehrenamtlicher bereit ist, in dem aktuellen (il)legalen Schwarz-Grau-Bereich solche Jugendangebote zu machen.

Die Lösung lautet also auch hier: Mountainbiken legalisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (5. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Aufklärung und Kids:
> auch hier wäre es im Sinne der Stadt und Natur positiv, wenn es legale Angebote gäbe auf denen die hiesigen Vereine auch Jugendangebote machen können.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass a) die Nachfrage nach Jugendangeboten riesig ist, aber gleichzeitig b) kaum ein Verein/Ehrenamtlicher bereit ist, in dem aktuellen (il)legalen Schwarz-Grau-Bereich solche Jugendangebote zu machen.
> ...



Yes! Da warten quasi alle mit riesiger Spannung drauf!


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Aufklärung und Kids:
> auch hier wäre es im Sinne der Stadt und Natur positiv, wenn es legale Angebote gäbe auf denen die hiesigen Vereine auch Jugendangebote machen können.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass a) die Nachfrage nach Jugendangeboten riesig ist, aber gleichzeitig b) kaum ein Verein/Ehrenamtlicher bereit ist, in dem aktuellen (il)legalen Schwarz-Grau-Bereich solche Jugendangebote zu machen.
> ...


Dann sollte man doch mal auf die Eltern/ Erziehungsberechtigten zugehen, sie haben ja die Politiker gewählt die bei den örtlichen Entscheidungen zuständig sind. Eltern könnten ja auch Vereinsarbeit leisten und nicht die Erziehung ihrer Kinder immer schön bequem anderen Leuten überlassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2021)

Der Umweg über die Eltern ist ein fairer Punkt und mehr Familien in den Vereinen wäre sicherlich für alle positiv, aber zum Thema "Legalisierung weil Aufklärung/Jugendarbeit" sollte man jetzt an Stadtverwaltung inkl. Forst- und Jugendamt rangehen und nicht auf die nächsten Wahlen warten. Die könnten jetzt - im eigenen Interesse - legale Angebote schaffen (und müssen nicht erst bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt werden). 

Insgesamt sollte man das _"im eigenen Interesse"_ nochmal betonen:

der aktuelle Wildwuchs kann nicht im Interesse der Stadt und der Natur sein
die Biker (und legale Angebote!) können im Gegensatz zu Abriss und Verboten Teil einer realistischen Lösung sein

(zumindest wenn man die Biker nicht weiterhin nur als zu beseitigendes Problem betrachtet)


----------



## GG71 (5. Mai 2021)

muddymartin schrieb:


> dank e-Unterstützung


Lass mal diesen Schmarren bitte weg.
Schau Dir bei Strava die "Local Legends" an bzw. die KOMs und ihre Aktivitäten.
Ja, es gibt e-Bäjks, fahre oft selbst auch damit, ist aber nicht entscheidend.
Ich habe selbst schon an der Schillerhöhe Pickups die Ladefläche voll Enduros gesehen,
Gruppen aus 8++ Leute mit Guide.
Da bin ich nur sprachlos.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Lass mal diesen Schmarren bitte weg.
> Schau Dir bei Strava die "Local Legends" an bzw. die KOMs und ihre Aktivitäten.
> Ja, es gibt e-Bäjks, fahre oft selbst auch damit, ist aber nicht entscheidend.
> Ich habe selbst schon an der Schillerhöhe Pickups die Ladefläche voll Enduros gesehen,
> ...


Hast Du die Leute und vor allem den Guide mal angesprochen?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Lass mal diesen Schmarren bitte weg.
> Schau Dir bei Strava die "Local Legends" an bzw. die KOMs und ihre Aktivitäten.
> Ja, es gibt e-Bäjks, fahre oft selbst auch damit, ist aber nicht entscheidend.
> Ich habe selbst schon an der Schillerhöhe Pickups die Ladefläche voll Enduros gesehen,
> ...


Ehhhbike ist quasi das eingebaute Shuttle! Sein wir doch Mal ehrlich mit uns selbst... Warum kaufen sich die Leute e-bikes? Genau weil sie in weniger Zeit die gleiche Anzahl trails bzw. Bei gleichem zeiteinsatz wesentlich mehr trails befahren können! Und genau das erhöht den Nutzungsdruck immens! Dazu kommt heute gibt es so viele Quellen um die trails zu finden,  das quasi kein trail geheim bleibt. Dazu kommt jeder Hinz und Kunz der gerade mit dem Sport anfängt fährt einfach drauf los, früher hat man sich anderen Bikern angeschlossen und wurde gleich entsprechend sozialisiert, und auf Probleme gleich hingewiesen... Das fällt heute alles weg... Dann die ach so tollen Videos von wimber und co...


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der Umweg über die Eltern ist ein fairer Punkt und mehr Familien in den Vereinen wäre sicherlich für alle positiv, aber zum Thema "Legalisierung weil Aufklärung/Jugendarbeit" sollte man jetzt an Stadtverwaltung inkl. Forst- und Jugendamt rangehen und nicht auf die nächsten Wahlen warten. Die könnten jetzt - im eigenen Interesse - legale Angebote schaffen (und müssen nicht erst bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt werden).
> 
> Insgesamt sollte man das _"im eigenen Interesse"_ nochmal betonen:
> 
> ...


Ja, aber wer ist den "man"?...genau es sind immer nur die Gleichen die dann auch die Prügel einstecken müssen. Darum habe ich ja gesagt, auf die Eltern zugehen, mit ins Boot holen evtl. haben ja manche Eltern Beziehungen zur Lokalpolitik....sowas sollte man nützen!


----------



## Daniel1893 (5. Mai 2021)

Wurde doch neulich in der Facebook-Gruppe schon ein riesen Fass aufgemacht und da wurden gleich in einem der ersten Kommentare alle Klischees bestätigt:

Neuling, E-Bike, Trails sind doch eh illegal also wieso kann nicht jeder fahren wie er will usw.

Die Haltung werden sicher einige haben und da braucht sich dann niemand wundern


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Wurde doch neulich in der Facebook-Gruppe schon ein riesen Fass aufgemacht und da wurden gleich in einem der ersten Kommentare alle Klischees bestätigt:
> 
> Neuling, E-Bike, Trails sind doch eh illegal also wieso kann nicht jeder fahren wie er will usw.
> 
> Die Haltung werden sicher einige haben und da braucht sich dann niemand wundern


Dann sollte man dem Neuling doch eine klare Ansage machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man dem Neuling doch eine klare Ansage machen....


Das interessiert die aber einen scheiß! Selbst im  persönlichen Gespräch werden einem dann Prügel angedroht...


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Wurde doch neulich in der Facebook-Gruppe schon ein riesen Fass aufgemacht und da wurden gleich in einem der ersten Kommentare alle Klischees bestätigt:
> 
> Neuling, E-Bike, Trails sind doch eh illegal also wieso kann nicht jeder fahren wie er will usw.
> 
> Die Haltung werden sicher einige haben und da braucht sich dann niemand wundern


Kannst du den Beitrag bitte mal kopieren und hier posten. Bin bekennender Facebook-Verweigerer, aber das würde mich mal interessieren.
Mein Eindruck ist derzeit allerdings, dass die meisten Leute nur im Internet bellen, wenn man sich dann auf dem Trail trifft ist alles okay...


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kannst du den Beitrag bitte mal kopieren und hier posten. Bin bekennender Facebook-Verweigerer, aber das würde mich mal interessieren.
> Mein Eindruck ist derzeit allerdings, dass die meisten Leute nur im Internet bellen, wenn man sich dann auf dem Trail trifft ist alles okay...


Auf dem Trail ist aber nicht alles okay, genaugenommen ist da überhaupt nichts "okay"! Und wenn einem Prügel angedroht werden schon garnicht.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2021)

Ist mir so noch nie passiert. Und ich hab schon ein paar Mal Leute angesprochen, die z.B. ihren Müll am Woodpecker liegen gelassen haben oder am Marienplatz herumgeprollt haben.
Da hatte ich deutlich mehr Ärger mit aggressiven Spaziergängern oder Hundebesitzern.


----------



## Kofure (5. Mai 2021)

Also ja die Situation in Stuttgart ist mittlerweile mehr als bescheiden aber die Gründe liegen auch in der Entwicklung des Mountainbikes an sich.
Die mordenen Geos + viel FW erlauben selbst Leuten mit nur mäßiger Fahrtechnik höhere Geschwindigkeiten ergo können die Leute viele Kurven einfach gar nicht mehr fahren weil Bike zu lang und zu schnell ( so hat es mir einer auf dem Trail erklärt, der munter abgekürzt hat). Weiß ja nicht wie das an anderen Orten in Deutschland aussieht, aber ich sehe praktisch nur noch Enduros.
Damit einhergeht dass die Leute gezielt zu einem Spot fahren und dann einen Trail 6-8 Mal fahren.
Weil ne Tour wollen die auch nicht mehr fahren weil zu anstrengend.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> Also ja die Situation in Stuttgart ist mittlerweile mehr als bescheiden aber die Gründe liegen auch in der Entwicklung des Mountainbikes an sich.
> Die mordenen Geos + viel FW erlauben selbst Leuten mit nur mäßiger Fahrtechnik höhere Geschwindigkeiten ergo können die Leute viele Kurven einfach gar nicht mehr fahren weil Bike zu lang und zu schnell ( so hat es mir einer auf dem Trail erklärt, der munter abgekürzt hat). Weiß ja nicht wie das an anderen Orten in Deutschland aussieht, aber ich sehe praktisch nur noch Enduros.
> Damit einhergeht dass die Leute gezielt zu einem Spot fahren und dann einen Trail 6-8 Mal fahren.
> Weil ne Tour wollen die auch nicht mehr fahren weil zu anstrengend.


Das sind doch jetzt aber absolut faule Ausreden die Situation in Stuttgart auf die Entwicklung des MTB's zu schieben. Jeder ist für sein Handeln selber verantwortlich und nicht das Gerät! Fahrräder gibt es für jeden Einsatz und die Info-Quellen sind für die meisten Leute sehr einfach zugänglich, die Technik ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (5. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> Damit einhergeht dass die Leute gezielt zu einem Spot fahren und dann einen Trail 6-8 Mal fahren.
> Weil ne Tour wollen die auch nicht mehr fahren weil zu anstrengend.


Das macht aber denke ich in Summe keinen Unterschied. Klar fallen einzelne Trails die sehr abseits liegen dann raus. Aber wo liegt der Unterschied ob ich jeden Trail auf einer Tour 1x fahre oder bei jeder Runde mir 1-2 Trails vornehme, und dann jedes mal andere fahre? In Summe verteilt sichs auch wieder gleich auf die Trails. 
Die beliebten Trails werden aber immer mehr frequentiert werden als die unbeliebten. Auch diejenigen die Runden fahren lassen die unbeliebten ehr links liegen...


----------



## Tomz (5. Mai 2021)

Ich kenne die Trails hier seit 30 Jahren (ja ich bin wirklich so alt) aber es gab noch nie so viele Leute auf den Trails wie die letzten 2 Jahre.
Ist auch klar durch Komoot und Strava findet jeder jeden Trail. 
Früher hat das Monate gebraucht bis sich neue Trails rumgesprochen haben heut ist der nach einer Woche in Komoot sichtbar.
Und klar durch e-Bikes fahren viele heute alle Trails nach Heslach runter in einer Tour. 
Früher hätten die nur eine oder zwei Auffahrten geschafft.

Das Problem wir sich jetzt aber auch nicht in Luft auflösen daher bleibt nur der Weg sich im MTB Stuttgart Verein zu organisieren und den Handlungsdruck der durch die Sitation entsteht bestmöglich für uns alle zu nutzen.


----------



## GG71 (5. Mai 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> nich nur durch komoot/strava


Nicht nur durch Komoot\Strava aber dadurch stark begünstigt:
Ein Großteil der Trails war zuvor nicht bekannt, hatte nicht mal ein Namen.
Heute sind sie Ziel von KOM-Jäger, die X-mal hintereinander fahren um die Zeiten zu verbessern.
Wie gesagt, schaut Euch mal die Top10 an, was sie an dem Tag oder auch sonst für Touren gefahren sind.


----------



## Daniel1893 (5. Mai 2021)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kannst du den Beitrag bitte mal kopieren und hier posten. Bin bekennender Facebook-Verweigerer, aber das würde mich mal interessieren.
> Mein Eindruck ist derzeit allerdings, dass die meisten Leute nur im Internet bellen, wenn man sich dann auf dem Trail trifft ist alles okay...


Das war der Ursprungspost:

"So, nochmals auf das Thema Short-Cuts auf bekannten Stuttgarter Trails zurück zu kommen.
sage und schreibe auf 20 m wurden drei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 neue Abkürzungen geschaffen. eine davon derart massiv direkt an der Kurve, dass dort das ganze Laub und der Waldboden stark abgefahren waren.
Nur weil es einfacher, bequemer ist und man sich nicht um die , zugegeben etwas spitze, Kehre traut.
Eine in Hotpants und T-Shirt fahrende junge Frau meinte, als ich die Abkürzungen zubaute: Des war aber letzte Woche einfacher da runter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Au Backe, was macht die wohl 50 m weiter wo der Drop in der Kurve kommt.
Ob die paar Äste usw. ausreichend sind und wie lange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da muss was massiveres gebaut werden."

Hier eine der Antworten (immerhin hat sie es zugegeben und scheint lernwillig zu sein aber andere leider nicht"

"Ähm ja....irgendwie weis ich gar nicht was ich dazu jetzt sagen soll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich oute mich und gebe zu, ich hab geflucht, als ich vor ca 1h besagte Abkürzung nicht nehmen konnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich war zwar nicht die in Hotpants fahrende junge Frau (weder Figur noch alter vorhanden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und auch für Strava bin ich sowieso zu langsam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ich habe mir auch gerade noch erklären lassen, dass es halt eigentlich nicht cool ist den offiziellen Trail zu verlassen, aber da es sich ja eh um etwas komplett illegales handelt, kann doch theoretisch jede/r dort fahren wo er/sie will?!
Es kann eben vielleicht nicht jede/r diese Kurve fahren, aber so wie ich eben den ganzen Rest vom Trail?! Also was dann tun? Gar nicht mehr fahren? Auch doof, oder?
Deswegen wäre jetzt meine Idee „seid doch einfach nett zueinander“ wir sind alle fans der gleichen Sportart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## trischi24 (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Nicht nur durch Komoot\Strava aber dadurch stark begünstigt:
> Ein Großteil der Trails war zuvor nicht bekannt, hatte nicht mal ein Namen.
> Heute sind sie Ziel von KOM-Jäger, die X-mal hintereinander fahren um die Zeiten zu verbessern.
> Wie gesagt, schaut Euch mal die Top10 an, was sie an dem Tag oder auch sonst für Touren gefahren sind.


Da gebe ich dir Recht, begünstigt mit Sicherheit. Aber nicht jeder der 3x den selben Trail hintereinander fährt jagt KOMs. Die meisten verbessern einfach nur das Tranfer <-> Trail Verhältnis, indem sie wenige Trails fahren die nah beieinander liegen. Und die dafür mehrfach.
Und, ich oute mich gerne. Ich mach das auch so. Natürlich werden die Zeiten auch bei mehreren Abfahrten schneller. Alleine schon, weil mal beim 2. mal den Boden/Zustand besser kennt. Aber das Ziel ist nicht das KOM jagen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (5. Mai 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Das war der Ursprungspost:
> 
> "So, nochmals auf das Thema Short-Cuts auf bekannten Stuttgarter Trails zurück zu kommen.
> sage und schreibe auf 20 m wurden drei
> ...



die 100 kommentare und dazugehörigen ausreden fehlen leider.


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> Also ja die Situation in Stuttgart ist mittlerweile mehr als bescheiden aber die Gründe liegen auch in der Entwicklung des Mountainbikes an sich.
> Die mordenen Geos + viel FW erlauben selbst Leuten mit nur mäßiger Fahrtechnik höhere Geschwindigkeiten ergo können die Leute viele Kurven einfach gar nicht mehr fahren weil Bike zu lang und zu schnell ( so hat es mir einer auf dem Trail erklärt, der munter abgekürzt hat). Weiß ja nicht wie das an anderen Orten in Deutschland aussieht, aber ich sehe praktisch nur noch Enduros.
> Damit einhergeht dass die Leute gezielt zu einem Spot fahren und dann einen Trail 6-8 Mal fahren.
> Weil ne Tour wollen die auch nicht mehr fahren weil zu anstrengend.


Die Leute können einfach nicht fahren und haben nicht den Anspruch sich zu verbessern, das hat nichts mit den Bikes zu tun. Besonders auf Stuttgarter Trails nicht, wo fast kein Trail wirklich enge Stellen hat. Mitm EBike wirds natürlich schon etwas schwerer, aber das ist bei unseren Trails echt keine Ausrede. Die meisten Biker sollten statt 8k € in das neueste Levo oder Heckler zu investieren, lieber mal ein paar Euro ins Fahrtechniktraining investieren. Und schon sind die engeren Kurven überhaupt kein Problem mehr.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Die meisten Biker sollten statt 8k € in das neueste Levo oder Heckler zu investieren, lieber mal ein paar Euro ins Fahrtechniktraining investieren. Und schon sind die engeren Kurven überhaupt kein Problem mehr.


Tendenziell gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht! Aber denkst du wirklich das Problem wäre gelöst wenn jeder eine gute Technik hat? 

Es muss einfach eine für alle Parteien zufriedenstellende Rechtsgrundlage und Kooperation her! Sonst streitet man weiter über Benimm etc. in rechtlichen Grauzonen. So wie die Lage jetzt ist, kann sie definitiv nicht bleiben. Der Anteil und zugegebener Maßen auch der Einfluss von uns Bikern auf die Natur wird zweifelsohne größer. 

Ich sage nur Engagement in Vereinen wie der DIMB oder Mountainbike Stuttgart eV


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Die meisten Biker sollten statt 8k € in das neueste Levo oder Heckler zu investieren, lieber mal ein paar Euro ins Fahrtechniktraining investieren. Und schon sind die engeren Kurven überhaupt kein Problem mehr.


Aber bitte in eine vernünftige, die auch auf vernünftiges  verhalten auf dem trail und im Wald allgemein eingeht!


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Nicht nur durch Komoot\Strava aber dadurch stark begünstigt:
> Ein Großteil der Trails war zuvor nicht bekannt, hatte nicht mal ein Namen.
> Heute sind sie Ziel von KOM-Jäger, die X-mal hintereinander fahren um die Zeiten zu verbessern.
> Wie gesagt, schaut Euch mal die Top10 an, was sie an dem Tag oder auch sonst für Touren gefahren sind.


Ich nutze auch Strava und bin in manch einer Top10 meiner Hometrails vertreten. Klar fährt man mal einen Trail 2 oder 3 Mal, um die Linien zu verbessern. Aber das ist nicht das Problem.
Ich nutze Strava um meine Strecken aufzuzeichnen und meinen Trainingserfolg zu verfolgen. Am Liebsten wäre es mir, wenn sämtliche illegalen Trails nur für diejenigen auf Strava sichtbar wären, die den Trail bereits gefahren sind. So geht der Trailtourismus zurück.
Die Top10 sind aber definitiv nicht das Problem auf Strava. Das sind meistens diejenigen, die den Trail zwar vollgas, aber sauber und ohne Abkürzungen fahren. Richtig gute Biker haben es nicht nötig abzukürzen. (Und wenn man sich bisschen auskennt weiß man, dass viele der Top Leute auf Strava tatsächlich Rennen fahren). Die Abkürzer sind eher die, die meinen sie müssten ihren eigenen Rekord verbessern indem sie abkürzen, obwohl sie noch 30s von der Bestzeit weg sind. Und dabei gibts natürlich auch Idioten, denen ihre Zeit wichtiger ist, als Rücksicht auf bspw Wanderer zu nehmen und die nicht für andere bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (5. Mai 2021)

Die meisten Biker sollten statt 8k € in das neueste *Bike* zu investieren, lieber mal ein paar Euro ins Fahrtechniktraining investieren. Und schon sind die engeren Kurven überhaupt kein Problem mehr.

Wir wollen mal bei der Wahrheit bleiben


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Tendenziell gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht! Aber denkst du wirklich das Problem wäre gelöst wenn jeder eine gute Technik hat?
> 
> Es muss einfach eine für alle Parteien zufriedenstellende Rechtsgrundlage und Kooperation her! Sonst streitet man weiter über Benimm etc. in rechtlichen Grauzonen. So wie die Lage jetzt ist, kann sie definitiv nicht bleiben. Der Anteil und zugegebener Maßen auch der Einfluss von uns Bikern auf die Natur wird zweifelsohne größer.
> 
> Ich sage nur Engagement in Vereinen wie der DIMB oder Mountainbike Stuttgart eV


Klar ist damit nicht das gesamte Problem gelöst. Das war nur meine Antwort darauf, dass die Schuld statt beim Fahrer beim zu langen Enduro gesucht wurde. 

Für eine wirkliche Entspannung der Lage kann nur ein legales Trailnetz sorgen, bei dem dann auch klare Trailregeln durchgesetzt werden können.


----------



## ufp (5. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Nicht nur durch Komoot\Strava aber dadurch stark begünstigt:
> Ein Großteil der Trails war zuvor nicht bekannt, hatte nicht mal ein Namen.
> Heute sind sie Ziel von KOM-Jäger, die X-mal hintereinander fahren um die Zeiten zu verbessern.


Vielleicht sollte man es einerseits von der anderen Seite sehen/betrachten, bzw uns selbst bei der Nase nehmen  .
Denn, diese Be- und Ausschilderung, natürlich mit teilweise cool, lässig, fetzig, klingenden Namen, ist mitlerweile kein Trend mehr, sonder dem Umstand geschuldet, dass es, vor allem die jüngere Generation so will. Und einige ältere Semester nehmen dieses Angebot auch (gerne) an. 

Somit wollen eben viele so eine Beschilderung. Dazu das Internet, wo vieles leicht zu erfahren ist.
Wenn man auf der Internetseite die Wege beschreibt, Videos und selbstverständlich dazu auch noch PDF, KML oder GPX Dateien anbietet, dann ist es eben für viele beteiligte ein Leichtes, das Angebot anzunehmen und zu nutzen.  Beispiel 1, Beispiel 2.

Ideal, wenn Gemeinden, Kommunen, Länder und Vereine so etwas anbieten; also vor allem diejenigen (außer den Vereinen) die Ströme/Massen in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken wollen. Bzw natürlich auch Gebiete und Strecken somit verbieten wollen.
Oder siehe auch in Koblenz (Korridore, GPX Dateien etc).

Ich weine auch der Zeit nach, wo man die Wege noch selbst erkunden musste, oder konnte. Man war vor Irrwegen oder Überraschungen nicht gefeit. Hat(te) auch was. Bzw mache ich heute noch ;-). Und dass, obwohl ich sehr schlecht in Orientierung bin und mich das Verfahren schon viel Zeit gekostet hat. 

Aber wie so vieles, was früher schwieriger, anstrengender oder nur mit Mehraufwand zu bewältigen war, wird heutzutage leichter gemacht. Manches, durchaus mit guten Absichten und auch hilfreiches. Aber leider halt auch einige Ärgernisse (weniger widerstandsfähig, weniger Abwehrkräfte, sich weniger Anstrengen müssen, weniger Lernen müssen usw usf).
Ich glaube halt, dass sich die etwas ältere Generation, eben schon mehr erlebt hat, wie immer in der Geschichte, mit dem Neuen, schwer tut. Man hat damals ja selbst nichts gehabt; nur ein olles 26 Stahlstarr Stiegengelände Rad usw.

Man muss das ja nicht gut heißen und kann die(se) Entwicklung durchaus kritisch sehen. Aber so wie ich das sehe, ist dieser Zug abgefahren. Vor allem deswegen, weil die Jungen, also die Mehrheit, es so will. Ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang. So auch Strava, Komoot, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram. eBikes usw. Und wie auch immer, werden die negativen Folgen auch irgendwann sichtbar werden bzw sind sie ja heutzutage schon sichtbar. Stichwort Überforderung, Schnelllebigkeit, Reizüberflutung, dauernachrichten bzw dauererreichbar sein, soziale Medien bespielen/bespaßen, ausgebrannte Jugendliche usw usf.


----------



## Tomz (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch Strava und bin in manch einer Top10 meiner Hometrails vertreten. Klar fährt man mal einen Trail 2 oder 3 Mal, um die Linien zu verbessern. Aber das ist nicht das Problem.
> Ich nutze Strava um meine Strecken aufzuzeichnen und meinen Trainingserfolg zu verfolgen. Am Liebsten wäre es mir, wenn sämtliche illegalen Trails nur für diejenigen auf Strava sichtbar wären, die den Trail bereits gefahren sind. So geht der Trailtourismus zurück.
> Die Top10 sind aber definitiv nicht das Problem auf Strava. Das sind meistens diejenigen, die den Trail zwar vollgas, aber sauber und ohne Abkürzungen fahren. Richtig gute Biker haben es nicht nötig abzukürzen. (Und wenn man sich bisschen auskennt weiß man, dass viele der Top Leute auf Strava tatsächlich Rennen fahren). Die Abkürzer sind eher die, die meinen sie müssten ihren eigenen Rekord verbessern indem sie abkürzen, obwohl sie noch 30s von der Bestzeit weg sind. Und dabei gibts natürlich auch Idioten, denen ihre Zeit wichtiger ist, als Rücksicht auf bspw Wanderer zu nehmen und die nicht für andere bremsen.


Ich kenn auch viele der Top10 Leute. Die sind auch aus meiner Sicht nicht das Problem. Die Leute fahren keine Abkürzungen im Gegenteil die haben einige der engsten Trails gebaut. Man sieht halt leider viele Strava Jäger die abkürzen um eine Sekunde zu schinden.
Meine Strava Fahrten sind inzwischen nur noch für meine Freunde sichtbar damit ich mit meinen Fahrten die Trails nicht noch bekannter mache.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

Tomz schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch viele der Top10 Leute. Die sind auch aus meiner Sicht nicht das Problem. Die Leute fahren keine Abkürzungen im Gegenteil die haben einige der engsten Trails gebaut. Man sieht halt leider viele Strava Jäger die abkürzen um eine Sekunde zu schinden.
> Meine Strava Fahrten sind inzwischen nur noch für meine Freunde sichtbar damit ich mit meinen Fahrten die Trails nicht noch bekannter mache.


Du kannst darüber hinaus dafür sorgen daß sie auch nicht in der heatmap auftauchen!


----------



## GG71 (5. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du kannst darüber hinaus dafür sorgen daß sie auch nicht in der heatmap auftauchen!


Meine Tracklogs waren schon immer nur Freunde sichtbar,
KOMs & Co. sind mir lieber egal als das die Trails public werden.
Es ticken aber nicht alle so.
Und ob Starva die Non-Public-Data für Heatmaps und Rotenplanung verwendet oder nicht, hat man selbst nicht in der Hand. Tracklogs einmal hochgeladen, machen sie, was sie wollen, was in Terms of Use steht ist denen relativ Wurst, wirklich kontrollieren kann man das nicht.

Was die Top10 Leute machen:
Vielleicht nicht abkürzen aber Werbung und Anreiz schaffen, auf jeden Fall selbst zigfach die Trails fahren.
Und die Leute von Focus stehen fast überall im Top10.
Und die folgen echt viele, entsprechend kommen auch viele her.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Tendenziell gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht! Aber denkst du wirklich das Problem wäre gelöst wenn jeder eine gute Technik hat?
> 
> Es muss einfach eine für alle Parteien zufriedenstellende Rechtsgrundlage und Kooperation her! Sonst streitet man weiter über Benimm etc. in rechtlichen Grauzonen. So wie die Lage jetzt ist, kann sie definitiv nicht bleiben. Der Anteil und zugegebener Maßen auch der Einfluss von uns Bikern auf die Natur wird zweifelsohne größer.
> 
> Ich sage nur Engagement in Vereinen wie der DIMB oder Mountainbike Stuttgart eV


Warum geht der Verein dann nicht mal einfach an die stark belasteten Strecken und redet mit den Leute...das Ding mit dem Propheten und dem Berg?
Noch länger warten ist keine Option!


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Warum geht der Verein dann nicht mal einfach an die stark belasteten Strecken und redet mit den Leute...das Ding mit dem Propheten und dem Berg?
> Noch länger warten ist keine Option!


Na bis jetzt ist das alles eben schwieriger, da es sich um nicht legale Trails handelt. Da kann man keine große Aufklärungsaktion starten.
Und sowohl ich, als auch einige andere Vereinsmitglieder weisen durchaus immer wieder andere auf falsches Verhalten hin. Der Verein ist momentan aber hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, die extrem träge Stadt Stuttgart endlich mal zu Lösungen zu bewegen. Wenn man mal legale Trails hat, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass da auch vom Verein was zum richtigen Verhalten auf den Trails kommt


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Na bis jetzt ist das alles eben schwieriger, da es sich um nicht legale Trails handelt. Da kann man keine große Aufklärungsaktion starten.
> Und sowohl ich, als auch einige andere Vereinsmitglieder weisen durchaus immer wieder andere auf falsches Verhalten hin. Der Verein ist momentan aber hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, die extrem träge Stadt Stuttgart endlich mal zu Lösungen zu bewegen. Wenn man mal legale Trails hat, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass da auch vom Verein was zum richtigen Verhalten auf den Trails kommt


Doch, genau darum sollte man die Leute vor Ort ansprechen und Mitstreiter gewinnen. Mehr Leute, mehr Stimmen und Aufmerksamkeit auf die positiven Aspekte lenken. Ich denke die Einstellung "wenn man mal legale Trails" usw. wird nicht ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (6. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Mai 2021)

Irgendwie spielt hier ja auch die aktuelle Situation eine Rolle. Die Leute kommen nicht weg und da bleibt ja nur der Wald zur Erholung. Und in dem treffen sich gerade alle vom Spaziergänger über den Jogger bis hin zum Mountainbiker. Das sorgt gerade in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Stuttgart für Überfüllung. 
Da braucht es auch keine Strava-Segmentjäger oder eBiker, das Pulverfass zündelt schon seit über einem Jahr. 
Manchmal ist es echt besser, das Rad ins Auto zu packen und ein paar km weg von den Städten zu fahren. Da findet man teilweise auch immer wieder schöne Trails ohne zuviel Bevölkerung.


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Mai 2021)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Irgendwie spielt hier ja auch die aktuelle Situation eine Rolle. Die Leute kommen nicht weg und da bleibt ja nur der Wald zur Erholung. Und in dem treffen sich gerade alle vom Spaziergänger über den Jogger bis hin zum Mountainbiker. Das sorgt gerade in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Stuttgart für Überfüllung.
> Da braucht es auch keine Strava-Segmentjäger oder eBiker, das Pulverfass zündelt schon seit über einem Jahr.
> Manchmal ist es echt besser, das Rad ins Auto zu packen und ein paar km weg von den Städten zu fahren. Da findet man teilweise auch immer wieder schöne Trails ohne zuviel Bevölkerung.


Die Jugendlichen haben aber kein Auto, da kommen dann wieder die Eltern ins Spiel.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Warum geht der Verein dann nicht mal einfach an die stark belasteten Strecken und redet mit den Leute...das Ding mit dem Propheten und dem Berg?
> Noch länger warten ist keine Option!





Yeti666 schrieb:


> Doch, genau darum sollte man die Leute vor Ort ansprechen und Mitstreiter gewinnen. Mehr Leute, mehr Stimmen und Aufmerksamkeit auf die positiven Aspekte lenken. Ich denke die Einstellung "wenn man mal legale Trails" usw. wird nicht ausreichen.



Alles gut und richtig, aber „der Verein sollte mal“ ist schon auch eine ziemliche Konsumhaltung gegenüber ehrenamtlich Engagierten, oder?

„Die Politik sollte mal“ und „die Verwaltung sollte mal“ würde ich ja verstehen, die stehen auf Deiner Gehaltsrolle. 

So wird ein Schuh draus: „jeder Biker sollte mal“ jeden anderen Biker darauf aufmerksam machen, wenn er sich daneben benimmt. 

Wenn es zum guten Ton gehört, anständig gegenüber Mensch, Tier und Trail zu fahren, statt „den Trail zu shredden“, wäre schon viel gewonnen. 

Ansonsten: „der Verein“ sucht noch engagierte Mitglieder, die solche Aufgaben wie „Aufklärung im Wald“ mit übernehmen. 😉


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Alles gut und richtig, aber „der Verein sollte mal“ ist schon auch eine ziemliche Konsumhaltung gegenüber ehrenamtlich Engagierten, oder?
> 
> „Die Politik sollte mal“ und „die Verwaltung sollte mal“ würde ich ja verstehen, die stehen auf Deiner Gehaltsrolle.
> 
> ...


Ja, dann macht mal einfach so weiter. Ist doch egal was man vorschlägt, wenn es nicht passt dann einfach stur lächeln und winken.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> ...dann macht mal...


Damit ist glaube ich alles gesagt 

EDIT: Ich denke wir wollen alle das Gleiche. Einfach nur Biken  Aber nur weil einem die Herangehensweise von Anderen nicht passt, in so eine Haltung zu verfallen finde ich schade und kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ja, dann macht mal einfach so weiter.



Ja, ich mache weiter (seit bald 10 Jahren aktives, ehrenamtliches Engagement in drei verschiedenen Bike Vereinen bzw Verbänden).

Kannst Du jetzt mal auf Fragen antworten? 

Was machst Du, außer zu wissen, was andere alles tun sollten?


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, ich mache weiter (seit bald 10 Jahren aktives, ehrenamtliches Engagement in drei verschiedenen Bike Vereinen bzw Verbänden).
> 
> Kannst Du jetzt mal auf Fragen antworten?
> 
> Was machst Du, außer zu wissen, was andere alles tun sollten?


waren einfach nur so Ideen weil sich die Leute über die Situation mit Recht beklagt haben. Ich pflege bei uns die Wege( meist alleine) und wenn ich jetzt nach der dritten OP durch einen Hundebiss wieder laufen/fahren kann dann werde ich auch die Biker wieder ansprechen .


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> waren einfach nur so Ideen weil sich die Leute über die Situation mit Recht beklagt haben. Ich pflege bei uns die Wege( meist alleine) und wenn ich jetzt nach der dritten OP durch einen Hundebiss wieder laufen/fahren kann dann werde ich auch die Biker wieder ansprechen .


Gute Genesung!


----------



## Polyphrast (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Die Jugendlichen haben aber kein Auto, da kommen dann wieder die Eltern ins Spiel.


Die Jugendlichen können aber den ÖPNV und ihre Muskelkraft nutzen, um zu Trails zu kommen. Ist ja nicht so dass Stuttgart keine Öffentlichen hätte. Da darf man Räder sogar kostenlos mitnehmen (im Münchner ÖPNV und im bayerischen Regionalzugangebot kost' das (meist) extra.).


----------



## ufp (6. Mai 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, ich mache weiter (seit bald 10 Jahren aktives, ehrenamtliches Engagement in drei verschiedenen Bike Vereinen bzw Verbänden).


Macht ihr auch etwas bezüglich Wege-, Strecken- oder Trailbau? Wenn ja, habt ihr da eine eigene Seite oder Fotos davon?

Ich finde es einerseits gut, dass es Vereine gibt, die etwas bewirken wollen, auf der anderen Seite finde ich es etwas traurig und betrüblich, dass es ohne Gegenseite oder eben Vereine, Interessensgemeinschaften nicht geht. 

Denn gerade fürs Radfahren (jetzt nicht in der Stadt) bzw fürs Bergradln (aka MTB) braucht es eigentlich nichts. Die vorhandenen Wege, Wanderwege, Pfade etc würden, in der Regel, reichen. So war es ja auch ursprünglich gedacht (abgesehen vom Befahren der Fire Roads am Mount Tamalpais ), aber wie man sieht, hat es sich weiter oder anders entwickelt (Sprungschanzen, Anleger, Airtime, Northshores, Wellen, Flowlines/-trails, Bremswellen usw).


----------



## ArmlingAndi (6. Mai 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch etwas bezüglich Wege-, Strecken- oder Trailbau? Wenn ja, habt ihr da eine eigene Seite oder Fotos davon?


Ich glaube es geht erstmal darum das Rechtliche in den Rahmen zu bringen. Ansonsten kannst du wenig positives Bewirken wenn du als Verein illegal buddelst etc. 

Aber schau mal auf der Hompage. Bsp. WeKehr Aktion zum Müllsammeln im Wald


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Mai 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch etwas bezüglich Wege-, Strecken- oder Trailbau? Wenn ja, habt ihr da eine eigene Seite oder Fotos davon?
> 
> Ich finde es einerseits gut, dass es Vereine gibt, die etwas bewirken wollen, auf der anderen Seite finde ich es etwas traurig und betrüblich, dass es ohne Gegenseite oder eben Vereine, Interessensgemeinschaften nicht geht.
> 
> Denn gerade fürs Radfahren (jetzt nicht in der Stadt) bzw fürs Bergradln (aka MTB) braucht es eigentlich nichts. Die vorhandenen Wege, Wanderwege, Pfade etc würden, in der Regel, reichen. So war es ja auch ursprünglich gedacht (abgesehen vom Befahren der Fire Roads am Mount Tamalpais ), aber wie man sieht, hat es sich weiter oder anders entwickelt (Sprungschanzen, Anleger, Airtime, Northshores, Wellen, Flowlines/-trails, Bremswellen usw).


Ist eigentlich eine sehr ähnliche Entwicklung wie beim Klettern (Sportklettern), da kann man sich so Einiges abschauen.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch etwas bezüglich Wege-, Strecken- oder Trailbau?


Wie @ArmlingAndi geschrieben hat:
um da was Offizielles machen zu können, müsste zunächst mal die rechtliche Grundlage geschaffen sein.

_Inoffiziell läuft (leider) jede Menge Trailbau - gerade in den letzten 12 Monaten. Bezeichnender Weise hat diese inoffizielle Bautätigkeit auch schon zuvor mit jeder Abriss-Aktion zugenommen und zwar als (Wiederauf-)Bautätigkeiten mit zunehmendem Organisations-Grad. Nur eben nicht offiziell und legal organisiert, sondern in losen Gruppen. Aus meiner Sicht sind diese konzeptlosen Abriss-Aktionen von etablierten Strecken ohne Rücksprache und Abstimmung mit den Vereinen ein klares Eigentor der Stadtverwaltung._

_Ansonsten: der Thread hier heißt ja "Trailzerstörung im Stuttgarter Wald", Stuttgart liegt in Baden-Württemberg, in Württemberg gilt die 2-Meter-Regel und diese verhindert zwar nicht das Fahren im Wald (sic!), aber dafür alle legalen, offizielle Tätigkeiten aller Art (Trail- und Wegpflege, Jugendtraining, ...). 

Alle Bemühungen um legale Trails, aber auch die Pflege vorhandener Wege durch Biker wurden in den vergangenen Jahren von der Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung (und dem Schwäbischen Albverein) wiederholt abgelehnt. 

Auch die Vorschläge von engagierten Bikern, die Situation im Rahmen eines MTB-Konzepts für alle Seiten (inkl. der Natur!) zu verbessern, wurden ignoriert bzw. ausgesessen. S__eit Anfang des Jahres wird aber immerhin an einem Freizeitkonzept Stuttgarter Wald gearbeitet. Ob und was für Ergebnisse das bis wann bringt, werden wir sehen_



ufp schrieb:


> Ich finde es einerseits gut, dass es Vereine gibt, die etwas bewirken wollen, auf der anderen Seite finde ich es etwas traurig und betrüblich, dass es ohne Gegenseite oder eben Vereine, Interessensgemeinschaften nicht geht.


_Ja, in der Tat "traurig und betrüblich"_ - danke für Deine Anteilnahme! 

_Die Stadtverwaltungen tun sich halt sehr viel leichter mit Sportarten, die als konkrete Vereine mit konkreten Anforderungen an sie herantreten. So etwas wird dann "gefördert"._
_Hallenbad = Budgetbedarf = gefördertes Projekt. 
Kein Budgetbedarf = 

Das Mountainbiken als relativ junger Individual-Sport mit relativ geringem Organisations-Grad/Vereins-Struktur und relativ geringem Infrastruktur-Bedarf (verglichen mit sonstigen Sportanlagen), hat da einen eher schweren Stand. _

_Aber selbst wenn man wie jetzt mit 2-3 Bike-Vereinen endlich in einem Projekt inkl. Budget die Interessen der Biker vertreten darf, sitzt man als Ehrenamtlicher in stundenlangen Telefonkonferenzen einem recht kampflustigen, zum Teil hauptamtlichen Naturschutz und einem relativ unbeweglichen Verwaltungsapparat gegenüber, der v.a. Angst vor Fehlern hat (Naturschutzgesetze sind ein scharfes Schwert, dass vom organisierten Naturschutz versiert geführt wird und die Angst vor Klagen und Haftung hat eine ungeheuer lähmende Macht). _


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine sehr ähnliche Entwicklung wie beim Klettern (Sportklettern), da kann man sich so Einiges abschauen.


Im Vorstand des MTB STGT e.V. sind Leute mit Bike- und Kletter-Legalisierungs-Erfahrung. 
Allerdings aus anderen, immerhin auch baden-württembergischen Regionen. Mal gucken, ob sich damit die Stuttgarter Nuss knacken lässt.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Und ob Starva die Non-Public-Data für Heatmaps und Rotenplanung verwendet oder nicht, hat man selbst nicht in der Hand.


Doch hast du!
Kannst du auch ausprobieren... einfach Mal als radfahr Aktivität aufzeichnen und irgendwo zu Fuß durch den Wald... (Ja man sieht sogar einzelne Befahrungen auf der heatmap)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (18. Mai 2021)

Muss was loswerden was mich aufregt (Biker ohne Helm), ich habe vor kurzem auf den amerikanischen trails einen mit ebike gesehen, ohne Helm ist er losgefahren. Andere Biker haben sich drüber aufgeregt, zu recht. Bei dem drop in der Kurve ist er über den Lenker geflogen, hätte richtig in die Hosen gehen können 🤨


----------



## bashhard (18. Mai 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Muss was loswerden was mich aufregt (Biker ohne Helm), ich habe vor kurzem auf den amerikanischen trails einen mit ebike gesehen, ohne Helm ist er losgefahren. Andere Biker haben sich drüber aufgeregt, zu recht. Bei dem drop in der Kurve ist er über den Lenker geflogen, hätte richtig in die Hosen gehen können 🤨


Ja ich hab da auch schon immer wieder Biker ohne Helm drauf angesprochen. Das muss echt nicht ein und es regt mich jedes Mal auf. Wenn dann deshalb der Krankenwagen kommen muss, haben wir alle ein Problem.


----------



## dopero (18. Mai 2021)

Helm ist nun mal keine Vorschrift.
Und wenn man beim Helm meckert, müsste man das bei anderer Schutzausrüstung (Brille, Handschuhe, Schien-, Ellbogen-, Knieschützer, Rückenprotektor) genau so machen. Ist alles sinnvoll und verhindert im Fall der Fälle schlimmeres.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Helm ist nun mal keine Vorschrift.
> Und wenn man beim Helm meckert, müsste man das bei anderer Schutzausrüstung (Brille, Handschuhe, Schien-, Ellbogen-, Knieschützer, Rückenprotektor) genau so machen. Ist alles sinnvoll und verhindert im Fall der Fälle schlimmeres.


Helm ist im Gelände Minimalausstattung! Kommt es zum Unfall mit Folgen, ist der Spott schneller zu als du stop rufen kannst!


----------



## bashhard (18. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Helm ist nun mal keine Vorschrift.
> Und wenn man beim Helm meckert, müsste man das bei anderer Schutzausrüstung (Brille, Handschuhe, Schien-, Ellbogen-, Knieschützer, Rückenprotektor) genau so machen. Ist alles sinnvoll und verhindert im Fall der Fälle schlimmeres.


Klar ist es das nicht. Aber der Kopf ist sicher weitaus schützenswerter als die Knie und daher ist der Helm weit wichtiger als Knieprotektoren. Ich trage trotzdem immer auch Knieprotektoren und Rückenprotektor, aber der Helm war bei all meinen schwereren Stürzen derjenige, der schlimme Verletzungen verhindert hat.


----------



## DonCarbon (18. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Helm ist nun mal keine Vorschrift.
> Und wenn man beim Helm meckert, müsste man das bei anderer Schutzausrüstung (Brille, Handschuhe, Schien-, Ellbogen-, Knieschützer, Rückenprotektor) genau so machen. Ist alles sinnvoll und verhindert im Fall der Fälle schlimmeres.


Der Helm ist so Ziemlich das wichtigste. Wenn jemand sich schwer verletzt weil er auf den Kopf fällt, dann kommt das bestimmt wieder in den News und die Trails werden strenger kontrolliert und man darf Strafen am Ende von Trail zahlen, da er ja nicht legal ist. Vielleicht wird der Trail sogar zerstört. Und das muss echt nicht sein 

Aber ich gebe dir recht, Protektoren für Knie und Hände sind genauso wichtig!


----------



## Kofure (25. Mai 2021)

In letzter Zeit ist mir öfters eine Gruppe von 8-12 Personen in der Nähe von der heslacher Wand aufgefallen. Denke Mal so zwischen 20 und maximal 30, die haben aber mit biken nix am Hut und nutzen die Trails nur als Fußweg um sich dann mitten im Wald anderen Genüssen hinzugeben. Ich hoffe Mal die nehmen ihren Müll wieder mit, denn Müll in der Nähe der Trails wird ziemlich sicher auf uns zurückfallen und dann kann ich auch verstehen wenn Trails platt gemacht werden. Auch wenn wir damit nichts zu tun haben, den Aufwand nachzuforschen wer dafür verantwortlich ist wird die Stadt sicher nicht betreiben.
Sonst nehmen die Abkürzungen auf Trails immer weiter zu, jetzt bahnt sich schon eine auf dem Hippo Trail an. Wenn ich diese Woche Mal Zeit habe werde ich mir das ganze nochmal anschauen und eventuell die Abkürzung verbauen. Außer hier ist man der Meinung die einzig nennenswerte "anspruchsvolle" Kurve da soll umfahren werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit ist mir öfters eine Gruppe von 8-12 Personen in der Nähe von der heslacher Wand aufgefallen. Denke Mal so zwischen 20 und maximal 30, die haben aber mit biken nix am Hut und nutzen die Trails nur als Fußweg um sich dann mitten im Wald anderen Genüssen hinzugeben. Ich hoffe Mal die nehmen ihren Müll wieder mit, denn Müll in der Nähe der Trails wird ziemlich sicher auf uns zurückfallen und dann kann ich auch verstehen wenn Trails platt gemacht werden. Auch wenn wir damit nichts zu tun haben, den Aufwand nachzuforschen wer dafür verantwortlich ist wird die Stadt sicher nicht betreiben.
> Sonst nehmen die Abkürzungen auf Trails immer weiter zu, jetzt bahnt sich schon eine auf dem Hippo Trail an. Wenn ich diese Woche Mal Zeit habe werde ich mir das ganze nochmal anschauen und eventuell die Abkürzung verbauen. Außer hier ist man der Meinung die einzig nennenswerte "anspruchsvolle" Kurve da soll umfahren werden.


Tatsächlich leider gar keine so abwegige Sorge, dass so etwas negativ auf die Biker zurückfallen könnte:
als der Pumptrack unter der Brücke/Schattenring abgerissen wurde, war die Bergründung Müll (Chipstüten, Limo-Verpackung & Co) und Graffitis an den Brückenfeiler. Logik = Null, aber wenn man etwas abreißen will, ist einem wahrscheinlich jede noch so abwegige Grund recht...


----------



## ArmlingAndi (25. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> "anderen Genüssen"


Meinst du das was ich denke? Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch/Tubless Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (25. Mai 2021)

Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll.
Nicht nur da.
Überall außerhalb der Sicht- und Reichweite der Rennleitung.


----------



## flashmatic (25. Mai 2021)

GG71 schrieb:


> Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll.
> Nicht nur da.
> Überall außerhalb der Sicht- und Reichweite der Rennleitung.


 Wenigstens das hat sich im Vergleich zu früher nicht geändert😉!


----------



## bashhard (25. Mai 2021)

Kein Wunder, dass sich dort Gruppen zu "anderen Genüssen" treffen, wenn der Swingerclub nicht öffnen darf, der direkt neben den Trails ist.


----------



## Kofure (25. Mai 2021)

Also was die da alles machen weiß ich nicht so genau. Aber Drogen waren sicher im Spiel und alles andere ist nicht auszuschließen. 

Muss man halt beobachten und wenn nötig eine Müllaktion machen . Sonst kann man nur hoffen das die Trails trockener werden denn einige bzw sehr viele scheint es unmöglich zu sein manche Trails bei Schlamm nicht zu befahren


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2021)

Nicht wirklich OT (man muss Prioritäten setzen):


----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2021)

StephanLG schrieb:


> (...) Im Stuttgarter Wald sind mal wieder* seitens des Forstes unumkehrbare Fakten* geschaffen worden:
> (...) zwei Trails, (...) sind *nur noch eine Schlammwüste aus der zersplitterte Äste herausragen*! (...) Der langen  Rede kurzer Sinn: *unsere Kalorienverbrennende Enduro-Runde, die es so seit ca 20 Jahren gab, ist tot* (...)



Mal als Statusmeldung nach 2 1/2 Jahren:
Ich bin den Trail kürzlich mal wieder gefahren und aus meiner Sicht ist er jetzt wieder in dem Zustand wie vor der Planierung im Rahmen der Holzernte damals. Wenn nicht sogar besser.

D.h. die breite Trasse ist über weite Strecken wieder von den Rändern her zu einem schmalen Trail zugewachsen (nur Grünzeug am Boden, man kann sich bei Begegnungen noch gut ausweichen und hat gute Sicht). Vielleicht auch weil sich zwischendurch ein paar Leute die Mühe gemacht haben, die Holzernte-Reste wegzuräumen und zwar so, dass wieder eine schöne Linie entsteht.

Zudem ist der untere Teil seit den Regenfällen in letzter Zeit auch wieder - so wie früher schon - etwas ausgewaschen. D.h. es liegen ein paar Steine frei und es hat sich die ein oder andere Rinne gebildet. Keine böse Erosion in dem Sinne, sondern eher fahrerisch rauf wie runter interessanter als der planierte Zustand nach der Holzernte.

Zudem haben sich in der 'langweiligeren' Zwischenzeit zwei 'dezente Features' an den Seiten entwickelt, die den Trail eher noch attraktiver als früher machen. Wer sie sieht und mag hat Spaß daran, der Rest inkl. Forst und Spaziergänger bemerkt sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht.

Also alles wieder gut.  

Nur den querliegenden Baum oben auf halber Strecke sollte der Forst mal räumen (oder weiter in Kauf nehmen, dass dieser angefüttert wird und dann die Anfütterung wieder weggerissen wird usw. Teufelskreis etc. blabla).

Außerdem könnten wir Biker (sonst fühlt sich dafür scheinbar niemand zuständig?) mal überlegen, was man in Sachen Wassermanagement im oberen flachen Teil tun kann. Die Verdichtung und tiefen Fahrspuren nach der Holzernte haben das Nässe-Problem dort eher noch verstärkt, das Regenwasser fließt nicht ab und versickert auch nicht, sondern bleibt lange stehen, was alles rundum zusätzlich aufweicht.



StephanLG schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich ja gar nicht so aufgeregt wenn nicht noch ein unedler Herr vom Forst aufgetaucht wäre der uns mit süffisanten Grinsen mit Mist vollgelabert hätte, sinngemäß:
> Mtb-Fahren hier nur noch auf Schotterwegen; *die anderen Trails sind auch noch dran*; (...)



Tja und 'die anderen Trails' stehen eigentlich auch alle noch. Oder wieder.


Mein persönliches Fazit ist daher:

Holzernte mit massiven Kollateral-Schäden ist doof und vielleicht auch unnötig. Zumal wenn man gleichzeitig immer mit dem Finger auf die Biker als Zerstörer zeigt. Aber es bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig den _"unumkehrbaren Tod jahrzehntealter Trails"_.
süffisante Förster (oder Jäger?!) die einen mit Mist volllabern, behalten nicht unbedingt Recht, sondern reden manchmal einfach nur genau das: Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (25. April 2022)

An der Solitude treiben wieder Leute ihr Unwesen auf Trails und ziehen Stämme aus Anliegern, Sprüngen etc. Bereits an mehreren Lines. Also aufpassen beim Befahren!


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> An der Solitude treiben wieder Leute ihr Unwesen auf Trails und ziehen Stämme aus Anliegern, Sprüngen etc. Bereits an mehreren Lines. Also aufpassen beim Befahren!


Die Stadt oder Privat Personen. Die Stadt hat ja letztens an bestimmten trails Par Sprünge platt gemacht, aber arbeiten ja ein Konzept zur Legalisierung der Bekannten trails aus


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Die Stadt oder Privat Personen. Die Stadt hat ja letztens an bestimmten trails Par Sprünge platt gemacht, aber arbeiten ja ein Konzept zur Legalisierung der Bekannten trails aus


Das sieht nach Privatpersonen aus. Die Erde wurde nicht bewegt, nur Stämme rausgezogen so dass zb der Anlieger wegbricht wenn du reinfährst


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. April 2022)

Es gibt Kameras, die Jäger/Förster an Bäumen verstecken um Wild zu beobachten.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

Denkst du das es die Förster sind? Ich habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten. Der meinte das Hobby sei ja okay und macht bestimmt Spaß, nur solle man nicht so viele neue trails anlegen, da diese in den letzten Jahren massiv zu genommen haben…


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung, was ich meinte; man könnte solche Teile anbringen. Dann weiß man wer dort an den Trails werkelt.


----------



## GG71 (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Denkst du das es die Förster sind? Ich habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten. Der meinte das Hobby sei ja okay und macht bestimmt Spaß, nur solle man nicht so viele neue trails anlegen, da diese in den letzten Jahren massiv zu genommen haben…


Ich hatte eine ähliche positive Unterhaltung, wir waren uns (erstaunlicherweise) einig, dass die Trails, die seit 20+ Jahren hier existieren eigentlich in Ordnung waren nur seit Corona und Strava & Co. alles mit Abkürzungen, B- und C-Lines etc. ins unerträgliche gekippt sei.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

Ja, vorallem an den Stellen die auf den trails schwerer sind, werden umfahren und dadurch gibts neue Wege. Man sollte das lieber alls Herausforderungen nehmen und einfach drüber schieben, bis man es sich zutraut zu fahren


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Denkst du das es die Förster sind? Ich habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten. Der meinte das Hobby sei ja okay und macht bestimmt Spaß, nur solle man nicht so viele neue trails anlegen, da diese in den letzten Jahren massiv zu genommen haben…


Wie gesagt, ich denke es waren Privatpersonen und nicht der Forst. Der Forst hat tendenziell so abgerissen, dass es klar erkenntlich war. Wenn nur die stabilisierenden Stämme rausgezogen werden, ist das aber hoch gefährlich, weil es eben nicht direkt erkennbar ist und quasi eine Falle darstellt, weil plötzlich der Anlieger wegbricht. Wenn das ein Förster gewesen sein sollte, dann hätte der echt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.

Ja, die Zahl der Trails hat stark zugenommen. Ist schon kritisch. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist das kein Wunder, wenn seit Corona bestimmt doppelt so viele Leute auf den Trails unterwegs sind. An manchen Trails muss man sich bei gutem Wetter inzwischen anstellen. Da gibt es immer Ausweichbewegungen


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem an den Stellen die auf den trails schwerer sind, werden umfahren und dadurch gibts neue Wege. Man sollte das lieber alls Herausforderungen nehmen und einfach drüber schieben, bis man es sich zutraut zu fahren


Jo, das ist ein krasses Problem. Besonders durch die vielen neuen Sportler, die keinerlei Bezug zum Trailbau haben und alle Trails einfach als gegeben sehen. Da wird alles abgekürzt und es juckt halt nicht dass man so die Trails kaputt macht, weil man ja selbst noch nie einen gepflegt hat. Und es muss ja auch jeder Anfänger jeden Trail fahren können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. April 2022)

Viele fahren ja auch auf Zeit (KOM Strava) die wollen einfach nur die Bestzeit, egal wie oft sie ne Kurve abkürzen.
Das macht auch hier auf der Alb viel kaputt.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2022)

Kurz als Bestätigung zu dem Eindruck, dass es sich hier evtl. um „private“ Abrissaktionen handeln könnte:
Dem Stuttgarter Forst ist von aktuellen Abrissmaßnahmen an der Solitude nichts bekannt, also ist es zumindest mal keine offizielle Maßnahme.

Unabhängig davon:
Tatsächlich ist die Frage, ob man in der Ecke alle 30m einen Trail „braucht“ und man - auch als Mountainbiker - will, dass die Natur so extrem wie dort in immer kleinere Parzellen zerstückelt wird.

Weniger wäre auch da manchmal besser (obwohl viele Sachen dort in die "leider geil" Kategorie fallen).


----------



## dopero (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Man sollte das lieber alls Herausforderungen nehmen und einfach drüber schieben, bis man es sich zutraut zu fahren


Ganz tolle Idee.
Wenn dann der nächste „Profi“ auf der Jagd nach Bestzeiten angeflogen kommt …


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Idee. Wenn dann der nächste „Profi“ auf der Jagd nach Bestzeiten angeflogen kommt …


Die hört und sieht man ja und bremsen können die meisten "Profis" auch. Die Angst vor den Bestzeiten-Jägern kann, sollte und muss jedenfalls kein Grund für die Abkürzer sein.


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. April 2022)

gab doch kürzlich eine ellenlange diskussion über eine gewisse kurve auf dem arizona, die vielen zu doof war, aber statt zu lernen durch zu kommen wurde abgekürzt.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Idee.
> Wenn dann der nächste „Profi“ auf der Jagd nach Bestzeiten angeflogen kommt …


Was los mit dir, jeder fängt mal klein an. Es heist ja, fahre was du fahren kannst. Wenn’s halt nicht geht, Stufe oder Steinfeld, dann schieb drüber bevor du dich verletzt. Wenn du dich dann auf den trails böse verletzt, die nicht legal sind, dann wird das Forstamt bestimmt tätig und reist alles ab. Weil es eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit sein könnte.
Und ich habe schon so oft gesehen, das diese Bestzeitenfahrer ohne Rücksicht an Anfänger preschen und diese dann schnell beiseite fahren wollen, weil hinter denen ja ein Profi fährt den sie nicht behindern wollen.
Bestes Beispiel vor 2 Wochen, ich steh am Rand und mach ne kleine Pause, kommt eine junge Frau, Anfänger, kommt von hinten ein Strava Typ auf Vollgas und ruft: Achtung, Platz da! Frau erschrickt sich, will schnell Platz machen, und stürzt rechts den Trail runter, weil es einfach keinen Platz zum Platzmachen gab. Zum Glück nix passiert, Bremshebel verbogen und kleine Schramme am Knie.
Ich hab ihr geholfen, der andere Typ ist einfach nur davon geschossen.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> gab doch kürzlich eine ellenlange diskussion über eine gewisse kurve auf dem arizona, die vielen zu doof war, aber statt zu lernen durch zu kommen wurde abgekürzt.


Bestes Beispiel  
Wurde zum Glück ne Barrikade für Abkürzer gelegt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. April 2022)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel vor 2 Wochen, ich steh am Rand und mach ne kleine Pause, kommt eine junge Frau, Anfänger, kommt von hinten ein Strava Typ auf Vollgas und ruft: Achtung, Platz da! Frau erschrickt sich, will schnell Platz machen, und stürzt rechts den Trail runter, weil es einfach keinen Platz zum Platzmachen gab. Zum Glück nix passiert, Bremshebel verbogen und kleine Schramme am Knie.
> Ich hab ihr geholfen, der andere Typ ist einfach nur davon geschossen.


Ich kann's nicht fassen...
Natürlich ist er weg, solche Leute merken ja auch nichts mehr. Wegen denen gibt's auch den Wanderer-Biker-Konflikt
Am besten gleich hinterher und im richtigen Winkel seinem Hinterrad mit dem eigenen  Vorderrad einen Kick geben. Danach werden die Leute wieder wach. 
Ich fahre manchmal auch etwas.... sagen wir mal: riskant. Aber bis jetzt ist noch Keiner dadurch verletzt worden.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Viele fahren ja auch auf Zeit (KOM Strava) die wollen einfach nur die Bestzeit, egal wie oft sie ne Kurve abkürzen.
> Das macht auch hier auf der Alb viel kaputt.


Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach aber meistens so Leute die eigentlich eh weit weg von Bestzeiten sind und denken sie würden so schneller werden. Die wirklich schnellen Fahrer bleiben aufm Trail und ziehen dort alle anderen ab.


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kurz als Bestätigung zu dem Eindruck, dass es sich hier evtl. um „private“ Abrissaktionen handeln könnte:
> Dem Stuttgarter Forst ist von aktuellen Abrissmaßnahmen an der Solitude nichts bekannt, also ist es zumindest mal keine offizielle Maßnahme.
> 
> Unabhängig davon:
> ...


Danke dir für die Klärung.

Ja dort ist es schon sehr extrem geworden. Man kann ne ganze Tour nur dort fahren weils mindestens 6 gute Trails gibt. Aber bei den ganzen zuletzt wieder befahrenen Rückegassen braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass manche Biker dort bauen wie sie wollen. Da ist die Naturzerstörung trotz höherer Frequentierung der Trails nicht unbedingt höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (26. April 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Idee.
> Wenn dann der nächste „Profi“ auf der Jagd nach Bestzeiten angeflogen kommt …


außer auf rennen mit streckenposten muss ich bei der jagt nach Bestzeiten immer berücksichtigen, dass ich nicht alleine auf der Welt bin.
Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn man ausgebremst wird und es gibt leider auch viele leute die sich etwas blöd anstellen, aber im endeffekt muss man damit rechnen.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ich kann's nicht fassen...
> Natürlich ist er weg, solche Leute merken ja auch nichts mehr. Wegen denen gibt's auch den Wanderer-Biker-Konflikt
> Am besten gleich hinterher und im richtigen Winkel seinem Hinterrad mit dem eigenen  Vorderrad einen Kick geben. Danach werden die Leute wieder wach.
> Ich fahre manchmal auch etwas.... sagen wir mal: riskant. Aber bis jetzt ist noch Keiner dadurch verletzt worden.


Ich gehör auch zu den ziemlich schnellen Fahrern auf den Hometrails. Aber wenn man oben bisschen Pause macht und abwartet, bis man in den Trail fährt, hat man echt nur relativ selten langsame Fahrer vor sich aufm Trail. Und in den wenigen Fällen zu bremsen, sollte machbar sein. Aber in so nem großen Sport wie dem Mountainbiken wirst leider immer ne unbelehrbare Zahl an rücksichtslosen Bikern haben. Das wird sich kaum ändern


----------



## GG71 (26. April 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Am besten gleich hinterher und im richtigen Winkel seinem Hinterrad mit dem eigenen  Vorderrad einen Kick geben.


Würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. April 2022)

Endet nur in mehr Stress. Kann man sich denken, aber nicht machen. Ich hätte ihm auch am liebsten ein Stock in die Speichen gesteckt, aber macht man nicht. Man muss sich ja nicht auf das Niveau vom Typen runterlassen


----------



## Kofure (26. April 2022)

Ich gehöre ja tendenziell zu den langsameren Fahrern aber ich lass mich durch schnellere Fahrer sicher nicht stressen. Denn wenn ich einen langsameren Fahrer vor mir sehe, halte ich an einer übersichtlichen Stelle am Trail an und warte einfach ein paar Sekunden... Der Wald ist eben keine Rennstrecke und ob man jetzt 10 oder 50. in der Bestenliste ist who cares. wenn man unbedingt Bestzeiten fahren will dann steht man einfach sonntags um 6 Uhr auf. Um 18 Uhr nach Feierabend ist das eher ne schlechte Idee.

Ich warte aber ehrlich gesagt schon länger auf eine gezielte Abrissaktion, Solitude oder Heslach wären da meine Favoriten.


----------



## bashhard (26. April 2022)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich warte aber ehrlich gesagt schon länger auf eine gezielte Abrissaktion, Solitude oder Heslach wären da meine Favoriten.


Sollte eigentlich aufgrund des "Bikefriedens" nicht passieren.
Wenn sie das machen, entstehen nur noch mehr neue Trails und das wissen sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2022)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich warte aber ehrlich gesagt schon länger auf eine gezielte Abrissaktion, Solitude oder Heslach wären da meine Favoriten.


Eine Zeit lang wurden in Stuttgart und Umgebung im Quartals-Turnus regelmäßig und flächendeckend die üblichen Spots im Auftrag der Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung abgerissen und eingeebnet. Das findet in der Form aktuell nicht mehr statt. Hintergrund ist - wie von @bashhard oben bereits erwähnt - der sogenannte _Bikefrieden_.

Denn irgendwann hat die Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung (oder zumindest Teile davon) eingesehen, dass es auch in ihrem eigenen Sinne gar keine gute Lösung ist, die inoffiziellen Trails einfach immer nur stumpf abzureißen, solange man noch keine legalen Angebote hat (weil das nur zu einem Teufelskreis aus Abriss und Wiederaufbau führt, bei dem im Zweifel eher höher/weiter/krasser wieder aufgebaut wird und/oder neue Ausweich-Linien und damit weiterer Trail-Wildwuchs entsteht). Deshalb hat man sich im Rahmen der Zusammenarbeit zum Freizeitkonzept Stuttgarter Wald auf den sogenannten Bikefrieden verständigt.

Die folgende Definition des Bikefriedens wurde mit dem Stuttgarter Forst  für die Veröffentlichung durch die Stuttgarter Mountainbike Vereine abgestimmt:
_„Zwischen Forst und Mountainbike-Vertretern wurde vereinbart, dass für die aktuelle Übergangszeit bis zu legalen Angeboten auf Trails nur Einbauten entfernt werden, bei denen der Waldeigentümer im Schadensfall im Sinne seiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht haftbar gemacht werden kann. Im Gegenzug setzen die Mountainbike-Vereine sich durch aktive Aufklärung der Mountainbike-Community dafür ein, dass keine neuen Trails und Linien entstehen und auf kritische Einbauten verzichtet wird. Mit dieser „Bikefrieden“ genannten Vereinbarung zwischen Forst und Bikern soll ein weiterer Wildwuchs von inoffiziellen Trails verhindert werden.“_

Quelle: 





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				








						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Geht - vielleicht nicht ganz so konkret - auch aus einem der Protokolle des Freizeitkonzepts hervor:








						Ein Freizeitkonzept für den Stuttgarter Wald
					

Die Stuttgarter Wälder sind für viele Menschen ein Ort der Erholung und werden gern für die verschiedensten Freizeitaktivitäten genutzt.




					www.stuttgart.de


----------



## Sandheide (26. April 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> die keinerlei *Bezug zum Trailbau* haben und alle Trails einfach als gegeben sehen.


Das trifft ja wohl auf 95% aller Biker zu und ist nicht ein Problem von den "neuen". Von 100 Bikern die wir beim Bauen treffen hält nicht mal eine Handvoll an um ne runde zu quatschen. Und von denen die Anhalten ist mit Glück einer dabei der seine Hilfe anbietet.


----------



## Kofure (27. April 2022)

Mir ist das Freizeitkonzept durchaus bekannt aber 


> Im Gegenzug setzen die Mountainbike-Vereine sich durch aktive Aufklärung der Mountainbike-Community dafür ein, dass keine neuen Trails und Linien entstehen und auf kritische Einbauten verzichtet wird.


Ist das Problem. Es entstehen eben laufend neue Linien, irgendwo bauen Leute wieder einen neuen Sprung hin etc. 
z.b der Sprung unten am Saubuckel. Wurde der jetzt von Vereinsleuten da hingebaut oder nicht? Der ist ja solide und gut gebaut, war aber eben davor nicht da.


----------



## kopfkissen (27. April 2022)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich warte aber ehrlich gesagt schon länger auf eine gezielte Abrissaktion, Solitude oder Heslach wären da meine Favoriten.


Zum Glück endet bei der Solitude die Stuttgarter Zuständigkeit 

und das es dort so viele Trails gibt finde ich klasse, aber tatsächlich wäre es vlt besser langsam zu machen und lieber die vorhandenen zu Pflegen und erhalten...


----------



## DonCarbon (27. April 2022)

Ja, die sollte wie am Stromberg die trails ausbauen/legalisieren. Die Trails haben sehr viel Potential. Da kann man richtig coole Elemente einbauen, von Drops bis hin zu northshores. Für die Planung von Elementen auf dem Trail melde ich mich gerne


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2022)

Kofure schrieb:


> Mir ist das Freizeitkonzept durchaus bekannt aber
> 
> Ist das Problem. Es entstehen eben laufend neue Linien, irgendwo bauen Leute wieder einen neuen Sprung hin etc.
> z.b der Sprung unten am Saubuckel. Wurde der jetzt von Vereinsleuten da hingebaut oder nicht? Der ist ja solide und gut gebaut, war aber eben davor nicht da.


 Der Verein klärt nur auf. Er kann aber niemanden aktiv am Bauen hindern und baut selbstverständlich nicht selbst.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte mir, dass Euch das interessieren könnte:

*Freizeitkonzept Stuttgarter Wald jetzt veröffentlicht*








						Freizeitkonzept für den Stuttgarter Wald vorgestellt
					

Im Ausschuss für Klima und Umwelt der Stadt Stuttgart wurde am 29. April das „Freizeitkonzept für den Wald in Stuttgart“ vorgestellt.




					www.stuttgart.de
				



(Achtung 300+ Seiten...)

Einordnung des DAV Schwaben dazu:




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Falls jemand nicht bei Facebook ist, mein Versuch einer Zusammenfassung:

gutes Konzept inklusive Ist-Analyse und Handlungsempfehlungen
muss eigentlich "nur noch" von der Stadt umgesetzt werden
die Stadt kündigt aber jetzt schon an, dass das sehr schwierig ist und lange dauern wird
derweil gilt der Bikefrieden (s.o.) und muss wohl auch noch eine Weile halten
immerhin!

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Wir leben - nicht nur im Stuttgarter Gebiet, sondern auch drum rum - in einem absoluten Trail-Paradies. Wenn die Stadt das nicht - wie z.B. in Freiburg - mit Legalisierung in geordnete Bahnen lenken will und das Thema weiter aussitzt, kann man ihr auch nicht helfen. Also machen wir so weiter wie bisher, übertreiben es nicht mit dem Bauen und genießen dieses Paradies rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Mensch und Natur.

Ich persönlich hätte zwar nichts gegen das Recht auf legale Trailpflege gehabt und glaube, dass es tatsächlich gut wäre, ein paar der Trails, die mitten durch sensible Gebiete verlaufen, durch attraktive legale Alternativen zu ersetzen, aber das soll der Forst jetzt mit dem Naturschutz und vor allem mit dem Umweltamt klären, ob es ihnen jetzt um "die Natur" oder doch nur um das "Geht nicht, gibt's nicht!"-Prinzip geht.


----------



## GG71 (10. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung, habe kein FB.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2022)

Jemand auf Jobsuche?

Während es beim Freizeitkonzept scheinbar nicht so richtig vorwärts geht, verstärkt sich der Mountainbike Stuttgart Verein:








						W E  A R E  H I R I N G . Geschäftsführer/in (m/w/d)
					

Für die weitere Professionalisierung unseres Vereins suchen wir eine/n Geschäftsführer/in (m/w/d) in Vollzeit (80-100%). Mehr Details hier.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com
				




Tut wohl Not weil: #sperrig  😬


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. August 2022)

GG71 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen.


Nein, ist auch eigentlich nicht richtig. Aber solche Gedanken bekommt man wenn man so ein Verhalten sieht. Hinterher und zur Rede stellen. Ihm klar machen dass durch sein Verhalten Leute auf die Idee kommen Drähte zu spannen und Nagelbretter vergraben. Irgendwann werden die Behörden uns dann auch einen Strich durchs Hobby machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. August 2022)

Zur Info falls noch nicht gesehen:





						Fabian Scholz vom MTB-Verein Stuttgart im Interview: „Legalisierung in Stuttgart hat Leuchtturm-Charakter!“
					

Fabian Scholz vom MTB-Verein Stuttgart im Interview: „Legalisierung in Stuttgart hat Leuchtturm-Charakter!“  Der vor etwas über 2 Jahren gegründete MTB-Verein in Stuttgart hat mittlerweile 1.400 Mitglieder. Doch das eigentliche Ziel, die Legalisierung eines Trailnetzwerks, beansprucht noch viel...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

